# The working from home thread



## BoatieBird (Mar 17, 2020)

My employer sent out the 'work from home if you possibly can' email last night.

We were already pretty well set up to do this anyway - most of us have laptops instead of desktop PCs + a docking system for when we're in the office.
Skype for business is regularly used as we have colleagues all over the country.

Who else is WFH?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 17, 2020)

First time ever today. Up until now my role has been primarily frontline, but as of a restructure it's much less so and I got lucky that I had nothing today that I couldn't do from home.

Supposed to be back on the frontline tomorrow, will be interesting to see if they ask us to come in.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 17, 2020)

We're the same and I was planning to WfH today.  However my son has started coughing so there's two of us working at the dining table and two children playing video games in the room next door for the next 14 days.


----------



## hegley (Mar 17, 2020)

"raises hand"
 Pretty much everyone in our dept can WFH and most people doing so. We're on Teams for social contact.


----------



## maomao (Mar 17, 2020)

Fingers crossed I can do this very very soon. Have been promised a webcam and an extra screen. If not sorted by next week I may quarantine the family to force the situation. Need to upgrade my spare PC from Windows 7 though, that's going to be a pain.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 17, 2020)

We're all homeworkers in my company so welcome newbs  I've been doing it for over 5 years. My tips are for all of you newbs:

1. If possible find a separate space where you can work quietly without being disturbed - so ideally not in the kitchen/living room. I realise this may not be possible for all especially if you've got kids home with you.
2. Get dressed and aim to start at a set time. Don't work in your pants or PJs as tempting as it is.
3. Take regular breaks to make a cup of tea etc. 
4. Try and go for a brief stroll or do something different for half hour at lunchtime so you take a proper break and don't eat at your desk. Having a dog is helpful here.
5. As far as possible try and keep to your regular work hours if you can. This does not apply for me as I'm often on call evening or weekend, but if you can be strict do. It's important to maintain a distance between work life and home life and that can be tricky if you wfh.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## kabbes (Mar 17, 2020)

Whole company is across the world, give or take — tens of thousands of people.  The server is a bit stuttery today but it seems to be holding up


----------



## Smangus (Mar 17, 2020)

Same here keep geting kicked out due to demand.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 17, 2020)

I've been WFH semi-officially for months now - went official & full time on Friday. It's great.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 17, 2020)

When I got home from work this morning Mrs T was telling all her lot not to come in today citing essential travel only.
She is currently in work picking up the pieces and will be home later 
Discussing this with the early crew, we concurred that the roads were much lighter than normal.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 17, 2020)

I was on leave yesterday because it was my birthday.
I bought shitloads of cake to take into work with me today and now I'm going to have to eat them all myself (with some help from the menfolk).
(((my waistline)))


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 17, 2020)

My last day in the office is today. From tomorrow I'll be working from home. Nearly everyone else is doing it already, I'm just here to pick up a laptop from IT really, the one I have at home isn't really up to the job.

I can't say I'm looking forward to it to be honest. I've done it occasionally but never really got on with it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 17, 2020)

colacubes said:


> 1. If possible find a separate space where you can work quietly without being disturbed - so ideally not in the kitchen/living room. I realise this may not be possible for all especially if you've got kids home with you.
> 2. Get dressed and aim to start at a set time. Don't work in your pants or PJs as tempting as it is.


These were both in my head last night, but here I sit on the sofa in basically what I slept in (plus some additional jogging bottoms and hoody)


colacubes said:


> 3. Take regular breaks to make a cup of tea etc.


Been doing much better on this front


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 17, 2020)

I've just got together on skype with a few colleagues for a virtual tea break 
It worked well so we're going to make it a daily thing.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 17, 2020)

I know someone who thinks he's far too important to work from home even though he totally could, hopefully everyone else has done the right thing, so he's in isolation anyway


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 17, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> I've just got together on skype with a few colleagues for a virtual tea break
> It worked well so we're going to make it a daily thing.


This is a good idea - keeping social rituals going can really help maintain bonds with co-workers and give extroverts that need to be around people a way to recharge.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> View attachment 202053


At least treat yourself to a cushion!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 17, 2020)

I've actually made it into the office this morning , so I have everything I need to WFH , its dead here , only me and my boss in, I only got in 20 mins ago, don't think i'l be staying long, but its looking like lock down for at least a month.

I'm not sure how I feel about it , tbh , I dont mind coming into work.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 17, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> View attachment 202059


alright Tina Topper


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 17, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about it , tbh , I dont mind coming into work.



Yeah for me I like having that clear work/not work cutoff. When I've done it before I've ended up sort-of-working all day right into the evening. I'll be trying really hard to keep regular hours, I think that's important.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 17, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> alright Tina Topper


I work from home pretty regularly anyway, so having a decent setup is essential.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 17, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I work from home pretty regularly anyway, so having a decent setup is essential.


I like your monitor stand with the USBs


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 17, 2020)

Tbh I can imagine the transition from "wfh" to "don't bother coming in again, or getting paid" might be quite quick in my job.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 17, 2020)

spoke to my boss who told me there is no new work coming in , So I said so what do we do , just try and get our tasks done and then just wait..?

Yes he replied...

Thank goodness I'm not contracting at the moment, love to all of you who arent so lucky


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2020)

Had a email yesterday about working from home half of the week , so it could be 2 or 3 days at home. Mrs21 can also work at home , she will commandeer the spare room, I'll be on the sofa near the telly


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 17, 2020)

I could wfh, the rest of my team are. We are spread out hours away from each other and a couple of them wfh all the time.

I'm doing community development atm so literally all meetings have been cancelled and im not allowed to meet anyone face to face in work hours. So more Skype etc.. although everyone in my industry couldn't care less about community development right now for obvious reasons.

But other people in a different team at work are really busy as they have client contact that has to be done.
So I have an opportunity to lend a hand and get skilled in other positions too, which isn't a bad thing for me.

Having said that emails from upline change every hour so who knows what it'll look like by tomorrow. I've been bringing my computers home every night in case I get a call that the office is closed.

I will try really hard not to work in my pjs, but I'm not sure I'll manage it


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 17, 2020)

We have been advised that we can, and probably should, WFH as much as possible. It's a bit weird though as our schools are still open, so I think us office staff kind of feel like we should be onsite too. 

I've got a couple of meetings I'd really like to have, then am anticipating full WFH as of next week. Thank goodness I've finally got a work laptop, after 6 years in the job.


----------



## Sue (Mar 17, 2020)

I work for a tech company but working from home has (bizarrely) always been a bit of a no no as our CEO is not a fan. Now they've been pretty much forced into it and had to buy a load of new laptops last week (I feel sorry for our IT team). They sent out a mail late last night, assuming we'd all be checking our work mails at 11pm . And even now, they're saying 'we don't see a need to close the office at the moment' and being pretty curmudgeonly about it. And since they haven't tested the VPN for this number of users, it's not working so well. (Apparently they were going to test it this week .)


----------



## NoXion (Mar 17, 2020)

My company has apparently been working on getting as many as possible working from home, and plans on closing our office by Friday. Good stuff all round, even though it's apparently been a bit of a scramble to deal with the sudden increase in home workers.

Looking forward to it, the smell of the hand sanitiser they use at work makes me want to throw up.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 17, 2020)

Random reminder: make sure to submit any outstanding expenses claims before there's no one around to sign them off!


----------



## Oula (Mar 17, 2020)

I am a freelance photographer so always work from home. We have recently built a beautiful garden studio so I have ample space to work comfortably. Unfortunately I now have no work and two children at home all the time too.


----------



## KatyF (Mar 17, 2020)

Got the word from management last night for us all to wfh from today. I wasn't given a laptop charger so had to go into the office today anyway. There's a rota now so there's 2 people in for a couple of hours each day to deal with the post. I'm not sure that's a great idea.

Thanks for the tips colacubes this is my first time wfh so need the help. The cat seems to think she's helping but it's quite hard to type over her!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2020)

Six weeks off and nothing (work-related) to do


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 17, 2020)

We don't even get work tech things but are all working from home as we often choose to do so - unis are so bad at providing tech support.  I have my faltering laptop but do have a camera

Just did my first online big lecture over TEAMS - I've only used Teams for 1-2-1 student video calls,  chat threads pr staff meetings.   It was a challenge trying to teach that way.    But better than nothing.    I will do more recorded stuff and then small/short video chat groups .  It was nice to see and hear people to keep up a sense of the learning community.  Our distance learners joined in from around the world which was also a bonus.     Got a lot to learn about how to do this.

Exhausted now though


----------



## petee (Mar 17, 2020)

teacher here. the students will be out until April 20 maybe. since the students will be out, i'm hoping to tele-teach from the school (we're on break just now anyway), as there will be few people in it. otherwise, from home. i'd really rather not.
i still don't really know how to use Zoom, which is necessary. this is causing stress.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2020)

I've been told that we can officially wfh up to 4 days a week , depends on maintaining a presence in the office. Gaffer is sorting a rota , might take the plunge on Thurs/Fri as I have some viewings of new build flats tomorrow, which may be challenging. Usually you get several viewers plus various family members. All in a flat , so might have to have a one in one out policy.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 17, 2020)

Yep, working from home everyday now.  I normally wfh once or twice a week, so it's not a shock, but I am going to go mad in a week or so.  My team have arranged a video skype call for tomorrow, just to have a natter and relieve the boredom. 

 It is really difficult sometimes keeping up to date with all the social media etc whilst remember to nudge the mouse to keep the green light on on the work laptop. 

The work IT is holding up, but a government gateway thing I use went down this afternoon.  If that was deliberate because they are sending civil servants home, or redeploying them, I'm in trouble.  I suspect it was just a computer glitch.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 17, 2020)

We mothballed today. Me and cleaners in. Security guards. Maintenance people. All the folk keeping life ticking are in....

All the ponies have gone home...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 17, 2020)

Not really got any work to do, no one booking flights now or for the foreseeable, so have shut up the office and am floating around on a weekday for the first time in over 8 years, (holidays abroad excepted, but even then need to put in an hour or so a day). Loving it so far, nice dog walk earlier, pottered around town and so on. Carry a lap top to answer the very occasional mail. Could get used to this. Suppose it will wear a bit thin after a while though, when the money runs out and that...


----------



## trashpony (Mar 17, 2020)

I have worked from home for nearly 10 years. My advice is: 

communicate - if your team doesn't usually wfh, set up a daily/weekly 15 minute call to check everyone is okay. Set up a team chat on WhatsApp or teams or something for chatting about crap if needed - the social side of things is important to a lot of people
get dressed. Even if you don't have to, it really helps mentally
If you can't work in a different room, close your laptop at the end of the day. Try and keep surfing to ipad or something so that one becomes 'work'. It's a good mental separation
remember you can print things out in the library if you need to
fresh air
talk to another human being using your voice at least once a day. Otherwise it sort of dries up


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 17, 2020)

.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 17, 2020)

My desk at home.  It's perfect, and the speakers are hooked up to the amp and personal laptop so I can play music if I want.

Obviously I shove the keyboard forwards so the work laptop will fit, and it's connected to the external monitor via HDMI.  I've tried to flip the work laptop to tablet mode, but it tends to make it misbehave so I have to push the screen down so I can just use the main screen.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 17, 2020)

trashpony said:


> get dressed. Even if you don't have to, it really helps mentally


Erm...


----------



## trashpony (Mar 17, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Erm...


I mean don’t work in your PJs  

I think this is also excellent advice


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 17, 2020)

fuck off back to your comfy offices fuckers 

/sahp


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 17, 2020)

Oula said:


> I am a freelance photographer so always work from home. We have recently built a beautiful garden studio so I have ample space to work comfortably. Unfortunately I now have no work and two children at home all the time too.


does your studio have locks?  the work will come  the children will tend the garden


----------



## weepiper (Mar 17, 2020)

My job is not possible to do from home. At the moment we're going in and fixing bikes behind closed doors. I can see us having to close soon though, if any of us gets it then we'll all have to self isolate as it's a small team and one would take us all out.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 17, 2020)

That person I know that went into the office today despite advice not to is now going the be working from home. 

This pleases me


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 17, 2020)

My work on the other hand isn't happening at all, zero hours, no sick pay. 

Humph.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 18, 2020)

trashpony said:


> I mean don’t work in your PJs


I usually get dressed - normally roll out of bed and start working, and have a shower later on.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 18, 2020)

Still getting up at the same time and going out to walk the dogs with Mr B around 6ish, so I am at least getting dressed before I start work.
I'm used to having 2 screen to work from and I'm finding it a bit frustrating only having the laptop.
We have got a small TV in the loft so I might dig that out to see if it will function as a second screen.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 18, 2020)

Started working from home from yesterday afternoon. Also now looking after our 17 month old son cos grandparents usually have him but they've had to self isolate for own protection, which makes it interesting. My home office includes a 2 screen pc, playpen and high chair


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 18, 2020)

Some teams are now working from home and we’re only providing telephone support. I’m gonna hold out as much as I can as I know I’ll struggle to work from home as I’ll miss my colleagues and the tech never works properly etc. Helps that I’ve done a variety of roles so can jump into almost anything.


----------



## strung out (Mar 18, 2020)

Started a new job a couple of months ago. Was only supposed to work from home a day or two a week originally, but this is now my full time working space


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 18, 2020)

My college department  is going digital from tomorrow untill at least Easter.

Thankfully I've been using Google classroom extensively already and I'm set to do this.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 18, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> Still getting up at the same time and going out to walk the dogs with Mr B around 6ish, so I am at least getting dressed before I start work.
> I'm used to having 2 screen to work from and I'm finding it a bit frustrating only having the laptop.
> We have got a small TV in the loft so I might dig that out to see if it will function as a second screen.


Me too. I use my iPad screen as a sort of Heath Robinson 2nd screen. It sort of works but your idea sounds better!


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 18, 2020)

I've WFH/remote for the last year, and part time before that so I'm already fairly well set up. I went and took my good screens from the co-working space as the ones in the house were cheap and nasty. Pretty happy with the current setup for a while and the rejigging of screens meant I gutted and cleaned the desk.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 18, 2020)

we had a video conf with our team yesterday , me and the boss were in the office, eveyone else looked like they were still in bed 

now im working from bed


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 18, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> Still getting up at the same time and going out to walk the dogs with Mr B around 6ish, so I am at least getting dressed before I start work.
> I'm used to having 2 screen to work from and I'm finding it a bit frustrating only having the laptop.
> We have got a small TV in the loft so I might dig that out to see if it will function as a second screen.



Can't you pick one up from work? A could if you need one, we're going to pop over anyway before the weekend.

Edit: Scratch that' he just told me that their monitors are all attached to the desks


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 18, 2020)

I've raised the subject with the boss/owner of the company

I fall into the "high risk" category, being:-

Asthmatic
Have been hospitalised previously (once) with my asthma
58 years of age
Current advice is to self isolate for . . . gulp . . . 13 weeks
We have worked from home when we've been snowed in or a few years ago when I "did my back" and couldn't face the hour drive into work - so the concept isn't totally alien to him

However

He can be a bit of a twat and is inherently distrust worthy of . . . well, everyone

He's not immediately said No, but not said yes either

We shall see


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 18, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> Can't you pick one up from work? A could if you need one, we're going to pop over anyway before the weekend.
> 
> Edit: Scratch that' he just told me that their monitors are all attached to the desks



Yes, I think I could probably pop into work and pick up one of my monitors later this week.
Thanks for the offer though 😘


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 18, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> I've raised the subject with the boss/owner of the company
> 
> I fall into the high risk being:-
> 
> ...



I had a boss like that a few years ago, would always look at his watch with a flourish whenever I came back from lunch, I stayed late all the time.

Anyone else there you can talk to about it?


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 18, 2020)

lizzieloo said:


> I had a boss like that a few years ago, would always look at his watch with a flourish whenever I came back from lunch, I stayed late all the time.
> 
> Anyone else there you can talk to about it?



Small company of 5, plus him and his missus

I honestly feel that this company isn't going to come through the other side of this "thing" and he's going to use this as the final straw which broke the camels back and shut the company down

Don't care one way or another TBH

I can, if push came to shove, keep afloat for the 13 weeks without pay (but also not doing any WFM either) but I would spend that 13 weeks looking for another job

Hopefully, after the 13 weeks has passed and the bodies are no longer being stacked high by the side of the road, I shall re-emerge and my skills will, once again, be sought after

So, every cloud 'n' that


----------



## hash tag (Mar 18, 2020)

This is wfh is fraught with issues. I live with Mrs t in a small box complete with open plan living room and kitchen. I just got up after a night shift wandering around with little on. There was Mrs T sat at the table and I was "pleased" to see her. How was I to know she was trying out the first video conference call with all her colleagues ( at least they now have a good idea of what she is married to).
For now some Minor embarrassment. Next week, I expect to be in 13 weeks self isolation....this does not bode well ( currently typing on smart phone on bedroom).


----------



## hash tag (Mar 18, 2020)

I can hear Mrs T getting very excited about other people's pets, bookshelves and learning new tricks of the technology


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 18, 2020)

We just did a team catch up on video too.  A bit of a laugh to be fair.  everyone complementing each others curtains, taking the piss about the Ikea cushions etc.  
I forgot people were watching and starting picking my nose.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm sure there going to be some "interesting" stories as a result of this, though People might want to consider closing down the video part.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 18, 2020)

I am WFH for the first day today and lunchtime my broadband went down. Everything I do is cloud based so not having broadband means I would have to return to base. Managed to get it working for the time being, but I don't know what the issue was, hopefully it won't recur.


----------



## xenon (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm actually on leave this week but will be WFH next. Except I bloody forgot my laptop charger last week, so have to go in to pick it up. We've been taking them home on the expectation this would be on the cards. I got distracted when packing my bag.
It's only half hour away so no hassle going in to pick it up but a bit annoying.


----------



## xenon (Mar 18, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> We don't even get work tech things but are all working from home as we often choose to do so - unis are so bad at providing tech support.  I have my faltering laptop but do have a camera
> 
> Just did my first online big lecture over TEAMS - I've only used Teams for 1-2-1 student video calls,  chat threads pr staff meetings.   It was a challenge trying to teach that way.    But better than nothing.    I will do more recorded stuff and then small/short video chat groups .  It was nice to see and hear people to keep up a sense of the learning community.  Our distance learners joined in from around the world which was also a bonus.     Got a lot to learn about how to do this.
> 
> Exhausted now though



If it's news to anyone else and helps...

We use Teams a lot too. Just found out today, you don't need an Office 365 account to use it. The user does need a ffree Microsoft account but with that they can then register for a free Teams account.

I'm looking into Clean Feed for a project I'm working on outside work too.


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 18, 2020)

Also if you use Teams you should be able to haze out the background so no inadvertent naked bodies wandering into view.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 18, 2020)

Mrs T uses team but won't use it, says it's weird


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 18, 2020)

If you're using zoom you can substitute in backgrounds green screen fashion.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm working from home, from now until whenever.. and I mean actually working, though if things slow down, I might get the chance to get up to speed with some skills I need to do my job better.  For some people at my place, it will be pretty much a free holiday. Still, mustn't grumble!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 18, 2020)

iamwithnail said:


> I've WFH/remote for the last year, and part time before that so I'm already fairly well set up. I went and took my good screens from the co-working space as the ones in the house were cheap and nasty. Pretty happy with the current setup for a while and the rejigging of screens meant I gutted and cleaned the desk.
> 
> 
> View attachment 202151



I'll probably get to wishing I'd taken my two screens from work rather than just my laptop.  My boss would have been okay with it, but not sure how happy ICT would be if everybody did it!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 18, 2020)

Another full day online.  No time for lunch even! !  Hope it slows down a bit when we all settle in to this


----------



## Mation (Mar 18, 2020)

I can't do the main part of my job from home, but I've realised that there is a whole load of setting up of my systems that I could do. It could actually turn out to be a golden opportunity, given that I'm new in post, plan to be in the role for the long term, and have great difficulty multi-tasking.

We don't know yet whether my department will close down, but, if it does, I'm going to enjoy being able to get organised as fuck.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 18, 2020)

I got issued my equipment for working from home today. Keyboard, mouse, monitor, laptop, and instructions on how to connect the laptop to my desktop at the office. I've got to test my setup this evening and report back to the office tomorrow along with any issues. The office will be closed after Friday, although I've got that day and the following week off on holiday. No idea how long I'll be working like this, even my team leader doesn't know for certain. This will be an entirely novel experience, I've never worked from home before.

Now if only I could find a spare VGA cable lying around, I've got some ideas on how to arrange my workspace...


----------



## Looby (Mar 18, 2020)

I’ve been working in my pyjamas all week but tomorrow I have a Skype meeting with my supervisor and manager so I’m going to have to get dressed (over my pjs) and put my face on I think. Urgh.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 19, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> I've just got together on skype with a few colleagues for a virtual tea break
> It worked well so we're going to make it a daily thing.


Good idea, and Zoom is also good for this


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 19, 2020)

petee said:


> i still don't really know how to use Zoom, which is necessary. this is causing stress.


.
I've found it easy, and I am the ultimate trchno idiot. 
What, specifically, seems to be the problem?


----------



## Helen Back (Mar 19, 2020)

I wfh anyway and look after mini-Back (who has asthma) while Mr Back works down in London and stays with folks weekdays. He then comes home at weekends. This is until we can all move to our own place down there. But now, Mr Back is wfh at his folks' place and is not coming home at weekends as we don't to risk him bringing home the lurgy and infect asthmatic mini-B. "It followed me home, can we keep it?"

The thing is, before when both Mr and mini have had colds or bad flu I would maybe get the sniffles for half a day and be alright so I've obviously rolled high on Constitution. Even so, I wouldn't like to test that 18 Constitution on this bloody Covid thing...


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 19, 2020)

The work IT is collapsing.  I've done a bit of work and can't save it - not even to my desktop.  Can't get through to IT so it's probably affecting a lot of people.  Bit of a bugger.  I'm certainly not going to risk doing any more work until I know I can save it.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 19, 2020)

Is there a 'Show us your WFH Covid19  homeworking kit' thread yet?


----------



## mango5 (Mar 19, 2020)

I usually work in libraries, which is not really an option now. My home workspace is now my aging mother's room so I have had to set up an the kitchen table in our open plan living area. I've got fuck all work done this week because even though I work solo I work much better in social spaces   I'll cope. I've joined a virtual writing group for tomorrow. 

One thing I am doing is daily short 'chit-chat' calls for someone in one of the teams I work with, who has never WFH and is in a flatshare with 5 others in the same situation


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 19, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Is there a 'Show us your WFH Covid19  homeworking kit' thread yet?





> >>Show us your WFH Covid19 home-working kit


----------



## stavros (Mar 19, 2020)

Today was the first day of enforced WFH, and it was shit. The network was fucked, and relatively little got done.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 19, 2020)

Today was my second day WFH and I managed to get quite a lot of work done. 

I wonder about whether there is an increased load on the internet or not, I would have been using this bandwidth at work if I wasn't WFH. 

More and more people are WFH now which makes communications trickier, and I wonder how UK businesses will survive the next 12 weeks like this, let alone a longer period.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 19, 2020)

I'll


ruffneck23 said:


> now im working from bed



I'm working from bed too. It's great.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 19, 2020)

I'll be joining you from Monday as our place announced this evening it was closing shop until June 1st!!

That first 6:40am alarm on that day is going to be tough I tell you!


----------



## kenny g (Mar 19, 2020)

I have the (great) children at home, a wife with a fever and a job to do - now online. My current model is to pretend I am a hill  farmer. We get up early, listen to one morning news bulletin, go for an hour walk with the children across local fields and then I get down to a couple of hours online work as they do homework. Have an 11 o'clock  break - work some more - prepare a late lunch. Hear another bit of news. Work online and have a tea break/ chat with family. Have a last flush of work and sign off at 5 before preparing dinner/ listen to news/ have a board game and then have a bit of time on computer. It is just about working - deciding to avoid rolling news has been a godsend. I also manage a team who have families at home at the moment as well and it is mental for all of us. The background is super stressful, people are really feeling it but it is difficult to express. Previously all our coping mechanisms involved getting out of the house - me working/ swimming/ galleries/ socialising . My eldest daughter galleries/ gym/ meeting friends.  My wife had work and loads of great social groups which have now been cancelled. My youngest had all his sports activities. Now it is like we are in a life raft. We are getting through it but it is amazing how dramatic the last two weeks have been.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 19, 2020)

I have my class logged into Khanacademy online classes.
Great!!
And I've sent them all links to yoga lessons and dance and cardio workouts on youtube..
Also got them to watch videos on storywriting. And sent them lots of art ideas and projects to keep them busy.
They seem happy and are working longer than the normal school day.

I have had a few emails from 2 of them who are clearly very upset and frightened by everything that is going on in relation to coronavirus.  Responding to them as carefully as I can and trying to calm them down has been difficult.
Overall, working from home is surprisingly ok.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 19, 2020)

After a stuttery start which culminated in me swearing in a meeting my work have got themselves into gear. 

We are not expected to work a full day. Maybe 10 to 4 but with flexibility as the best time to shop or walk or avoid yelling kids might not fit that schedule. 
Work will not always be our priority. 
We are considering  only work 4 days a week, the other day being a mental health day. 
More video meetings to keep contact and not feel so isolated. 
Trying to think of things we can do to keep community and sanity.


----------



## A380 (Mar 19, 2020)

We are all on WFH as of yesterday. I actually wfh quite a bit any way, a proper screen and full size keyboard fit the laptop makes a big difference. We had just got MS Teams and I must say I’m impressed so far.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 19, 2020)

Can we get changed into work pyjamas? I dont want to get dressed dressed.


----------



## kenny g (Mar 20, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> Can we get changed into work pyjamas? I dont want to get dressed dressed.


My work shirts went into deep store yesterday. Got emails from shirt makers offering real discounts for once.


----------



## Looby (Mar 20, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> After a stuttery start which culminated in me swearing in a meeting my work have got themselves into gear.
> 
> We are not expected to work a full day. Maybe 10 to 4 but with flexibility as the best time to shop or walk or avoid yelling kids might not fit that schedule.
> Work will not always be our priority.
> ...


That sounds really sensible and most of all, thoughtful and considerate.


----------



## Voley (Mar 20, 2020)

We all got laptops a few months back so we're quite well-placed for this.

Have to say, my work have been good about this. Very flexible, saying that going to the office should only be in exceptional circumstances, making sure managers check in with you etc. I'm quite impressed.

My team seem to have instigated a group natter at about 3pm each day. My boss started it. No work chat, just a natter. Everyone posted daft photos of them in their teenage years the other day. It was genuinely funny and we'll need more of this in the coming weeks I'm sure.

I did a training course entirely remotely yesterday for the first time and it went surprisingly well. Microsoft meetings worked well. 8 of us online with no real connectivity problems.

It's okay so far.


----------



## Voley (Mar 20, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> we had a video conf with our team yesterday , me and the boss were in the office, eveyone else looked like they were still in bed
> 
> now im working from bed


One of the women on my course yesterday was in her dressing gown for the whole morning


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 20, 2020)

Looby said:


> That sounds really sensible and most of all, thoughtful and considerate.



I partly posted it so people can think actually I can suggest these things to my work. Expecting everyone to pretend they're hard at it 7/35 WILL prove  counterproductive.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 20, 2020)

Voley said:


> We all got laptops a few months back so we're quite well-placed for this.
> 
> Have to say, my work have been good about this. Very flexible, saying that going to the office should only be in exceptional circumstances, making sure managers check in with you etc. I'm quite impressed.
> 
> ...


The regular group natters are a really good idea.  It's working well for us too, and today I suggested that we move them back to 10.00 rather than 9.00!

The whole WFH thing is dependent on the IT working though.  Yesterday afternoon I couldn't access our servers at all.  Today that's fine, but the government gateway thing I use is pissing about.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 20, 2020)

We're going to be having weekly meetings at 10 on Mondays using Teams.

Still waiting for work I'm being tasked to do for the next fortnight.


----------



## Looby (Mar 20, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> I partly posted it so people can think actually I can suggest these things to my work. Expecting everyone to pretend they're hard at it 7/35 WILL prove  counterproductive.


I will suggest them but not just yet. Things seem crazy in the office and they’re fire fighting at the moment. A proper plan will come in time and hopefully we’ll be able to contribute to that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 20, 2020)

.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 20, 2020)

Our VPN is getting rather wobbly


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 20, 2020)

My employer is being very thoughtful and considerate, I'm very lucky.
They've given all parents 20 days (paid) contingency leave, and have said they understand people won't be able to work their regular hours.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 20, 2020)

Monday:  up early,  breakfast,  make up on and brushed hair,  work jacket on to make me feel 'worky'  - meetings or teaching all day and planning all evening.  

Friday:  woke up at 9,  made tea,  got back into bed and turned camera off on any work video calls.  

I guess my work at home day has morphed into a work in bed day


Interesting to see what next Monday will be like


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 20, 2020)

Things I've noticed:


I need something better to sit on if I'm going to be at my home computer for 8 hours a day.
I probably need a bigger monitor too.
Food stores go quicker when you're home to eat them.  I never realized that I eat so much pudding.
The work day doesn't stop at 5:00 pm.  You keep checking to make sure something isn't getting past you.
It doesn't take long to start thinking of striking up conversations with people who are just walking past the house.  Boredom and loneliness are going to be real issues for a lot of people who are used to running about all day.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 20, 2020)

Important to have a proper cut off time. I was still checking stuff at six thirty last night, and I know my (not really but actually) boss was still doing stuff at 7.45. It's cos you're in the same place innit


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 20, 2020)

Well we had "that office chat" - which was interesting

He is of the opinion that whilst he has no objections to the 3 of us who can work from home, working from home

He is not convinced that we will be as productive as if we were in the office so would not be prepared to pay a full days pay

Long story short - I'm not working from home at the moment as I'm not prepared to be available for a full days work but not to get a full days pay for it

Interestingly - the day after the meeting the "new girl" had to self isolate because her mum has a bit of a cough and stuff

And today the other member of the department (of 3) has had to leave to take his partner to the hospital because her operation would has started to turn septic

Leaving . . . me!

So, Good time to re-open the working from home option then???


----------



## Looby (Mar 20, 2020)

We took our tatty but comfy office chair to the tip about a month ago because it was too big. Now sitting on a hard dining chair.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 20, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Important to have a proper cut off time. I was still checking stuff at six thirty last night, and I know my (not really but actually) boss was still doing stuff at 7.45. It's cos you're in the same place innit



Yes, you're right.  There has to be a cutoff.  I saw one of our tech people still working at 9:30 pm last night.  Admittedly, he has a lot of work to do setting people up to work from home, but he should have gone home by then in any case.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 20, 2020)

Looby said:


> We took our tatty but comfy office chair to the tip about a month ago because it was too big. Now sitting on a hard dining chair.



Dining chairs just don't cut it for working an 8 hour shift, do they?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 20, 2020)

I just had the trippy experience of logging onto to my work computer, to log onto another virtual computer.,   Mirrors within mirrors within mirrors ....


----------



## Looby (Mar 20, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Dining chairs just don't cut it for working an 8 hour shift, do they?


They really don’t!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 20, 2020)

Looby said:


> We took our tatty but comfy office chair to the tip about a month ago because it was too big. Now sitting on a hard dining chair.


I sit on a hard kitchen chair, but just bought some cheap seat cushions from Aldi and it works fine.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2020)

colacubes said:


> We're all homeworkers in my company so welcome newbs  I've been doing it for over 5 years. My tips are for all of you newbs:
> 
> 1. If possible find a separate space where you can work quietly without being disturbed - so ideally not in the kitchen/living room. I realise this may not be possible for all especially if you've got kids home with you.
> 2. Get dressed and aim to start at a set time. Don't work in your pants or PJs as tempting as it is.
> ...


I am currently sat on the sofa wfh as Mrs21 bagged the spare room/office  

It's my second day wfh - I have been able to do this for years but only rarely did I bother.  Had a Skype meeting at 12 with the team - Skype meetings are quite annoying  and the manager told us that work want 10% of housing staff to work in the office, so that basically means 1 day a week, I chose Wednesday for next week - but this could change . Work is also trying to sort out parking permits to I don't need to get the tube/train/bus. Mrs21 is wfh for the foreseeable.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 20, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I am currently sat on the sofa wfh as Mrs21 bagged the spare room/office
> 
> It's my second day wfh - I have been able to do this for years but only rarely did I bother.  Had a Skype meeting at 12 with the team - Skype meetings are quite annoying  and the manager told us that work want 10% of housing staff to work in the office, so that basically means 1 day a week, I chose Wednesday for next week - but this could change . Work is also trying to sort out parking permits to I don't need to get the tube/train/bus. Mrs21 is wfh for the foreseeable.



I find Zoom to work better for meetings.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> we had a video conf with our team yesterday , me and the boss were in the office, eveyone else looked like they were still in bed
> 
> now im working from bed


I hadn't thought of working from bed


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I find Zoom to work better for meetings.


I work for what you would call State/city Government, it's miraculous we do Skype meetings - getting them to so something else is a stretch


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 20, 2020)

The Faculty organised a delivery of a home workstation for me this afternoon!


----------



## stavros (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm sat there, having a professional phone conversation with someone who isn't a direct colleague, when suddenly something small and furry lands on my lap demanding attention. I held myself together remarkably well and I think I satisfied both parties with my respective engagements.


----------



## kenny g (Mar 20, 2020)

I bought a dell work style monitor a year or so ago and link the work laptop up to that on extended display. Really vicious now about cut off time. After 5pm it is disconnected and the home comp is on. Used to come home from the office and use the work lap top but with the children around during the day they deserve a clear time for me to be back. One good thing is the family  can see how mad my usual work day is. Kind of has made me appreciate the insanity of what I used to be having to deal with "at work".


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## circleline (Mar 20, 2020)

Am exhausted working from home these past few days.  I like my big, yellow kitchen table but it's not really designed to work at all week.  Similarly, the bar stools.  Daughter is WFH in the front/living room and I am WFH in the kitchen/diner.  We have both agreed that that we are 'glad' we don't have an open-plan layout but 2 x 'reception' rooms in our tiny house.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 20, 2020)

Wfh is a cunt.  I failed and went back to work despite being in a really high risk group.  Then today a colleague with diabetes came over with a query to work through and I thought “fuck this shit”.  Wfh from Monday (if not before).  I don’t want to have to deal with infecting someone on my conscience.


----------



## MBV (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm missing the social element of work a lot more than I thought I would. It's a bit of head fuck really. I did send out an explainer to my team how to use the extend display option for those with a spare screen which will hopefully make things easier for some. 

It's weirdly tiring but nice being able to play music whilst I work.


----------



## Voley (Mar 20, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Dining chairs just don't cut it for working an 8 hour shift, do they?


They really don't. I've stuck a couple of pillows on mine but I've still got a numb arse by the end of the day. 

More positively, I've been using the extra 1.5 hrs commute time to go for a walk. Hit the WHO weekly Healthy Heart target by Wednesday.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 20, 2020)

dfm said:


> I'm missing the social element of work a lot more than I thought I would. It's a bit of head fuck really. I did send out an explainer to my team how to use the extend display option for those with a spare screen which will hopefully make things easier for some.
> 
> It's weirdly tiring but nice being able to play music whilst I work.



What has really pissed me off is that my team is the one that raises questions about responses to things, and my company has a responsibilty of care in this whole shebang.  I need to be careful what I say, but we have been all but separated from each other in the last few weeks, and not in the "social distancing" kind of way.

edit: well, that post didn't come out as coherent as I thought...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 21, 2020)

kenny g said:


> I bought a dell work style monitor a year or so ago and link the work laptop up to that on extended display. Really vicious now about cut off time. After 5pm it is disconnected and the home comp is on. Used to come home from the office and use the work lap top but with the children around during the day they deserve a clear time for me to be back. One good thing is the family  can see how mad my usual work day is. Kind of has made me appreciate the insanity of what I used to be having to deal with "at work".


I do that too - once I'm done for the day the work laptop is switched off and put away, and the work phone switched off.  It's essential to have clear boundaries when working at home for sake of your health.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 21, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's essential to have clear boundaries when working at home.


Is it possible to be banned from Urban until after 5.00 on weekdays?  I think it may help.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 21, 2020)

Voley said:


> They really don't. I've stuck a couple of pillows on mine but I've still got a numb arse by the end of the day.
> 
> More positively, I've been using the extra 1.5 hrs commute time to go for a walk. Hit the WHO weekly Healthy Heart target by Wednesday.



I've come to the conclusion that I'm going to have to get a real office chair.  After 8 hrs at my dining room table, my neck and shoulder are all messed up. 

I'm sure office chair sales will be the next new bright spot in the economy.

Great job on the walking, btw.


----------



## stavros (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm being selective with what music I'm listening to whilst WFH. I'm avoiding anything with lyrics, as it's potentially distracting. This is strange, because I distinctly remember going through GCSEs, A Levels and a degree playing anything and everything whilst studying. Old age (late thirties) must've changed me.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 24, 2020)

I have to tailor my listening to lyrics depending on what I'm working on stavros. Hip hop is totally out  Currently coping with 6music while I'm trying to figure out an excel chart problem, but will need to switch to something like Steve Reich if I'm working on something that requires me to think about my prose.

Totally unable to log into the vpn this morning...hope this isn't a regular thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2020)

They've finally closed my place of work, a public library/community hub, but are sending us access codes so we can log in remotely to emails and sign in and out every day, so no fucking lie ins ffs. And they will have to find a meaningful and useful way to make us of 33,000 employees sitting at home twiddling their thumbs


----------



## baldrick (Mar 24, 2020)

Have to submit a form daily to DFE starting yesterday re students and staff on site. Is it working? Fuck no. Was slow yesterday but manageable. Today I'm not even getting to the login. What a waste of time.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 24, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> They've finally closed my place of work, a public library/community hub, but are sending us access codes so we can log in remotely to emails and sign in and out every day, so no fucking lie ins ffs. And they will have to find a meaningful and useful way to make us of 33,000 employees sitting at home twiddling their thumbs


You could all start mining bitcoins.


----------



## killer b (Mar 24, 2020)

Cant you sign in from bed?


----------



## killer b (Mar 24, 2020)

My wfh schedule currently consists of listening to jazz in my dressing gown and checking my emails every couple of hours. My productivity is through the roof.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2020)

killer b said:


> Cant you sign in from bed?


still have to be awake


----------



## killer b (Mar 24, 2020)

I might bake a cake in a bit.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 24, 2020)

I am supposedly WFH today but we can't really do very much as we can't access the hospital systems remotely. I am supposed to make 8 phone calls at some point.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 24, 2020)

killer b said:


> I might bake a cake in a bit.


Have you got flour?! Lucky bastard.


----------



## Voley (Mar 24, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> I have to tailor my listening to lyrics depending on what I'm working on stavros. Hip hop is totally out  Currently coping with 6music while I'm trying to figure out an excel chart problem, but will need to switch to something like Steve Reich if I'm working on something that requires me to think about my prose.
> 
> Totally unable to log into the vpn this morning...hope this isn't a regular thing.


Similar thing here. Just spent half an hour trying to send an email. Given up now.

Also finding 6music easy to work to.


----------



## Voley (Mar 24, 2020)

Staple Singers on now. Lovely.


----------



## killer b (Mar 24, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Have you got flour?! Lucky bastard.


Plain and self raising seems to be intermittently available, it's bread flour that's just a fond memory round here...


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 24, 2020)

My partner is working from home. She supports university students. She’s on a zero hours contract. Normally she works with them face to face and I’d say she probably averages about 25 hours a week. Currently I reckon she’s doing double that and I’m not sure she will get paid for it all. She’s too conscientious. She’s also just had a Microsoft Teams chat with her fellow workers and the PC looked like University Challenge.

But Christ she works hard. I just walk around  taking the piss out of  supporting mardy pupils all day. And am currently looking at 5 months off on full pay. She works bloody hard.


----------



## Sue (Mar 24, 2020)

I work for a software company. We've a release today and it's all feeling very shambolic indeed.


----------



## maomao (Mar 24, 2020)

So now I'm stuck in a Zoom meeting in my back bedroom with six people I hate eating and chewing gum in my fucking ear. Can I get back on the plague train please?


----------



## Geri (Mar 24, 2020)

First day (well, afternoon) of working from home. Have spent over an hour in a queue for our IT Dept in the Phillipinnes to get my drives sorted out.

Best thing (so far) is not having to wear a bra. 

Worst thing (so far) is the cat walking all over my desk and trying to nuzzle my face.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 24, 2020)

WFH all this week and some of last.  There's just as much work to do and some of it takes a lot longer

I still have court deadlines to deal with and some documents need original signatures.  but at least I can wander into the garden any time

Also, my mobile doesn't work at home and I don't want to be calling clients on my home landline.


----------



## kenny g (Mar 24, 2020)

One great thing about WFH is skype meetings seem to be a lot shorter and more productive than sitting in a room for a fixed hour at a time.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 24, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Also, my mobile doesn't work at home and I don't want to be calling clients on my home landline.


Same here.  I use 141 to avoid anyone getting my home number, and am just having to swallow the cost.  I may be able to claim the expense back, once this is all over.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 24, 2020)

My fourth day WFH so far, mostly following up with people on the phone, luckily I have an unlimited deal on my mobile (no land line) otherwise it could be costing me. 

It is a bit dull not having anyone to bounce ideas off. 

I have noticed my mobile knows who I am calling, the recent tab lists all the companies I called, its pretty slick and I didn't know it could do that so precisely. 

An issue is for me everything is in the cloud, Friday and today I had intermittent broadband issues which meant I couldn't even access people's phone numbers let alone email them.


----------



## stavros (Mar 24, 2020)

I've started listening to the last hour or so of Today as I log on in the morning, and root through the overnight emails. I was treated to the dulcet tones of Michael Gove being Michael Gove-like this morning.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 24, 2020)

Really missing my job and my colleagues atm  The radio silence, at a time in the academic year that would usually be buzzing for me and all of us, is very unnerving.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2020)

1st day wfh , not convinced   I could do a day a week before but I didn't like it so went to the office. On Monday I went in, got an empty-ish bus just over half way and walked the rest (about 50 minutes) walked home (nearly 2 hours) so I guess wfh ain't so bad. Had 6 music playing on low , one skype conference call with 2 teams (19 people) couldn't be arsed joining in ) I have work to do but it's difficult to get motivated , my laptop kept turning itself off  It turned off at 4  did log in again until it turned itself off again at 4.15 when I was just #fuckit .

Did go for a 90 minute walk at 7.30, might head off earlier tomorrow as they want to take  a register at 9.15   big issue in the meeting , a team mate didn't want to take leave when wfh , I'm happy to. Can go for a longer walk, miss the register, and play ps4 (mrs21 has the spare room for wfh, I have the sofa )


----------



## A380 (Mar 25, 2020)

12.5 hours today, it’s going to be like for the foreseeable I think. Everyone in my street also hammering the internet so for most of the day had to use the 4G hotspot from my (work) mobile which meant none of the Gucci Teams vide stuff worked..still text and audio ok. Hate to think how much that data’s going to cost my organisation...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 25, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> WFH all this week and some of last.  There's just as much work to do and some of it takes a lot longer
> 
> I still have court deadlines to deal with and some documents need original signatures.  but at least I can wander into the garden any time
> 
> Also, my mobile doesn't work at home and I don't want to be calling clients on my home landline.



Do you not have Wi-Fi calling on your mobile? I got that sorted specifically for the one long weekend a year we spend in South Devon...


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 25, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Do you not have Wi-Fi calling on your mobile? I got that sorted specifically for the one long weekend a year we spend in South Devon...


It's not supported on my mobile. Sony could but they choose which models they allow it on


----------



## hash tag (Mar 25, 2020)

Mrs T has meetings scheduled until approx. 11.30, so no food until then. I shall be banished to the bedroom as no where else to go. She has both laptops at the moment. I'll need to Nick one to do a little work as I can't do much else.

What she will work on for her team is a virtual game they can all play once a week for a couple of hours. They also set a little time aside for a natter and will reduce hours next week.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2020)

WiFi is really creaking here. 
I don't have much to do but it is not good.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 25, 2020)

Badgers said:


> WiFi is really creaking here.
> I don't have much to do but it is not good.



Looks like Corbyn's _communist broadband_ suggestion last year may have been a good idea after all


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Looks like Corbyn's _communist broadband_ suggestion last year may have been a good idea after all


Of course it would have. 

My street/estate is a bit different because the only company with fibre broadband round here are tax dodging cunts Virgin so guess everyone is piling on one network. It is not unbearable but a bit flaky which is annoying.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 25, 2020)

Are there any video conferencing apps that don't require everyone to have everyone else's mobile number /facebook etc 
Many of my meetings are with doctors and they don't want patients to have all their personal contact details. 

Any solutions?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2020)

We have a fairly big project to work through - ringing around the over 70s to check they are ok and to ask if they need any assistance. It is actually quite enjoyable, just spent about 20 minutes talking to the chair of the TRA of an estate I manage - who was very indiscreet about various residents - but also knows all the elderly on the estate and if I can't get through to them, she will get someone to check on them  and so far all of the residents I have spoken to , have family and friends who are helping out. This is a standard London council estate, the community spirit in evidence  Makes me wonder if those gated private estates are doing the same


----------



## weltweit (Mar 25, 2020)

I am just wondering if I should decamp with laptop and mobile to the garden? 

I suspect the sound of birdsong as a background will irritate some people so perhaps not!


----------



## strung out (Mar 25, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Are there any video conferencing apps that don't require everyone to have everyone else's mobile number /facebook etc
> Many of my meetings are with doctors and they don't want patients to have all their personal contact details.
> 
> Any solutions?


Zoom is good - you just send them a link and they can either dial in from their phone (that won't share their number with anyone), or via their laptop. I think there's a time limit on the free version (40 minutes maybe?) but you can pay for premium if necessary.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 25, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> WFH all this week and some of last.  There's just as much work to do and some of it takes a lot longer
> 
> I still have court deadlines to deal with and some documents need original signatures.  but at least I can wander into the garden any time
> 
> Also, my mobile doesn't work at home and I don't want to be calling clients on my home landline.



I'm having to do the same thing.  And of course, most people are vary of getting calls from unknown, blocked numbers.  I had one poor woman answer the phone with a cautionary and slightly hostile "hello" until she found out who it was.  Fortunately, my boss is willing to reimburse me for any extra charges.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 25, 2020)

Finally have just about everything I need to WFH comfortably.  V pleased with my chair, which was £15 second hand, and which reclines!


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 25, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> It's not supported on my mobile. Sony could but they choose which models they allow it on


I can't make it work.  I've got the setting turned on on my mobile, but whilst the wi-fi works for emails/browsing, it won't actually make or receive calls via wi-fi.


----------



## pesh (Mar 25, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Finally have just about everything I need to WFH comfortably.  V pleased with my chair, which was £15 second hand, and which reclines!
> 
> View attachment 203270


all about the bottle of wine there


----------



## Sue (Mar 25, 2020)

Feeling very unmotivated. Meh.


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2020)

It's important to keep hydrated spanglechick 

Safety first.


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2020)

Work is drying up for me now. Most of my stuff is administrative and related to building social housing so with construction workers off site there ain't a lot to administer. Much debate in our work email group about whether construction workers should be on site at all - we all think they shouldn't - and the government seems to be arguing amongst itself about this atm too.

So not sure how long I'll be in a job. My employers might try and get me to work somewhere else in the organisation. That'll be fine. Furlough me on the government 80% wage thingy. That'd be fine too. Make me redundant. Not the end of the world - I'd see if I could do something for the NHS/deliver food/see if I could get a job on a farm or something.

But all a bit uncertain. My situation's a lot better than anyone on zero hrs/self-employed though so I'm not moaning.


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2020)

Homeworkers. Beware.


----------



## Looby (Mar 25, 2020)

I’m struggling today after a really busy and productive day yesterday. I’ve got stuff happening that I can’t deal with from home, I’m missing being in the office and having my team around me and I’ve got awful back/arseache from our dining chairs. I’ve come to sit in the lounge but that’s just another unhealthy/uncomfortable place to work. I can’t do this for 3 months or more!


----------



## Looby (Mar 25, 2020)

Voley said:


> Work is drying up for me now. Most of my stuff is administrative and related to building social housing so with construction workers off site there ain't a lot to administer. Much debate in our work email group about whether construction workers should be on site at all - we all think they shouldn't - and the government seems to be arguing amongst itself about this atm too.
> 
> So not sure how long I'll be in a job. My employers might try and get me to work somewhere else in the organisation. That'll be fine. Furlough me on the government 80% wage thingy. That'd be fine too. Make me redundant. Not the end of the world - I'd see if I could do something for the NHS/deliver food/see if I could get a job on a farm or something.
> 
> But all a bit uncertain. My situation's a lot better than anyone on zero hrs/self-employed though so I'm not moaning.


I hope it’s all a bit clearer for you soon.


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2020)

Looby said:


> I hope it’s all a bit clearer for you soon.


Thanks. I'm not too bothered really. We've had a message from our Exec Team saying we're well-placed financially to deal with the crisis. Stopped short of saying 'We're not going to make any of you redundant,' though. Who knows?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 25, 2020)

Waiting for a laptop to be delivered, though no instructions about what work I'm supposed to do when I get it


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2020)

My laptop keeps turning itself off   

Had a team skype call earlier, one of the team is self isolating at the moment.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 25, 2020)

First day with 2 of us WFH.  Thing is, it's not really work 'at home' especially for him its bringing his work into a protected personal space.  I'm strongly suggesting going for a walk at 5.15.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 25, 2020)

.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2020)

mango5 said:


> First day with 2 of us WFH.  Thing is, it's not really work 'at home' especially for him its bringing his work into a protected personal space.  I'm strongly suggesting going for a walk at 5.15.


We have 2 wfh , we work for the same place but not the same department (although they are linked). She has been complaining about useless folk in my department


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 25, 2020)

A380 said:


> 12.5 hours today, it’s going to be like for the foreseeable I think. Everyone in my street also hammering the internet so for most of the day had to use the 4G hotspot from my (work) mobile which meant none of the Gucci Teams vide stuff worked..still text and audio ok. Hate to think how much that data’s going to cost my organisation...


Same here - doing more hours than normal but quite happily mind.  A lot of that is business continuity stuff so my ordinary work is falling behind, but can't be helped.

The corporate network is rock-solid at the moment - no lag at all despite the shift to most people working at home.


----------



## Looby (Mar 25, 2020)

mango5 said:


> First day with 2 of us WFH.  Thing is, it's not really work 'at home' especially for him its bringing his work into a protected personal space.  I'm strongly suggesting going for a walk at 5.15.


I feel like this too, it’s so tough. A lot of us try hard to keep our home separate from our work especially if that work is challenging and emotional and personal. I’ve never wanted it in my space and have kept strong boundaries so far which have had to go out of the window.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 25, 2020)

First day working from home.  I really miss walking around with a coffee moaning to people about stuff.  Just ain't the same online.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 25, 2020)

Teaching from home.



this is what would normally be the start of my photoshop lessons.

also forgot to turn on my lighting rig in the first half.

My recording setup


----------



## starfish (Mar 25, 2020)

Brought the dining table up to my home office today. Its a lot better than the antique bureau ive been using since the 16th last week except for my 3 day holiday from the 18th to celebrate my birthday.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 26, 2020)

Mrs Voltz had been WFM for about a week(?) now

I've suddenly found out that "I'M A KEY WORKER" and as such my boss now WON'T let me WFM but instead I'm working 3 days one week and 2 days the next week - my colleague in the same department works the other way around

Today is my first day of 7 days at home . . . I broke the toilet flush handle 

It's gonna fly


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2020)

This is my 5th day WFH, it requires some discipline as it is easy to turn on the headlines every hour and check urban etc etc .. I am definitely drinking too much tea/coffee and vaping during work is not so good. 

I managed the whole day yesterday without the broadband glitches I had on Monday, yay. 

So glad I still have my unlimited mobile phone deal!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 26, 2020)

Quite enjoying the commute I have to say.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm going out for my #statesanctionedexercise before work , went out at 5.30 this morning , did a 90 minute walk to work.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm having trouble with routine after work. Daytimes are timetabled but I've been staying up til gone one etc knowing I don't have a lot to do other than get up and be obviously online in the morning. I feel tired.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2020)

Coronavirus: 'Avoid using microwave to get faster internet'
					

With millions of people working from home, media watchdog Ofcom issues tips to boost internet speed.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2020)

Intermittant broadband today again.

I had just constructed a massive email and hit send and it just vanished as if it never existed - grrr


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 26, 2020)

How annoying weltweit. 

Better day for me today, not least because I felt well enough to work. Did some actual work and had a nice video catch up with colleagues.


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2020)

Some good news on the job front. I'm going to be paid even if I'm stuck at home and the work has dried up. That was from the Chief Exec. Unofficially heard that it's got a 6 month limit on it then I'd have to see if the 80% government payment applied.

It's a relief. I'm staying in my current job for the time being but another section in my organisation has been ringing some of our more vulnerable residents and seeing if they're OK. I'll see if I can help with that when the work dries up where I am.


----------



## Tankus (Mar 26, 2020)

start WFH at 8.am tomorrow  .feck.....I would have preferred the 80% and a lot of gardening


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 26, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Intermittant broadband today again.
> 
> I had just constructed a massive email and hit send and it just vanished as if it never existed - grrr


Have a look in your drafts folder - Outlook autosaves messages you're typing so it might be there (depending on your settings).  

I have worked at home a lot for quite a while now so my routine is the same as before - go to bed early, wake up in the early hours and start work well before everyone else.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Have a look in your drafts folder - Outlook autosaves messages you're typing so it might be there (depending on your settings).



I hoped it was there, or junk or trash - I got a fail message from the server but no copy of the email. I am resigned to writing it again first thing in the morning. :-/


----------



## weltweit (Mar 27, 2020)

Drinking way too much tea .. way too much ..


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 27, 2020)

Let’s see your desk selfies then
[deleted on second thoughts as it gives way too much away]


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 27, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Drinking way too much tea .. way too much ..


Me too, but I've started working through the box of random herbals, green teas etc we found at the back of the cupboard, so that we don't run out of the usual tea.  Mrs mx is very particularly about her tea - there is only one brand of Earl Grey that she likes and it's not always in the shops - if I drink all of that, I'll be in trouble.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 27, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Me too, but I've started working through the box of random herbals, green teas etc we found at the back of the cupboard, so that we don't run out of the usual tea.  Mrs mx is very particularly about her tea - there is only one brand of Earl Grey that she likes and it's not always in the shops - if I drink all of that, I'll be in trouble.


Mrs21 only drinks Earl Grey , I think it is horrible so her stash is safe.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 27, 2020)

We’re both wfh, been doing so on and off for years, but never together.

I have the whole shebang, docker for my laptop, 2 x screens, kb/mouse, Skype, RDP to my Admin box and a jump off box onsite, access to Prod and UAT HVD boxes, firewall exceptions, headset, etc.  It’s just like being in work.  

I’ve done fuck all this week, and I do mean fuck all.

My wife just has her little laptop and phone and has been busy as hell, putting me to shame really


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 27, 2020)

I've got to do an actual video call with a client this afternoon.   I have had to put a tidy shirt on and brush my hair for the first time in two weeks.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 27, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Mrs21 only drinks Earl Grey , I think it is horrible so her stash is safe.


I was drinking decaff Earl Grey last week, I liked it. 
On PG Tips now. 

How do they remove the caff from tea?


----------



## Tankus (Mar 27, 2020)

lady grey  works for me too 

went the whole day without raiding the fridge  .. not even once


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## A380 (Mar 28, 2020)

Two weeks today as I worked from home anyway on the Friday and Monday before we all got sent home.

Longest day so far 0900 to 0030. And I’ll be doing some hours over the weekend too. So much for trying to fill my time...


----------



## weltweit (Mar 28, 2020)

A380 said:


> Two weeks today as I worked from home anyway on the Friday and Monday before we all got sent home.
> 
> Longest day so far 0900 to 0030. And I’ll be doing some hours over the weekend too. So much for trying to fill my time...


Oh I am pretty strict, I switch on the work laptop at 8am and turn it off at 4.30pm.. I don't think my pay grade demands me to work extra hours.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 28, 2020)

I found it odd at the end of the day yesterday. No leaving work for the weekend feeling, just turned the laptop off. Kind of missed it. Also I wanted to double check my emails half an hour later in a way I wouldn't normally.

I resisted though.


----------



## iona (Mar 28, 2020)

weltweit said:


> How do they remove the caff from tea?


Carbon dioxide / ethyl acetate or another solvent I can't remember / think there's another process that just involves water somehow


----------



## MBV (Mar 28, 2020)

I had annual leave yesterday and the highlight was queuing to get into the supermarket. Managed not to open the work laptop though!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 28, 2020)

dfm said:


> I had annual leave yesterday and the highlight was queuing to get into the supermarket. Managed not to open the work laptop though!


This might be useful for some who have annual leave booked and want to cancel it (might only apply to some sectors though)









						Rules on carrying over annual leave to be relaxed to support key industries during COVID-19
					

Workers who have not taken all of their statutory annual leave entitlement due to COVID-19 will now be able to carry it over into the next 2 leave years.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 28, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This might be useful for some who have annual leave booked and want to cancel it (might only apply to some sectors though)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks to be for people unable to take leave  as they're required to work because of the virus rather than people who don't want to take leave just to be stuck at home, as far as I can tell.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 28, 2020)

I have just been working for the morning, complete with a beer. orking from home has its advantages


----------



## Voley (Mar 28, 2020)

That leave thing's interesting. My work had already put a measure in place requiring you to take some leave during the crisis. They didn't want everyone cancelling their Summer leave then booking it all again when we go back. They might relax that if you can carry it over for a couple of years.


----------



## starfish (Mar 28, 2020)

Getting a £60 allowance fom work to buy a chair so treated myself to this. Also bought a cable to link my wee laptop to our spare telly as i need more screens.


----------



## circleline (Mar 28, 2020)

Although we have been set up to WFH for the past year, it has been considered some kind of luxury or privilege that needed to be authorised.  I have not, therefore, invested in it accordingly.  Now, of course: yes, work from home, please.  Ok, but not really adapted my living space; don't have suitable chair(s) and nobody has mentioned the electricity costs and internet connection which I 'must' now pay for to stay in work.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 28, 2020)

circleline said:


> ..
> don't have suitable chair(s) and nobody has mentioned the electricity costs and internet connection which I 'must' now pay for to stay in work.


My home is pretty cold during these days so I have to also consider that I may have to have the heating on. So far I haven't had to apart from a small electric heater but I am fully clothed with a scarf and thick towelling dressing gown on, even like that sometimes it is uncomfortably cold.


----------



## circleline (Mar 28, 2020)

weltweit said:


> My home is pretty cold during these days so I have to also consider that I may have to have the heating on. So far I haven't had to apart from a small electric heater but I am fully clothed with a scarf and thick towelling dressing gown on, even like that sometimes it is uncomfortably cold.



Yes, didn't mention heating, as am old-school 'put a jumper on' type; but, yes, sat in a chair for approx 8 x hours and heating is a serious consideration..


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 28, 2020)

circleline said:


> Yes, didn't mention heating, as am old-school 'put a jumper on' type; but, yes, sat in a chair for approx 8 x hours and heating is a serious consideration..


We got an email when "WFH if you can" started that said "yes, you can claim expenses".  My employer may change their mind when then get a tsunami of 3 months worth of calls, percentage of bills/wi-fi.  Frankly I wfh 1 or 2 days a week normally, and don't claim anything, because I love wfh and don't want to piss them off.  Plus there's an argument around marginal costs - you'd have wi-fi anyway, if you are not on your own, you'd have the heating on anyway.  This might change, but as long as I'm on full pay and not having to commute, I'm not going to worry about a few quid of expenses.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 29, 2020)

My working from home on full pay story:

I've done maybe two hours work the past week. Most of my job is face-to-face, and the balance is admin and IT stuff that really only needs done when the Centre is actually open. When I first had the inkling that this thing might escalate and lead to us closing the doors, I started giving out my personal mobile number  (no work mobiles here) to most of my regulars, but I've only had a couple of calls and those were for easy things to sort out. Updated the website and FB page, but that's trivial.

Full pay for two hours actual work sounds good in theory, but I'm not enjoying the reality. And this is only the first week.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 29, 2020)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> ..
> I started giving out my personal mobile number  (no work mobiles here) to most of my regulars, but I've only had a couple of calls and those were for easy
> ..


I think some people have a hang up about sharing phone or mobile numbers worrying that they may get a lot of calls. In my experience publishing them shows trust, and your contacts are reassured that if the shit really does hit the fan then they can get in contact, but in normal times I don't think they will want to bother you. I shared my personal mobile with more than a thousand contacts last week in a newsletter, not one of them used it yet.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 29, 2020)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> My working from home on full pay story:
> 
> I've done maybe two hours work the past week. Most of my job is face-to-face, and the balance is admin and IT stuff that really only needs done when the Centre is actually open. When I first had the inkling that this thing might escalate and lead to us closing the doors, I started giving out my personal mobile number  (no work mobiles here) to most of my regulars, but I've only had a couple of calls and those were for easy things to sort out. Updated the website and FB page, but that's trivial.
> 
> Full pay for two hours actual work sounds good in theory, but I'm not enjoying the reality. And this is only the first week.


With you brother.  On full pay, wfh atm.  I work in one of those jobs where you have to submit a timecard every week, setting out what you've done - last week I managed, just about, 12 hours out of a 36 hour week,chargeable.  Plus there was, maybe, 6 hours vaguely useful internal stuff on top of that.  The amount of work I have to do has fallen off a cliff.  Projects are falling over.  Not my fault, and frankly not the clients' fault either.  There may come a point when I get closed down.  I can cope with a few  months on the 80% thing, but if that leads to the bastards deciding they don't need me at all, I'm fucked permanently.  But right now, all's good, and I'm lucky compared to many.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2020)

circleline said:


> Although we have been set up to WFH for the past year, it has been considered some kind of luxury or privilege that needed to be authorised.  I have not, therefore, invested in it accordingly.  Now, of course: yes, work from home, please.  Ok, but not really adapted my living space; don't have suitable chair(s) and nobody has mentioned the electricity costs and internet connection which I 'must' now pay for to stay in work.


At mine the policy is that the employer will not pay for additional costs incurred like electric and internet connection.  But we did have a discussion about this the other week given what's going on, and apparently it is possible to claim it but you have to move to self-assessment rather than PAYE.  Don't know any of the details but that sounds like a nuisance for the sake of a slight increase in costs, especially if you are saving money in travel costs to work.

My electric bill has gone up recently due to this (about £15 extra a month), but as I'm saving ~£150 a month in travel costs I'm happy with that.  I don't use my internet connecton but tether the laptop to the work phone.  I appreciate that not all people will be in the same boat, and an increase in heating bills could be a major problem.  No easy answers really.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 29, 2020)

I have a work laptop that accesses my home broadband, and my mobile with an unlimited calls package. But I only have a relatively small table to work on which isn't enough for laptop and paperwork together so there is much shuffling of papers on my lap. I only have a hard kitchen type chair but it seems comfortable enough for me. My main issue is that my broadband becomes intermittent every couple of days and as everything I do requires the cloud, once the broadband goes down work effectively stops.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 29, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But we did have a discussion about this the other week given what's going on, and apparently it is possible to claim it but you have to move to self-assessment rather than PAYE.



It'd be a benefit-in-kind I think? So you'd still be PAYE, but a little bit more paperwork for you and your employer. (Ed: get a tax lawyer to check this)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2020)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> It'd be a benefit-in-kind I think? So you'd still be PAYE, but a little bit more paperwork for you and your employer. (Ed: get a tax lawyer to check this)


Yeah, I don't know anything about tax as I've always been PAYE.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 29, 2020)

My last shifts at work were nights 2 weeks ago. I wrote to management Asking for advice, what does this mean to me? I had no reply to 3 separate emails so I wrote to occupational health. They have it on record I have lymphoma. I received a reply late yesterday saying that  as I was not considered high risk, I should try and self isolate ( not possible for my job). In the meantime I have had texts and the 4 page letter telling me to shield for 3 months!


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 30, 2020)

I managed to grab a decent laptop just as my old one was failing, I need to start work in like 10 minutes but out of 32gb less than 1gb has been transferred through onedrive and that's taken all night.

Also some of my job is high stress, particularly at the moment as shit properly hit the fan just as I went off work, and I wish it wasn't in my house


----------



## moose (Mar 30, 2020)

It's the relentless Zoom meetings that are getting me down. I'm just about to start a day in which I'm on Zoom till 5.30, with a half hour break in the middle. I can't sit still for that long on a dining chair, under camera scrutiny. I'm busier than ever, but getting nothing done.
Also had complaints about my washing hanging up, and my husband bobbing about the background.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 30, 2020)

moose said:


> It's the relentless Zoom meetings that are getting me down. I'm just about to start a day in which I'm on Zoom till 5.30, with a half hour break in the middle. I can't sit still for that long on a dining chair, under camera scrutiny. I'm busier than ever, but getting nothing done.
> Also had complaints about my washing hanging up, and my husband bobbing about the background.



Can you blur your background like you can do in Teams? Or put a custom background?

Otherwise just tape up the camera and tell them to fuck off.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 30, 2020)

TWO. FUCKING. DAYS.

That's all I've been able to "have off"

Seems the idea of being able to work 3 days one week and 2 days the other week alternating with a colleague and, somehow, managing to get some of the Governments money (80%) and some pay (100%) giving an average of 90% of my full pay (which sounded too good go be true when told by the owner) turns out to have been . . . (reprographics term here) TOTAL BOLLOCKS!

Couple with the fact that the junior has been off for two weeks as her mum was showing symptoms - neither actually had it

And now my colleague has now phoned in and is isolating for two weeks as his infant is showing symptoms

Just as well this old, asthmatic cunt, who's asked if he can work from home (and been told no) manages to get in

'Cause . . . I'm a fucking key worker . . . you couldn't make it up


----------



## weltweit (Mar 30, 2020)

My understanding High Voltage is that the instruction is - if you can work from home you should, and your employer should be enabling this!


----------



## weltweit (Mar 30, 2020)

Brassic in my home office this morning!

Got a heater going full blast but my hands are really cold


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2020)

starfish said:


> Getting a £60 allowance fom work to buy a chair so treated myself to this. Also bought a cable to link my wee laptop to our spare telly as i need more screens.
> View attachment 203839


Mrs21 bought a work chair a while ago, we have another one as she works from home regularly. Maybe now is the time to put that other one together, it has been in pieces in the spare room for about 5 years. One attempt was made to put it together, then it was left


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2020)

I had laptop issues on Thursday, rang work IT, they couldn't log on remotely as my problem was the laptop kept turning itself off. They suggested I take it in to the office, I said I wouldn't be doing that, and suggested they courier over a replacement one , and take mine for repair. They said they wouldn't do that #stalemate It worked again eventually, but this could be a problem with maybe 4000 fellow work mates working from home a lot .


----------



## pogofish (Mar 30, 2020)

Looked in to the online meeting this morning to find that they have given-us the day-off.

Oh....!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 30, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> I managed to grab a decent laptop just as my old one was failing, I need to start work in like 10 minutes but out of 32gb less than 1gb has been transferred through onedrive and that's taken all night.



Woah, hold on here. What's the 32GB download all about? If you are using OneDrive it suggests that your work is using Office 365, right? If so just leave the files where they are - you don't need local copies.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 30, 2020)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Woah, hold on here. What's the 32GB download all about? If you are using OneDrive it suggests that your work is using Office 365, right? If so just leave the files where they are - you don't need local copies.



It's uploading from the old laptop, which wasn't set to do it automatically because I have timetravelled here from the victorian era


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2020)

Done a few hours work this morning


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2020)

Asking for a friend: can other people tell if you are on a Skype call or not, if you mark yourself as busy?


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm plugging away on Libre office here, but my niece has quite the fancy rig upstairs, thanks to her tech support gig.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 30, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Asking for a friend: can other people tell if you are on a Skype call or not, if you mark yourself as busy?



Skype for business?
If you are on a call it will show you as busy (red), but will also say 'in a call' or 'in a conference call'
If you set it to busy yourself it won't say that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> Skype for business?
> If you are on a call it will show you as busy (red), but will also say 'in a call' or 'in a conference call'
> If you set it to busy yourself it won't say that.


bollox, i'm busy right now (busy having a lie down)


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 30, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> bollox, i'm busy right now (busy having a lie down)



Is it linked to your Outlook calendar?
Put a fake meeting in your calendar and it'll show you as 'Busy: in a meeting'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2020)

moose said:


> It's the relentless Zoom meetings that are getting me down. I'm just about to start a day in which I'm on Zoom till 5.30, with a half hour break in the middle. I can't sit still for that long on a dining chair, under camera scrutiny. I'm busier than ever, but getting nothing done.
> Also had complaints about my washing hanging up, and my husband bobbing about the background.


How rude


----------



## weltweit (Mar 30, 2020)

So it seems I wasn't cold because it was cold, I was cold because I was just sitting still. I've just been to the shop and running errands in my lunchbreak and now I am toasty!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> Is it linked to your Outlook calendar?
> Put a fake meeting in your calendar and it'll show you as 'Busy: in a meeting'


important meeting with the sofa


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 30, 2020)

starfish said:


> Getting a £60 allowance fom work to buy a chair so treated myself to this. Also bought a cable to link my wee laptop to our spare telly as i need more screens.
> View attachment 203839


I have that in red! starfish


----------



## hash tag (Mar 30, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Asking for a friend: can other people tell if you are on a Skype call or not, if you mark yourself as busy?





BoatieBird said:


> Skype for business?
> If you are on a call it will show you as busy (red), but will also say 'in a call' or 'in a conference call'
> If you set it to busy yourself it won't say that.


Mrs T is using a variety of stuff just for conference calls yet alone anything else. She often tells me how many people she can see working.


----------



## izz (Mar 30, 2020)

I used to WFH fairly regularly and it suits me but the daily calls with the boss are terrible, she's not the best people person and it can be awkward. Also my organisation is totally insane and genuinely believes in greater productivity during pandemics


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2020)

One of my biggest clients called. He has paid me for work done and offered me some shares if I carry on working unpaid  He also said he does not expect me to do much, just to keep things ticking over. 

Pretty decent.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 30, 2020)

Badgers said:


> One of my biggest clients called. He has paid me for work done and offered me some shares if I carry on working unpaid  He also said he does not expect me to do much, just to keep things ticking over.
> 
> Pretty decent.



Not sure how much there shares are worth now and in the future and thats if they survive


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Not sure how much there shares are worth now and in the future and thats if they survive


I know


----------



## starfish (Mar 30, 2020)

S☼I said:


> I have that in red! starfish


Is it comfy? They certainly look comfy.


----------



## moose (Mar 30, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Can you blur your background like you can do in Teams? Or put a custom background?
> 
> Otherwise just tape up the camera and tell them to fuck off.


i don't have the hair for green screen backgrounds  It only works with people with smooth, round heads. I did one meeting without the camera on today, so i could neck a few Ritz crackers for my lunch. Got moaned at.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 30, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> Is it linked to your Outlook calendar?
> Put a fake meeting in your calendar and it'll show you as 'Busy: in a meeting'


I think you have to invite someone else to make it do that, so get a colleague in on the act.  

Or move the mouse a bit every couple of minutes to trick the system.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 30, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I think you have to invite someone else to make it do that, so get a colleague in on the act.
> 
> Or move the mouse a bit every couple of minutes to trick the system.


In Skype for business, go to settings.  There is a setting that allows you to change the time it takes fro the green tick to turn orange.  I increased mine from the default 5 mins, to 60.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 30, 2020)

moose said:


> Also had complaints about my washing hanging up, and my husband bobbing about the background.


People wandering into shot, and untidy backgrounds are just treated as a laugh with our skype calls. One colleague has a six year old who likes to say hello and show us her latest drawing.
But if your lot are miserable, just mess around with the camera angle, and sit close to it so you fill the screen.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 30, 2020)

moose said:


> i don't have the hair for green screen backgrounds  It only works with people with smooth, round heads. I did one meeting without the camera on today, so i could neck a few Ritz crackers for my lunch. Got moaned at.



That’s what the mute button is for. 😉


----------



## kabbes (Mar 30, 2020)

My laptop camera genuinely doesn’t work


----------



## stavros (Mar 30, 2020)

kabbes said:


> My laptop camera genuinely doesn’t work



I can't get mine to work either, which is just as well, as I'm beginning to resemble Swampy with my unkempt facial "hair".


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 30, 2020)

I can't carry on sitting on the crap ikea stool in our bedroom, it's ruining my back  Need to exhume an actual chair from the garage, even though it will take up loads of space (on my husband's side of the bed though  ).

On the upside, I realised this evening that WFH all the time means I can eat the most garlicky, oniony, fart-inducing food I like and not have to worry about the next day's meeting.


----------



## stavros (Mar 30, 2020)

After I'd played a couple of albums, I stuck on some YTube dance music. I'm glad no one was walking past my front window as I was bouncing up and down in my chair, in what some might interpret as "dance".


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 30, 2020)

I thought I might be out of a job, but I've been buried.  I have people playing games to get a quick turn-around time, which annoys me.  

I'm missing out on the workplace news.  I didn't know until today that they'd briefly shut down the bindery over fears of Covid-19.  Someone got really sick last week and ended up being tested, so the whole plant shut down.  Turned out it was something else so they opened up again.  Near as I can tell, its just a small bindery crew in the office.  Anyone else who can be working remotely, is working remotely.  The boss wanted to spread out the workforce so that even if we weren't able to do anything else, some customer outreach would still be happening.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm really struggling  why does all the stressful stuff need doing right now in the middle of a pandemic, I can barely even get up and walk away from it when I need space


----------



## Numbers (Mar 31, 2020)

Had y/day off, Mrs Numbers was busy all day in multiple Teams meetings.

Gonna see if I can do a bit more than fuck all today.


----------



## moose (Mar 31, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> People wandering into shot, and untidy backgrounds are just treated as a laugh with our skype calls. One colleague has a six year old who likes to say hello and show us her latest drawing.
> But if your lot are miserable, just mess around with the camera angle, and sit close to it so you fill the screen.


Maybe I'll sit so close they can see my pores.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 31, 2020)

Worked at the kitchen table yesterday and now my hips hurt from the chair. In the office 10-3 today so I’ll take a swivelly chair home 👍🏼


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 31, 2020)

'Twould appear that you can now be "furloughed" in blocks of 3 weeks but no less

I shall be working a month and then being put into furlough for a month, alternating with a colleague on the other "shift"

So, back nearly working on my own (one other chap working in another department) but not working from home . . . he has his "reasons" - which I may try to find out

And the "junior" has been put on permanent furlough - which makes sense

I know what's going to happen though . . . I'm going to work "my month" and then my colleague, who's not got the best attendance record, is going to not show up so I'll end up coming in for some of his time as well


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 31, 2020)

I miss being in the office  and I miss my chair!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 31, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> I miss being in the office  and I miss my chair!


Can you nip in to the office and take yours away? My place is flinging chairs and monitors at us!


----------



## baldrick (Mar 31, 2020)

I haven't yet had to experience the torture of video calls with colleagues. my husband does though and he never has the video on - he got moaned at but he told them if he did it would kick me off the internet. I've set myself up a desk in the front room facing the window. I can see what's going on in the street, which isn't a whole lot tbh. Being nosy during a pandemic isn't that satisfying.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 31, 2020)

No, the whole building is mothballed  It would never fit in the bedroom anyway.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 31, 2020)

Grr, we are all being asked to go in once a week for a meeting "in person", which could easily be conducted by video... my boss is abit of a dinosaur when it comes to video conferencing.  As well in that we get emails asking for 'volunteers' to come in, which is then followed by a separate email telling us what the 'expectation' is in terms of how many days we'll  "volunteer"...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 31, 2020)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> My working from home on full pay story:
> 
> I've done maybe two hours work the past week. Most of my job is face-to-face, and the balance is admin and IT stuff that really only needs done when the Centre is actually open. When I first had the inkling that this thing might escalate and lead to us closing the doors, I started giving out my personal mobile number  (no work mobiles here) to most of my regulars, but I've only had a couple of calls and those were for easy things to sort out. Updated the website and FB page, but that's trivial.
> 
> Full pay for two hours actual work sounds good in theory, but I'm not enjoying the reality. And this is only the first week.



Some cunt One of my clients called me just after 7 this morning, the fucking arsehole I dealt with his query in a timely and professional manner.

So that's a good 15 minutes of work done this week already. I'm going back to bed.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 31, 2020)

Numbers said:


> ..
> Gonna see if I can do a bit more than fuck all today.


Yup Monday was not productive for me WFH, I am going to try to make Tuesday count!


----------



## cybershot (Mar 31, 2020)

Got no motivation this morning. Had a terrible nights sleep thanks to the twat neighbour 2 doors down getting kicked out by his mrs again yelling his head off for about 2 hours, for the second night running, tempted to call the plod out if it happens again tonight, I need my sleep.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 31, 2020)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Some cunt One of my clients called me just after 7 this morning, the fucking arsehole I dealt with his query in a timely and professional manner.
> 
> So that's a good 15 minutes of work done this week already. I'm going back to bed.



I somehow managed to sign up for a webinar tomorrow that starts at 8am


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 31, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> I somehow managed to sign up for a webinar tomorrow that starts at 8am



Schoolboy error. I once signed up for a two-day training course, months in advance, on the topic "An introduction to accounting for non-profits" or something like that. 

I basically forgot about it until I got sent the registration and welcome pack. Guess which two days of the week the course was on?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2020)

Might get up soon


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh no, my skype appears to be borked. My status is ‘busy’ but i can’t switch it back to ‘available’. I suppose I should call somebody. <yawn> might have a nap first


----------



## Supine (Mar 31, 2020)

Have gone onto half days supporting a pharma client. Keeping away from site to protect the shop floor staff. 

I need a proper office chair. My back is killing me and this is only the second day of wfh.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 31, 2020)

Sympathy like there, Supine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2020)

Supine said:


> Have gone onto half days supporting a pharma client. Keeping away from site to protect the shop floor staff.
> 
> I need a proper office chair. My back is killing me and this is only the second day of wfh.


Me too. I do have a desk at least but it’s too low using two computers is hurting my neck too


----------



## existentialist (Mar 31, 2020)

Hollis said:


> Grr, we are all being asked to go in once a week for a meeting "in person", which could easily be conducted by video... my boss is abit of a dinosaur when it comes to video conferencing.  As well in that we get emails asking for 'volunteers' to come in, which is then followed by a separate email telling us what the 'expectation' is in terms of how many days we'll  "volunteer"...


I think a lot of people are going to be squinting pretty hard at their employment options, once this is all over...


----------



## existentialist (Mar 31, 2020)

I bought a wedge cushion from eBay just now. Although I have an office chair, and it's pretty good, I'm just feeling that the seat is a little too "flat" and needs some tilt...


----------



## hash tag (Mar 31, 2020)

Just noticed this on Mrs T's mood board. If only


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Might get up soon


Still a work in progress


----------



## weltweit (Mar 31, 2020)

Had a good morning, getting set up for the afternoon shift now.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 31, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Had a good morning, getting set up for the afternoon shift now.


Had a rubbish morning.  I think I'd better turn off and stick to the work laptop.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 31, 2020)

Supine said:


> I need a proper office chair. My back is killing me and this is only the second day of wfh.


Buy a gamer chair. They're about half the price of an ergonomic office chair, but have all the same features and bells and whistles that the fancy black office ones do, plus a nice headrest. You just have to put up with looking like you're sitting in a child's car-seat.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 31, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Buy a gamer chair. They're about half the price of an ergonomic office chair, but have all the same features and bells and whistles that the fancy black office ones do, plus a nice headrest. You just have to put up with looking like you're sitting in a child's car-seat.



There's an element of you get what you pay for though.

Office chairs from a proper business supplier by default tend to assume that Ben Nevis is going to be sitting on it, so the load-bearing piston thingy tends to last a lot longer, things that are plastic in cheaper chairs are metal, the material and stitching is higher quality etc It's the rich man/poor man shoes thing, but in chair form.

Having said that, I'm currently sitting on a gamer chair I got from B&M. It's perfectly comfortable and was really cheap. But I know there's a day coming, perhaps not too far away, where I notice that I am slowly sinking to the ground.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 31, 2020)

I've got a work laptop but the sleep /display lock settings are hidden so I can't change it. Trying to figure out how to trick it so it stays on (I get about 3 minutes inactivity before it locks). I'm thinking something resting on a key, maybe back space or an arrow key. Not enter or space bar or anything like that...


----------



## Voley (Mar 31, 2020)

Work's dried up for me now. Answered one email this morning, had a game of Balderdash with my boss.

I'm waiting to hear if I can help out ringing around some of our vulnerable people.

In the meantime I am in the garden working on a tan.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 31, 2020)

smmudge said:


> I've got a work laptop but the sleep /display lock settings are hidden so I can't change it. Trying to figure out how to trick it so it stays on (I get about 3 minutes inactivity before it locks). I'm thinking something resting on a key, maybe back space or an arrow key. Not enter or space bar or anything like that...




It will be the group polices your work have applied to the machine.

Instead just run this, it goes in the system tray and presses the none existant F15 key every so often to keep your desktop alive. Also useful for those using Skype/Teams who don't want their status to change to 'away! 





__





						Caffeine
					





					www.zhornsoftware.co.uk


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2020)

skype broke, 7000 people logged into the VPN at once when there's usually just a couple of hundred, very little work done


----------



## Voley (Mar 31, 2020)

cybershot said:


> It will be the group polices your work have applied to the machine.
> 
> Instead just run this, it goes in the system tray and presses the none existant F15 key every so often to keep your desktop alive. Also useful for those using Skype/Teams who don't want their status to change to 'away!
> 
> ...


That looks useful thanks. Doubt it'll get past our security firewall but I'll give it a whirl, ta.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 31, 2020)

cybershot said:


> It will be the group polices your work have applied to the machine.
> 
> Instead just run this, it goes in the system tray and presses the none existant F15 key every so often to keep your desktop alive. Also useful for those using Skype/Teams who don't want their status to change to 'away!
> 
> ...


If display settings are greyed out I’d be very surprised anything can be installed without elevated rights.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 31, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Yup Monday was not productive for me WFH, I am going to try to make Tuesday count!


No real change for me, I was connected (still am, upstairs) for longer but not a lot done today either.  Everything I was working on is on hold/part of a change freeze so not a lot I can do anyway.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2020)

Busy couple of days for me as we've got loads of work given what is going on.  But a shorter day today as I clocked 12 hours yesterday.



5t3IIa said:


> Can you nip in to the office and take yours away? My place is flinging chairs and monitors at us!


Best avoid the office if they're chucking office equipment at you.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 31, 2020)

Better day today. Plenty of companies still working full tilt and their customers still expecting deliveries.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 31, 2020)

I have just completed my "Display Screen Equipment" training lying on my sofa with my laptop on my belly.

Is your chair height adjustable...Yes
Is the top of your screen level with your eyes...Yes
etc   

I did answer "Are you comfortable?" truthfully though


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 31, 2020)

starfish said:


> Is it comfy? They certainly look comfy.


It's alright. Stops me falling on the floor when I nod off playing videogames. Can get a numb arse after a few hours though.


----------



## Voley (Mar 31, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> On the upside, I realised this evening that WFH all the time means I can eat the most garlicky, oniony, fart-inducing food I like and not have to worry about the next day's meeting.


I have never given a solitary fuck about this in my entire life.But then I haven't had much of a career. And I'm single.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 31, 2020)

Working from home suits me.  Minimal contact with staff. Everything done through email, and so more considered.  Get far more done.  How do I turn this into a permanent thing?


----------



## cybershot (Mar 31, 2020)

Voley said:


> That looks useful thanks. Doubt it'll get past our security firewall but I'll give it a whirl, ta.



It doesn’t need to be installed. Just download it to your download folder and double click the exe and it goes straight into your system tray. Details are all on the link


----------



## stavros (Mar 31, 2020)

On both Skype and Zoom my work laptop camera makes it look like I'm trapped in Roswell in the 1940s.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 31, 2020)

stavros said:


> On both Skype and Zoom my work laptop camera makes it look like I'm trapped in Roswell in the 1940s.



surface pro4?


----------



## stavros (Mar 31, 2020)

cybershot said:


> surface pro4?



Eh?


----------



## circleline (Mar 31, 2020)

It's only fucking Tuesday.  Used to really enjoy working from home...  But am finding it bloody exhausting sitting in one place without respite (except fags out the back door that make me feel soothed, yet guilty and anxious).

Had a headache and a sore-throat these past few days.  Managed a bit of panicky angst about it until I realised I'm smoking far too much and sitting right on top of the radiator all day.

Frankly, always been low on self-discipline and need some sort of frame-work to thrash about in, feeling sorry and guilty or something to reign myself in a bit I think...

First-world working from home problems FWWFHP..


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 1, 2020)

circleline said:


> Had a headache and a sore-throat these past few days.  Managed a bit of panicky angst about it until I realised I'm smoking far too much and sitting right on top of the radiator all day.



Same.

Also, a big welcome to hay fever season! Thanks for coming hay fever, you are going to be really helpful right now.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 1, 2020)

This will be day 5 WFH for me. 
I expect to be able to do a fuckton of work today which will make me feel good! 
Starting with a headache though and I never get headaches!! :-/


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 1, 2020)

I was late for work today.

Only a few minutes, but then my desk (kitchen table) is only a few seconds from my bed.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 1, 2020)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I was late for work today.
> 
> Only a few minutes, but then my desk (kitchen table) is only a few seconds from my bed.


Me too.  Usually log on at 6 ( I had limited connection hours which have been lifted) but decided to start at 9 this morning.  Got to work at 9:06.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 1, 2020)

Much bette today, amazing what a good nights sleep and having a 30 minute walk before working can do to get you focused.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 1, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Much bette today, amazing what a good nights sleep and having a 30 minute walk before working can do to get you focused.


And to get you warm also. I find sitting at my lappy for hours makes me feel the cold!


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 1, 2020)

circleline said:


> Frankly, always been low on self-discipline


Me too.  I find staying off my home computer helps get work done.  Stayed off till lunchtime today!  Result!


----------



## cybershot (Apr 1, 2020)

weltweit said:


> And to get you warm also. I find sitting at my lappy for hours makes me feel the cold!



Yeah, I'm trying not to have the central heating on any more than normal. My hands are starting to get a little cold. Only an hour to go before I can turn the heating on!


----------



## Riff (Apr 1, 2020)

Monday went OK.  Yesterday was a total disaster (works computer totally unable to connect to wifi, but all other devices connected).  Tried all ways to get online advice and eventually resorted to ringing the service provider who'd never even heard of a surface pro!  Interweb then went down for about yesterday evening/overnight.

Pulled all the wires out the back this morning and then plugged them back in. All is working fine now, but Mr Riff has been ordering parcels as he knows I'm in all day. Mind you, I also ordered a case of cider which turned up today. Might have a dabble once I knock off, go for my state-approved walk and reward myself with a tipple on my return.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 1, 2020)

Just ate 600 biscuits 🥉


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Yeah, I'm trying not to have the central heating on any more than normal. My hands are starting to get a little cold. Only an hour to go before I can turn the heating on!


I'm wearing 4 layers plus using the microwaveable panda and the microwaveable slippers I found in a charity shop. Ohhh bliss 

I'm on my exy bike before I start so always start out warm anyway, then go for an hour's walk after lunch, so get warm again then.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 1, 2020)

At least it looks like it's warming up again next week. Didn't put my camera on in a meeting just because I've got a fluffy hat on to keep my ears & head warm (downside to being bald)


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2020)

Playing Assassin's Creed now. given up


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 1, 2020)

Why restrict myself to three meals a day? The fridge and the toaster are minutes away


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2020)

Kept up the pretence till lunchtime today. Filed some stuff, replied to a couple of emails, the sort of stuff that I normally do before my first brew in the office. Went for a decent walk at lunchtime expecting to come back to a few emails ... nothing.

Got a meeting planned next week to discuss the way forward. Think they might get me to audit something. Failing that, they might just forget about me for a couple of months.

Haven't heard back about ringing some of our vulnerable residents. This would actually be a good use of my time.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 1, 2020)

weltweit said:


> This will be day 5 WFH for me.


I'm not entirely sure but I'm somewhere between 4,000 and 5,000 days working from home now. 

I think by now, I've got used to it but I must admit with all the chaos going on outside my four walls I'm getting a little more distracted and less disciplined than I ought to be. I can imagine for those who aren't used to it, it must be more difficult to focus on work.

One thing I learnt very quickly was to dispense with any idea of not having the heating on in the winter during the day. It's not worth worrying about. I don't have any transport costs to pay so the extra few quid on heating in nothing in comparison.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 1, 2020)

Leafster said:


> ..
> One thing I learnt very quickly was to dispense with any idea of not having the heating on in the winter during the day. It's not worth worrying about. I don't have any transport costs to pay so the extra few quid on heating in nothing in comparison.


Yes it is a good point, I am saving a lot over my normal daily work expenses. 
Perhaps I will turn the heating on as well.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 1, 2020)

After having had a fairly easy couple of weeks of this I've found out today I'm going to be spending most of Friday in back to back Zoom/Skype sessions as a test for how we may run remote conferences in the future. Ah well, one way to pass the time I guess.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 1, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I'm not entirely sure but I'm somewhere between 4,000 and 5,000 days working from home now.
> 
> I think by now, I've got used to it but I must admit with all the chaos going on outside my four walls I'm getting a little more distracted and less disciplined than I ought to be. I can imagine for those who aren't used to it, it must be more difficult to focus on work.
> 
> One thing I learnt very quickly was to dispense with any idea of not having the heating on in the winter during the day. It's not worth worrying about. I don't have any transport costs to pay so the extra few quid on heating in nothing in comparison.



Yes. I'd noticed that WFH my boss was a real cheapskate. It was freezing today and the heating still didn't go on till 4.30


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 1, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I'm not entirely sure but I'm somewhere between 4,000 and 5,000 days working from home now.
> 
> I think by now, I've got used to it but I must admit with all the chaos going on outside my four walls I'm getting a little more distracted and less disciplined than I ought to be. I can imagine for those who aren't used to it, it must be more difficult to focus on work.
> 
> One thing I learnt very quickly was to dispense with any idea of not having the heating on in the winter during the day. It's not worth worrying about. I don't have any transport costs to pay so the extra few quid on heating in nothing in comparison.


Same here although perhaps not 4k days yet.  The increase in heating costs is easily offset by travel savings so I won't sit here in the cold.  The heating isn't on any more but I put a fan heater on if my hands get cold.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh boy!    My work is too busy.   To much data checking on a small laptop screen.   Just too many poorly thought out actions.   And badly organised spreedsheets.    Too many student questions.    Rah!


----------



## Leafster (Apr 1, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Same here although perhaps not 4k days yet.  The increase in heating costs is easily offset by travel savings so I won't sit here in the cold.  The heating isn't on any more but I put a fan heater on if my hands get cold.


My heating's on intermittently at the moment depending on the weather. It's been nice today so it's been off a lot of the time. I'm lucky I can control it* from my PC so it's not a faff. 

* The heating that is, not the weather!


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2020)

sojourner said:


> microwaveable slippers


This marvellous invention has passed me by until now. I shall have to invest.


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Oh boy!    My work is too busy.   To much data checking on a small laptop screen.   Just too many poorly thought out actions.   And badly organised spreedsheets.    Too many student questions.    Rah!


I'm struggling a bit with a little laptop screen too. In the office I've got two, one of which is fucking massive. Dragging and dropping contract documents on this piddly little thing is doing my nut!


----------



## A380 (Apr 2, 2020)

I’m getting a bit sick of 13/14 hour days now. Seeing less of the family than in non lock down days... At least I have a big monitor and proper keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Sunset Tree (Apr 2, 2020)

2-3 hours max of actual work any given day.  All I've wanted for months is the time and space to get on with work (data analysis) but thrown into that situation I am just plodding very slowly.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 2, 2020)

I've been madly busy this week, which is lovely but also make me feel a bit guilty as I've spent zero time with my kids (just as if I were actually at the office, I suppose). 

One thing that I think (hope) will ease off a bit is the incessant back to back meetings. Because there's no need to factor in travel time, everyone is just running one meeting into another so you're on constant video call. The human contact is lovely and necessary, but I'd like time to go for a wee and make a brew in between.


----------



## Riff (Apr 2, 2020)

After getting logged onto my surface pro using wifi after a little fiddling about yesterday, it looks like I'm facing another day doing battle again!  <sigh>


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Oh boy!    My work is too busy.   To much data checking on a small laptop screen.   Just too many poorly thought out actions.   And badly organised spreedsheets.    Too many student questions.    Rah!


Buying an external monitor was the best thing I did when I started working at home a lot - the laptop screen is just far too small for my shitty middle-aged eyesight.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 2, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Buying an external monitor was the best thing I did when I started working at home a lot - the laptop screen is just far too small for my shitty middle-aged eyesight.


How cheap can I get one?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> How cheap can I get one?


I think mine cost about 90 quid, but I'm sure they could be bought for less.  Mine is a 24" Dell monitor, and I hook it up to the laptop with a HDMI cable (although the normal VGA cable would work too, but worth checking what connectors the monitor and laptop have to ensure it's compatible).


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 2, 2020)

smmudge said:


> I've got a work laptop but the sleep /display lock settings are hidden so I can't change it. Trying to figure out how to trick it so it stays on (I get about 3 minutes inactivity before it locks). I'm thinking something resting on a key, maybe back space or an arrow key. Not enter or space bar or anything like that...


Could you open a tab and play live streaming iPlayer, then turn the sound off and work in a new tab?


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm using an old TV as a second screen, connected via an HDMI cable.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 2, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Could you open a tab and play live streaming iPlayer, then turn the sound off and work in a new tab?



Hmm that does sound like a good idea but I don't want IT to tell me off for using too much data through the vpn!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2020)

Now I have really hit a wall in terms of work. 
Had one incoming work related email all week. 

Have done some project planning for 2021/2022 and connected with a load of people on LinkedIn. A few people have vaguely discussed 'future business' but people seem to be understandably winding down, especially in the events industry  

Anyone need any thankless work doing?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 2, 2020)

smmudge said:


> Hmm that does sound like a good idea but I don't want IT to tell me off for using too much data through the vpn!


Spotify? Streaming music is way less bandwidth than video.


----------



## Supine (Apr 2, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Playing Assassin's Creed now. given up



Me too


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Anyone need any thankless work doing?


You could help me find out how to make speeded up films if you like. I'll probably thank you for it though so not sure if it's applicable?

Seriously though - does anyone know how you make videos that play at 20x speed or whatever please? I'm currently trying to get my class (Primary, Year 6) to get involved with an art project but as I can't show them irl, I thought it might be cool to film the whole process rather than just send photos of each stage.

Any video app tech type urbs I should tag?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> You could help me find out how to make speeded up films if you like. I'll probably thank you for it though so not sure if it's applicable?
> 
> Seriously though - does anyone know how you make videos that play at 20x speed or whatever please? I'm currently trying to get my class (Primary, Year 6) to get involved with an art project but as I can't show them irl, I thought it might be cool to film the whole process rather than just send photos of each stage.
> 
> Any video app tech type urbs I should tag?


That is above my pay grade  but there must be some Urbs who are good with video stuffs?


----------



## pesh (Apr 2, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> You could help me find out how to make speeded up films if you like. I'll probably thank you for it though so not sure if it's applicable?
> 
> Seriously though - does anyone know how you make videos that play at 20x speed or whatever please? I'm currently trying to get my class (Primary, Year 6) to get involved with an art project but as I can't show them irl, I thought it might be cool to film the whole process rather than just send photos of each stage.
> 
> Any video app tech type urbs I should tag?


normal way would be doing it with video editing software, but if you have a smartphone you might well have a timelapse setting built into your camera software, if not you'll be able to download an app, might well be the easiest way


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 2, 2020)

pesh said:


> normal way would be doing it with video editing software, but if you have a smartphone you might well have a timelapse setting built into your camera software, if not you'll be able to download an app, might well be the easiest way


Thanks  

Aha - is timelapse what I'm looking for then? Searching for apps but dunno what terms I should be using...


----------



## pesh (Apr 2, 2020)

yeah, that would do it, if you get one that lets you set the values shooting 1 frame every second would speed it up 25 times


----------



## Hollis (Apr 2, 2020)

My neighbour appears to be signing off their day of home working by listening to 10 minutes of 'hair metal' at around 5pm each day.  I really hope it doesn't extend much longer than this.


----------



## stavros (Apr 2, 2020)

Emotional support:


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 2, 2020)

You can almost see it thinking "Soon your puny kind will be gone hooman and this world will be ours"


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 2, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Spotify? Streaming music is way less bandwidth than video.


I’m not sure audio-only programmes keep the screen awake.


----------



## stavros (Apr 2, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> You can almost see it thinking "Soon your puny kind will be gone hooman and this world will be ours"



Eh? Our feline superiors have ruled civilisation since ancient Egypt.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 3, 2020)

I am trying to work but...


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 3, 2020)

Numbers said:


> I am trying to work but...
> 
> View attachment 204631
> 
> View attachment 204633


Hey is that human in the second photo bothering you while you're trying to work?


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 3, 2020)

Half of my clients won't answer my phone calls. It's probably because I'm using my landline and hiding the number, but they won't answer calls from hidden numbers. I'm in a mobile deadspot.
Some of them don't use email.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 3, 2020)

Martin Lewis: Working from home due to coronavirus, even for a day? Claim TWO years' worth of tax relief
					

If your employer requires you to work from home, you've always been able to claim for increased costs, eg, heat or electricity, for the specific time at home. Yet during the 2020 lockdown, HM Revenue & Customs (HMRC) launched a 'microservice' which, even if you only needed to work from home for...




					blog.moneysavingexpert.com


----------



## existentialist (Apr 3, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Half of my clients won't answer my phone calls. It's probably because I'm using my landline and hiding the number, but they won't answer calls from hidden numbers. I'm in a mobile deadspot.
> Some of them don't use email.


One option here might be a throwaway VoIP phone number, from Flextel or sipgate.co.uk - get the number, get a softphone on your PC, point one to t'other, and you're done. Outgoing call charges are reasonably competitive, and presumably invoicable to work - so you have a dedicated number which is easier for billing and call filtering. And they're normally quite cute on voicemail, etc - I use mine mainly because it emails voicemail to me.

(I don't use a softphone - I've got a Small White Box called a Gigaset N510, cost about £45, that deals with the messy VoIP bit, and just talks DECT to a couple of cordlesses)


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 3, 2020)

existentialist said:


> One option here might be a throwaway VoIP phone number, from Flextel or sipgate.co.uk - get the number, get a softphone on your PC, point one to t'other, and you're done. Outgoing call charges are reasonably competitive, and presumably invoicable to work - so you have a dedicated number which is easier for billing and call filtering. And they're normally quite cute on voicemail, etc - I use mine mainly because it emails voicemail to me.
> 
> (I don't use a softphone - I've got a Small White Box called a Gigaset N510, cost about £45, that deals with the messy VoIP bit, and just talks DECT to a couple of cordlesses)



I doubt my employer is going to want to incur any more costs. Things were tight even before all this


----------



## existentialist (Apr 3, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> I doubt my employer is going to want to incur any more costs. Things were tight even before all this


Are they going to reimburse you for your own phone costs, though?


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 3, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Are they going to reimburse you for your own phone costs, though?


In theory. They owed me about a grand of expenses before


----------



## cybershot (Apr 3, 2020)

Had to buy a new chair, about as exciting as today has got.


----------



## Looby (Apr 3, 2020)

I just came very close to crying on the phone to IT because a seemingly simple conference call issue has resulted in my phone being reset and losing all my contacts and data which I can’t set up again because I’m confused and have a fucking deadline. 

Anyway, IT called me and I sort of blurted all that out and Mr Looby is looking at me like ‘what the fuck, she’s going to sob any minute’. 😄
Stopped myself though. 👍


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 3, 2020)

they updated my laptop from DAC to a VPN last night around 4 pm
It failed and wouldn't connect to the internet after that
arranged to take it in to get fixed @ 10 am today
Still no laptop
'Yeah - reimaging it should only take an hour or so'
quite frustrating


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2020)

Working on a Covid emergency hotline, mainly just taking self-isolated people's details to pass to volunteer teams who distribute food and meds, but customers ask other things, most of which I do not know the answer to nor do I know who to signpost them to. We've had one suicidal caller this afternoon, who luckily got chatted to until a relative turned up. Expect there will be a lot more. Taking a lot of breaks.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 3, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Working on a Covid emergency hotline, mainly just taking self-isolated people's details to pass to volunteer teams who distribute food and meds, but customers ask other things, most of which I do not know the answer to nor do I know who to signpost them to. We've had one suicidal caller this afternoon, who luckily got chatted to until a relative turned up. Expect there will be a lot more. Taking a lot of breaks.



Good on yer


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 3, 2020)

Work are  arranging a zoom quiz this evening. Why the fuck would I want to be speaking to people from work on a Friday evening?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2020)

someone rang the emergency hotline cos they'd run out of bottle water ffs


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 3, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> someone rang the emergency hotline cos they'd run out of bottle water ffs



"Do you have taps in your house?!

"Yer.....but"

Click Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## circleline (Apr 3, 2020)

Was convinced, nay adamant, that it was Wednesday yesterday.  Took a strong colleague to argue otherwise.  Quite frankly, was the best bit of news I'd had all fucking week..


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 3, 2020)

I've done NOTHING all week


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 5, 2020)

There is a corona based issue developing at work. 

It's easier to do our jobs from the offices but they can be done from home. I'd taken time off sick on the lead up to the lockdown, so I'd just assumed that over that two weeks people had been in work less and less anyway. 

I'm not sure what's happened but it looks like everyone assumed we weren't allowed in after one of Boris' announcements, but have now been told the building is still open, and they're trying between themselves to find loopholes about how people can go in and stay safe (which we just can't right now). It's a competitive industry so I guess people want to gain that edge but it's easy not to get drawn into it because I don't think coming down with this thing is going to help my career. 

My only frustration really apart from them putting everyone else at risk, is that if they're in, clients are going to expect me to be in. 

Also someone who reports to me on a project is getting a bit cocky. He tried messaging me late last night! Nothing he is involved with is that important.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 5, 2020)

I finally broke.  I went to the store and bought an office chair.  The first place I went to was only doing curbside delivery.   The second place was happy to set me up with a new office chair, but definitely social distanced.  So I have a new office chair... just need to figure out how to put the fucker together now.

I also checked in briefly at my workplace.  Half of the employees show up every day to bind books.  I've never seen the division between sides of the building so starkly before.  All of the customer service and technical support (I am technical staff) and management staff are working from home (south side of the building). and in safety.  Our side of the building is empty.  The other side is pretty much standard production.  We've actually gotten some extra business because our major competitor is locked down and those of us in Nebraska are still working producing books.  I hope that keeping half the workers home will protect the other half that has to go into work every day.


----------



## petee (Apr 5, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I finally broke.  I went to the store and bought an office chair.  The first place I went to was only doing curbside delivery.   The second place was happy to set me up with a new office chair, but definitely social distanced.  So I have a new office chair... just need to figure out how to put the fucker together now.



you'll be glad - the right chair makes all the difference.

i also go into my workplace 1, 2 times a week, i try to stay out because after you leave, the crew disinfects where you've been and i don't like the feeling of making work for others.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 6, 2020)

The headset to enable me to work from home is kaput - they want me to go all the way across the city to collect a new one. I am a key worker but I've been advised to stay at home as I live with a vulnerable person. Dunno whether I should go or not


----------



## weltweit (Apr 6, 2020)

I've been a bit distracted from work so far this morning. 

I have a hard kitchen chair, you lot wanting soft office chairs obviously don't have adequate buttocks!!


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 6, 2020)

Oh dear you have failed your work station assessment.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 6, 2020)

Just had the dreaded "broadband down" for half an hour .. hope the last email was delivered properly ..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 6, 2020)

Can't they post a replacement Orang Utan?  It's daft to expect you to travel across town just for that.


----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm not sure what I did today. I filled it with work, but doing what I really don't recall.

I do remember the cat sleeping next to me all morning, pausing only for occasional stretches and yawns.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm hitting a dip today. My motivation and thinking processes have slowed down, and I am struggling to concentrate - I keep wanting to get up and go and touch people, or something. I've spent all day getting up, sitting down, making tea, but nothing for >10mins or so. I hope this is a passing phase.

I'm seriously contemplating getting into bed and going to sleep!


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 6, 2020)

Bit of a lull at the moment - stupidly busy for most of last week, but today was quiet.  I tried to liven up the team skype call by getting Big Cat to say hello, but that was pretty much the highlight of the day.  

Oh, and I learnt a new american buzzword, when one american on a conference call asked her assistant "so, B, you have your marching orders - you OK with that?"  

I don't _think_ she actually sacking her.  "Marching orders" = "action points"?

I think .


----------



## hash tag (Apr 7, 2020)

At home, I have been given very limited access to work stuff, basically emails only. I have been trying to create new clint documents to help
work but have been unable to save them safely anywhere on a work drive as I don't have access to, I musn't save them locally. I have spent 2
days trying to stumble around this. Mrs T picks up a work PC tomorrow with full access to work drives. Hopefully, I will be able to move on;
it's been giving me a headache!
Edited - forgot to mention, they introduced new software a few weeks back, no training) which no one can get their head round.
Am expecting on line training in a day or two.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 7, 2020)

Nothing constructive to add other than I'm going fucking mental WFH.

Small bungalow. No office. Life=Work & Home=Work now. Which is shit.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 7, 2020)

Mrs mx is finally wfh now.  She works for an essential service, but does admin. She's been going to work until now.  Her company just weren't geared up for this, and despite the fact that they've had a couple of weeks to get their act together, they haven't.   She is spending hours fighting with the computer and on the phone to IT support. Today, no emails and the payroll system is down.  Hopeless. It's the same for everyone she works with.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 7, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Nothing constructive to add other than I'm going fucking mental WFH.
> 
> Small bungalow. No office. Life=Work & Home=Work now. Which is shit.


Things like this reinforce my sense of gratitude that I am at least self-isolating by myself, not cooped up with others.

So, when I speak to people, I'm always mildly surprised when they're all a bit "How are you coping? You've had nearly 3 weeks *on your own*???".

I must admit, the isolation is beginning to get to me a bit more, now, but I only have to speculate for a few moments on what this would have been like before I was separated, and it suddenly seems a lot nicer again


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2020)

not busy at all - there really is not enough work to do - answering about 10 calls a day - 11 more weeks of this - gonna go crazy


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2020)

Back 'at work' after self isolating since Weds , I had a fever and was very tired , but no cough , feeling tip top now though   .

Part of my job is to verify rents for Universal Credit claims,  we access a secure portal on the UC website. Normally, across the council, there may be 50-75 cases at any one time to verify, and that's spread across all the Housing Officers.  Now there are 300+ and more coming in every day. So doing a lot of that today.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 7, 2020)

Various bits to do this week that are keeping me occupied, then have a full week off next week. Mon - Wed were already official closed days for the uni, yesterday we found out that they’ve extended that for Thursday and Friday as well as a thank you to everyone for everything that’s been done so far.

I rather like where I work at the moment.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 7, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> not busy at all - there really is not enough work to do - answering about 10 calls a day - 11 more weeks of this - gonna go crazy



Better too little than too much

Do you want us all to call with stupid questions like what to watch on netflix and whether cats are fluffier than rabbits?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 7, 2020)

petee said:


> you'll be glad - the right chair makes all the difference.
> 
> i also go into my workplace 1, 2 times a week, i try to stay out because after you leave, the crew disinfects where you've been and i don't like the feeling of making work for others.



I went in for five minutes last week to pick something up.  Yesterday I got an email telling me I needed permission from my supervisor to do that.  And, if I do it will be at a prearranged time to be handed off to me outside the building.  I feel a little like Typhoid Mary. 

All for the best I suppose.

<edited to add>
I'm very glad I got an office chair.  Much better.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Better too little than too much
> 
> Do you want us all to call with stupid questions like what to watch on netflix and whether cats are fluffier than rabbits?


God no, it's bad enough listening to stir crazy pensioners listing their ailments.
I'd rather have too much to do than too little. Or just be told to stand down and not work, which is infinitely more preferable


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2020)

I’ve been given the option to go into work now, as hardly anyone is  working in separate offices and booths and using social distancing. Am in week 4 and haven’t been ill yet. Would be sorting out vouchers and parcels, but no contact with customers. Dunno though. Better than wfh I guess


----------



## stavros (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm beginning to resent Microsoft Teams, if only because its camera is much clearer than Skype, and hence my shitty beard is just about visible to other people.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 8, 2020)

Took the laptop out into the garden to work yesterday afternoon. Working from home has some upsides.


----------



## Geri (Apr 8, 2020)

My colleague/admin assistant has is being put on furlough, which means that all the work I delegate for her to do will now come back to me. So she is going to be sitting around doing nothing on full pay, whilst I get more busy. It's crazy.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 8, 2020)

I've been trying to teach from home. It is exhausting. Half the class dont get up til midday. There is one pupil who keeps telling me she cant access google drive. (I emailed her mum and suddenly now she can access google drive) I am awaiting some really shit answers to questions. 
3 pupils and their families have resolutely ignored all efforts at contact.
And I don't have a proper chair. Sitting on an old dining chair on 3 cushions that take 10 minutes to settle into a supportive position. 

And of course there's the one teacher who is putting her very good video conferencing work with her class up on the school twitter feed, making us mere mortals feel absolutely inadequate. 

There is one colleague who put their out of office on their email as the holidays have started. I was replying to emails last night at 10.30pm

Fuck teaching from home.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm glad I've got Easter off. I'm in the same place, in the same chair, but chilling.

Two weeks of WFH was ok but I seemed busier than usual. It was like a lot of different people were trying to be/look busy so were chucking stuff my way. Felt swamped at times tbh, but then I remembered what I usually do when swamped with work and started ignoring a lot of it for another time.


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 9, 2020)

My working hours are currently:
1 hour during daylight
Then midnight to 5am


----------



## weltweit (Apr 9, 2020)

My earlier problem with working from home was that I left my own computer running with BBC News 24 and urban running on it, next to my work laptop on which I was supposed to be working. I was constantly distracted by hourly headlines and tempted to make just another post on urban. 

The last two days I shut my computer down, the days have been far less mentally frying and I actually managed to get quite a lot of work done.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 9, 2020)

When video conferencing are people mindful of what others might see? I have now heard, from two totally separate and unrelated people who have bought screens especially for this purpose


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2020)

hash tag said:


> When video conferencing are people mindful of what others might see? I have now heard, from two totally separate and unrelated people who have bought screens especially for this purpose


the odd person's been caught wanking or working on the toilet


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2020)

i usually communicate with colleagues face to face - now we're communicating in group IMs via Skype and it's maddening - there's no spell check, and people either use textspeak or just write in the way that they speak, which often takes some figuring out. hard to get people to make more effort without sounding like a grouch


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 14, 2020)

weltweit said:


> My earlier problem with working from home was that I left my own computer running with BBC News 24 and urban running on it, next to my work laptop on which I was supposed to be working. I was constantly distracted by hourly headlines and tempted to make just another post on urban.
> 
> The last two days I shut my computer down, the days have been far less mentally frying and I actually managed to get quite a lot of work done.


I've got my old laptop running underneath the desk and connected to the big monitor, the work laptop on top of the desk also connected, and the new laptop to my left with the Guardian live feed on screen so I can dip in and out.  It's important to take regular breaks from work after all.


hash tag said:


> When video conferencing are people mindful of what others might see? I have now heard, from two totally separate and unrelated people who have bought screens especially for this purpose


Just say the camera doesn't work, so it's audio only.  No-one questions that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Just say the camera doesn't work, so it's audio only.  No-one questions that.


even if it doesn't work because of the duct tape on the lens?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 14, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> even if it doesn't work because of the duct tape on the lens?


That definitely qualifies as non-functional.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> even if it doesn't work because of the duct tape on the lens?


or spunk
<gets coat>


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 14, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Just say the camera doesn't work, so it's audio only.  No-one questions that.


We mostly switch off video for meetings anyway, unless you're presenting something - massively reduces the bandwidth you're using which means a less choppy connection for everyone.

Today I have successfully procrastinated enough to put off starting the big project for yet another day. It's due end of June though, so I'm going to have to bite the bullet eventually.


----------



## stavros (Apr 14, 2020)

Don't you hate those who schedule work meetings for late in the afternoon?


----------



## hash tag (Apr 14, 2020)

Like because Mrs t loved the moggie.


----------



## stavros (Apr 14, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Like because Mrs t loved the moggie.



Are you implying that you yourself don't?


----------



## petee (Apr 15, 2020)

petee said:


> teacher here. the students will be out until April 20 maybe. since the students will be out, i'm hoping to tele-teach from the school (we're on break just now anyway), as there will be few people in it. otherwise, from home. i'd really rather not.
> i still don't really know how to use Zoom, which is necessary. this is causing stress.



it caused great stress, especially in the first week, i mean lorazepam-level stress. by now i've become basically competent in it, and in Google Classroom. those are skills to have, but maybe not learning them this way.

we'll be out well past the 20th (next monday!), the head has suggested getting in the mindframe that we won't be back at all until next year in september. no teaching from the school building after all, so i get up, have coffee, walk over to the computer and there i am at work, in jacket and tie and pajama pants. but i'd rather be back in the building. we all would.


----------



## petee (Apr 15, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> .
> I've found it easy, and I am the ultimate trchno idiot.
> What, specifically, seems to be the problem?



oh hai, missed this. i'm getting there!
a big part of the problem was, that when we were introduced to Zoom, we were told that we would have to put into the schedule every one of our classes and meetings individually. the admins instead deputized a few people over spring break to fix all the teachers' schedules into the program. so now, i show up at the assigned time, the students click on my name from a list of hyperlinks they were sent, and i host my class, no invites to send or schedule to make. that helped _alot_.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 15, 2020)

I am in two minds about this WFH malarkey .. 

On the one hand it is convenient, but on the other I am quite isolated from my colleagues.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 15, 2020)

weltweit said:


> ...I am quite isolated from my colleagues.


That's the point


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 15, 2020)

weltweit said:


> On the one hand it is convenient, but on the other I am quite isolated from my colleagues.


That's the key benefit of working from home - not having to see your colleagues.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 15, 2020)

I’m hating it.  A change freeze means there’s not a lot I can do so the days have no structure.  

My wife is proper busy, a bit too much really.  She works from the dinner table and has lots of meetings so I’m in the spare bedroom to give her space etc.  

There’s 8 of us in the immediate team and we have a Skype catch-up daily, which is appreciated.


----------



## Supine (Apr 15, 2020)

Oops. Work email system is down. Not helping us wfh


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 15, 2020)

Wearing a dressing gown over your clothes is fine, but I always take it off for zoom meetings. Got to keep some semblance of professionalism


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2020)

i'm getting dressed as if for work and 'commuting' in (go for a ride before and after work) - i'm just not combing my unruly hair


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm getting dressed as if for work and 'commuting' in (go for a ride before and after work) - i'm just not combing my unruly hair


I’m off all this week but yeah, same. Making sure I’m wearing a fresh shirt each day and do at least 5 miles “commute” riding.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 15, 2020)

Feeling a bit overwhelmed with the amount of work on my slate at the moment. Which is a nice problem to have in the current climate, but still aaargh.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm getting dressed as if for work and 'commuting' in (go for a ride before and after work) - i'm just not combing my unruly hair



I'm not dressing as I would to go into the office, but I'm trying to stick to a 8-5 routine, and to walk the same distance as I would to and from work most mornings.  It's fine when I'm feeling motivated, but today, with a hangover and no urgent deadlines, here I am cooking a meal and posting on urban for the first time in years...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I'm not dressing as I would to go in, but I'm trying to stick to a 8-5 routine, and to walk the same distance as I would to and from work most mornings.  It's fine when I'm feeling motivated, but today, with a hangover and no urgent deadlines, here I am cooking a meal and posting on urban for the first time in years...


I am making some hot nocross buns as there’s nowt to do right now


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I'm not dressing as I would to go into the office, but I'm trying to stick to a 8-5 routine, and to walk the same distance as I would to and from work most mornings.  It's fine when I'm feeling motivated, but today, with a hangover and no urgent deadlines, here I am cooking a meal and posting on urban for the first time in years...


Everyone comes back in the end...

Stick around mate, good to see you here again


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 15, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Everyone comes back in the end...
> 
> Stick around mate, good to see you here again



Cheers mate.   Feels strangely good to be back!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> God no, it's bad enough listening to stir crazy pensioners listing their ailments.
> I'd rather have too much to do than too little. Or just be told to stand down and not work, which is infinitely more preferable



I seem to be trying that theory out at the moment.  I've got so much work to do that I can't get it all done.  I got a week's worth of work in on Monday and again on Tuesday.  I just work my way even and I get another load.  We also seem to be getting new customers, which is a good thing if we can keep them.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 15, 2020)

The office computer is currently located at the admin's home. As a result of a series of unscheduled power cycles, it is now taking 45 minutes to boot into Windows 7. My gut instinct tells me it sounds like a hardware failure rather than "mere" corruption, but one of the team is a Windows tech and will be Teamviewering his way around it this afternoon. The poor admin is close to tears because she thinks she broke it (which, in a way, she may have, but only by accident, and I'm not telling her that anyway - it's getting filed under "shit happens").

If that goes down, it's the nerve centre of our entire operation, so we're working quite hard to resurrect it.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I am making some hot nocross buns as there’s nowt to do right now


They are call "Notcross buns" in these parts


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2020)

I had to go out for work reasons yesterday , had to pick some keys up from a colleague and take them to a new tenant (long complicated story) so I had to drive for work reasons (about 2 and a bit hours worth). It was a joy , hardly any traffic, sun was shining , I wasn't in a hurry.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 15, 2020)

3.45pm - seems a decent time to knock off for the day.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2020)

I might knock it on the head , just been in a conference call with 80 colleagues for an hour . I said nothing


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hollis said:


> 3.45pm - seems a decent time to knock off for the day.


Very civilised knocking off time


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 15, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I might knock it on the head , just been in a conference call with 80 colleagues for an hour . I said nothing



Had one of these last week, two hours and I kept my mike on mute then whole time. Did manage a ten minute chat with the guy in the next office and also go for quite a lengthy shit, so perhaps I missed something, probably not though...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2020)

Boss to team today: "don't worry everyone - everything is changing every day"
THAT'S WHAT WE'RE WORRIED ABOUT!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 15, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Everyone comes back in the end...



You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 15, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Had one of these last week, two hours and I kept my mike on mute then whole time. Did manage a ten minute chat with the guy in the next office and also go for quite a lengthy shit, so perhaps I missed something, probably not though...


If you were dilligent you would have taken the laptop to the bog with you so you didn't miss anything.  Probably best make sure the video feed isn't on though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2020)

our weekly meetings are just like they are in person - absolutely pointless and in reality a gossip and bitch session that I don't contribute to, but have to attend. At least I don't have to pretend to listen as it's audio only


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 15, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> If you were dilligent you would have taken the laptop to the bog with you so you didn't miss anything.  Probably best make sure the video feed isn't on though.



Or the sound, for that matter. 

I've not had someone try and speak to me from the thunderbox, but I was speaking on Zoom with someone earlier today who lives in a bit of a menagerie and whose parents came in carrying chickens, and a colleague's cat decided to jump up and show its arse to the camera during our first virtual department meeting.


----------



## Looby (Apr 15, 2020)

We haven’t had our weekly catch up yet, it’s usually today.
I’m so fucking busy, there’s shitloads going on and I’m exhausted. It’s definitely better to be busy as the day went really quickly but I really need it to settle down or I might crash soon. I just can’t keep up.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 15, 2020)

So, today marks the end of my first half-month of working from home. Had some concerns about distractions and productivity at the beginning, but I think I've gotten into the groove of things by now. One unwelcome thing is the fact that I still get struck with post-lunch fatigue which makes working in the afternoons a bit of a drag. Some occasional connectivity issues with the company database have slowed work down a bit, but otherwise things have gone smoothly on the technical side of things.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Boss to team today: "don't worry everyone - everything is changing every day"
> THAT'S WHAT WE'RE WORRIED ABOUT!


We got a  message from on high too.  
Expectation is we won't be back to previous levels of activity till January 21. 
Bosses taking a 25% pay cut - fair play.
1st year trainees, and other people furloughed on the govt thing.  
Rest of us - keep working hard.  If you want to cut your hours, just ask.  
No pay rises or promotions this year.

No promises that there won't be further changes.  

Worrying, but then we were worried before.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 16, 2020)

"My Wife Hates it When I Work From Home" — Banksy Shares Rats Run Amok in his Bathroom from Quarantine
					

Presumably quarantined like the rest of humanity, Banksy just posted a few images of an artwork executed in his supposed home bathroom. The installation depicts a mischievous pack of his signature rats destroying everything in sight: swinging from towel racks, running on toilet paper, marking the da




					www.thisiscolossal.com


----------



## NoXion (Apr 16, 2020)

Today has been rushing past and I feel like I'm getting hardly any work done. Fuck.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 16, 2020)

Bit of a quiet one at the moment.  Took all morning to do two hours work.  
I've got three projects out there waiting for others to comment/sign off.  Until one of them comes back to me, I'm twiddling my thumbs.
Tuesday I was run off my feet.  Yesterday, I worked till 6.30.

But the rain has stopped and the sun is out!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2020)

A customer called to say they'd been given too much food in the emergency parcel my employer distributes - makes a change from the mouldy out of date shite that the government are distributing to the extremely vulnerable


----------



## cybershot (Apr 16, 2020)

John Lewis have just sent me an email telling me my work from home threads are sorted. They think I'm going to spend £125 on a jumper to sit at home in. Jokers.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 18, 2020)

Stressed 😡
And angry.
I've been teaching my class online since mid March. Sorted out google classroom. Worked away oblivious to what the rest of the school was up to. .over the hols the school set us up with school email accounts linked to outlook365. Great!!
They didnt link the pupils in...Not Great. So basically its an expensive email system between staff.
Now...someone told the vocational subject teachers to send their work via email to the class teachers so that we could email all that work on to the kids.
So in a nutshell I was being asked to send on 66 separate emails on behalf of individual vocational subject teachers...when they all have their own email system and access to the families' emails.
It was decided on without consultation.
So I said no.
And now I'm the bad one
I am pissed off that my Saturday was fucked up by this nonsense.😡


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm not happy with work/life balance atm. Not the content of the work itself but in terms of community and social stuff. Everyone has 0 fucking boundaries right now. I'm STILL not an unpaid therapist idk why people (single men) reckon that's changed now I work from home


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 19, 2020)

I started a new job 2 weeks ago. The managers I've spoken to seem ok and both have said I'm not expected to put in a full shift. For the first week I was using my.own laptop to get emails etc but it won't run Citrix or the hangouts meetings so on Wednesday I collected a work laptop.

Got it working in the afternoon then did a bit Thursday morning before the system crashed and wasn't accessible the rest of the day or the following day. If I'd had stuff to do it might not have been so bad but fuck sitting around pressing refresh every so often. This morning I got a missed call asking me to ring and let them know I'd turned the laptop on so they could do a remote fix....fuck. that....I'll ring in the morning.

I'm currently living with my ex after the death of our eldest son 19 months ago and it's been manageable so far, we've not gotten under each others feet until now because we're used to being out at work. Being tied to the house all day is already driving me mental. Gonna speak to my manager tomorrow and suggest I need somewhere to work from because it's gonna destroy everything if I have to work from home.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 20, 2020)

So we've had over half the staff on our team put on furlough. But the work has only reduced by a third.

Maybe it would be manageable if we were working in ideal circumstances (we're not) and none of the staff left behind go off sick (they have). 

If the directors start moaning at the end of the month that we haven't got our work done, I'm not sure how polite I will be in asking them to rethink who they're furloughing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2020)

Am in a Skype group with colleagues all working from home and some of them ask the team leader if they can take a break and announce when they're going for a shit. WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 20, 2020)

Getting more used to WFH now, a bit isolating as I also live alone. 

It is quite cold in my home office and I feel it sat all day at my computer. Today I wore a polo shirt, a thick fleecy sort of jumper, a thinner large zip up shirt sort of thing and a thick dressing gown, quite snug and luckily as no one has asked me to do any video calls, it doesn't matter what I look like.


----------



## stavros (Apr 20, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Am in a Skype group with colleagues all working from home and some of them ask the team leader if they can take a break and announce when they're going for a shit. WTF is wrong with people?



Diarrhoea?


----------



## hash tag (Apr 23, 2020)

This is what I call working from home (which I am). All our flour has now gone though


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 23, 2020)

One thing my firm has been doing is training courses - which isn't a bad idea given that a lot of people have time on their hands.  My office is the kitchen table.  The kitchen faces south east, and we have french windows.  This morning I set the laptop up so I could watch/listen to the lecture whilst sitting in the sun for an hour with a cup of tea, with birdsong in the background.

If only work were like this all the time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 23, 2020)

we've been told we have to go back to our old shift patterns, despite working from home. Which means a 10 hour day every Monday ffs


----------



## hash tag (Apr 23, 2020)

I've "attended" 2 training courses, to explain new tech. Introduced earlier this year. More training and first aid refresher to come.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 24, 2020)

<wrong thread>


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 24, 2020)

I am teaching from home. Doing the best I can to support my students. Started up a google classroom. Sent different work to those who don't have access to the internet.etc.
Set up outlook teams for colleagues and helped people out with IT issues. School policy is that we have short term plan and send a monthly report. That's the department of ed 
Management decided to "assess" the work I sent out. And gave me feedback in the form of asvice about using a programme I asked us to use 2 years ago. I'm not using it because I am using google classroom
 Having explained this to management, I received another email at 9.45 pm tonight telling me how he understood that I waa using xyz but oh look how great the other program is because his wife uses it! 
At that stage I had had it. I replied that I wanted management to respect my personal time and not contact me out of working hours unless it was an absolute emergency. No response.  I am sure he has forwarded my message to the principal. 
Place is fucking shite. They cant control us now we are workinf from home but they'll do their damndest to make life unconfortable. Small minded ignorant pricks.


----------



## krink (Apr 25, 2020)

Do our employers still have a duty of care and all that? You may have read my meltdown in the "would you grass" thread and my neighbours are making working from home just so stressful I've actually been ill through it. I've tried the authorities but they're not interested nor are the housing association. Next door are in their garden right now with some of their friends and kids round. Yknow  it's a nice day for a party. This will be their fourth this week alone. The stress of the huge increase in workload ( I work in benefit system) is bad enough.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 25, 2020)

krink said:


> Do our employers still have a duty of care and all that? You may have read my meltdown in the "would you grass" thread and my neighbours are making working from home just so stressful I've actually been ill through it. I've tried the authorities but they're not interested nor are the housing association. Next door are in their garden right now with some of their friends and kids round. Yknow  it's a nice day for a party. This will be their fourth this week alone. The stress of the huge increase in workload ( I work in benefit system) is bad enough.



wellbeing should very much still be taken in consideration.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 26, 2020)

WFH isn't too bad. 

I am a bit envious of people that are furloughed though!!


----------



## kabbes (Apr 26, 2020)

I’ve been way busier than usual because 30 April is the key deadline for a project that I’ve been working on for two years — crunch time.  And then there is C19 work to do on top.  So working from home full time has been both a blessing because it’s much more efficient (even the inevitable endless meetings are ploughed through more efficiently through WebEx) and a curse because there’s nothing really stopping me working from 6am to 10pm without noticing that’s what’s happening.

After May, it should quieten down a lot.  Mind you, it looks like (without wanting to jinx it) I’m about to get promoted to a whole different role in the summer.  Not really sure how I’m going to get to grips with that whilst not being able to actually see people face to face (WebEx notwithstanding) and just generally wandering around the office.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 26, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I’ve been way busier than usual because 30 April is the key deadline for a project that I’ve been working on for two years — crunch time.  And then there is C19 work to do on top.  So working from home full time has been both a blessing because it’s much more efficient (even the inevitable endless meetings are ploughed through more efficiently through WebEx) and a curse because there’s nothing really stopping me working from 6am to 10pm without noticing that’s what’s happening.
> 
> After May, it should quieten down a lot.  Mind you, it looks like (without wanting to jinx it) I’m about to get promoted to a whole different role in the summer.  Not really sure how I’m going to get to grips with that whilst not being able to actually see people face to face (WebEx notwithstanding) and just generally wandering around the office.


You will have to invent a radically new style of management. I am sure you will come up with something very workable...


----------



## kabbes (Apr 26, 2020)

existentialist said:


> You will have to invent a radically new style of management. I am sure you will come up with something very workable...


You’ve come across Management By Walking Around.  This will be Management By Sitting At Home And Eating Cake


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2020)

Have gone back to work now. Got my own booth and the nearest person is over 20 metres away, so am happy with that. Had 4 calls all day though, so have been watching tv shows on my tablet. I could get used to this.


----------



## stavros (Apr 27, 2020)

My employer hasn't yet bought the option to phone using Teams, and my plug-in phone no longer dials. After much investigation I realised I could still phone on Skype, despite the official line being to dump that and use Teams.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 27, 2020)

stavros said:


> My employer hasn't yet bought the option to phone using Teams, and my plug-in phone no longer dials. After much investigation I realised I could still phone on Skype, despite the official line being to dump that and use Teams.


I installed Teams on my Linux box to help a friend out in trying to configure the flaky, unreliable piece of shit. I learned two things: one, Teams doesn't like to let go of the mike and camera when it's closed, which is a cunt's trick in my book...and, worse, the bloody thing decided, without so much as a by-your-leave, to install it into my startup-on-login list. For that, there is only one sentence.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 28, 2020)

Is it bad that I miss going to work?  That I miss seeing my coworkers?


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 28, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Is it bad that I miss going to work?  That I miss seeing my coworkers?


No it's not.

It's not bad, either, that I don't miss going to work, and only miss seeing colleagues a little bit!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 28, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> No it's not.
> 
> It's not bad, either, that I don't miss going to work, and only miss seeing colleagues a little bit!



Some days I feel like that too.  Just a matter of what day you ask me.  

Oh, and I'm never going to miss the lady who comes into my office and natters on about nothing for an hour every day.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 28, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Is it bad that I miss going to work?  That I miss seeing my coworkers?



Not bad at all.
I really miss my coworkers too, they're the best bit about my job


----------



## Sapphireblue (Apr 28, 2020)

stavros said:


> My employer hasn't yet bought the option to phone using Teams, and my plug-in phone no longer dials. After much investigation I realised I could still phone on Skype, despite the official line being to dump that and use Teams.



i discovered that exact thing the other day! oddness


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 28, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Is it bad that I miss going to work?  That I miss seeing my coworkers?



No, I'm finding the same thing.  I actually want to see the inside of my office again, if only for a change of scene!


----------



## NoXion (Apr 28, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Is it bad that I miss going to work?  That I miss seeing my coworkers?



Not at all, I understand where you're coming from.

For me though, it's more than compensated by how much more free time I have in the evenings, thanks to cutting out the two hours of daily commuting on the bus. I also greatly appreciate how this means that I no longer have to get up at 5:30 in the morning to get to work.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 28, 2020)

I don't miss the people at all. Not at all. Not even a bit.

However I miss the two and a half hour commute to head office and then staying over for one or two nights. It means I have _nothing _else to do apart from work (and eat/sleep)

I get _sooo_ much more done than when I'm working at home.

I realise this probably means you may think of me as a little strange.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 28, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> No, I'm finding the same thing.  I actually want to see the inside of my office again, if only for a change of scene!



I actually went into my office today today pick up an office chair and rescue my plants.
It made me sad


----------



## stavros (Apr 28, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I installed Teams on my Linux box to help a friend out in trying to configure the flaky, unreliable piece of shit. I learned two things: one, Teams doesn't like to let go of the mike and camera when it's closed



That hadn't occurred to me, but oddly it doesn't surprise me either. I'll stick something over the camera when I'm not in meetings, and maybe stick _Metal Machine Music_ on repeat tomorrow.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 28, 2020)

stavros said:


> That hadn't occurred to me, but oddly it doesn't surprise me either. I'll stick something over the camera when I'm not in meetings, and maybe stick _Metal Machine Music_ on repeat tomorrow.


You can also go into the settings and tell it not to start up automatically. At least, on Linux.


----------



## stavros (Apr 28, 2020)

existentialist said:


> You can also go into the settings and tell it not to start up automatically. At least, on Linux.



Ah, we have to have it start automatically, as the management line is that we use it for everything.

One very minor thing that nonetheless really grates is that when it auto-starts it covers the control bar at the bottom. I need to press the box in the top right to get it to just cover the active screen, so I can then load up Outlook, IE and any Office files I need.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 28, 2020)

I don't miss the commute, the office, paperwork or even the people.

What I miss are piles of cables. Speakers. Noise. Fixing a problem with minutes to go. The lights going down and a voice saying "...go" in my ear. You really can't do that bit of my job from home


----------



## existentialist (Apr 28, 2020)

stavros said:


> Ah, we have to have it start automatically, as the management line is that we use it for everything.
> 
> One very minor thing that nonetheless really grates is that when it auto-starts it covers the control bar at the bottom. I need to press the box in the top right to get it to just cover the active screen, so I can then load up Outlook, IE and any Office files I need.


Yeah, a pain in the arse. And, from the various informal attempts I've had at trying to help people make it work, it's as flakey as fuck. And god help you if you use it and then need to switch to another platform...it doesn't like to let go of the camera.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 28, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> I actually went into my office today today pick up an office chair and rescue my plants.
> It made me sad



We were banned from doing that a few weeks ago, on the very day I was considering asking security if they'd let me in to pick up some papers and a chair that's way better than the backache-inducing old thing I have in my study at home....


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2020)

My employer have been delivering chairs from empty offices to workers at home whose backs are complaining. But they have the resources to do that as they have a big  workforce


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 29, 2020)

I miss my colleagues so much  I miss the students, going to visit our schools and college centres. I miss my office, the atmosphere and the 8th floor views.

This Friday we were supposed to be having our development day for Principals. It's an all day thing that I'm very involved with, and afterwards we all go out to the pub and invariably end up getting smashed. I shall miss that.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 29, 2020)

I miss my commute. I really value that hour in the car every morning and evening when I can be completely alone, with time to think through whatever is on my mind.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 29, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I miss my commute. I really value that hour in the car every morning and evening when I can be completely alone, with time to think through whatever is on my mind.



Go for a walk instead.

I actually miss this too. Although I dumped the car a year ago in favour of taking the train. Are you mad you might think. I never expected to fall out of love with driving, but the standard of other peoples driving gets worse by the day, almost blowing the horn every day and the councils war on cars by turning most of my short cuts into one way or cycle roads only just made the whole thing way to stressful. I'd get to work wound up, and I'd get home wound up. So the councils tactics paid off, annoyed me so much I started using public transport.

Instead taking 15 mins to walk to my local train station, listen to tunes, read the news once at station and on the train, then do another 15 min walk the other end after 15 mins on the train was so refreshing and especially helped me just be so clear minded and chilled by the time I got home that most of my work worries were at least once again at the back of my mind until I was back at the desk the following morning. It also takes me no longer doing the commute this way than it does in the car sat in queues.

So I make sure I still do my 30 minutes of daily walking to clear my mind and just zone out.

Driving during lockdown has actually been pleasurable again when I have needed to go out and pick things up, although Saturday just gone felt like a normal Saturday, the roads were very busy again!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2020)

Finding getting going in the morning very difficult. Every morning wake up feeling like I've been hit by a train. I think it's cos I'm not having enough time away from the PC. At work I break things up by going for a wander to find students or see staff members in person, or just get a cuppa and look at something different for ten minutes. 

I also accelerate through the day, as pretty much all my job is now is emailing and phoning students, and they get up much later than usual during lockdown   

Thought I'd share this, too. Good to remember.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm having to do a week-long online training course.  No problem with that in principle and I can see that it will be of real benefit to some people, but I'm finding it pretty much a complete waste of time.  In technical terms - it's about working online - it's pitched for people who have difficulty sending an email, whilst in other respects it's not covering much we didn't look at when I took a formal qualification in this sort of area only a couple of years ago.  Being difficult and refusing to participate wouldn't achieve anything aside from making me unpopular, so instead I'm doing the minimum I can get away with, and leaving the videos playing in the background whilst I get on with other important jobs.  Such as tidying the kitchen cupboards.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 29, 2020)

My immediate colleagues and I have an informal catch-up on Skype 4 days a week, just to shoot the breeze, it helps, and once a week we have a wider team meeting.

I do miss going in tho’ + I’ve developed some very bad habits the last few weeks.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 29, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I'm having to do a week-long online training course.  No problem with that in principle and I can see that it will be of real benefit to some people, but I'm finding it pretty much a complete waste of time.  In technical terms - it's about working online - it's pitched for people who have difficulty sending an email, whilst in other respects it's not covering much we didn't look at when I took a formal qualification in this sort of area only a couple of years ago.  Being difficult and refusing to participate wouldn't achieve anything aside from making me unpopular, so instead I'm doing the minimum I can get away with, and leaving the videos playing in the background whilst I get on with other important jobs.  Such as tidying the kitchen cupboards.



Actually, following on from this, what is this obsession with providing instruction via video these days?  I don't mind its being there as an option, but personally I find a step-by-step written guide, with pictures to illustrate where necessary, much more helpful and much easier to refer back to.  It's one of the things about this course that's actively frustrating rather than being simply pointless.  Same applies to recipes, DIY tips, and the rest of it.  Shove your videos up your arse and write some proper text FFS.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 29, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Actually, following on from this, what is this obsession with providing instruction via video these days?  I don't mind its being there as an option, but personally I find a step-by-step written guide, with pictures to illustrate where necessary, much more helpful and much easier to refer back to.  It's one of the things about this course that's actively frustrating rather than being simply pointless.  Same applies to recipes, DIY tips, and the rest of it.  Shove your videos up your arse and write some proper text FFS.


This. A thousand times this.

I cannot learn anything by listening to someone talk. I have to read, then do.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 29, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This. A thousand times this.
> 
> I cannot learn anything by listening to someone talk. I have to read, then do.



Yes!  The concept of 'learning styles' has slightly fallen out of pedagogical fashion recently but I still think there's a lot in it, and videos just don't suit my way of learning.  Watching a video is too passive and my attention wanders: I prefer some nice, clear, written instructions to read through and then try to act upon, and which I can keep by me to refer back to if something doesn't work as I expected.  Obviously that doesn't go for everyone and the sort of 'passive learning' that videos foster works well for some people, but surely the solution there is to provide both text and video?!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 29, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Yes!  The concept of 'learning styles' has slightly fallen out of pedagogical fashion recently but I still think there's a lot in it, and videos just don't suit my way of learning.  Watching a video is too passive and my attention wanders: I prefer some nice, clear, written instructions to read through and then try to act upon, and which I can keep by me to refer back to if something doesn't work as I expected.  Obviously that doesn't go for everyone and the sort of 'passive learning' that videos foster works well for some people, but surely the solution there is to provide both text and video?!


I can’t even listen to someone reading an article or story - I have to have it written down and read it for myself. Audio books are utterly pointless for me.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 29, 2020)

Today is fucking dragging because the Ford Motor Company apparently thinks that engine data and towing weights are _just too boring_ to put in their brochures. The data that _is_ present comes in a jumbled arrangement that is hard to read and is scattered across several PDF pages.

These documents are relating to _commercial vehicles_. It makes _no god damn sense_ that the availability and presentation of such vehicle data would be so poor. One would have thought such data would be more important in the commercial market, as such data would be useful for business planning.

Or maybe Ford just sucks at documentation and data handling, with their stupid password-locked Excel files and unsearchable PDFs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2020)

Solidarity fist bumps to Roadkill and beesonthewhatnow 
That’s one of the reasons I hate meeting. They’re often just to go over stuff that’s already been said in an email, but people don’t seem able to read them or understand them, so we have to go over them again


----------



## cybershot (Apr 29, 2020)

Numbers said:


> My immediate colleagues and I have an informal catch-up on Skype 4 days a week, just to shoot the breeze, it helps, and once a week we have a wider team meeting.
> 
> I do miss going in tho’ + I’ve developed some very bad habits the last few weeks.



We do the same. in my IT Services team there's 4 optional 'tea breaks' and 1 wider mandatory Wednesday to just check in with everyone and do any necessary updates from the business.

Then the college team I'm alligned too is 2 Tea breaks a week and 1 mandatory meeting.

I check in with the people I line manage at least once a week to make sure they are ok, and then also group meet with them once a week too. 

The only downside is all the mandatory stuff tends to be on a Wednesday so 4ish hours of my day is took up by just meetings, but have to stay aware during them, 1 i lead and the other I have to input into.

I don't always attend the tea breaks but they are useful.

We also keeping the 'Thursday after pay day drinks' thing going virtually on Zoom as well, which is good as see some other faces sometimes in the wider IT Services team that I don't normally see unless I physically bump into them so that's been good, also allows break out rooms so some people can play board games (somehow) and other crap.

Think it's really important business' and teams do these sort of things to be honest. It's probably then a bit easier to spot the staff that are not joining in and maybe struggling and give them an extra bit of care and attention, without digging in too deep, but peoples mental health and wellbeing is more important than anything. That NHS slide above is spot on.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 29, 2020)

Gah.  All these people droning on about how video-conferencing is going to replace face-to-face interaction and the future is all online.  Is it fuck.  I've just come from yet another Zoom meeting that consisted largely of people saying 'I can't hear you,' 'your picture has frozen up,' 'can you repeat that?' and 'my internet connection is wobbling again.'

IME the only thing that guarantees clear sound on a video-conference call is to say something you shouldn't, which through the inexorable operation of Sod's Law will come through fine.  In this case, my 'oh for fuck's sake' when it froze up for the twentieth time was probably the clearest point of the meeting.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 29, 2020)

i have sigur ros- route 1 film playing on another pc-with good speakers  the probelm is that i keep on watching it rather than working


----------



## stavros (Apr 29, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I can’t even listen to someone reading an article or story - I have to have it written down and read it for myself. Audio books are utterly pointless for me.



I bet you spoilt Jackanory for all the other kids.


----------



## stavros (Apr 30, 2020)

Always remember who else is in your home office, particularly who's right behind you:


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 30, 2020)

stavros said:


> Always remember who else is in your home office, particularly who's right behind you:
> 
> View attachment 209879


One of our cats managed to get tangled in the mains cable for my second screen and toppled it.  Thankfully I caught it before it fell off the table.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 1, 2020)

I'm incredibly bored.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 1, 2020)

As more and more bits are going online/virtual I’m really starting to find my work is being limited by my utterly terrible internet connection. I can’t get fibre to my flat, the very best open reach say is possible is 6 meg down and 0.5 up. And I never get anywhere near that.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 1, 2020)

When all four of us are online the bandwidth canne take it


----------



## existentialist (May 1, 2020)

PursuedByBears said:


> When all four of us are online the bandwidth canne take it


Check your router settings for stuff like "QoS". If you're cunning, you can prioritise your own traffic. Mine does it, but there's only me anyway...although I was thinking it might be handy to downprioritise torrent traffic, so it just carries on in the background and drops away when something more important (probably Zoom) comes along...


----------



## cybershot (May 1, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> As more and more bits are going online/virtual I’m really starting to find my work is being limited by my utterly terrible internet connection. I can’t get fibre to my flat, the very best open reach say is possible is 6 meg down and 0.5 up. And I never get anywhere near that.




Can you not get Virgin Media?


----------



## petee (May 9, 2020)

this happened to me


----------



## Poot (May 9, 2020)

My biggest challenge is trying to keep my stuff and my company's stuff separate. I have to use my own personal laptop and they keep saying things like 'well, if it won't get through the company's firewalls, just email it to your personal email account and it should be fine.'

Er, no. 

But then having said that, I have stolen two fuck-off massive office chairs so we are probably quits at the moment.


----------



## kabbes (May 9, 2020)

Poot said:


> My biggest challenge is trying to keep my stuff and my company's stuff separate. I have to use my own personal laptop and they keep saying things like 'well, if it won't get through the company's firewalls, just email it to your personal email account and it should be fine.'
> 
> Er, no.
> 
> But then having said that, I have stolen two fuck-off massive office chairs so we are probably quits at the moment.


What the fuck?

Sending office stuff to our own personal email account is potentially a sackable offence in my company.  They certainly wouldn’t be encouraging it!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2020)

kabbes said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> Sending office stuff to our own personal email account is potentially a sackable offence in my company.  They certainly wouldn’t be encouraging it!


really? It's good insurance to send some shit onto your home account


----------



## weltweit (May 9, 2020)

When it is working well I do more work at home than I would normally manage in the office. And most of the time it does work well. However there are more distractions at home and nothing to stop me tuning into the news headlines every hour for example. 

However I spend more hours sitting at my laptop at home than I do at work, having fewer reasons to walk about, which is a bad thing. We need some exercise however small.


----------



## kabbes (May 9, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> really? It's good insurance to send some shit onto your home account


It’s not secure


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2020)

kabbes said:


> It’s not secure


How do you mean? I think it’s wise to send stuff on, esp if there are whispers about redundancy or you’ve got a disciplinary coming up, as management have a tendency to lie about shit and deny things, so it’s good to have proof


----------



## kabbes (May 9, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> How do you mean? I think it’s wise to send stuff on, esp if there are whispers about redundancy or you’ve got a disciplinary coming up, as management have a tendency to lie about shit and deny things, so it’s good to have proof


That’s not what we’re talking about, though.  We’re talking about sending actual work through to your home account.  But your home computer is almost certainly insecure.  It’s not encrypted, it’s not adequately protected and it isn’t regularly backed up.  It’s inappropriate for business use.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2020)

kabbes said:


> That’s not what we’re talking about, though.  We’re talking about sending actual work through to your home account.  But your home computer is almost certainly insecure.  It’s not encrypted, it’s not adequately protected and it isn’t regularly backed up.  It’s inappropriate for business use.


I was talking about emails from management trying to stitch people up, not business.


----------



## kabbes (May 9, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I was talking about emails from management trying to stitch people up, not business.


The post I was replying to wasn’t, though.  It was talking about actual business emails.


----------



## muscovyduck (May 10, 2020)

Someone who can definitely work from home in a happy safe environment has been going in, they were enabling others to do the same which pissed me off but was none of my business, they've now escalated to trying to encourage me to 'be brave' and go in


----------



## MickiQ (May 10, 2020)

Poot said:


> My biggest challenge is trying to keep my stuff and my company's stuff separate. I have to use my own personal laptop and they keep saying things like 'well, if it won't get through the company's firewalls, just email it to your personal email account and it should be fine.'
> 
> Er, no.
> 
> But then having said that, I have stolen two fuck-off massive office chairs so we are probably quits at the moment.


That isn't theft it's asset depreciation which is a completely different thing


----------



## Poot (May 10, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> That isn't theft it's asset depreciation which is a completely different thing


In fairness my back was in tatters from sitting in a dining room chair. And they were going begging. And, er, I didn't like to see my husband suffering either.   (Okay, that bit is potentially not explainable to management, but still...)


----------



## Poot (May 10, 2020)

kabbes said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> Sending office stuff to our own personal email account is potentially a sackable offence in my company.  They certainly wouldn’t be encouraging it!


It was even worse than that but I won't detail it here. My manager is a bit of a dinosaur.  And the company's technology is an absolute joke. That's why I have to use my own chromebook.


----------



## bmd (May 10, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm incredibly bored.



Have you tried  Topiary?



muscovyduck said:


> Someone who can definitely work from home in a happy safe environment has been going in, they were enabling others to do the same which pissed me off but was none of my business, they've now escalated to trying to encourage me to 'be brave' and go in



Be brave and tell them to fuck off.


----------



## muscovyduck (May 10, 2020)

bmd said:


> Be brave and tell them to fuck off.



I think they've done this because no one's properly taken the bait so far, or if they did they've changed their mind and started working from home again, or only went in to get stuff that makes it easier to work from home. I'm actually morbidly fascinated about what their next move is going to be - presumably if they're in there on their own it _is_ safe for them so they're not going to get stopped in their tracks by the virus until they successfully convince someone else to go in.


----------



## bmd (May 10, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> I think they've done this because no one's properly taken the bait so far, or if they did they've changed their mind and started working from home again, or only went in to get stuff that makes it easier to work from home. I'm actually morbidly fascinated about what their next move is going to be - presumably if they're in there on their own it _is_ safe for them so they're not going to get stopped in their tracks by the virus until they successfully convince someone else to go in.



They're only thinking of you.


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2020)

How to perfect your home work setup so your back stops hurting so much
					

If you’ve been working remotely and your current setup just isn’t cutting it, here’s what you need to do.




					www.fastcompany.com


----------



## existentialist (May 11, 2020)

A note for anyone running video conferences: make sure you know where your participants are, and that someone on your call knows where you are. 
Make sure you have easy access to home addresses, and/or alternative locations if people aren't logging in from home.

I say this, because I have just spent an extremely intense 45 minutes after a student collapsed on camera while on a teaching session with us. We don't routinely have access to student home addresses - which we will rectify immediately - but in this case the student was connecting from their workplace, and was the only one there (another thing right there - lone working). It took us 45 minutes of piecing together clues, and phoning likely venues, before we struck lucky and got through to the department she was part of, throughout which she was clearly in great distress, apparently unconscious, and sounding very unwell.

As it happens, she was in a building on hospital grounds, and - having located her - they were able to get her into A&E in minutes, with a consultant administering first aid on the way.

Now all we can do is wait to find out how she is.


----------



## petee (May 11, 2020)

😎


----------



## May Kasahara (May 11, 2020)

That all sounds very stressful existentialist, hope she's okay. And thanks for the heads up, will certainly consider how that might apply to my own workplace. 

Feeling the strain today, the long haul strain of only ever working on my own and never getting to be with colleagues or in different places. It is much harder work without that connection. I miss them


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 12, 2020)

I'm stressed as all get-out. Far worse than being at work. Stuff heaped on, heaped on. I seem to have about five bosses all of a sudden. Facing 40 phone calls to students who don't want to be contacted I had an email demanding to know what I'd done so far regarding an events week in October.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 12, 2020)

Solidarity @catsbum. Luckily my colleagues and bosses are all very supportive of each other, pulling together etc - I'm fortunate, I know. But it is feeling like A Lot. And we're all in the same overwhelmed boat.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 12, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Solidarity @catsbum. Luckily my colleagues and bosses are all very supportive of each other, pulling together etc - I'm fortunate, I know. But it is feeling like A Lot. And we're all in the same overwhelmed boat.


Yeah. Someone put it very well - too many people checking up when they should be checking in.

It's not that I don't have supportive colleagues, it's that the party line is "unprecedented event, you can only do what you can" but the reality is "here's loads for you to do so we look like we're being proactive and on the case". 

I'm tired, I worked 1 hr 40 mins after my day finishes because it'd have been worse if I hadn't. And my part time colleague, though incredibly poor at knowing what to do and getting on with it, could at least be relied upon to take some load off me - and she left on Friday


----------



## muscovyduck (May 13, 2020)

Having to start seriously putting in some boundaries with some of my colleagues on social media. Don't know why you'd think messaging your manager who you have only known for a few months at 11pm for no reason is a good idea. Writing up a list of everyone I don't want on my personal accounts later so I can delete them all in one go.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2020)

My golden rule is to never accept a friend request from anyone you work with until you leave


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2020)

Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey emailed employees today confirming that they’d be allowed to work from home permanently even after the pandemic passes.


----------



## NoXion (May 13, 2020)

I had a colleague check in with me this morning about some previous work I did last week. Thankfully it was over Slack text chat, so he didn't get to hear my screaming meltdown as I struggled to remember my repetitious work schedule. 

Calmed down a bit, but it won't fucking go away. Now I have to rack my brains remembering what the FUCK I did last week.

Please for the love of fuck, no more days like this.


----------



## stavros (May 13, 2020)

Oh boy, we worked out how to record Teams meetings today. Hopefully I grow immune to hearing my own voice back.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 13, 2020)

I'm not wfh much, as what I can do from home is limited.  some of the people in the office I work in are working from home some / most of the time.

(I'm off today with what seems to be a standard cold, but don't want to take too many chances)

we are using 'teams' a lot both for formalish meetings, and also keeping it on the go either for text chat or occasional video calls so the people who are at home don't feel to disconnected.

Lesson for one of my colleagues from late last week - if you are using teams for some (shall we say) very informal communication, then it's best not to do so when one person on the chat is in the office and has their lap-top connected to the projector at a (sitting 2 meters apart) meeting with the top management...


----------



## weltweit (May 13, 2020)

I got muddled between teams and teamviewer. They aren't the same thing are they?


----------



## weltweit (May 13, 2020)

Had a good day WFH today, good focus and got a lot done.


----------



## existentialist (May 14, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I got muddled between teams and teamviewer. They aren't the same thing are they?


Nope. Team viewer is a class leader, Teams is a flaky, shonky piece of shit whose author should regard themself in shame and disgust. 

That's the only difference between them you need to be concerned with.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 15, 2020)

I went to my office for a couple of hours yesterday. It was so nice to actually go there, sit in my comfy chair etc, but it made me really, really depressed for the rest of the day. The building is the same, my desk and monitor and our floor are all the same...but what happens in and around them is not the same and never will be


----------



## Leafster (May 15, 2020)

Today is National Work from Home Day! I wonder if anyone will give it a go?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey emailed employees today confirming that they’d be allowed to work from home permanently even after the pandemic passes.


Most office-based companies are probably calculating how much money they could save by reducing office space.  Good for staff too though - I'd rather never set foot in the place if I could help it.


----------



## kabbes (May 15, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Most office-based companies are probably calculating how much money they could save by reducing office space.  Good for staff too though - I'd rather never set foot in the place if I could help it.


I know for a fact this calculation is happening in my company.  We already only have 80% as many desks as people in the London City office.  Changing that to 40% (or possibly even lower) would save an absolute fortune in rent.  
The company already has a lower expense ratio in this crisis as a result of people no longer flying all over the place to have meetings.  Doing these using WebEx instead hasn’t harmed anything.  This also has not gone unnoticed.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 15, 2020)

My employers moved to a "one desk per 0.8 people" type thing when we moved into a new office 3ish years ago.  That works 90% of the time, but it's a pita when it doesn't work and you end up sitting in the kitchen, or next to the boss cos you were last in.

The problem a lot of office based businesses will have is that they are locked into 10/15 year leases, so even of they want to switch to WFH and minimal office space, they will still be paying rent.

We've been chatting about this on our Team catch ups.  There is a clear rift between people who want to go back to working in the office full time, and those who would be delighted if they never had to get on a commuter train and go to the office again.

The people who want to go back are those with school age children.  

However working practices change there will be no one size fits all approach to this, and, of course, all of this only relates to those of us who sit in offices all day.


----------



## kabbes (May 15, 2020)

I’ve found that it’s the younger members of my team, for whom the office also serves as more of a social hub, that would like to stop working from home.  The more mature, settled team members (who tend to live further out of town too) are more than happy for WFH to carry in indefinitely.


----------



## kabbes (May 15, 2020)

.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 15, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I’ve found that it’s the younger members of my team, for whom the office also serves as more of a social hub, that would like to stop working from home.  The more mature, settled team members (who tend to live further out of town too) are more than happy for WFH to carry in indefinitely.


I was surprised when two youngsters came out so strongly in favour of wfh, for the reasons you give. I thought it would just be me, the office grumpy old git with the longest commute, who would want to wfh permanently. 

For the youngsters, it was down to the cost, hassle & time spent commuting. They recognise commuting as being a factor with a big negative impact on their overall quality of life.  Those with a 20 min walk to work weren't as bothered either way.


----------



## kabbes (May 15, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I was surprised when two youngsters came out so strongly in favour of wfh, for the reasons you give. I thought it would just be me, the office grumpy old git with the longest commute, who would want to wfh permanently.
> 
> For the youngsters, it was down to the cost, hassle & time spent commuting. They recognise commuting as being a factor with a big negative impact on their overall quality of life.  Those with a 20 min walk to work weren't as bothered either way.


To be fair, that would also have been me at 27.


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> The problem a lot of office based businesses will have is that they are locked into 10/15 year leases, so even of they want to switch to WFH and minimal office space, they will still be paying rent.


This is the kicker isn't it  

Some companies might have the product or business type/size that will allow the space to be repurposed but not many I fear.


----------



## stavros (May 15, 2020)

I'm sure I was the only attendee intermittently turning my camera on and off in this very boring and very long Teams meeting today.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 16, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I’ve found that it’s the younger members of my team, for whom the office also serves as more of a social hub, that would like to stop working from home.  The more mature, settled team members (who tend to live further out of town too) are more than happy for WFH to carry in indefinitely.


I've noticed that too - and also more extroverted staff seem to be struggling more with working at home.  Being an introvert it's great for me, but I can see how people who like to be around others might have difficulties being at home all day every day.


----------



## weltweit (May 16, 2020)

I am relatively happy WFH - and my savings are considerable. My boss said after this is all over if I wanted to continue for 2-3 days a week they would have no issues. 

I just stick to my hours and get on with my work.


----------



## quiet guy (May 17, 2020)

I mainly work from home and I only have one definite weekly Teams call and so far I have not activated my camera and no one has said anything about it. I then only have two further phone conference calls as a check in. The rest of my time is just to deal with some email traffic, try to book some site surveys and write up my site visits. Not sure how long this will continue due to funding rethinks and staff being furloughed or laid off.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 21, 2020)

Half way through the team catch up this afternoon, my doorbell rang.
"Argghhh" I cried, "That's my beer delivery" and I ran off.  

It's not very far from my kitchen table to the front door, and I heard every word they said.
"typical of mx"
"mx clearly has his priorities sorted"
and
"haha, I've never seen him move so fast"

Bastards.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 22, 2020)

I'm done in. It is so busy and complex and there is so much interesting new work to do, on top of all the regular interesting work that still needs doing. Every day I seem to get myself involved in new projects, which then pile up on top of all the existing ones. It's fantastic, but I'm tired and find it very hard to switch off. Particularly as my workspace is in the bedroom. 

Half term next week and our CEO has more or less issued a management direction to us all to take the time off


----------



## NoXion (May 22, 2020)

It's been getting warmer the past week or so. I am really beginning to miss the air conditioning in the office, and it's only May!


----------



## Roadkill (May 22, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Most office-based companies are probably calculating how much money they could save by reducing office space.  Good for staff too though - I'd rather never set foot in the place if I could help it.



The problem there is that in reducing office space they're also passing some of their overheads - heating, lighting, cleaning etc - onto their employees.  Are they going to increase wages to compensate?  I very much doubt it...

edit - from their point of view it'll also have the advantage of atomising the workforce and making it harder for unions to organise.


----------



## quimcunx (May 22, 2020)

Although many workers would save money on their commute.


----------



## Roadkill (May 22, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> Although many workers would save money on their commute.



Yes, there is that.  I don't know what proportion of workers whose jobs are amenable to being transferred home do commute, but it's probably pretty high, especially in London.  I'd see no benefit - I'm fortunate enough to live where I can walk to work - but I'm in a minority even here, in a relatively small city.

Another factor which has just occurred to me is health and safety, which employers could easily use general WFH to compromise and/or pass responsibility and cost for onto their workforces.  When I moved into my present office a few years ago I shared with a colleague who used an elderly office chair.  The H&S people came along one day, took one look and replaced it pronto with something that you can actually use for a few hours without getting backache.  I have almost exactly the same kind of chair in my office at home, and no-one either to highlight it as a health hazard or pay for its replacement...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 22, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> The problem there is that in reducing office space they're also passing some of their overheads - heating, lighting, cleaning etc - onto their employees.  Are they going to increase wages to compensate?  I very much doubt it...
> 
> edit - from their point of view it'll also have the advantage of atomising the workforce and making it harder for unions to organise.


There is some kind of tax rebate you can claim for working at home to help with those costs - and employers can choose to add the same amount to wages if they require people to work at home (most won't of course).  It says you can only claim if you have to work at home, rather than choose to.  






						Claim tax relief for your job expenses
					

Claiming tax relief on expenses you have to pay for your work, like uniforms, tools, travel and working from home costs




					www.gov.uk
				




But overall it's better for workers to be able to not travel to an office I think.  Unions will just have to adapt and change how they interact with members/potential members.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 22, 2020)

I think it depends on the job and the person farmerbarleymow - staff in my job are really struggling with working from home as it really reduces the capacity for informal supervision and support from a colleague. The research into working from home in the social care service also suggests it’s a really awful idea (the same goes for hot desking). For some people their work is their escape from difficult home lives (I find it interesting how quickly we recognise school is a child’s safe place but seem to never think about how work might be an adults safe place) or it’s the only place they get social interaction with others.

I am all for making it easier to work from home for those who want to but I would really worry about any drive to really push people into it and to make going into offices the exception to the norm.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 22, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> The problem there is that in reducing office space they're also passing some of their overheads - heating, lighting, cleaning etc - onto their employees.  Are they going to increase wages to compensate?  I very much doubt it...
> 
> edit - from their point of view it'll also have the advantage of atomising the workforce and making it harder for unions to organise.


It's your second point which is the killer - it's absolutely going to have that effect.

On costs, I suspect the argument will be that "you are saving a fortune on commuting".  Which I am.  But I have colleagues who walk to work - they will feel more strongly. It'll be a bit more of an issue, when it gets cold again.  I don't fancy running the heating all day.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 22, 2020)

existentialist thanks again for sharing your story about the person collapsing on a video call (and I hope she's okay btw). I've raised it with various colleagues as a potential safeguarding/lone working risk to be aware of and they've all been very appreciative, so


----------



## existentialist (May 22, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> existentialist thanks again for sharing your story about the person collapsing on a video call (and I hope she's okay btw). I've raised it with various colleagues as a potential safeguarding/lone working risk to be aware of and they've all been very appreciative, so


Thanks for that, May Kasahara - something good had to come of it! We are still waiting for more news, but she was diagnosed with a very severe brain cancer as a result, and given only a very short time to live. They're waiting on a second opinion, but she's being an absolute trouper, and insisting that, like Arnie, she'll be back.

I've had quite a harrowing two days putting together a video from all the students and tutors to send to her in return for her "check in" video she sent on Monday. I'm on top of this, but fuck me, there's a lot of grief - and uncertainty - to carry.

But yeah - ever since, I check round group participants and confirm where they are. That's three quarters of an hour I never want to relive, ever again.


----------



## cybershot (May 22, 2020)

I've been WFH now for 2 months, just noticed the anniversary by scrolling through my Instagram! In some ways it's gone fast, but ultimately I feel like I've achieved very little and getting less and less motivated as the days go by. Not helped by the likes of today where I have 6 conference calls/meetings, meaning there's just no momentum to do anything else, but the to do list just grows and grows.

Especially as confirmed the building I work in will be in our phase 1 of buildings to reopen on June 1. I'm not sure if that energises me or just adds to the stress. My emotions don't seem to exist anymore.


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2020)

9 weeks WFH here, am amazed it has been so long. Going ok though as there is plenty of work to do and no video meetings to bother with. Work have pretty much left me alone, they can see I am working though. I get a couple of calls a week from my boss to check I am ok. 

Nearly forgot about the bank holiday though! Grr .. still what can you do .. with it?


----------



## circleline (May 22, 2020)

Confirmed by work yesterday that our office will not be open again 'before mid-summer'.  Deliberately vague and tentative it seems..


----------



## May Kasahara (May 22, 2020)

Really sorry to hear that existentialist, how awful


----------



## existentialist (May 22, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Really sorry to hear that existentialist, how awful


Yes, it is terribly sad. Unless there's a miracle...


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I’ve found that it’s the younger members of my team, for whom the office also serves as more of a social hub, that would like to stop working from home.  The more mature, settled team members (who tend to live further out of town too) are more than happy for WFH to carry in indefinitely.


I'm more 'mature'  and settled, and I'd prefer to be in the office , at least some of the time - mrs21 is happy to continue wfh until the end of time or she retires, whichever comes first.


----------



## 8ball (May 22, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> existentialist thanks again for sharing your story about the person collapsing on a video call (and I hope she's okay btw). I've raised it with various colleagues as a potential safeguarding/lone working risk to be aware of and they've all been very appreciative, so



I'm pretty much alone in my office and have some health conditions.  They seem happy enough to leave me to it and I'd be alone if working from home, but was a little surprised they didn't ask any questions.


----------



## 8ball (May 22, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> edit - from their point of view it'll also have the advantage of atomising the workforce and making it harder for unions to organise.



I've noticed that among some companies in my industry that have had WFH as the norm for years, it is very common to do that "pretend self-employment" thing.


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2020)

I have developed a wfh routine, out for a walk on the marshes in the morning , about 5 miles, log on 9.15 ish  do work stuff - occasional Skype team meetings, or department meetings - for the departmental ones, I just go on mute  a lunch time walk (2 miles) back on the lap top, til about 4.30ish - then turn the laptop off, and go for another 2 mile walk - I do like this routine tbf - but also miss work place interaction, and my job does usually involve meeting with tenants, contractors, leaseholders, other council services, so there is a lot of stuff that is difficult to do without meeting folk.


----------



## 8ball (May 22, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I have developed a wfh routine, out for a walk on the marshes in the morning , about 5 miles, log on 9.15 ish  do work stuff - occasional Skype team meetings, or department meetings - for the departmental ones, I just go on mute  a lunch time walk (2 miles) back on the lap top, til about 4.30ish - then turn the laptop off, and go for another 2 mile walk - I do like this routine tbf - but also miss work place interaction, and my job does usually involve meeting with tenants, contractors, leaseholders, other council services, so there is a lot of stuff that is difficult to do without meeting folk.



Hang on, don't you drive an Amazon van?

edit:  I need to learn to read


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2020)

Also, my work station, is sitting on the sofa, as mrs21 bagged the desk in the spare room and refuses to give it up  (haven't actually asked her as I like being on the sofa)


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2020)

8ball said:


> Hang on, don't you drive an Amazon van?


no


----------



## 8ball (May 22, 2020)

marty21 said:


> no



Sorry, I'm having a real derp day today.


----------



## Roadkill (May 22, 2020)

8ball said:


> I've noticed that among some companies in my industry that have had WFH as the norm for years, it is very common to do that "pretend self-employment" thing.



Depressing, but I'm not surprised to hear it...


----------



## 8ball (May 22, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Depressing, but I'm not surprised to hear it...



They do pay signficantly more (like more than twice as much, with advice on the tax dodges available), so those not of a political persuasion are very hot on chasing these jobs.


----------



## Roadkill (May 22, 2020)

8ball said:


> They do pay signficantly more (like more than twice as much, with advice on the tax dodges available), so those not of a political persuasion are very hot on chasing these jobs.



That's the problem in a nutshell, isn't it: it can be made to make a lot of short-term financial sense for the individual to go for the WFH/faux-self employed position, but in the longer run it comes with none of the protections and benefits of being an employee and undermines attempts to improve pay and conditions for all.

Thankfully, as a public sector worker I don't expect to be presented with the choice.  Just my P45 instead.


----------



## 8ball (May 22, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> That's the problem in a nutshell, isn't it: it can be made to make a lot of short-term financial sense for the individual to go for the WFH/faux-self employed position, but in the longer run it comes with none of the protections and benefits of being an employee and undermines attempts to improve pay and conditions for all.



In a way, it's not the problem.  It's the entire point of the exercise.
And once all employment protections are gone, they can do what they like with the wages.


----------



## stavros (May 26, 2020)

I was in a Teams meeting today with some known tossers. It got me remembering that episode of The Thick Of It where Hugh sends an email about someone he meets to the wrong address of a colleague, instead going to a young girl.

ETA: It's on the iplayer, so I've done screenshot:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 27, 2020)

keeping 'teams' video chat on most of the day to keep in touch with colleagues who are working from home is variable.

it's been fine most of the day, especially when cats / dogs want to say hello.  then when we are actually trying to talk, then it's all "is your microphone on?" "we seem to have lost you" "you've frozen, are you still there?" "sorry, i didn't hear any of that" and so on.  i think we got 5 minutes communication in a half hour team meeting today.



one of my colleagues has an alexa thingy in her home office / spare bedroom.  another colleague realised this, waited for her to go to the bog then said "alexa, play hungarian folk music".  alexa might do something else weird tomorrow...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 27, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> ne of my colleagues has an alexa thingy in her home office / spare bedroom. another colleague realised this, waited for her to go to the bog then said "alexa, play hungarian folk music". alexa might do something else weird tomorrow...


It mystifies me why anyone would have spyware in their house tbh.  I know mobiles have similar capabilities, but a dedicated device - fuck no.


----------



## kabbes (May 27, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It mystifies me why anyone would have spyware in their house tbh.  I know mobiles have similar capabilities, but a dedicated device - fuck no.


You can tell it to time things and put the lights on.  And you used to be able to tell it to play radio 4 but that doesn’t work any more because the BBC are cunts.


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 27, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Another factor which has just occurred to me is health and safety, which employers could easily use general WFH to compromise and/or pass responsibility and cost for onto their workforces.  When I moved into my present office a few years ago I shared with a colleague who used an elderly office chair.  The H&S people came along one day, took one look and replaced it pronto with something that you can actually use for a few hours without getting backache.  I have almost exactly the same kind of chair in my office at home, and no-one either to highlight it as a health hazard or pay for its replacement...


This was my big WFH lesson learned. Have been freelance and WFH for over 16 years, but I learned the hard way about ergonomics and setting up your workspace properly. Don’t have a fancy chair, but I’ve followed the basics from one of those diagrams. Have a Togu dynair cushion, which is a compromise if you can’t stretch to much else, it will protect your back. And the cantilevered arm rest helps, I spend hours using a mouse doing CAD work. 
My other WFH lesson is IT issues: making sure you back everything up. I guess your employers will have planned this in, but I obviously don’t have employers. I work in Dropbox, that’s where I save everything I’m currently working on (and past projects), I also keep a set of hard drives here and also off site. I once lost one set of hard drives and my laptop on a train - was saved by Dropbox and my off site archive. 
Oh and even a laptop riser will save both your back, because the height of the screen is more comfortable - and your laptop from coffee spills. El Jugs always uses a riser.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 27, 2020)

Well they are mothballing my office, so I will be wfh from home for the foreseeable. I got a proper keyboard, mouse and monitor which makes a massive difference compared to a laptop.


----------



## quimcunx (May 27, 2020)

I finally got those yesterday. Such a difference.  Working on the laptop slowed everything up. Made everything more painful.  Although the space bar is being a cunt.


----------



## quimcunx (May 27, 2020)

Those of you WFH  have your employers given an indication, or even heaven forfend, clear communication on how long you will be wfh?  Soonest you'll be going back?  How long until you even think about it etc.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2020)

Probably 4 months until I'm actually allowed near my desk.

Being a university, there are massive moves being made towards distance learning even mid-term - so I reckon as a hands-on mechanical type I may end up being furloughed or made redundant - though the management deny this ..

A laptop is heading my way so I can at least try earning the £20 a day over and above what I would get if I had retired - as was my original plan.


----------



## strung out (May 27, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> Those of you WFH  have your employers given an indication, or even heaven forfend, clear communication on how long you will be wfh?  Soonest you'll be going back?  How long until you even think about it etc.


My employer (HE services organisation, four offices, 500 employees) are preparing to reopen offices in the next month. 

They're saying that if you can still work from home you should, but given everybody has been working from home for the last 10 weeks, I don't know who is actually going to go back in...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2020)

Shit's getting real now - company laptop on its way to me this afternoon ...
So maybe tomorrow I will do my first 10 mile "false commute" on my bike ..

Hopefully it will actually be fairly quiet - I'll see if I can get away with "being available" in the back garden - since I've moved my spare router to that end of the house ...


----------



## hegley (May 27, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> Those of you WFH  have your employers given an indication, or even heaven forfend, clear communication on how long you will be wfh?  Soonest you'll be going back?  How long until you even think about it etc.


Scottish HE here, no official indication but don't think we'll be going back before start of August at the earliest and then anyone that doesn't need/want to be on campus continuing to wfh indefinitely. I'm saving about £250 a month on train ticket so happy with that.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 27, 2020)

I don't think we'll be back on campus until at least September.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 27, 2020)

i have been offered a new job (got the informal offer just before lockdown and it was put on hold)

they now want me to start and learn a load of new (to me) software and stuff remotely and doing it via teams.

gut feeling it it's really not going to work, and i don't want to take the risk of giving up current job, starting this, then (at best) getting furloughed and at worst turfed out when it doesn't work...

bugger


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 28, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> Those of you WFH  have your employers given an indication, or even heaven forfend, clear communication on how long you will be wfh?  Soonest you'll be going back?  How long until you even think about it etc.


Nope.  I know they are doing risk assessments, but no indication so far on expected return dates.  I suspect they'll stagger it, and keep some people working at home for much longer.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 28, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> Those of you WFH  have your employers given an indication, or even heaven forfend, clear communication on how long you will be wfh?  Soonest you'll be going back?  How long until you even think about it etc.



September at the earliest.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 28, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> Those of you WFH  have your employers given an indication, or even heaven forfend, clear communication on how long you will be wfh?  Soonest you'll be going back?  How long until you even think about it etc.


Not yet. There's an outside chance that ~90% of the office will get laid off, in which case I doubt we'd keep the lease on the building and I might end up WFH semi-permanently (or at least until we can secure new smaller office space). For now I'm perfectly happy staying at home.


----------



## hegley (May 28, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i have been offered a new job (got the informal offer just before lockdown and it was put on hold)
> 
> they now want me to start and learn a load of new (to me) software and stuff remotely and doing it via teams.
> 
> ...


How keen were you on the job before lockdown? I know in our place all recruitment was put on hold on lockdown and then only lifted on a case by case basis so posts that are going ahead are definitely as safe as possible under the circumstances. Obv different places/industries won't necessarily be operating like this but might be worth having the conversation with them before saying no?


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 28, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's been fine most of the day, especially when cats / dogs want to say hello.


shes gone back to her mooring now, (because the canals are open for liveaboards now), but I’ve had my mate who normally moors in Islington and another mate triple moored onto my mooring since the weekend before lockdown. She works for ‘big famous global ents corporation’. Without fail, whenever she’s done a global zoom with many, many people, there’s been a boat/river/pet related disaster. One week my other friends dog went nuts barking in the middle of her call, there was a spaniel in the river (not one of ours) it was obviously lost and couldn’t get out here, because of the metal shuttering, so everyone on the zoom call got to see a Benny Hill chase of wet people and dogs running through her boat. Because my partner and my other friend fell out of our canoe, rescuing it. Then a mate of ours drove past her (shes the outside boat) and his dog saw her and got excited and fell in and had to be rescued. The final time, her ancient pekinese cat, who was very pissed off because she wouldnt let it off her boat, (my neighbours cats would beat it up) fell in trying to escape. My neighbour fell out of his side hatch, only wearing a silk dressing gown, trying to reach it. Whilst his partner, who is a teacher, was trying to teach her class. He then couldn’t get out holding the cat, so I had to interrupt teachers call, running in there to get the cat off him, so he could climb back in through his hatch.  The cat was wrapped around and around with water weed. My friend is then sitting there picking it off. All of this on her super important zoom calls. 😂😂


----------



## Sapphireblue (May 28, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i have been offered a new job (got the informal offer just before lockdown and it was put on hold)
> 
> they now want me to start and learn a load of new (to me) software and stuff remotely and doing it via teams.
> 
> ...



i assume you'll get a lot more leeway starting in this scenario, so even if it's going really badly they'll give you another 1-3 months to get the hang of it after offices become a thing again.


----------



## MickiQ (May 28, 2020)

Current client sent out a survey on Tuesday putting out feelers about how people felt about returning to the office, It doesn't really apply to me but I presume whoever sent it couldn't be arsed to seperate out permies from contractor scum like me. It was all very vague so I suspect the return will be a slow process (now week 11 of WFH). Doesn't bother me, I finish at the end of June so I still think there is a good chance I personally won't go back physically.
Mrs Q said that I might not be able to pick up any personal stuff but I'm not worried, I have a full and unopened box of Kleenex Mansize sitting on the desk but I've got a top end laptop of theirs. I suspect they will ask for it back but I would be happy to let them keep my stuff if I can keep theirs.


----------



## felixthecat (May 28, 2020)

No idea but don't think it'll be anytime soon.
 In fact I think my job has changed forever, which isn't a bad thing. Just a different thing, a different way of working. I foresee much less hands on work, much less one2one.


----------



## kabbes (May 28, 2020)

Our Paris office goes back next week, I think?  Not sure.  Some time fairly soon anyway. The US offices are preparing to go back too.  Not sure about the other offices ex-UK. 

In the UK, things are more circumspect.  Outside of London, I think it will be a much sooner return to offices than in London.  You can do a lot to make the offices themselves safe — only have a third of the staff in at once, close the meeting rooms, space people out, subject the building to industrial cleaning every night — but there’s not much you can do about reliance on the London tube network.

We are acutely aware that there are lots of staff for whom WFH is actually really difficult, so would at least like to present it as an option as soon as possible.  It’s not all 40-somethings living somewhere that has a quiet room to work in.  People are working from laps and in crowded spaces and it’s not fair to make them do so longer than necessary


----------



## NoXion (May 28, 2020)

I've heard nothing about moving back into the office yet, and to be quite honest I'm happy about that. If I can still work from home once this crisis passes, then I will do so. I'd rather not waste the time and money commuting.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 28, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nope.  I know they are doing risk assessments, but no indication so far on expected return dates.  I suspect they'll stagger it, and keep some people working at home for much longer.



Much the same for me. Our office building isn't even open yet, and no word from the proprietor on when it will be. Even when we do go back (if that happens, whatever it looks like) I think my employer intends to retain/extend continued flexibility around WFH. 

Which is great, actually - it's surprised us all how capable we all are of effective home working. But I cannot wait for the option of desks and colleagues to be there once more.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 28, 2020)

On of those annoying days today with back to back meetings.  Put myself on mute on this one as I don't really need to contribute and reading the news instead.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 28, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> On of those annoying days today with back to back meetings.  Put myself on mute on this one as I don't really need to contribute and reading the news instead.



I had one of those boring, don't really need to be here, meetings last week and I amused myself by 'driving' through Oregon and Washington on the Pacific Coast Highway on Google streetview


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 28, 2020)

Sapphireblue said:


> i assume you'll get a lot more leeway starting in this scenario, so even if it's going really badly they'll give you another 1-3 months to get the hang of it after offices become a thing again.



that's one angle that hadn't occurred to me



hegley said:


> How keen were you on the job before lockdown?



thinking objectively about this job, faintly uninspired.

thinking realistically, i'm pissed off with current job (had to decline a couple of other interviews last year due to work situation meaning i couldn't have a day off), i really need to move back to london where this job is (ageing mum-tat), this job still has a half way decent pension scheme attached, and i'm starting to reach an age where there might not be that many more opportunities (especially with the recession that's coming)

and setting the wheels in motion to move house isn't really going to be practical until all this is over, either.



hegley said:


> but might be worth having the conversation with them before saying no?



did e-mail yesterday and ask if it would be possible to defer either until a future date or next time they have a vacancy

reply today - no, and they need to know by close of business tomorrow.

bugger.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 29, 2020)

So rather late in the day I have a work laptop and call centre s/ware, but I wonder if they really want me to stick my oar into a well-oiled machine...
I have the remote assist tool ,a stack of documentation about previous solutions and promise of shadowing an expert ...
Now that I have the SW, I can see that the call numbers are very low in any case at the moment... with an average of a few 5 minute calls per person ...


----------



## NoXion (Jun 1, 2020)

My workplace issued mice and keyboards to go with our laptops before sending us off. They're cheap pieces of crap; I already replaced the mouse with the one from my currently-broken PC, and yesterday I got impatient with the unreliability of the space bar and ended up thumping the keyboard, cracking the casing. I didn't even hit it that hard. So now I'm using my expensive gaming keyboard, and the difference is like night and day.

Never let anyone tell you that paying extra for decent build quality is a waste of money. There's a false economy in buying cheap shit for a lot of things.


----------



## stavros (Jun 1, 2020)

NoXion said:


> My workplace issued mice and keyboards to go with our laptops before sending us off. They're cheap pieces of crap; I already replaced the mouse with the one from my currently-broken PC, and yesterday I got impatient with the unreliability of the space bar and ended up thumping the keyboard, cracking the casing. I didn't even hit it that hard. So now I'm using my expensive gaming keyboard, and the difference is like night and day.
> 
> Never let anyone tell you that paying extra for decent build quality is a waste of money. There's a false economy in buying cheap shit for a lot of things.



I heard about someone who works for a county council, and the 'o' key broke on their keyboard.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm on furlough from the type of workplace that likes to think they'll do the right thing in a crisis but then turns around and decides they don't want to. Unsure if I want to return to the job.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 1, 2020)

We now have a branded Teams backdrop for video calls, so you can be on screen, with the firm's logo and strapline in the top left corner of the screen and a "professional" looking background.  What fun.


----------



## Cerv (Jun 2, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> We now have a branded Teams backdrop for video calls, so you can be on screen, with the firm's logo and strapline in the top left corner of the screen and a "professional" looking background.  What fun.


have they switched that on mandatorily for everyone?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 2, 2020)

Our work have conceded that we wont be back for june. A month is the longest firm time they've given. I presume there was a big fight over it as it wasnt my boss who announced it. Shes been tripping along from week to week mournfully informing us that it looks like we wont be back for a week or so yet.  

My hero for the day is the person who told the staff meeting that a partner organisation has said January for reopening.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 2, 2020)

Cerv said:


> have they switched that on mandatorily for everyone?


No.  I didn't use it for an internal call yesterday (a couple of people did and we all had a good laugh about it).  We are encouraged to use it for external calls. Apart form the logo, the backgrounds look like trendy modern offices, which is a bit daft - as if we are pretending we are in an office for the call.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 2, 2020)

Encouraging noises from on high today.  The big boss did an online video broadcast and one of the topics was how the company is using this time to figure out how permanent WFH might work.  They sound genuinely positive about it. 
It seems many colleagues are desperate to get back to the office, and it is recognised that different home circumstances/commutes are a factor in this, but the way it is looking, assuming I still have a job at the end of this, the days of going into the office 5 days a week, because that's what is expected are over.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 2, 2020)

Have been emailed to say all our offices (regional and head) are remaining closed and we're expected to work from home until at least 1st September.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 2, 2020)

I’ve been using this as my zoom background (instructions in the description to download) people seem to enjoy it. But will obviously get boring quick.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 2, 2020)

stavros said:


> I heard about someone who works for a county council, and the 'o' key broke on their keyboard.



h bllcks



mx wcfc said:


> We now have a branded Teams backdrop for video calls, so you can be on screen, with the firm's logo and strapline in the top left corner of the screen and a "professional" looking background.  What fun.



colleague set up a background of themself at computer

then when colleague b said "are you still there?  think you have frozen" they walked in

(colleague b is the one who was getting a's alexa to play weird music when they went to the bog)


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 2, 2020)

a_chap said:


> Have been emailed to say all our offices (regional and head) are remaining closed and we're expected to work from home until at least 1st September.


I can't see us being back even then.  I work in a tall building and the building management have given up trying to figure out how to maintain social distancing in the lifts whilst getting people up to the nth floor.  

Ho, ho, fucking ho at "prestige" skyscraper office blocks!


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 3, 2020)

Oh great, another online training course on Friday, with yet more videos to watch in preparation.


----------



## stavros (Jun 3, 2020)

By covering the camera on my laptop whilst working I was able to dance along in a very silly manner to the music I was listening to. I think I achieved some other things today too.


----------



## Supine (Jun 3, 2020)

Starting a new job soon. First two weeks will be working from home. That will be a weird introduction to the organisation.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 3, 2020)

I work in university administration. We were told today that we're not going back on campus until at least January.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 3, 2020)

PursuedByBears said:


> I work in university administration. We were told today that we're not going back on campus until at least January.



Yeah but it's not as if university administrators actually do any work though...

[runs]


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 4, 2020)

Our office building is reopening (in a restricted fashion) in a couple of weeks' time, so lots of risk assessing and discussions about who might be allowed back, when and how. I suspect a sort of bubble/rota arrangement for those that want to return. Management are fine with continued WFH, but I get the sense that lots of people (including me) are feeling the strain and would like at least a little office time.

In other news, I'm working in one of our college centres tomorrow. So excited


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2020)

Virtual team meeting - HR still sending out H&S reminders - including manual handling .. would virtual manual handling training actually be a good use of time since everyone's working from home ...


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 8, 2020)

Has there been an update from the government I've missed?    quite possible as I avoid them. 

Specifically has there been anything saying people who can work from home,  as of 1st of July you are to return to your offices?  Or from 1 July you may return to your offices if you want, even though you can work from home.?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 8, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> HR still sending out H&S reminders


That's normal though - we've all had to do risk assessment things, basically questionnaires about our home working environment.  We used to have to do them in the olden times so nowt has changed.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 8, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> Has there been an update from the government I've missed?    quite possible as I avoid them.
> 
> Specifically has there been anything saying people who can work from home,  as of 1st of July you are to return to your offices?  Or from 1 July you may return to your offices if you want, even though you can work from home.?


Not seen anything myself.  It seems likely many employers are just letting it continue for now, as they won't be able to accommodate everyone back in the offices, packed in like sardines.


----------



## Cerv (Jun 10, 2020)

we've been told today that they're targeting August 3rd to reopen the office but only for those who have issues working from home or need access to something on site.
otherwise, January.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 10, 2020)

Our office is cautiously reopening to staff from next week. On a strict rota basis, with clear protocols in place, and with the proviso that anyone who can WFH and wants or needs to should do so - there's no management requirement to be back in at all.


----------



## MBV (Jun 11, 2020)

Have decided this evening to tidy the spare room and use that as my wfh space rather than working downstairs. I feel need more of a boundary between work and home.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 11, 2020)

Working from home has a few downsides.

I've just finished a Teams call with one of our contractors.

At 11:50pm


----------



## hegley (Jun 12, 2020)

We've just had an email stressing the importance of blocking time out in diaries, where possible keeping virtual meetings under an hour, not over lunchtimes, and not on Fridays; basically self-care for the wfh age. What we haven't had is any sort of timeline about when we might get back to the office and I think the vagueness of that message (even though I quite like wfh) is playing on my mind.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 15, 2020)

Fellow home-workers, I'd really appreciate some advice. How do I avoid the temptation to look up shit like current events and politics and get myself all worked up? I need a distraction that doesn't substitute boredom with agitation. I feel knackered at the end of the workday.

For the sake of my cortisol levels, please help.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 15, 2020)

Smoke weed.


----------



## stavros (Jun 15, 2020)

NoXion said:


> How do I avoid the temptation to look up shit like current events and politics and get myself all worked up?



In knowledge of the standard of person currently running the world, remember that it'll just piss you off more.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 15, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Fellow home-workers, I'd really appreciate some advice. How do I avoid the temptation to look up shit like current events and politics and get myself all worked up? I need a distraction that doesn't substitute boredom with agitation. I feel knackered at the end of the workday.
> 
> For the sake of my cortisol levels, please help.


Do you want to replace it with more work or with an alternative non-work distraction?


----------



## NoXion (Jun 15, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Do you want to replace it with more work or with an alternative non-work distraction?



The latter. My work can get a bit monotonous and I need something to break it up.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 15, 2020)

NoXion said:


> The latter. My work can get a bit monotonous and I need something to break it up.


Bolt it into something you already regularly do, so that you have a trigger for your alternative activity.  Eg when and only when you’ve performed task X at work, at that point you go and read up to one chapter of a book or some other predetermined thing you like the idea of


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 15, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Bolt it into something you already regularly do, so that you have a trigger for your alternative activity.  Eg when and only when you’ve performed task X at work, at that point you go and read up to one chapter of a book or some other predetermined thing you like the idea of


This works for me, in a "you must complete task x before logging onto Urban" way.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 16, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Fellow home-workers, I'd really appreciate some advice. How do I avoid the temptation to look up shit like current events and politics and get myself all worked up? I need a distraction that doesn't substitute boredom with agitation. I feel knackered at the end of the workday.
> 
> For the sake of my cortisol levels, please help.


I have my laptop on next to the work one on the desk, and have a look at the news and stuff when I want a change, but it looks like the news is winding you up.  Maybe youtube videos of kittens or something, whatever you find calming.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 16, 2020)

I think it’s about not reacting in the moment to being bored but rather deciding in advance how you’re going to fill your time away from the keyboard.  And then defusing the triggers that lead you to load up the news sites by preempting them with specific routines.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Fellow home-workers, I'd really appreciate some advice. How do I avoid the temptation to look up shit like current events and politics and get myself all worked up? I need a distraction that doesn't substitute boredom with agitation. I feel knackered at the end of the workday.
> 
> For the sake of my cortisol levels, please help.


I have started doing a long morning walk or cycle but leaving my phone at home. Then another walk after lunch again without phone. 

Listening to a lot of podcasts and baking too. 

It is hard to avoid the horror of the news at the moment.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 16, 2020)

I've been back WFH for the last couple of weeks, there isn't much work going on so I've not exactly been productive , got to do some this week and am being re-furloughed next week.


----------



## retribution (Jun 16, 2020)

I've just started a new job  and will be working from home for the foreseeable. It's a little strange but I just keep reminding myself to head over to Teams aka the virtual office whenever I have questions.

Work have sent me a new laptop and I've got a second screen, so I'm faced with the question of how best to arrange everything. Should I have the laptop to the side, and use the secondary monitor as my main monitor, plus a keyboard and mouse? Or should I put the laptop underneath the monitor, use the laptop keyboard, and a mouse? Decisions, decisions 

What are fellow Urbs doing?


----------



## NoXion (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I'm feeling a lot better today. I think having breakfast helps.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 16, 2020)

retribution said:


> I've just started a new job  and will be working from home for the foreseeable. It's a little strange but I just keep reminding myself to head over to Teams aka the virtual office whenever I have questions.
> 
> Work have sent me a new laptop and I've got a second screen, so I'm faced with the question of how best to arrange everything. Should I have the laptop to the side, and use the secondary monitor as my main monitor, plus a keyboard and mouse? Or should I put the laptop underneath the monitor, use the laptop keyboard, and a mouse? Decisions, decisions
> 
> What are fellow Urbs doing?


Ergonomically speaking, laptop keyboards and mice are a bit of a disaster area. You'd be far better off with a separate keyboard and mouse, then put the laptop wherever feels most comfortable for looking at the screen. Ideally, propped up on something so it's nearer to eye level, because, ergonomically speaking, laptop screens are a bit of a disaster area, too.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 16, 2020)

retribution said:


> Work have sent me a new laptop and I've got a second screen, so I'm faced with the question of how best to arrange everything. Should I have the laptop to the side, and use the secondary monitor as my main monitor, plus a keyboard and mouse? Or should I put the laptop underneath the monitor, use the laptop keyboard, and a mouse? Decisions, decisions


Depends on how much space you have on the desk/table you are working on.  I use a separate larger monitor and flatten the laptop so the screen is facing the ceiling.  I use the laptop keyboard as that is fine for me, but may not be for others.  Separate wireless mouse as I absolutely loathe laptop trackpads.


----------



## stavros (Jun 29, 2020)

I'll confess that I did do a tiny bit of work at the weekend. I'm talking only about 15 minutes, mainly because I had thought it would take longer.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 30, 2020)

My husband has started a four week contract this week. Which means I'm having to share MY work space  and we're having to juggle calls and whatnot. Good job our youngest is such a self-starter (and the elder kid is at school).


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2020)

Oh well, that's me wfh all done then. Back in work on Monday  Have told boss that there's no way I'm sitting out front though, am gonna be in my little windowless office instead, easily reachable, and safer, though with a longer walk to the door. Gonna get an intercom and door release installed too.

Bye bye lovely freedom.


----------



## Winot (Jul 1, 2020)

Government guidance for office work is still that if you can you should work from home.

I can’t see that we can justify asking people to come into our central London office. It’s not the office that’s the problem it’s the tube.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2020)

Winot said:


> Government guidance for office work is still that if you can you should work from home.
> 
> I can’t see that we can justify asking people to come into our central London office. It’s not the office that’s the problem it’s the tube.


Yeh, I manage a business centre with multiple small business occupants, who are taking turns to ask me when I'm back in because they are having to answer the door. Part of my job involves reception work (I do absolutely everything in there) and while some of them have been in over lockdown, now they are pretty much all back in. Boss said if that's the situation, then I should go back in. 

Might get a local lockdown anyway the way things are going in the North West.


----------



## Winot (Jul 1, 2020)

I can see that’s difficult.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2020)

Winot said:


> I can see that’s difficult.


Yup. I feel sick tbh, scared, stressed and really not wanting to have to go in there again full time, but no avoiding it.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 1, 2020)

retribution said:


> I've just started a new job  and will be working from home for the foreseeable. It's a little strange but I just keep reminding myself to head over to Teams aka the virtual office whenever I have questions.
> 
> Work have sent me a new laptop and I've got a second screen, so I'm faced with the question of how best to arrange everything. Should I have the laptop to the side, and use the secondary monitor as my main monitor, plus a keyboard and mouse? Or should I put the laptop underneath the monitor, use the laptop keyboard, and a mouse? Decisions, decisions
> 
> What are fellow Urbs doing?


I use my laptop screen aswell as 2 external screens (only 19”s), makes life so much easier.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2020)

I was late to a meeting today    apologised, hadn't missed much tbf, then someone turned up even later , only 2 of us were on screen (a lot of people do turn the camera off) . He was calling in from his barge


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 1, 2020)

marty21 our CEO is last to arrive at every single meeting. Doubly so for the ones he's asked for. Although tbf that was also the case pre-lockdown


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 1, 2020)

retribution said:


> I've just started a new job  and will be working from home for the foreseeable. It's a little strange but I just keep reminding myself to head over to Teams aka the virtual office whenever I have questions.
> 
> Work have sent me a new laptop and I've got a second screen, so I'm faced with the question of how best to arrange everything. Should I have the laptop to the side, and use the secondary monitor as my main monitor, plus a keyboard and mouse? Or should I put the laptop underneath the monitor, use the laptop keyboard, and a mouse? Decisions, decisions
> 
> What are fellow Urbs doing?


I've been working from home for a couple of years now. I have my laptop on a stand so it's at eye level, with a separate keyboard and a wireless mouse. The second, bigger screen is off to the right, and I use the "extend display" setting in display settings. That's me though as I'm usually working from several windows at the same time and it's a big help.

I've quite often actually got the laptop unplugged and am nesting on the sofa or putting my feet up in the garden, with just laptop and mouse.


----------



## Supine (Jul 1, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I was late to a meeting today    apologised, hadn't missed much tbf, then someone turned up even later , only 2 of us were on screen (a lot of people do turn the camera off) . He was calling in from his barge



If you work for amazon don’t you just turn up for the meeting at some point between 1pm and 6pm.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 1, 2020)

Supine said:


> If you work for amazon don’t you just turn up for the meeting at some point between 1pm and 6pm.



or put a card under the door saying you tried to come to the meeting and will try again tomorrow...

(although think you might have got the wrong marty here)


----------



## Supine (Jul 1, 2020)

My bad ((marty21))


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 1, 2020)

Supine said:


> If you work for amazon don’t you just turn up for the meeting at some point between 1pm and 6pm.


You got the wrong Marty


----------



## Numbers (Jul 2, 2020)

I was on a Skype meeting earlier like this + just in my pants.



I didn’t have video enabled nor did I have to speak, like others, so I was wondering if anyone else was doing similar.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 2, 2020)

I had to run into the office to pick up some paperwork.  I haven't been in the building since March 5.  I think my boss was tempted to hug me.  All of my coworkers who remain in the office were glad to see me, even the ones who don't like me very much.  It was odd seeing the technical department dark.   My desk was exactly as I had left and someone had been kind enough to water my plant.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 2, 2020)

Numbers said:


> I was on a Skype meeting earlier like this + just in my pants.
> 
> View attachment 220555
> 
> I didn’t have video enabled nor did I have to speak, like others, so I was wondering if anyone else was doing similar.



When video conference meetings first became An Actual Thing I bought a pack of fake comedy moustaches and beards. I wore a different one each meeting - *and I had the video enabled*!!


----------



## BigDaftie (Jul 3, 2020)

hi there, im a newbie here and also newly working from home since lockdown.  dining room chair was super uncomfy in the beginning but i somehow got used to it and its comfy now! currently still in my pjamas and vaping at my table, this is the life


----------



## MBV (Jul 3, 2020)

Had an embarrassingly unproductive day today. I knew as soon as I started at 8 I wasn't in the mood for work. I have plenty to do so I hope next week goes better.


----------



## stavros (Jul 3, 2020)

BigDaftie said:


> hi there, im a newbie here and also newly working from home since lockdown.  dining room chair was super uncomfy in the beginning but i somehow got used to it and its comfy now! currently still in my pjamas and vaping at my table, this is the life



It's shaped itself to your own personal contours.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 14, 2020)

So it looks like I'll be heading back into the office on the 29th. There's a whole bunch of new things and restrictions that, while sensible, make working there sound like fucking misery. No microwaves, no fridges, no tea and coffee provided (fuck this one in particular), and more besides. Plus travelling to work means having to deal with fuckwits on public transport. I'd honestly prefer to continue working from home. 

Fuck.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 14, 2020)

That's wank NoXion, especially no tea and coffee    My work has got various depressing restrictions in place, and we're all getting perspex screens round our desks   but at least they understood to keep the tea and coffee facilities.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 14, 2020)

stavros said:


> It's shaped itself to your own personal contours.


Or BigDaftie has shaped him/herself to it! I've a feeling that's what has happened to me, as I Max Wall my way from office to kettle....


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 14, 2020)

Seeing as I'll be working from home for the foreseeable, I've bought a new significantly bigger monitor.  Works a treat, like being at the pictures.  Now tempted to buy a proper office chair rather than using a kitchen chair.


----------



## stavros (Jul 14, 2020)

Tom Tugendhat on the Today programme was quite amusing this morning, as you could hear Mishal Husain compete for his attention with his pre-school daughter.


----------



## MBV (Jul 14, 2020)

Worse thing for me is the weight gain - getting on for 3KGs


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 14, 2020)

dfm said:


> Worse thing for me is the weight gain - getting on for 3KGs


I've lost weight getting on for 4kg, I don't have enough willpower to resist the bacon butties or the posh coffees, so I have both lost weight and saved money these past four months


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2020)

dfm said:


> Worse thing for me is the weight gain - getting on for 3KGs


I've lost a bit too - not buying sandwiches and stuff, and often forget to eat until later in the day.  Makes me realise how much I spend when working in the office.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 15, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Seeing as I'll be working from home for the foreseeable, I've bought a new significantly bigger monitor.  Works a treat, like being at the pictures.  Now tempted to buy a proper office chair rather than using a kitchen chair.


I bought a 4K 32 inch monitor at the weekend.  It’s brilliant  £200, which I found incredible because I‘ve not had to actually buy a monitor since the days when we all had 15 inch CRT ones and my mate pushed the boat out for a heavy as fuck 17 inch one for £1000.

I also have an Aeron chair and a proper work desk because the kabbess used to walk full time from home.  So I’m well set at this point.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2020)

It'll be depressing as hell having to use the shitty small monitors in the office when I eventually go back.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 15, 2020)

dfm said:


> Worse thing for me is the weight gain - getting on for 3KGs


13lbs gain for me.  Have completely stopped training, started drinking far too much daily (haven’t had a sup since Sunday and we’re only going to drink (less) on Friday and Saturday) + have been eating biscuits and ice-cream aswell as usual breakfast, lunch and dinner.  I plan on starting training again next Monday and maintaining the 5 days no booze.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 15, 2020)

Since we’re collecting the data: I’ve lost 2lb since lockdown, and lockdown came at a point where I’d just finished a session of the 5:2 diet that had already lost me 8lb.  Being at home has meant more walking, some regular resistance training and generally much healthier eating.  No going out to pubs has certainly helped a lot.  I have a rule to never drink alcohol except when with friends, so I’ve drunk very little indeed these past 18 weeks, albeit a bit more in the last 2.


----------



## stavros (Jul 15, 2020)

MP tells cat: "Put your tail down, please!"


----------



## Cloo (Jul 16, 2020)

My weight seems to have stayed the same - I'm snacking a bit more, but then I am also exercising every day (it's only 20mins of that, plus a long walk every few weeks and a shorter one or two per week) so it's keeping things in check.

I'm not imagining I'll be going back to the office this year, and nothing else I could do could cut down contact with others as not commuting - there's no reason for me to have that extended, close contact with dozens of people every day of the week given I can work from home.

I do fucking hope the kids can stay in school next term, but my money's on them making it to half term at best before they have to shut down.


----------



## stavros (Jul 17, 2020)

Over the last couple of days things have gone mental. I'm going to have to log on tomorrow and possibly Sunday to do some stuff, because I know that next week will be similar.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 17, 2020)

I think I heard Johnson is going to reverse the advice to work from home where possible, so some of us might find our employers asking us to come back into the office.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 18, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I think I heard Johnson is going to reverse the advice to work from home where possible, so some of us might find our employers asking us to come back into the office.



Mine asked yesterday if I was coming back to the office. I channelled Nancy Reagan and just said no. 

As long as I do my hours and billing they shouldn't complain


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I think I heard Johnson is going to reverse the advice to work from home where possible, so some of us might find our employers asking us to come back into the office.


The current expectation at mine is we'll be working at home at least for the next two to three months. Some staff have to be in the office, but my team and many others can work remotely indefinitely.  It just wouldn't be possible to bring everyone back given the need to distance people from each other.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 18, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I think I heard Johnson is going to reverse the advice to work from home where possible, so some of us might find our employers asking us to come back into the office.


My workplace said last month they'd shut the office until at least end of September and they have confirmed people  on furlough will be staying there until end October. TBH I doubt they will force anyone to come in and I'd hope places where they are managing OK from home will do the same, especially if getting there requires public transport. They reckon they can only get about 25% of the workforce in safely, and seeing as we are expecting massive loss of income it would probably be cheaper for them not to open the offices (our London HQ, unusually, actually belongs to the organisation)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 19, 2020)

Work is picking up a tiny bit, this has been my desk all week...



Trouble is being sat in the garden all day has led to beers from around four o’clock every day, which isn’t a great habit to get in to...


----------



## Poot (Jul 19, 2020)

My shitty Citrix fob stopped working on my Chromebook on Thursday. 

I phoned IT and they told me to wipe all the files and cookies from my Chromebook and re-install.

I laughed and told them that I wasn't about to wipe ANYTHING from my Chromebook. It's my Chromebook. They can fuck the fuck off.

Now I have to actually go to the office, where absolutely no one is following social distancing requirements, until they can get a company laptop to me, which will probably be August. 

For a massive company, they are really, really terrible.


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 19, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Work is picking up a tiny bit, this has been my desk all week...
> 
> View attachment 222828
> 
> Trouble is being sat in the garden all day has led to beers from around four o’clock every day, which isn’t a great habit to get in to...


Need to get that added into your t&C's for a return to work 😁


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 19, 2020)

Poot said:


> For a massive company, they are really, really terrible.


I heard at work there has been a massive spike in demand for laptops nationally, as a result of loads of people suddenly working at home.  But it should have settled down a bit now so hope you get a new laptop sooner than August.


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 19, 2020)

The third party company I'm working with put out several reminders at the beginning of lockdown to get people and teams to hand in unused laptop stock and chargers. No effective asset register and staff who can't be arsed to return stuff to the IT dept in a timely manner.


----------



## stavros (Jul 19, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Trouble is being sat in the garden all day has led to beers from around four o’clock every day, which isn’t a great habit to get in to...



Hopefully you've sobered up by 9am, when you start work.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2020)

FFS 









						Beware the unholy alliance that wants to make working from home the norm
					

Many in their twenties and thirties feel cut off from colleagues and the wider corporate context of work during lockdown




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 20, 2020)

Has anyone been doing online study/CPD during lockdown / WFH? Just looking at some FutureLearn and other courses, now my actual work is winding down a bit  Would be interested to hear others' experience.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 20, 2020)

It's summer, the windows are open , you hear everything....

Who's had the all day angle grinder a few doors down


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 20, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> It's summer, the windows are open , you hear everything....
> 
> Who's had the all day angle grinder a few doors down


I've got a new bathroom going in later this week.  I dread to think what the noise will be like.  I may have to try working in the garden.


----------



## MBV (Jul 20, 2020)

Re noise. I was trying to decide if it was more annoying people making DIY noise in the working day or after it. Decided after it as this is when I am likely to want to be outside.


----------



## Tankus (Jul 21, 2020)

Rumour is ...we are going back in August.?..nothing official yet


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 21, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> It's summer, the windows are open , you hear everything....
> 
> Who's had the all day angle grinder a few doors down



All day angle grinder in the sideway between our house and theirs. Just when you think he's giving it a break for a couple of minutes it starts up again. Apparently he's cutting stones for his driveway that he's making a massive fuck-up of.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 21, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> All day angle grinder in the sideway between our house and theirs. Just when you think he's giving it a break for a couple of minutes it starts up again. Apparently he's cutting stones for his driveway that he's making a massive fuck-up of.


Nightmare, can't the driveway wait till we return to the office? Massively anti-social anyway.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 21, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Nightmare, can't the driveway wait till we return to the office? Massively anti-social anyway.



He's just moved in and appears to be an inveterate potterer. Always something to fiddle with, whether it's using a cordless sander on his bench he made with pallets, or trimming his hedge with a petrol strimmer every week that the previous occupants cut once a year. He's at it 7 days a week so I think respite might only come if he has a sprog or two with his girlfriend and is consequently too tired to use an electric polisher on his window sills.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 21, 2020)

Had this welcome nugget of info in the Chief Exec's latest email:

*£6 tax relief per week for homeworkers*

HMRC has changed its practice so that from 6 April employees who are required to work at home can claim a flat-rate tax deduction of £6 per week (£26 per month) to cover additional household costs such as heat and electricity.

“For ease of administration”, the employee does not have to keep any records of costs or provide any evidence to their employer of the extra expenses they incur by working at home.

*How to claim:*

Employees who complete a self-assessment tax return can make a claim for their home working costs under the section in that form titled “Using your home as an office”.
Most employees are not required to submit a tax return, so they can claim the tax deduction for homeworking expenses either online or by post on form P87, or by phoning HMRC on 0300 200 3300.
The P87 form is easy to complete and so I would advise anyone who has had to work at home since the lockdown to make a claim through this means. Please note this option is not available to anyone in receipt of [this company's] homeworking allowance.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 29, 2020)

Since working from home is likely to be a bigger part of life for the foreseeable future than it was before all this kicked off, I've had a change-round at home.  

I set the back bedroom up as an office when I moved here, because with its fitted shelves and wardrobe it seemed best suited to accommodate my books and files, but I've never really liked it.  It's a bit small, but I think the main reason is there's a very slight bounce in the floor - not at all serious, but enough to give me pause for thought about the weight on the joists, which I assume date from the 1890s when the place was built - and as a result I don't think I've ever felt 100% comfortable in there.  So last weekend longdog came over and gave me a hand switching the back bedroom and loft space over to create a new office:



I've no worries about the floor up here, which is rock solid - the joists are massive, and since the conversion was done in the 90s they're fairly new too - and it's so much nicer a space to work in.  I actually look forward to coming up here.  The 'new' spare bedroom has turned into a nice, cosy little room as well.  Now wondering why I didn't think of doing this years ago!


----------



## NoXion (Jul 29, 2020)

Some possible good news; it looks like I might be able to successfully make a case for continuing to work entirely from home, without having to come into the office. I mentioned my concerns about the fact that a quarter of the passengers on my bus into work this morning were not wearing masks, or were wearing them improperly, and I got the distinct impression from my team leader that staying home would be possible.

I've said that I will see how this workday goes, and report back tomorrow, when I'll be working from home again. They've currently got us working in the office alternating days.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 29, 2020)

Had online training for my job today. It was hilarious. Clearly no one had done any testing to make sure the files we needed to access were working and one of the trainees, who's an apprentice, ended up leading the session for half an hour. Each time the trainer thought up a workaround the next file was corrupted or wasn't there.

One of best things about Zoom/Teams is you can see everyone rolling their eyes or in my case holding in the laughter. Poor fella running the show was probably in the office and couldn't even have a lie down or a drink after. Got another 2 days of it yet. 

Manager still saying we're unlikely to be in the office this year.


----------



## thismoment (Jul 29, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Since working from home is likely to be a bigger part of life for the foreseeable future than it was before all this kicked off, I've had a change-round at home.
> 
> I set the back bedroom up as an office when I moved here, because with its fitted shelves and wardrobe it seemed best suited to accommodate my books and files, but I've never really liked it.  It's a bit small, but I think the main reason is there's a very slight bounce in the floor - not at all serious, but enough to give me pause for thought about the weight on the joists, which I assume date from the 1890s when the place was built - and as a result I don't think I've ever felt 100% comfortable in there.  So last weekend longdog came over and gave me a hand switching the back bedroom and loft space over to create a new office:
> 
> ...


great space! I’d look forward to working there too. I also like the armchair


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 29, 2020)

thismoment said:


> great space! I’d look forward to working there too. I also like the armchair



Thanks.   To be honest - and smug - I couldn't be more pleased with it.  And that's a good thing, because I'm putting in 12-hour days at the moment, so it's nice to be able to spend them in a space I like being in!


----------



## weltweit (Jul 29, 2020)

I am going to be working from home for a while yet it seems. 
No worries here, it saves money and I get to sleep later.

Apart from that my role does seem quite suited to it.  
All I need is a laptop and phone and I can get to work.


----------



## stavros (Jul 30, 2020)

People who turn their camera off in a Teams meeting when everyone else is visible: what are they hiding?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> I've lost weight getting on for 4kg, I don't have enough willpower to resist the bacon butties or the posh coffees, so I have both lost weight and saved money these past four months


I have lost weight , no idea how much as I rarely weigh myself but I'm definitely slimmer. I put it down to obsessive walking every day . Since lockdown I've averaged about 8 miles a day.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2020)

stavros said:


> People who turn their camera off in a Teams meeting when everyone else is visible: what are they hiding?


I have turned it off when I'm the only one on video.


----------



## stavros (Jul 30, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I have turned it off when I'm the only one on video.



Fair enough: it's when everyone else has the camera on that confuses me.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 30, 2020)

stavros said:


> People who turn their camera off in a Teams meeting when everyone else is visible: what are they hiding?


On a call with clients yesterday, a colleague was on his phone so couldn't see the client getting more and more pissed off with what my colleague was saying (he didn't handle the situation at all well).  I could see the client.  After a couple of minutes, the client realised I could see him tearing his hair out, and switched to audio only.

(a lot of people have poor internet connection, so do audio only, cos their video keeps freezing)

ETA - I agree with you when it's people just being contrary


----------



## weltweit (Jul 30, 2020)

stavros said:


> People who turn their camera off in a Teams meeting when everyone else is visible: what are they hiding?


I turned video off and mute myself in zoom when I wanted to have a vape. It is easier to move out of shot for a moment, my cam isn't very wide angle so I only have lean to the left a bit and I am out of shot.


----------



## thismoment (Jul 30, 2020)

stavros said:


> People who turn their camera off in a Teams meeting when everyone else is visible: what are they hiding?



that they’re working from bed, still have sleep lines across their face and haven’t brushed their hair


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 30, 2020)

stavros said:


> People who turn their camera off in a Teams meeting when everyone else is visible: what are they hiding?



I'm normally having a fag.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I turned video off and mute myself in zoom when I wanted to have a vape. It is easier to move out of shot for a moment, my cam isn't very wide angle so I only have lean to the left a bit and I am out of shot.


Dude,  I vape on screen , no one says anything,  the only time they notice anything is when my cat makes an appearance.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2020)

stavros said:


> People who turn their camera off in a Teams meeting when everyone else is visible: what are they hiding?


They have legitimate privacy concerns, you voyeur.  

I don't want to see my colleagues - I recognise their voices and that is enough.


----------



## Sue (Jul 30, 2020)

stavros said:


> People who turn their camera off in a Teams meeting when everyone else is visible: what are they hiding?


That I'm not paying any attention and trying to get some actual work done while people drone on..?


----------



## Numbers (Jul 30, 2020)

I haven’t left the house today yet...



Because the WFH room I’m in is so hot and I’ve prob had 1 of my busiest days of lockdown I’ve been up and down the stairs all day for water/fag breaks etc.

Not bad going tho’.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 30, 2020)

Am working on a project at the moment which has illustrated one disadvantage of my working from home arrangements which is that I have a very slow broadband connection. Sometime I need to send packets of files and it just isn't viable unless I pop into the office and do it there.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2020)

My office


View from office veranda:


----------



## Leafster (Jul 30, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Had online training for my job today. It was hilarious. Clearly no one had done any testing to make sure the files we needed to access were working and one of the trainees, who's an apprentice, ended up leading the session for half an hour. Each time the trainer thought up a workaround the next file was corrupted or wasn't there.


Not quite the same but my bank manager wanted a zoom meeting with me last week to try to sell me an investment product, it turns out. You'd think they'd have given him some training but I spent a large part of it looking up at his left ear as he was using his iPad camera and it wasn't in front of him as he was using his computer screen to look things up. At one point there was a crash and I ended up looking at his ceiling until he propped up the iPad again. Not very professional.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 30, 2020)

I have only done 3 zoom meetings so far, in one someone switched off the electricity to my computer so I had to restart from scratch and in another I had a brownout for perhaps 10 seconds and again had to restart and also wait for the router to get itself going. So one out of three so far was issue free.


----------



## Winot (Jul 30, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I have lost weight , no idea how much as I rarely weigh myself but I'm definitely slimmer. I put it down to obsessive walking every day . Since lockdown I've averaged about 8 miles a day.



Obsessive what?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2020)

Winot said:


> Obsessive what?


Wanking?


----------



## Winot (Jul 30, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Wanking?


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 30, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> h bllcks
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I set up a background for my class zoom calls. 
This...


----------



## strung out (Jul 30, 2020)

Sue said:


> That I'm not paying any attention and trying to get some actual work done while people drone on..?


This, except not trying to get some actual work done, and probably just checking the cricket score.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 30, 2020)

I switch mine off because I dont like looking at myself or because the connection is unstable or because I want to do something else or so I cant be seen rolling my eyes or getting angry.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2020)

In our weekly team calls, I have one person who doesn’t turn on video whilst the rest of us do.  It’s fine — their choice.  It does feel slightly weird though, like they’re spying on the rest of us.  It takes some of the friendliness out of the interaction, somehow.


----------



## Cerv (Jul 31, 2020)

I've never turned on video in any conference call. want to at least pretend to have some line drawn still between work and real life, and that means not inviting the whole team into my bedroom.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 31, 2020)

kabbes said:


> My office
> 
> View attachment 224352
> View from office veranda:
> ...


Nice place


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2020)

Winot said:


> Obsessive what?


I've been obsessed by my step count , try to average at least 15000 a day (about 7 miles)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I've been obsessed by my step count , try to average at least 15000 a day (about 7 miles)


Back and forth from the kitchen getting ales and snacks?


----------



## Leafster (Jul 31, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I've been obsessed by my step count , try to average at least 15000 a day (about 7 miles)


You've either got a longer stride than me or the terrain we're walking over is very different. 7 miles for me would be around 18,000 steps.

Not that I'm doing that everyday!

ETA: I started my daily walks before lockdown after my doctor said I need to get fitter. I've managed to lose 6kg so I'm back to my normal weight now.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2020)

just going by my phone step counter


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2020)

Maybe Marty is using a FitBit, because they do  overestimate steps.  That’s not important at all though.  It’s the consistency that counts— find the target that works for you and hit it every day.

ETA: immediately undermined by the above post!


----------



## Leafster (Jul 31, 2020)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 224470just going by my phone step counter


I've taken a closer look at my figures. It seems that if my walk is mostly pavement based I'm averaging roughly the same number of steps per mile as you. But, if my walk involves more rough terrain and hills then the steps per mile increases. My longer walks tend to be over rougher terrain with more hills


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Maybe Marty is using a FitBit, because they do  overestimate steps.  That’s not important at all though.  It’s the consistency that counts— find the target that works for you and hit it every day.
> 
> ETA: immediately undermined by the above post!


It's the samsung app !


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I've taken a closer look at my figures. It seems that if my walk is mostly pavement based I'm averaging roughly the same number of steps per mile as you. But, if my walk involves more rough terrain and hills then the steps per mile increases. My longer walks tend to be over rougher terrain with more hills


Not a lot of rough terrain in Hackney tbf , most of my walks are on the marshes, we have several to choose from, Tottenham,Walthamstow, Leyton, Hackney.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Back and forth from the kitchen getting ales and snacks?


I have a massive kitchen


----------



## Numbers (Jul 31, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I have a massive kitchen


With no rough terrain


----------



## Leafster (Jul 31, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Not a lot of rough terrain in Hackney tbf , most of my walks are on the marshes, we have several to choose from, Tottenham,Walthamstow, Leyton, Hackney.


As you can see from my photos in your "State sanctioned exercise" thread it's a bit different out here in the Surrey Hills  

But as kabbes says it's more about meeting your targets. I'm finding that difficult at the moment as I've added cycling into the mix so I'm doing fewer longer walks.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2020)

Numbers said:


> With no rough terrain


The north face is a killer tbf


----------



## a_chap (Jul 31, 2020)

Hottest day of the year so far.

And the first day I've done all my Teams meetings without trousers


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2020)

kabbes said:


> In our weekly team calls, I have one person who doesn’t turn on video whilst the rest of us do.  It’s fine — their choice.  It does feel slightly weird though, like they’re spying on the rest of us.  It takes some of the friendliness out of the interaction, somehow.


i refuse to be stared at for no reason, unless I'm wearing something fabulous. Never goes on video for me and I even have no photo for the skype convos.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 10, 2020)

Fuck me, I done goofed today. I got up thinking I was working from home today. Nope. I was supposed to come into the office, and only realised my mistake when my supervisor contacted me over Slack.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Aug 10, 2020)

i don't put the video unless special occasion.  for a start as my webcam is on my laptop and i normally have it docked and at an angle which wouldn't work, it would require the setup to be dismantled. secondly i couldn't easily carry on working through the meeting. thirdly, i can't be arsed.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 10, 2020)

I mostly do have the camera on but sometimes switch it off for any or all of the above reasons (bad connection, want to get some actual work done, hide eye rolling and/or inappropriate hysterics, just sick of looking at myself). 

Our CEO almost never has his camera on. I'm convinced he's not there half the time.


----------



## stavros (Aug 10, 2020)

It's a universal truth, online or in person, that it's a lot easier to stay awake in a meeting if it's in the morning. I really struggle in the afternoon.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 11, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> i refuse to be stared at for no reason, unless I'm wearing something fabulous. Never goes on video for me and I even have no photo for the skype convos.



My manager told us in our group Ms Teams chat that he had a managerial meeting with the head of the department. He assumed the head hencho would want a video meeting so he turned the video on. However, the head of dept didn't follow suit so he was stuck in video mode. he felt very awkward and said it was too late to change to audio only.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 11, 2020)

I started turning off my camera when I realised being at home and not in person made it far more likely for involuntary facepalms and eyerolls to happen in meetings.

I'm not looking forward to going back. I don't know when that will be. I have to log in on Thursday morning to see what's expected of me during enrolment season; that's going to be ok. But going back to work proper I'm dreading. I've been put in a different department for no reason I've had any explanation for which means I no longer have an office. My own space for students to come in and talk candidly was so important. Now I'm going to have a desk in a staffroom.

 Do I wear a mask? I'm going to have to take the bus for a while as Mrs SI won't be going back yet, and I had a bad dream last night about me and a bus driver getting started on for asking people to mask up. 

I know a lot of it is Stockholm Syndrome esque but I'm really not happy right now.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 11, 2020)

They've turned off the aircon in the office as a covid prevention measure. 

It's really hot in there. Another reason for me to stay at home


----------



## stavros (Aug 12, 2020)

My colleague's cat decided to lie down next to the work laptop during a meeting today, so we were serenaded with her very loud purrs.


----------



## Cerv (Aug 12, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> They've turned off the aircon in the office as a covid prevention measure.
> 
> It's really hot in there. Another reason for me to stay at home



they've turned off the AC in our office too. but with the windows open & fans on it's still a lot cooler & more comfortable than my flatshare.
I'm occupying a whole open plan normally for 20+ staff to myself for now. it's eerie.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 12, 2020)

Just taken on another job so that's an extra 10 hour a week. Big relief to me tbh.


----------



## muscovyduck (Aug 14, 2020)

Imminent redundancy from the shit dead end job I hated. 
At the other job, we're being mandated to go back into the office part time (most people are working from home or going in for an afternoon here and there when necessary). Problem is, the work from home rules weren't new for coronavirus, and a lot of people have multiple other reasons why they can't come in. Someone's already handed in their notice. Trying not to let it get under my skin but the reason people are wanted in the office is so we can entertain and babysit others rather than do our jobs.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 14, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> My manager told us in our group Ms Teams chat that he had a managerial meeting with the head of the department. He assumed the head hencho would want a video meeting so he turned the video on. However, the head of dept didn't follow suit so he was stuck in video mode. he felt very awkward and said it was too late to change to audio only.


The traditional method is "oh, my bandwidth has gone a bit - I'll turn my video off so I can stay online"


----------



## Sue (Aug 14, 2020)

existentialist said:


> The traditional method is "oh, my bandwidth has gone a bit - I'll turn my video off so I can stay online"


Or drop off the call without any warning. Rejoin a minute later (without video) and say 'oh, my wi fi just had a bit of a wobble. Let's see if it works better without video.'


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 9, 2020)

We're not going back into the office until January at the earliest.  I can imagine that being extended the way things are going.


----------



## what (Sep 9, 2020)

I do alot of teams/Zoom mtgs and really struggle with those who refuse to put video on. I am dealing with adulst who I know and who would have had no problem with face to face mtgs in the past, I really don't understand why now they don't want to use the video function.


----------



## muscovyduck (Sep 9, 2020)

Had settled back into going into the office very part time but wondering if I need to take an afternoon to make sure I'm ready to work from home full time again


----------



## circleline (Sep 9, 2020)

what said:


> I do alot of teams/Zoom mtgs and really struggle with those who refuse to put video on. I am dealing with adulst who I know and who would have had no problem with face to face mtgs in the past, I really don't understand why now they don't want to use the video function.



Don't want you to see their house..?


----------



## what (Sep 9, 2020)

circleline said:


> Don't want you to see their house..?


Thats easy use the blur background, cant see anything bar there head.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 9, 2020)

what said:


> Thats easy use the blur background, cant see anything bar there head.


Only works on zoom if you have a decent video card.


----------



## what (Sep 9, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Only works on zoom if you have a decent video card.


They all have the same laptops as me and it works for me.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 9, 2020)

I'll be WFH Wednesdays for at least the next few weeks as the whole dept is doing so. I don't even have any sessions or 1:1s with students. Today was lovely. Got loads done and feel very relaxed even though I've been quite busy. Once a week, especially in the middle of the week, is good.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 9, 2020)

S☼I said:


> I'll be WFH Wednesdays for at least the next few weeks as the whole dept is doing so. I don't even have any sessions or 1:1s with students. Today was lovely. Got loads done and feel very relaxed even though I've been quite busy. Once a week, especially in the middle of the week, is good.


I used to WFH on Wednesdays (when I could) before all this started - midweek lie in and break from the commute did me a power of good.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 9, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I used to WFH on Wednesdays (when I could) before all this started - midweek lie in and break from the commute did me a power of good.


Well, I didn't get a lie in as Mrs SI and The Girl had to be up for their respective educational establishments but I think just the fact I haven't had the stress today of distancing, masks, sanitising and worrying has been a relief.


----------



## Cerv (Sep 9, 2020)

I've been going into the office. A couple of days a week there will be one or two other people in from other teams, but we've all sat at far ends of the room and kept out each others way.
Except yesterday. One team of 4 have come in to do some printing, and decided that they'll ignore all the rules to just sit at their regular desks right next to each other all day. Fucking madness. Like everything in the last 6 months has just passed them by.
I told the head of H&S but they were at it again today.
Just great if they cause a little outbreak on campus and fuck things up for those of us who actually have to be in.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 10, 2020)

I'm now permanently WFH as they've closed our office. Not sure how I feel about it, to be honest - I miss commuting and having time to myself in nice air-conditioned meeting rooms, but I don't miss the expense of petrol or getting stuck in traffic jams. I suppose it also means I can work from anywhere I feel like now.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 10, 2020)

what said:


> I do alot of teams/Zoom mtgs and really struggle with those who refuse to put video on. I am dealing with adulst who I know and who would have had no problem with face to face mtgs in the past, I really don't understand why now they don't want to use the video function.



You don't have the option to hide your face in a real life meeting. I mostly do have the video on, but will turn it off if I feel like hiding for any reason. Also sometimes turning camera off helps with a shit connection. 

Our CEO almost never shows his face online. Which is weird because he's the most gregarious fucker I've ever met. I guess he likes having the option of not being seen once in a while.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 10, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I'm now permanently WFH as they've closed our office. Not sure how I feel about it, to be honest - I miss commuting and having time to myself in nice air-conditioned meeting rooms, but I don't miss the expense of petrol or getting stuck in traffic jams. I suppose it also means I can work from anywhere I feel like now.


This is what I do - I spend a week a month at my parents house, they're getting on, so it's great to be able to spend time with them like this. That and I live onboard and am two thirds of the way through a three month journey. If I get bored of my office cabin, I have a 'laptop wanker' day out in a cafe somewhere. We cruise at weekends, work weekdays. Before the virus we'd wanted to go spend time with friends who live in Asia, who also WFH. Maybe one day. I've WFH for 17 years and I much prefer it, in an office all I ever did was watch the clock.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 10, 2020)

pinkmonkey said:


> I have a 'laptop wanker' day out in a cafe somewhere.


Not sure I'll be doing much of that, I like my 32" monitor and external keyboard/mouse too much. Plus I tend to listen to 80s hair metal at top volume when I'm working, which I don't think Starbucks would appreciate.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2020)

We have monthly department meetings, the only one on video is the big boss, there can be 100+ in those meetings and when more than 10 are on screen, it does seem to cause problems.  For those meetings, I am on mute,  and usually read a book or play on my phone    Still no date for going back to the office , but occasionally I do go to the neighbourhood in which I manage housing,  next week I'm going there for the 4th time since March.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2020)

pinkmonkey said:


> This is what I do - I spend a week a month at my parents house, they're getting on, so it's great to be able to spend time with them like this. That and I live onboard and am two thirds of the way through a three month journey. If I get bored of my office cabin, I have a 'laptop wanker' day out in a cafe somewhere. We cruise at weekends, work weekdays. Before the virus we'd wanted to go spend time with friends who live in Asia, who also WFH. Maybe one day. I've WFH for 17 years and I much prefer it, in an office all I ever did was watch the clock.


I'd like a lap top wanker day but I often have meetings or phone calls which can't be in public.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 10, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> You don't have the option to hide your face in a real life meeting.


I wear this


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 10, 2020)

I'm toking away on super silver haze hash, my feet are having an epsom salt foot soak and I'm putting the finishing touches to a consultancy terms of reference. Lovely stuff.


----------



## what (Sep 10, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> You don't have the option to hide your face in a real life meeting. I mostly do have the video on, but will turn it off if I feel like hiding for any reason. Also sometimes turning camera off helps with a shit connection.
> 
> Our CEO almost never shows his face online. Which is weird because he's the most gregarious fucker I've ever met. I guess he likes having the option of not being seen once in a while.


I had a mtg with 9 others today and everyone showed their face. The atmosphere in the mtg was the best I have had in a long time. People joking and generally interacting positively, highly recommend people try it out.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 11, 2020)

what said:


> highly recommend people try it out.


No.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 11, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No.


Is this you at a zoom meeting?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2020)

I don’t like to speak at all during Skype meetings. If I’ve got something to say I’ll chip in, but I’m not saying hello and goodbye. I’ll type it instead. I have my mike turned off as there’s nothing more irritating than hearing people scratching and breathing.


----------



## stavros (Sep 12, 2020)

Of the three meeting systems I've used, Skype, Zoom and Teams, Skype seems to be the worst. Is this consistent with everyone else's experiences?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 12, 2020)

stavros said:


> Of the three meeting systems I've used, Skype, Zoom and Teams, Skype seems to be the worst. Is this consistent with everyone else's experiences?


Yep. It's shit.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 12, 2020)

Teams has worked just fine whenever I've had cause to use it. Although to be fair my interactions within those meetings didn't go any further than saying "hello" and spending the rest of the meeting muted.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Sep 12, 2020)

Skype was the market leader i think more than 10 years ago. It has long since gone downhill, Teams is basically its replacement and the Zoom people are possibly the only ones to be having a super good lockdown as they properly took advantage to tweak and improve and make themselves the popular choice.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 12, 2020)

I find Zoom easier to use than Teams and haven't ever attempted to use skype for meetings. Teams seems to take over your camera after use and not release it for other programs plus it installed itself to start on start-up which I didn't want and thought was a liberty.


----------



## Supine (Sep 12, 2020)

I use Skype, Teams and Google Meet on a daily basis. I don't really prefer any of them tbh. They are all kind of the same e.g. They work.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 13, 2020)

stavros said:


> Of the three meeting systems I've used, Skype, Zoom and Teams, Skype seems to be the worst. Is this consistent with everyone else's experiences?


Yes, Skype seems to be flakier than Teams.  We don't use Zoom at work, at least not for internal meetings so don't know anything about that.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2020)

stavros said:


> Of the three meeting systems I've used, Skype, Zoom and Teams, Skype seems to be the worst. Is this consistent with everyone else's experiences?


We had Skype at the beginning at work , was pretty swiftly dumped for Teams , which does work better. Haven't used Zoom for work , used it once on a quiz and it was great.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 13, 2020)

I've got Skype for Business on my Windows box for a client project, and it's worse than a fucking virus for popping up in the middle of stuff when I'm trying to work, and being impossible to silence.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2020)

My next door neighbours are moving to Barbados in about 2 weeks, spending a year there with their 2 kids. She is continuing to WFH for at least 3 months whilst they are there (not sure what she does) He works in event management which is all on-line atm anyway. Not sure if they will also be working there as well. It is a great opportunity,  and if you get around the time difference , you could work from home anywhere.


----------



## thismoment (Sep 13, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I find Zoom easier to use than Teams and haven't ever attempted to use skype for meetings. Teams seems to take over your camera after use and not release it for other programs plus it installed itself to start on start-up which I didn't want and thought was a liberty.



Yeah, I have that too, Teams starting up when I switch the laptop on. So annoying. Especially as I’ve used Teams just once and use Zoom instead.


----------



## thismoment (Sep 13, 2020)

marty21 said:


> My next door neighbours are moving to Barbados in about 2 weeks, spending a year there with their 2 kids. She is continuing to WFH for at least 3 months whilst they are there (not sure what she does) He works in event management which is all on-line atm anyway. Not sure if they will also be working there as well. It is a great opportunity,  and if you get around the time difference , you could work from home anywhere.



Working from home in Barbados! That’s sounds idyllic. Although I’ll just have the Barbados bit...post Covid obviously


----------



## MBV (Sep 13, 2020)

I get frustrated with clients that join Skype or Team calls via dialing in as "they don't get on with technology".


----------



## Leafster (Sep 13, 2020)

marty21 said:


> My next door neighbours are moving to Barbados in about 2 weeks, spending a year there with their 2 kids. She is continuing to WFH for at least 3 months whilst they are there (not sure what she does) He works in event management which is all on-line atm anyway. Not sure if they will also be working there as well. It is a great opportunity,  and if you get around the time difference , you could work from home anywhere.


That sounds like they might be taking advantage of this scheme.









						Want to spend a year working remotely in Barbados? Applications are now open
					

Spending a year in paradise will set you back £1,570




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Nov 11, 2020)

My work laptop started making some very odd, industrial-style sounds this afternoon. I didn't notice at first, because I had Autechre on the stereo at the time.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 12, 2020)

dfm said:


> I get frustrated with clients that join Skype or Team calls via dialing in as "they don't get on with technology".



One of our most senior people does this, every time. She also (pre-covid) used to come into our office and ask one of us to scan documents for her; at first we thought it was hierarchical snootiness on her part, but her dial-in thing suggests that actually she is just staggeringly uncomfortable with technology. 

Which is weird, because she's scarily efficient and very competent in other ways.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 12, 2020)

Everyone's contracts are going to be changed to say workplace is officially home and their local office - I'm predicting at this rate, certainly if vaccine gets rolled out in coming months, there will be office opening some point late spring and I'd probably be up for going in a couple of days a week. I wouldn't be surprised if there's a drop-off in office attendence, or even temporary shut-down next autumn/winter unless there's extreme confidence about the vaccine.

Having started off in the lounge/front room for the first 4-5 months I've finally accepted the 'spare room' is my office - I think I still thought of it as the au pair's room for the first few months and didn't feel quite right using it, but the fact is the chair and desk in there are much better height for me that the dining table or desk in front room (where wifi is not great). Have taken to burning a scented candle every day to make the space nice, have hung more pictures in there.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 12, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I've got Skype for Business on my Windows box for a client project, and it's worse than a fucking virus for popping up in the middle of stuff when I'm trying to work, and being impossible to silence.


I use Skype extensively, meetings/presentations/training and have never had a problem with it.


----------



## MBV (Nov 12, 2020)

We have Skype for business and MS teams installed. Great for internal meetings, less so for external stuff so we use WebEx.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 3, 2020)

A uniquely 2020 eerie experience: sitting in an online meeting room on your own, waiting for the other person to join you. Staring at your own unnerved face and listening to the electronic hum of alone-ness.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2020)

My wfh has changed a bit during this long , fucking long period. I was just sitting on the sofa , laptop on lap all week. Mrs21 was using the spare room whilst I worked on the sofa like a savage . Mrs21 has now gone part-time (flexible retirement) so I am only a savage Mon-Weds .


----------



## Leafster (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm currently experiencing a more usual pandemic induced WFH day than I normally have. I've worked from home for years and have a dedicated office but I'm having to have my central heating boiler replaced and relocated. The current boiler is in my office so I've had to move all my equipment to the Dining Room to allow the engineers to work. 

I'm now sat at my Dining Table on an inappropriate chair with cables running across the floor to the nearest socket. 

So this it what everyone else has had to put up with?   

PS - they haven't turned up yet, they were _supposed_ to be here at 8am.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I'm currently experiencing a more usual pandemic induced WFH day than I normally have. I've worked from home for years and have a dedicated office but I'm having to have my central heating boiler replaced and relocated. The current boiler is in my office so I've had to move all my equipment to the Dining Room to allow the engineers to work.
> 
> I'm now sat at my Dining Table on an inappropriate chair with cables running across the floor to the nearest socket.
> 
> ...


We had a new boiler fitted as well #solidarity . But it didn't affect wfh arrangements as it was in the attic & remains in the attic.  Glad we had it done though,  especially atm .


----------



## Leafster (Dec 3, 2020)

marty21 said:


> We had a new boiler fitted as well #solidarity . But it didn't affect wfh arrangements as it was in the attic & remains in the attic.  Glad we had it done though,  especially atm .


The boiler has been soldiering on for a couple of years developing more problems so I made the decision last winter to have it replaced this summer. Then COVID happened and I didn't get around to it. Last week it developed a terminal fault so it has to be done now.    

The new one is going up in the loft.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2020)

Leafster said:


> The boiler has been soldiering on for a couple of years developing more problems so I made the decision last winter to have it replaced this summer. Then COVID happened and I didn't get around to it. Last week it developed a terminal fault so it has to be done now.
> 
> The new one is going up in the loft.


Pretty similar , but we did manage to get it done by October. Another thing we put off for years is the roof which was supposed to be replaced in the summer but downstairs is selling her flat and preferred to pass this one to the buyers (she is sending them the money) so January will see a new roof sorted.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 3, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> A uniquely 2020 eerie experience: sitting in an online meeting room on your own, waiting for the other person to join you. Staring at your own unnerved face and listening to the electronic hum of alone-ness.


I always put myself on mute in case I talk to myself without realising and not notice the other person joining.

For quite a long time now most of my days are taken up by meetings, so I get bugger all done.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 3, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I'm having to have my central heating boiler replaced and relocated. The current boiler is in my office so I've had to move all my equipment to the Dining Room to allow the engineers to work.


You're lucky - we're having some replastering done, and the workmen have requested that we vacate the house completely while they're working (apparently they're afraid of getting caught out by Track'n'Trace and getting a 2-week unpaid vacation). So next Tuesday I'll be working from a hotel room for the day.


----------



## Cerv (Jan 9, 2021)

starting my new job on Monday and despite my polite reminders, they failed to actually post the laptop yet.
so not sure how much they expect me to actually get done but it's going to be interesting finding out.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 9, 2021)

hoping theres a return to the office eventually. hate it, really. i do like getting up later and having a kip for my lunchbreak, but damn i miss hte people. even miss the commute - listening to music, etc. i manage buildings and getting involved in project work is fiddly and annoying when off site.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 9, 2021)

a hybrid set up would be nice.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jan 9, 2021)

dfm said:


> I get frustrated with clients that join Skype or Team calls via dialing in as "they don't get on with technology".


Probably so they can curl one out on mute while doing the call - multitasking!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2021)

I hate wfh and fear for my mental health and professionalism if I do, but am increasingly feeling that my workplace needs to shut down as staff and customers are just too at risk. But we _do_ provide an essential service - though most of it can be done over the phone, it’s just  that we have to deal with people who have communication issues because English is there second language, or because they are vulnerable and/or chaotic and need face to face contact. So many people come to my work though who could easily have done it all from home and really should be staying there. It’s getting a bit tiresome trying to remain professional when people keep turning up, maskless, asking about some trivial issue.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 9, 2021)

my working from home is work intense for twenty minutes, then do something else like eat, watch 4 youtube videos, have a vape in the garden, then another 20 minutes of intense work, etc etc.

I can't break out of that sort of pattern. it's just the way my brain is made. i can imagine MANY of my colleagues though do the whole log on at nine, keep plugging all the way through until 5.

I've accepted that this is just how I work and the work is done and done well so not bothered.

do others have this sort of cycle when wfh? work, then foot of the pedal, the work, foot of the pedal, etc?


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 9, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> my working from home is work intense for twenty minutes, then do something else like eat, watch 4 youtube videos, have a vape in the garden, then another 20 minutes of intense work, etc etc.
> 
> I can't break out of that sort of pattern. it's just the way my brain is made. i can imagine MANY of my colleagues though do the whole log on at nine, keep plugging all the way through until 5.
> 
> ...


Yes, but TBH, I was the same when was going into work. It's just a complete inability to concentrate for long.  Being able to vape when wfh has reduced the distractions though.   There were colleagues in the office, who would sit at their desks plugging away from 9-5, with maybe one trip to the coffee machine, and one to the loo.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 9, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We're not going back into the office until January at the earliest.  I can imagine that being extended the way things are going.


it'll the rule rather than the exception, I would think, forever? If they said in for 3 days, home for 2 I'd be happy. Most of my work is onsite.

I can't honestly see them turning this massive ship around and them saying, right, we want everyone back now.

I feel for our city centres, could make cities become very strange places - might, hopefully, reverse some of the damage that gentrification has done. I.e. you won't have situations where it costs 500k for a 1 bed flat in areas where the biggest highlight is a double fronted chicken cottage and a boarded up pub. hopefully the city will retain its cultural centre but alll the other areas become places that normal folk can afford to live again. which then poses the question - is city living really worth it if work is taken out of the equation?


----------



## Cerv (Jan 9, 2021)

yeah that sounds like me too.
usually it's ok. just have to watch out for the times that the break becomes longer than the working.

it's worse at home than in the office because all the distractions are there that wouldn't have been in the old days. can always find a load of washing to do, or stick on some porn for a quick wank


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 9, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Yes, but TBH, I was the same when was going into work. It's just a complete inability to concentrate for long.  Being able to vape when wfh has reduced the distractions though.   There were colleagues in the office, who would sit at their desks plugging away from 9-5, with maybe one trip to the coffee machine, and one to the loo.


yes, complete faffer. will do everything else before doing the thing i should do first. but then i get waves were i just nail it, steam on through, but that only lasts about 20 minutes then its back to the procrastination void. i will never change this about myself. because i actually tried to and it made it worse.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 10, 2021)

Cerv said:


> yeah that sounds like me too.
> usually it's ok. just have to watch out for the times that the break becomes longer than the working.
> 
> it's worse at home than in the office because all the distractions are there that wouldn't have been in the old days. can always find a load of washing to do, or stick on some porn for a quick wank


or the plotting "if i send these 5 emails now, and then one more in an hour, that will look like I have had a productive morning." perfecting the balance of appearing industrious whilst slacking off.

but its weird, because I am not slacking off, it's just the way I work. i'm probably one of the more productive people in my team, good yearly reports, etc.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jan 10, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> my working from home is work intense for twenty minutes, then do something else like eat, watch 4 youtube videos, have a vape in the garden, then another 20 minutes of intense work, etc etc.
> 
> I can't break out of that sort of pattern. it's just the way my brain is made. i can imagine MANY of my colleagues though do the whole log on at nine, keep plugging all the way through until 5.
> 
> ...


Sounds a lot like the Pomodoro technique:









						Pomodoro Technique - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




I am also like this. Do some work then need a bit of faffing as a treat.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 10, 2021)

i'm sure it's been mentioned in the thread already, but since the question's been asked on another thread, probably no harm in another mention that you can claim a little bit off your income tax for the costs of working from home






						Claim tax relief for your job expenses
					

Claiming tax relief on expenses you have to pay for your work, like uniforms, tools, travel and working from home costs




					www.gov.uk


----------



## MBV (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks Puddy_Tat I'd been meaning to do this. Good Sunday task.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 10, 2021)

Been meaning to claim for that for ages - have bookmarked it so I can sort it out next week.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 10, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Been meaning to claim for that for ages - have bookmarked it so I can sort it out next week.



get on with it

took about 5 minutes if that


----------



## nagapie (Jan 10, 2021)

Someone I know told me that they got £6 back so I can't be arsed.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 10, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Someone I know told me that they got £6 back so I can't be arsed.



it's not an enormous amount - comes to £ 1.20 a week, but that's better than a kick up the tail...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 10, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's not an enormous amount - comes to £ 1.20 a week, but that's better than a kick up the tail...


About 50 quid a year is better than nowt so definitely worth claiming.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 10, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's not an enormous amount - comes to £ 1.20 a week, but that's better than a kick up the tail...


Mine doesn't come to enough to make me fill out a form.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 10, 2021)

£50 for 5 mins work, none of us earn £600 / hour so worth doing


----------



## stavros (Jan 19, 2021)

I got very pissed off with our OneDrive system today. Ours is an office where some quite agricultural language is tolerated; today it was liberating to be at home and turn the volume of my rage up to 11.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 19, 2021)

What's really irritating is that everyone else in my org can claim the tax relief but I can't, because I was working from home before anyway.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 19, 2021)

stavros said:


> Ours is an office where some quite agricultural language is tolerated


Like silage, acreage and yield then?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 19, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> What's really irritating is that everyone else in my org can claim the tax relief but I can't, because I was working from home before anyway.


That's a good point - I worked at home some days a week beforehand but not full-time.  Not sure if that would affect my ability to claim.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 19, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's a good point - I worked at home some days a week beforehand but not full-time.  Not sure if that would affect my ability to claim.


I think it depends on whether you are working from home by choice. I wasn't as I wasn't well enough to go into the office but I think I still discovered I couldn't claim.


----------



## stavros (Jan 20, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Like silage, acreage and yield then?



This is East Anglia, so we feed beef burgers to swans.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 20, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's a good point - I worked at home some days a week beforehand but not full-time.  Not sure if that would affect my ability to claim.



Lie


----------



## oli_1_uk (Feb 13, 2021)

I've really enjoyed working from home, I find I have a list of things to do each day which keeps me focused but have breaks throughout the day. After speaking with many other colleagues they all would prefer to work from home with only a small minority of people wanting to go back into work, I think being given the choice would be the best option for people but I can see that our workplace getting us back into the office sadly, disregarding a lot of the benefits to WFH.

I think the truth for a lot of staff is that they don't miss the office politics, the clicks and the ar*ehole colleagues, plus most people prefer their homes over going to work, unless you live in a bad or stressful environment.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 13, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Lie


I couldn't do that - it would make me feel really guilty.


----------



## stavros (Mar 16, 2021)

Another brief cameo from the cat in a meeting with senior managers today. I knew she was preparing for it, rubbing round my legs and then getting in the jump position, but I didn't have the heart to deny her access. I put her back on the floor once her tail had flashed across assorted colleagues' screens.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 16, 2021)

I picked up my giant cat and showed him to a bunch of colleagues on a call today. He gave me a shitty look and immediately flounced back to his comfortable sleeping spot.


----------



## xenon (Mar 16, 2021)

I don't mind too much working from home, now it's been a year and is a perminant situation. Full time would do my head in though. Well a couple of things niggle. I don't have a proper desk cos it's full of my own stuff, which is OK but it means I'm spending far too long in the same chair all week.

Also with basically anything worth going to outside being still shut, if I think about it for too long, the cabin fever creeps in.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 16, 2021)

colleague's cat chose the start of our weekly team meeting (on teams) yesterday to try and do a high speed climb on to the top shelf behind her.

box that was on the shelf and cat both came down fairly quick.

i must try and borrow next door's cat for next week's meeting...


----------



## cybershot (Mar 16, 2021)

I’m glad I’m back in the office. The commute sucks though. Someone invent transporters ffs.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 16, 2021)

xenon said:


> I don't mind too much working from home, now it's been a year and is a perminant situation. Full time would do my head in though. Well a couple of things niggle. I don't have a proper desk cos it's full of my own stuff, which is OK but it means I'm spending far too long in the same chair all week.
> 
> Also with basically anything worth going to outside being still shut, if I think about it for too long, the cabin fever creeps in.


I'm getting to the point where the cabin fever thing has passed and actually I'd be happy wfh permanently, if I could go out locally.  On the other hand, I think I'm looking forward to a future where I go in to the office, say, once a week.  It would be nice to see colleagues. They're not all wankers.

Plus there's a couple of pubs and the cheese and beer shop, and the second hand record shop, and the Oxfam books and music shops near work that I'll be deliriously happy to visit again.  Plus I'd get to see my mates in that town as well.

I (and colleagues) unilaterally decided to wfh before the WFH edict, and before the pubs were closed, but if "they" want me to do my miserable, expensive commute again, I want the Alehouse to be open.  In fact, I can see me going to work in the morning, then booking the pm off to do a crawl.  Alehouse, pop into Sweeney's for a pie and a pint, Castle Tap, Nags, then a swift one at the Greyfriar before getting the train home.  Actually, that sounds like a plan.......


----------



## stavros (Mar 17, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> colleague's cat chose the start of our weekly team meeting (on teams) yesterday to try and do a high speed climb on to the top shelf behind her.
> 
> box that was on the shelf and cat both came down fairly quick.



You might not have seen it, but I bet the cat gave the "I meant that" look.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> I picked up my giant cat and showed him to a bunch of colleagues on a call today. He gave me a shitty look and immediately flounced back to his comfortable sleeping spot.


My cat sometimes makes an appearance,  but doesn't like being in the limelight for long.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 17, 2021)

My cat is just as keen to show video participants his bottom as he is to show it to us.


----------



## stavros (Mar 18, 2021)

Workmen trimming trees outside my front window meant I had play extremely loud music today in order to maintain concentration.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 18, 2021)

I have been working for the last 4 days in the office at my new place. I will wfh at some point, when my laptop arrives - the impression I get is that it may take a while. Out of a team of 8, so far the most we have had in the office other than me is 2, tomorrow it will just be me! Fortunately everyone has been friendly and understanding of my lack of knowledge of teams, which has helped me pick things up gradually


----------



## stavros (Mar 30, 2021)

I found myself dancing whilst working today. Well dancing as much as one can whilst sat down. You don't get to put on quality tunes when you're in the office.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2021)

I've stopped listening to music whilst I work , so no dancing , prefer to have speaking on in the background.  Mostly been listening to Times Radio, which is radio -4 ish...


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 3, 2021)

stavros said:


> I found myself dancing whilst working today. Well dancing as much as one can whilst sat down. *You don't get to put on quality tunes when you're in the office*.



In my case, admittedly rare I think,  that's not true -- even though I _am_ in the office, when working.

</music-packed gadget and outside-chatter-concealing headphones ...      >


----------



## blameless77 (Apr 7, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> I picked up my giant cat and showed him to a bunch of colleagues on a call today. He gave me a shitty look and immediately flounced back to his comfortable sleeping spot.



My cats regularly Bomb my meetings. Always lightens the vibe


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Apr 7, 2021)

Thursday will be my last day wfh. Thank fuck. In 3 months I have almost become feral and I fucking hate what I was turning into. I have created opportunities/excuses to go in the last few Fridays and have been offered the chance to get back full time. Next time I'm told to wfh I'll be cancelling my broadband so I can't. Never again.


----------



## stavros (Apr 8, 2021)

stavros said:


> I found myself dancing whilst working today. Well dancing as much as one can whilst sat down. You don't get to put on quality tunes when you're in the office.



I did it a lot again today, variously to dub and early 00s pop.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 9, 2021)

I’ve been here 4 weeks, no sign of my laptop so I can’t work from home. So the inexperienced temp gets to deal with angry walk-ins while the managers hide at home


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 9, 2021)

I also get tasked with doing everyone’s printing and post


----------



## stavros (Apr 10, 2021)

The mouse I took from the office a year ago is very much on its last legs. I think my local computer shops open on Monday, so I'm going to have to invest in one of my own.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 10, 2021)

stavros said:


> The mouse I took from the office a year ago is very much on its last legs. I think my local computer shops open on Monday, so I'm going to have to invest in one of my own.



Early on I invested in a ergonomic wireless side mouse.

Absolute best choice of the pandemic


----------



## existentialist (Apr 11, 2021)

stavros said:


> The mouse I took from the office a year ago is very much on its last legs. I think my local computer shops open on Monday, so I'm going to have to invest in one of my own.


It's worth paying a bit more than a tenner for a mouse, BTW. Mine generally survive for at least 10 years, and I usually (haha, 2 bought in the last two decades = "usually" ) aim for something in the mid-£30 range. Microsoft mice aren't half bad. Logitech are OK. Steer clear of the no-name hockey pucks, which feel horrible and break rapidly.

It does surprise me, in a way, how little people are prepared to pay for the peripherals they are going to spend hours a day using. Someone complained about their horrible keyboard to me the other day, so I sent them the link to the keyboard I use. "£109? I'm not paying THAT for a keyboard, I can get 10 for that price." Yep, 10 keyboards you hate.

And once you get into proper keyboard geekery, £109 is the bargain basement. I am not into proper keyboard geekery - I wouldn't know a Cherry MX keyboard switch if it came into my living room and jumped all over the furniture.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 12, 2021)

stavros said:


> The mouse I took from the office a year ago is very much on its last legs. I think my local computer shops open on Monday, so I'm going to have to invest in one of my own.



I can recommend this one, really comfortable and seems to be wearing well after a couple of years on constant use
Wireless Vertical Ergonomic Optical Mouse{12389548450}_{117659604363}_{499962699527}&gclid=CjwKCAjwvMqDBhB8EiwA2iSmPGbLdOs-7DHFJmS4kftRJRdWoLHfUzDUy83RJ0Nfsm8VvvTMg1tKhhoCEI4QAvD_BwE


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 20, 2021)

Awful


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 20, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Awful...View attachment 264113



I hope that's not cherry Coke. You're depraved enough that it might be


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 20, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> I hope that's not cherry Coke. You're depraved enough that it might be



Coke zero. I do keep getting stitched up with cherry 7 Up though, bogging.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 20, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> I hope that's not cherry Coke. You're depraved enough that it might be


I don't drink fizzy drinks any more, but if I did it would be cherry Coke or Dr pepper. Sweet bin juice.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 20, 2021)

Quality orange juice at lunchtime with the food, otherwise coffee all the way!  

The fact that I'm not (thread-relevantly!) working from home, is irrelevant here ......


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 21, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Awful
> 
> 
> View attachment 264113


Get a wireless keyboard and mouse.


----------



## stavros (Apr 21, 2021)

I had a meeting *in person* today. I'm very proud of myself for remembering how to put on a tie.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 21, 2021)

Well I've bloody loved working from home and I'm glad to say that we are never going back to have people permanently office based. Half our staff were largely WFH/mobile before C19 and we'd just launched an Agile working policy so that all staff could WFH as much as they liked (oh, the irony), so now we've ditched a couple of offices alltogether and are turning the remaining ones into a sort of co-working space that staff can use as they wish. (Booking restrictions apply)
I intend to almost never be there.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 21, 2021)

Next door are totally redoing the back of their house (end of house where the spare room/my study is) so there is intermittent banging and drilling.

I'm really curious as to what they're doing - their house was an HMO when they bought it 3 or 4 years ago and they've done a lot of work to it, but now they've finally taken out the kitchen they inherited (and most of the walls of it). Will have to ask for a peek inside once allowed - everyone on this stretch has done different things to the layout - we bought ours still with the original layout that included a tiny Edwardian kitchen space and outside-opening loo.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm 7 weeks in an have got into a pattern of bed at midnight - get up 8.30... all very civilised.  Can't imagine going back to 5 days on the tube now..

We're not going to be going back until at least September, and it is within my domain to try to mitigate office based working..


----------



## Cloo (Apr 22, 2021)

Was watching some research discussions today about this kind of thing (part of my job!) - an organisation who poll lots of people about workplace experience were saying that basically, almost everyone rates home better for work than the office, although the very best performing offices (and they literally cover 100ks) do outdo the average home experience. But essentially, offices are going to have to do a lot to be better than homeworking.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 22, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Was watching some research discussions today about this kind of thing (part of my job!) - an organisation who poll lots of people about workplace experience were saying that basically, almost everyone rates home better for work than the office, although the very best performing offices (and they literally cover 100ks) do outdo the average home experience. But essentially, offices are going to have to do a lot to be better than homeworking.


We had a whole office teams meeting today, with the results of a survey the firm did.  

About 40% of people are still looking to work in the office all or most of the time. That surprised me, but we have a lot of youngsters and a lot of people whose commute is just a 20 minute walk. 

Our offices are pretty good to be fair - aircon, comfortable, free coffee, cafe areas, quiet areas, sofa type seating in "collaboration pods" etc, and, in my case, a great view.   

The firm is looking to scale back its floorspace though, and confirmed that they are not renewing part of the lease on a building in a different location.   

The survey is right though - offices are going to have to change and be much better for people to work in, as there will be a surplus of supply over demand.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 22, 2021)

Sounds like you do have an above-average workplace mx wcfc - these survey-gatherers (Leesman Index) found that in the best workplaces, around 50% of people want to go back 4-5 days a week, compared to 27% in an average one, which I found really striking. I asked a question in the chat about whether good workplaces encouraged good workplace friendships and whether that attracted people back? This started a bit of a conversation and someone pointed me to some research on this from last year which I must look up. Someone else said she reckoned that awful workplaces might strike up the best friendships as you bond over the dreadfulness


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 22, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Someone else said she reckoned that awful workplaces might strike up the best friendships as you bond over the dreadfulness



I have worked in some pretty awful offices.

It certainly created a degree of "solidarity".


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 22, 2021)

All I can say is that not meeting my colleagues isn’t helping me get used to the huge complex organisation I know work for, and zero chance of making work friends when they don’t come into the office.

Still no sign of my laptop, so I’m destined to be post monitor for my colleagues for another few weeks.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 22, 2021)

to me it's all about the set up. i spent half the pandemic uncomfortable on a kitchen table, using a laptop. now i got a wireless mouse, an office chair, wireless keyboard it improved it by many times. mix of office and onsite will do nicely. whether we get it or not is another thing. i work for a uni and i have a suspicion that if/when the students return fully to classrooms, labs, etc, then they will expect staff to do the same.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 22, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> All I can say is that not meeting my colleagues isn’t helping me get used to the huge complex organisation I know work for, and zero chance of making work friends when they don’t come into the office.
> 
> Still no sign of my laptop, so I’m destined to be post monitor for my colleagues for another few weeks.


My daughter has started a whole new career this last year.  It is shite for her.  She's coping but I expect her to be in the office as soon as things open up, whether the carpets are nice or not, tbh.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 22, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> to me it's all about the set up.


I spent the summer working on the kitchen table with the patio doors open.  
It became clear that mrs mx didn't like this set up, and I'm now upstairs in the boxroom.  It was fine in winter.  

Come Summer, I want to be back downstairs again.  I have a cunning plan, but it requires bits of furniture to be removed from the old "family room".  

And, tbh, it looks like I'll be wfh long term so I need something "proper".


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 22, 2021)

Irony is when I moved down here I rented a place with two bedrooms to use one as an office, I’ve barely in the room since!


----------



## miss direct (Apr 22, 2021)

The excitement of being in a place where I can set up an office, rather than working in the corner of the bedroom.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 22, 2021)

miss direct said:


> The excitement of being in a place where I can set up an office, rather than working in the corner of the bedroom.



Good point, I’ll shut my noise


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 22, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Was watching some research discussions today about this kind of thing (part of my job!) - an organisation who poll lots of people about workplace experience were saying that basically, almost everyone rates home better for work than the office, although the very best performing offices (and they literally cover 100ks) do outdo the average home experience. But essentially, offices are going to have to do a lot to be better than homeworking.



Despite that thousands of managers will demand staff come back to the office


----------



## miss direct (Apr 22, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Good point, I’ll shut my noise


Ooh no, I didnt mean it like that. So where are you working?


----------



## Cloo (Apr 22, 2021)

miss direct said:


> The excitement of being in a place where I can set up an office, rather than working in the corner of the bedroom.


One thing that came out today was, unsurprisingly, there is a significantly higher degree of satisfaction with WFH for those who could work in a room where they could shut the door to anyone else.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 22, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Despite that thousands of managers will demand staff come back to the office


Certainly some big companies are doing that.  Goldman Sachs: Bank boss rejects work from home as the 'new normal'

But there are a lot of big companies eyeing the rent savings and soft staff retention and moving to a more flexible way of working.









						PwC announces new flexible work deal for employees
					

Following extensive consultation with employees, PwC has announced to its 22,000 people changes to allow greater flexibility for post-pandemic working.




					www.pwc.co.uk
				




At my place (medium sized business) today we have been told clearly that, post covid, managers absolutely must not pressurise staff to go into work unless there was a genuine need to be in the office.  It is not just bullshit.  

My guess is that most employers are eyeing up the rent savings and loving it, and businesses that try to buck the trend will find staff recruitment and retention difficult and will adapt to that in the medium term.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 22, 2021)

Cloo said:


> One thing that came out today was, unsurprisingly, there is a significantly higher degree of satisfaction with WFH for those who could work in a room where they could shut the door to anyone else.


Oh, the difference it made for me personally was incredible. This time last year I had a whole office set up. Then when my work day was over, I'd do my paperwork and prep for the next day, then close the door and go to another room. Massive psychological difference akin to leaving the workplace.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 22, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Ooh no, I didnt mean it like that. So where are you working?



An open plan office in a large public sector organisation. It’s only a 10 minute drive from home and I might be odd but I like getting up, showering, wearing work clothes and going to work. So when I leave the office, it’s all over, and the work clothes come off when I get home. 

I also quite like overhearing the conversations from Finance and purchasing etc, they’re not exactly interesting but it gives me some knowledge of the wider organisation.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 22, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Oh, the difference it made for me personally was incredible. This time last year I had a whole office set up. Then when my work day was over, I'd do my paperwork and prep for the next day, then close the door and go to another room. Massive psychological difference akin to leaving the workplace.


I have that advantage at the moment.  I can close the door on the boxroom/my office and forget it.

I am conflicted because I want to come downstairs again, (basically so I can pop outside for a skive sometimes) over summer and that means changing furniture.  It also means I will share "my room" downstairs with work, but I am disciplined enough to turn everything off.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 22, 2021)

I figure a dynamic will emerge where organisations that don't offer alot more flexible working will find it difficult to recruit and retain over time, so flexible and home working will become more common..   Who is going to want to work somewhere where you have to be in 9am every day...etc


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Apr 22, 2021)

Been back in a couple of weeks and I feel human again. Pointless conversations, other people's work I have no interest in, the noisy cunts that annoy, I love it. Very strange what you miss so much but don't realise it. It's life and how we live it, or we did. Just had a few outside pints with a few mates I haven't sat with for 6 months and I feel almost human again, bit cold but I don't care.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 22, 2021)

Hollis said:


> I figure a dynamic will emerge where organisations that don't offer alot more flexible working will find it difficult to recruit and retain over time, so flexible and home working will become more common..   Who is going to want to work somewhere where you have to be in 9am every day...etc



People like me who need some semblance of structure


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 22, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> People like me who need some semblance of structure


and each to their own and that is exactly what (some/many) employers are offering. At my place it is very much "if you want to come in every day, do, but if not, wfh and pop in when you need to"


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 22, 2021)

That's great in theory until the powers that be realise that means having an office that they're paying for half full half the time.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 23, 2021)

crojoe said:


> That's great in theory until the powers that be realise that means having an office that they're paying for half full half the time.



They might see the advantage of a smaller office


----------



## Winot (Apr 23, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> and each to their own and that is exactly what (some/many) employers are offering. At my place it is very much "if you want to come in every day, do, but if not, wfh and pop in when you need to"



This is the direction we are heading. Will be looking for an office a third of the size when our lease is up.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 23, 2021)

It looks like my employer (large distance-learning Uni) will be adopting a flexible approach when we're finally allowed back in the office.
I'd like to go in a couple of days a week and most of my colleagues seem to be thinking on similar lines, so inevitably that'll lead to a scaling down of office space, there is talk of having bookable spaces.

I heard the other day that between March-Sept last year they saved £2k + on toilet roll alone


----------



## Cloo (Apr 23, 2021)

crojoe said:


> That's great in theory until the powers that be realise that means having an office that they're paying for half full half the time.


Well that's exactly what's being discussed in my field right now - by different surveys, businessed are expected to drop their floorspace by 15-40% (depending who you ask) and people are wondering what the alternatives are. There's some talk of 'grey space', people subletting their office space to others, and various consultancies already arrange this for occupiers as middlemen, but are really touting it now. Some have suggested a 'hub and spoke' model of a central office a smaller hub ones in suburbs/commuter areas but it's looking increasingly likely that's not going to fly - people aren't likely to have an even spread of workers from different areas, it could end up race/class stratified and is not likely to be add up economically. Perhaps more common might be employers having membership or voucher schemes for local 'third spaces', for people who want to/need to get out of the house, but HQ is some way away.

My employer is still not at all pushing the office, though they have opened about a dozen desks in each of our London and Birmingham offices - we already had a lot of WFH and I don't think my whole team was in the office for more than 2 or 3 days a week, for example. Fascinated to see what we do with London HQ as, unusually, we do own it - I know they have had Knight Frank in consulting about space use. I have actually long thought, seeing as we are a professional membership organisation, it would be smart for us to have some sort of co-working hub for members (we already had a lounge space many used for meetings when in London) and I wouldn't be wholly surprised if they do institute something like that and/or sublet some of the space to related professionals.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 23, 2021)

The implications for my employer -- one of the biggest CS employers anywhere, certainly in Wales -- are already getting our 'leadership board' (= boss-class gang!) highly exercised.

There's been loose early talk of a higher proportion of us working from home than are aleady doing so, but there'd be big complications for those of us whose work is still so paper-based. 

Delivering and collecting big volumes of customer-confidential paperwork to and from employees' homes, has all sorts of possible nightmares. Not least logistically.

And can devolved laptop and printers be kept truly secure at distance?

So some employers will keep going with offices because they have to.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 23, 2021)

I don’t see how that kind of model can work for industries such as mine which have a lot of private and confidential data to deal with. But I’m not very forward-looking


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 23, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> It looks like my employer (large distance-learning Uni) will be adopting a flexible approach when we're finally allowed back in the office.
> I'd like to go in a couple of days a week and most of my colleagues seem to be thinking on similar lines, so inevitably that'll lead to a scaling down of office space, there is talk of having bookable spaces.
> 
> I heard the other day that between March-Sept last year they saved £2k + on toilet roll alone



Oops, I typed that wrong, it's actually £200K + on toilet roll!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 23, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Delivering and collecting big volumes of customer-confidential paperwork to and from employees' homes, has all sorts of possible nightmares. Not least logistically.


Don't they scan stuff in when it arrives?


BoatieBird said:


> Oops, I typed that wrong, it's actually £200K + on toilet roll!


That's a hell of a lot on bog roll - are your colleagues spending all their time shitting while on the clock?   Spending something around £400k a year on it seems pretty high.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 23, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I don’t see how that kind of model can work for industries such as mine which have a lot of private and confidential data to deal with. But I’m not very forward-looking


There are solutions out there. I'm not sure how "joined-up" they are though. I deal with a lot of private and confidential data. My main software provider is heavily pushing an online portal solution as a secure interface between me and my clients. Both the clients and I can upload digital documents to it securely and communicate through it. It comes at a cost though.   

However, that solution would only cover some of the work I do. I already use two other solutions for other aspects. They are both supposedly secure but even so, some clients are reluctant to use them.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 23, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's a hell of a lot on bog roll - are your colleagues spending all their time shitting while on the clock?   Spending something around £400k a year on it seems pretty high.



It does seem a lot of money, but there are a few thousand employees


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 23, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> It does seem a lot of money, but there are a few thousand employees


They could save money by buying that awful shiny toilet roll we used to get at school.  Deter people from using the facilities at work.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 23, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I don’t see how that kind of model can work for industries such as mine which have a lot of private and confidential data to deal with. But I’m not very forward-looking


It's very much resolvable.  My company has vast call centres and deals with huge amounts of personal data daily but still managed to shift it's entire operations to WFH pretty much overnight last year, with no breaches.  I don't actually know how they managed to resolve the call centre problems (e.g. the call centres themselves are highly secured against people doing things like duplicating credit card numbers, including things like not allowing staff to have their own phones in the call room, for example), but it's somehow been done.  The data issues are way simpler, though -- every single staff member has a virtual desktop that we access via a thin client, which means no data exists on any hard drives except for the central servers and all virtual desktops only use the predetermined secure installed set ups appropriate for that user.  WFH is no less secure than working in the office, because it's the identical system either way.  It's a two-key encryption to be able to access the virtual desktop too.  My company has to deal with literally hundreds of thousands of half-decent cyber attacks per day, so it long since abandoned the idea of relying on the security of each individual user hardware set-up.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 23, 2021)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Delivering and collecting big volumes of customer-confidential paperwork to and from employees' homes, has all sorts of possible nightmares. Not least logistically.





farmerbarleymow said:


> Don't they scan stuff in when it arrives?



If only our scanning department could!!!!! 

But the volumes of incoming mail are literally insane, and there'd be a beyond-bonkers amount of rubbish,  rejected applications scanned on to no purpose, if stuff wasn't assessed and sorted by us workers first.

All accepted stuff *IS* scanned on afterwards -- the stuff that is actually processed, and doesn't need to be sent back, that is!!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 24, 2021)

spotted something that you need to re-claim the tax relief on working from home for the new tax year that started a few weeks ago

it's only £ 1.20 a week but that's better than a kick up the tail...






						Claim tax relief for your job expenses
					

Claiming tax relief on expenses you have to pay for your work, like uniforms, tools, travel and working from home costs




					www.gov.uk


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2021)

65% of remote workers do not want to return to the office - here's why
					

Although working from home was significantly preferred, the survey also highlighted some disadvantages such as overworking and technology problems.




					www.weforum.org
				






> In a survey by job listings site Flexjobs, an astonishing 65 percent of pandemic remote workers said they wanted to keep working from home and 58 percent even said they would look for a new job if they would have to return to the office. Only 2 percent said they would prefer to return, while 11 percent said that remote work was not essential for them. At a third of respondents naming it as their preferred mode of working, the hybrid model that combines office and remote work was also popular.


----------



## Smangus (Apr 28, 2021)

It seems clear that a working at home flexible policy will be a way for companies to make themselves more attractive to staff.


----------



## Streathamite (May 3, 2021)

I must admit, I am so in love with WFH that having to commute again will be the biggest wrench imaginable


----------



## miss direct (May 3, 2021)

I'm working from someone else's home this week. Having a proper workspace and two monitors (even though I can't work out how to use them both), and a coffee machine - make a big difference. Oh, to actually be in my own space and be able to set up a proper office. It's impossible to be organised on a tiny little table with no space.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 3, 2021)

Our office landlords have said that as of this week we can't use the corporate car park for free anymore, as enough of their own workers have returned. Nature is healing


----------



## stavros (May 10, 2021)

Someone rang me up on a work call today, when I was about halfway through a two hour Autechre session. It killed all the momentum.


----------



## Geri (May 10, 2021)

Today was very difficult. As my house is quite small, I don't have room for an office so I work on the kitchen table. It's right by the understairs cupboard where I keep the litter tray, and my cat is very poorly. He must have used the litter at least 6 times and the smell was pretty bad, even with very liberal use of air fresheners.


----------



## smmudge (May 13, 2021)

We had the meeting, they want us back in the office after over a year if being WFH. But luckily only one day a week as they're rotating limited socially distanced desks with other teams. No discussion, no chance to make suggestions and not much notice. Nor much consideration that the govt guidelines for WFH haven't changed. And they want to firm up our hours when we've been flexi working for years. Because we got a low score in our engagement survey. Makes sense.

Think the senior managers/directors have all had their 2nd jabs now they're alright so get everyone back in.


----------



## stavros (May 13, 2021)

My work laptop went very weird this morning, not connecting to either my work server properly, nor the interweb. The ever-reliable off-and-then-on-again fixed it.


----------



## weltweit (May 17, 2021)

I have started to go into the office again. 
There are a number of things which are better done there.


----------



## stavros (May 17, 2021)

I get to out of an actual, real, genuine site visit later this week. Remember them? Work has changed the system we use for ordering train tickets since March last year, so it took me a good half an hour to fathom my way through that.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 17, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I have started to go into the office again.
> There are a number of things which are better done there.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 268826


That’s in Leeds, LOL


----------



## May Kasahara (May 17, 2021)

I know, I stole it off your Twitter feed


----------



## stavros (May 18, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 268826



Jon Snow has announced he's retiring, so he can get away with anything.


----------



## Elpenor (May 20, 2021)

Day 1 working from home.

opting for pyjama bottoms - comfy - and normal work shirt. I don’t have enough mufti that fits me to wear each day!

Plus I don’t want to associate my home too much with work!


----------



## rubbershoes (May 20, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Day 1 working from home.
> 
> opting for pyjama bottoms - comfy - and normal work shirt. I don’t have enough mufti that fits me to wear each day!
> 
> Plus I don’t want to associate my home too much with work!



Get yourself a dressing gown. 

Or a specific work one, maybe pinstripe


----------



## thismoment (May 21, 2021)

I was almost late collecting child from nursery because of train cancellations and all I was thinking was I spent all day doing computer based work that could’ve been done at home 😬


----------



## weltweit (May 21, 2021)

After about a year WFH I am now back in work Monday to Thursday, actually it seems novel and I quite like it. 

Luckily I have a lot to do so the time passes quickly.


----------



## NoXion (May 21, 2021)

They want us to move completely to "connected working" by November. What that actually entails seems to be somewhat vague, but I do get the strong impression that it involves more people coming into the office.

Judging from how empty the office has been the last couple of times I went in (I was the only non-supervisory member of my team in the building on both occasions), I think they'll find it harder to get people coming back in than they might have anticipated. _Good._


----------



## muscovyduck (May 21, 2021)

Hopefully at some point they'll figure out if they want people in offices the offices have to be nice places to be but I suspect that's too complicated for management types to get their head around


----------



## stavros (May 24, 2021)

Teams meetings are sometimes better than real life. Today I was in one which I wasn't contributing to, and a very large chunk of time was taken by one speaker talking at great length about something not entirely relevant. I got on with some other stuff whilst he rabbited, and the chair failed to cut him off.


----------



## thismoment (May 24, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Hopefully at some point they'll figure out if they want people in offices the offices have to be nice places to be but I suspect that's too complicated for management types to get their head around


It was raining heavily at lunchtime today which meant the too small staff room was busier than usual. I had my lunch at my desk, which is quite common really, but does mean that I don’t really get a break when today I would’ve appreciated it. It’s the little things like that that would make working from home preferable for me m


----------



## stavros (May 26, 2021)

I was on a webinar today whose chair was keen to finish by the scheduled time. As we got towards the end she proposed a quick fire round of questions, and I immediately expected her to say "We really wanna see those fingers":


----------



## Elpenor (May 26, 2021)

I am presenting the monthly team quiz tomorrow, live via Teams. It’s a chance to actually speak to my colleagues (the ones who aren’t on holiday or off sick) as we mostly work in silos.

The rounds are on UK County flags,  sport, music, cinema, random numbers and Foods of the world. Multiple choice to give everyone a chance!


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2021)

Work has said in a vague way that we continue to wfh til June 21st and then dependent on restrictions ending, they will ease us back. Looks like more wfh for everyone tbf. 

Mrs21 is retiring in about 3 weeks , she could have stayed on but she has found the workload stressful of late (we work for the same organisation but in different roles) 

So she never has to go to the office ever again 😎 She won't even go in to give her ID & laptop ,and locker keys etc,  she had already tasked me with this duty. 😃

She is also pleased not to have to endure leaving/retirement do because covid ...


----------



## NoXion (May 27, 2021)

I was gonna go into the office today... but then when the bus arrived, I found I had left my bank card at home, and it struck me how fucking pointless and stressful it is to commute into work. So I went straight back home and started working there.

I think I am going to fucking hate November.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 1, 2021)

Interesting results from this survey.



> A survey of 1,022 UK workers, carried out by leading HR software provider CIPHR, has revealed that nearly three quarters (73%) of UK workers would accept a reduction in pay in return for being able to work remotely permanently.
> 
> In addition, only 15% of UK workers who have been working remotely during the Covid-19 pandemic want to return to the workplace full-time.
> 
> 72% of people would like to split their time between the workplace and working from home, with 11% wanting to work remotely full-time.











						OFFICE BREAKOUT: Only 15% of UK workers want to return back to the office full-time - HR News
					

AS THE UK prepares for restrictions to ease, returning back to the workplace is on the minds of many employers. However, many employees aren’t willing to




					hrnews.co.uk


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2021)

I did go into the office for a few hours on Friday , it was great being in the office again . I've made occasional visits over the past 15 months.  I am going to go in at least once a week from now on , and maybe more. Still pretty empty there (it's an 11 story office block , 9 floors for us ,  I think maximum capacity is around 2000 , can't be more than 200 there atm.

Also finally getting a new work laptop, mine is ancient #andabitshit


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 1, 2021)

we had a day in the office recently and I know that some people did bugger all work compared to what they normally do at home! but I guess some of that at least down to it being novelty so more chinwagging than usual. the thought of no office at all would drive me mad. sounds OK short term but long term being on your own (work wise) and at home all the time - no thanks


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 1, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Interesting results from this survey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I appreciate people are thinking about the reduction of commuting costs but screw taking a pay cut for it.  There are plenty of costs associated with working from home.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 1, 2021)

Absolute fucking cunts for suggesting that home workers take a pay cut. The commercial landlords who keep pushing this shite can go fucking do one.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jun 1, 2021)

it'll also fuck us all up now people are shoving so much business waste in their residential bins, bin collection is outsourced by the council and eventually whoever's collecting it will realise they're, god forbid, collecting rubbish they might not be contractually obligated to pick up, with ensuing chaos


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 1, 2021)

marty21 said:


> it was great being in the office again


----------



## kabbes (Jun 1, 2021)

It’s not the being in the office I mind so much as the 3.5 hours of travelling required to achieve it.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 1, 2021)

Just had a teams message from one of our 3 supervisors - telling us the other two are either off sick or on holiday this week.

“I’m all on my own this week so please try to resolve queries yourself before asking me as a last resort”.

Thanks a bunch. I’m pretty disgusted by the message but as a temp I don’t have anyone I can push this to.


----------



## stavros (Jun 3, 2021)

That was a taxing two hour late afternoon meeting I had to sit through, not helped by the cat lying nonchalantly on the windowsill smirking at me.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 5, 2021)

Don’t Let Employees Pick Their WFH Days
					

It’s clear that as the U.S. economy reopens after Covid precautions that many organizations will be pursuing a hybrid future in which employees work from the office some days and at home on other days. While some managers may be inclined to let employees choose their schedule, the author...




					hbr.org
				




Oh fuck _off_. I don't give a shit about office politics or culture or whatever other bullshit. I'm one of those "young, single types" who supposedly hate working from home according to the dipshit who wrote the article, but in actual fact I would continue working from home full time if I could. Meanwhile my supervisor who has children to pick up from school is probably spending the most time in the office out of all of us.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 5, 2021)

If everyone is in on the same day, nobody gets anything done.


----------



## Cerv (Jun 5, 2021)

"everybody in on the same day" fucks plans to save money on office space by having fewer desks for hotdesking.


----------



## stavros (Jun 5, 2021)

Cerv said:


> "everybody in on the same day" fucks plans to save money on office space by having fewer desks for hotdesking.



True, if net office space remains as it was in 2019. I suspect lots of employers will downsize their office footprint, whether they own or rent.


----------



## elbows (Jun 7, 2021)

I note that Apple were absolute shitfucks last week, telling all their staff they expect them back in the office for at least three days a week from September.  So I am pleased to read that there has been a backlash.









						Apple employees rally against office working plan
					

Staff are pushing back against Tim Cook's declaration that most working days need to be at the office.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2021)

Missed a meeting this morning (wasn't that important,  some sort of update) . I had the perfect excuse (although I haven't had to use it) I was on my way back from having my second jab 😎  ambling back in the sun is a more accurate description.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 7, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Missed a meeting this morning (wasn't that important,  some sort of update) . I had the perfect excuse (although I haven't had to use it) I was on my way back from having my second jab 😎  ambling back in the sun is a more accurate description.


It's a shame the vaccine only requires two jabs, really...


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2021)

elbows said:


> I note that Apple were absolute shitfucks last week, telling all their staff they expect them back in the office for at least three days a week from September.  So I am pleased to read that there has been a backlash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We’re expected in three days a week from June 21.  I’m not going to and nobody I’ve spoken to intends to either unless they are somebody that would prefer to work in the office full time anyway.  It’s all very cat and mouse at the moment but I expect some fireworks at some point.  Or possibly for the government to change its position, thus kicking this whole can further down the road.


----------



## elbows (Jun 8, 2021)

kabbes said:


> We’re expected in three days a week from June 21.  I’m not going to and nobody I’ve spoken to intends to either unless they are somebody that would prefer to work in the office full time anyway.  It’s all very cat and mouse at the moment but I expect some fireworks at some point.  Or possibly for the government to change its position, thus kicking this whole can further down the road.



Yeah at a minimum I rate the chances of the pandemic mood music changing within the next week as high.


----------



## Supine (Jun 8, 2021)

Moving to a new project soon. Looks like I’ll be working on-site again. Will be strange after two months of working from home.

I’ll miss my afternoon nap


----------



## stavros (Jun 9, 2021)

I received an email today where one of the other recipients was a Peter Sutcliffe.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 11, 2021)

Haven’t worked in the office since March last year, email today saying expect current arrangements to continue till September.

Its going to be so weird going back in eventually


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 11, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Haven’t worked in the office since March last year, email today saying expect current arrangements to continue till September.
> 
> Its going to be so weird going back in eventually


I went to Reading for a lunch/catch up thing with colleagues last week,  It was very weird.  Getting the train, seeing people in the flesh, after 15 months of Teams calls. I was first to the pub (quelle surprise) - a couple of colleagues turned up in masks and sunglasses - I wasn't sure enough it was them to wave.  I expect actually going into work will be really weird.  Not sure I want to now. 

We had lunch in a pub within sight of the office.

Someone left the lights on in one of the meeting rooms.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 12, 2021)

i am getting slightly more used to it (i was working somewhat more than full time in the office until about october when there was a covid outbreak and we more or less got turfed out of the building)

now back on going in maybe one day (or one afternoon) a week if that.

have got in to the habit of working an (overall) longer day with lunch break and stopping the proverbial clock for afternoon tea break as well.

haven't yet got as far as naps...


----------



## moose (Jun 12, 2021)

I've been to the office and collected my belongings - first time since 11 March 2020.  I'd forgotten how hot and noisy it is, with all the humming of air con and other stuff, even with no people there. 

WFH has been good for us for recruitment - being in the sticks, we struggled to get young creatives in particular. Over lockdown, we've taken on 12 shiny new people based all over the UK, who have successfully integrated into remote teams. 

A few of my colleagues who have left now have highly paid London jobs, without having to travel there more than a few times a year. 

We surveyed all staff worldwide - approx 750 - as to whether they wanted to return to the office. Around 30% want to go in, but only for around 30% of the time. It'll be interesting to see how it pans out.


----------



## Cerv (Jun 17, 2021)

work's telling everyone to go in at some point to clear their desks, etc. whole place is being reconfigured into a new layout before we ever reopen properly.
our manager sent a meeting invite for tomorrow for the whole team to go in together. I've said no since I only started after covid and don't actually have a desk to clear. but really don't understand why the rest of them aren't saying they'll go in another day instead of crowding in together.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 24, 2021)

I have to attend the office tomorrow to do some laptop sorting out business with IT who have helpfully advised me to attend in the “AM”.

Not sure if anyone else is going to be in, everyone is quite comfortable at home. Personally I feel quite disconnected still.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm going in tomorrow and will probably do 2 days a week from now on.  From this week it was supposed to be all staff returning for 50% of the time over 2 weeks, with departments/teams deciding their own rotation.  There's 4500 in our office across 2 buildings - but this has been put back until the July date, if that happens.

I can't wait to get back in to be honest but tomorrow isn't going to be productive at all I imagine.


----------



## stavros (Jun 25, 2021)

There's some weird shit that's started happening on my work Teams, where when someone shares their screen it immediately minimises my Teams window. I had Windows updates yesterday and this morning, so I'm guessing that's the culprit.


----------



## MBV (Jun 25, 2021)

Bit of a first world problem especially as I have spare monitor anyway but work have offered kit for people who will be wfh regardless of what happens. The monitors they provide have no stands. Result is I'll probably just buy my own.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 25, 2021)

kabbes said:


> We’re expected in three days a week from June 21.  I’m not going to and nobody I’ve spoken to intends to either unless they are somebody that would prefer to work in the office full time anyway.  It’s all very cat and mouse at the moment but I expect some fireworks at some point.  Or possibly for the government to change its position, thus kicking this whole can further down the road.



We'd set september as the earliest we'd be going back. Luckily the boss who is keen to get everyone back is leaving before then.  Hopefully potential replacements with that view will be weeded out before being taken on.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 25, 2021)

Went in for a day today. My main conclusion was that it’s actually more comfortable and convenient to work from home, although it does impair the service we offer to our employees given we can’t send out letters or answer the phone.

I’d prefer to be in the office I think, but only if others are. I think this is now a 2022 decision, and by that point people will have worked at home for nigh on 2 years and the changes will probably be irreversible. I will just resign myself to not forming any close work friendships which sucks a bit.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 26, 2021)

You say irreversible but young people who can't even afford to leave home or are in flatshares aren't going to want to work from home.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 27, 2021)

stavros said:


> There's some weird shit that's started happening on my work Teams, where when someone shares their screen it immediately minimises my Teams window. I had Windows updates yesterday and this morning, so I'm guessing that's the culprit.


I've noticed something similar - I often take notes in a word doc, reduced to a small window on top of the teams call, and when someone shares their screen in a call it minimises the doc.  Annoying.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm in a Teams live event listening to Priti Patel 🤮🤮🤮 This is a definite WFH drawback.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2021)

I was in the office Friday (it was great) and picked up a new laptop + targus dock, it's taken me a cpl of hours this morning to get myself fully setup again.

I'm back in the office on Wednesday and from next week will be in 2 days a week.


----------



## magneze (Jun 28, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> I'm in a Teams live event listening to Priti Patel 🤮🤮🤮 This is a definite WFH drawback.


WFH though, so mute, turn down the volume and turn on the telly. Can't do that in person.


----------



## stavros (Jun 28, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> I'm in a Teams live event listening to Priti Patel 🤮🤮🤮 This is a definite WFH drawback.



Was she WFH, or could you see civil servants lying bruised and battered on the floor behind her?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 28, 2021)

stavros said:


> Was she WFH, or could you see civil servants lying bruised and battered on the floor behind her?


Working from her underground recharge pod, probably.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 3, 2021)

Bosses Are Trying to Gaslight Employees Into Believing They Miss the Office. It's Not Working
					

Enraged employees are having none of managers' attempts to herd them back to their cubicles, a range of sources show.




					www.inc.com
				




Bosses are still trying to chivvy workers back into the office. Seems like the workers are having none of it! As a remote worker myself, I'm in absolutely no rush to get back in the office. Fuck the bosses and fuck the commercial property landlords who are no doubt trying their hardest to protect their parasitic "livelihoods".


----------



## thismoment (Jul 3, 2021)

I reckon, when I am next looking for a job I will look for one that has some working from home already so that I don’t have to be pleading for it


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 4, 2021)

What the fuck.









						Shocking model shows what working from home could do to us in 25 years
					

Home workers could be obese, with poor eyesight, bad posture and premature wrinkles in just 25 years, a new model has predicted.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Jul 4, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> What the fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone obviously had a few column inches to fill.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 4, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Someone obviously had a few column inches to fill.


There is the distinct look of a columnist about that model


----------



## xenon (Jul 4, 2021)

This is a bit of a luxury I know but our work place are adjusting so we go a bit back to normal, in terms of personal time management as was pre covid. At least when we're not scheduled to or needed to take calls / answer emails.

Take lunch when you like, do what you want as long as you get the work done. I could, theoretically go to the near by gym / cafe taking my lunch hour when I know it will be quieter. Or you know, just stick the laundry on, do some other boring household thing you'd otherwise have to do after work.


----------



## xenon (Jul 4, 2021)

Colunmists all work from home anyway...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2021)

I think I'm going to go in more . Now that mrs21 is retired , I'm the only one WFH .


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 4, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> What the fuck.
> 
> http://[URL='https://www.standard.c...from-home-25-years-a4491326.html[/URL[/COLOR]]
> 
> ...


I must be from the future! (although I do have fewer hairs on my head).


----------



## Leafster (Jul 4, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I think I'm going to go in more . Now that mrs21 is retired , I'm the only one WFH .


At least with mrs21 being retired you won't be fighting over workspace at home.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 4, 2021)

> Susan, a model developed by job search engine DirectlyApply, psychologists and fitness experts, of what someone could look like after 25 years of homeworking, *shows that the health impact of staying away from the office* could be severe.



No, no, no, no no! 

What it shows is the impact of being a recluse, not doing any exercise or interacting with people. It has nothing to do with not going into the office.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 4, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Shocking model shows what working from home could do to us in 25 years
> 
> 
> Home workers could be obese, with poor eyesight, bad posture and premature wrinkles in just 25 years, a new model has predicted.
> ...


If I don't have to go into the office I don't care what I look like.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2021)

Leafster said:


> At least with mrs21 being retired you won't be fighting over workspace at home.


There has been no fighting , she got the spare room & I got the sofa 😀


----------



## NoXion (Jul 4, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> What the fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They really are fucking desperate, aren't they? "In two and a half decades, you'll be old and fat!", as if people weren't already experiencing ageing and obesity before the pandemic.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 4, 2021)

NoXion said:


> They really are fucking desperate, aren't they? "In two and a half decades, you'll be old and fat!", as if people weren't already experiencing ageing and obesity before the pandemic.




More depressing when you realise this is the same as what they expect to happen in the office









						The Office Worker Of The Future Supposedly Looks Like... This
					

"Emma" is a red-eyed prediction of what our bodies could look like in bad jobs.




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## NoXion (Jul 4, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> More depressing when you realise this is the same as what they expect to happen in the office
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aye, and it was page-filling guff back then too.

What's that, a lack of exercise and a poor diet can make you look like shit? Well thank fuck we've got the modern news media with their fingers on the pulse, tirelessly giving us the latest bleeding-edge developments in the science of health. All those doctors and nutritionists dieticians (nutritionists are largely quacks) must be complete fucking idiots for having missed out on such clues for decades.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2021)

Fuck off Alan


----------



## kabbes (Jul 6, 2021)

There are _so many_ reasons I would never work for Sralan.  This doesn’t even make the top 100.


----------



## stavros (Jul 7, 2021)

I had a Teams meeting with someone today whose toddler was marching toy dinosaurs across his head as he was trying to talk to us.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 13, 2021)

Looks like we are being directed back to the office by September.

Mixed feelings about this

I have had my second jab. Office is quite hot and airless and don’t want to be in it over the summer. Quite like not having to wear trousers socks and shoes in hot summer. Not enjoying working from home as it’s very isolating. Would be better for mental health to go in now I think. Am very scared of covid still and not really sure I want risk of being in office. Particularly as no one useful from a job / team perspective is there.
My contract ends in September and while it may be extended I’m having mixed feelings about if I want to stay there as I don’t feel very supported, everyone seems to work in silos and I don’t have the confidence to ask for help.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## miss direct (Jul 16, 2021)

Why does working from home make Susan's eyebrows enormous and bushy, and her hair so awful?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 16, 2021)

The only thing keeping humans from evolving into mole people is spending 3 hours a day on public transport.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 16, 2021)

Susan did just prompt me to go and get a trim - hadn't had a haircut for 8 months.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2021)

So, I have been going in more although we are still expected to work from home. My team used to have an office we could just rock up every morning , but just before Lockdown, asbestos was found during repairs so we were shunted to another office. Now they are planning to sell  that office and we will be able to go to another office when we have to go to the office again. 

However,  we have 7 desks for 20 of us 🤣 so we will have to book a desk 😀.  We can go to HQ where there is a bank of desks for about 30 folk (if all restrictions go) but there is potentially maybe a hundred folk for those spaces. It was fine today as only 4 others were in. 

Looks like WFH will be the norm for a long time to come.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2021)

Thinking about it, I'm hoping to take early retirement in the next 4-5 years (the economic impact of the virus may prompt the council to offer it ) . So this wfh 'revolution' will have more of an impact on younger folk. 

After the last 18 months , apart from the economic advantages of WFH , I much prefer working in an actual office.


----------



## stavros (Aug 4, 2021)

The first 50 minutes (50!) of my working day were spent waiting for Windows updates to complete.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 4, 2021)

Still WFH, but we've been told that from September we'll be doing a couple of days a week in the office and the rest at home.  I'm quite happy with that.


----------



## stavros (Aug 4, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Still WFH, but we've been told that from September we'll be doing a couple of days a week in the office and the rest at home.  I'm quite happy with that.


Ours seems to be edging backwards, with November being posited now.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 4, 2021)

I’ve been told September, and we are now being encouraged to get back before then. I’m starting to wonder if working at home has exacerbated my mobility issues due to using my shit office chair. 

My contract ends in September but I’ve got zero interest in extending as I haven’t enjoyed the work.


----------



## Petcha (Aug 4, 2021)

We've been 'encouraged' to start going back into work on Sep 6th. But only Monday-Thursday. Personally I don't want to as I've graced the office with my presence twice in the last 6 months and both times had to self-isolate as colleagues tested positive. Spoke to my boss this morning about my misgivings and he was fully cool with me making up my own mind, I can continue to WFH if I want. 

I actually do want to go back to work in some ways. I think I've gone nuts. My company has kindly laid on free therapy for us all, which I've taken up with gusto but still... I miss real life.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 4, 2021)

We're going back to campus for two days a week from September. During the pandemic the university has decided that all central professional services offices will be converted to open plan hot-desking hell-holes; fortunately I still have an office in the faculty so will only have to be in the call-centre on Weds and the faculty on Thurs. I'm looking forward to going back but two days is just fine. Our head of division is adamant that we never have to go back full-time if we don't want to, however I think the vice-chancellor has other ideas. We will see.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 9, 2021)

This is quite obviously Rishi whose been pushing getting back in the office since last March.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 9, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> This is quite obviously Rishi whose been pushing getting back in the office since last March.
> 
> View attachment 282791


Presumably that will also apply to MPs?  Thought not...


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 9, 2021)

It's 4.45

maybe I should get dressed


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 9, 2021)

My only contribution this this thread is this;
WFH can go fuck itself.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 9, 2021)

I can assure the government I do as much work at home as I do at the office.

The only difference is I don't need to put my jeans on at home.


----------



## miss direct (Aug 9, 2021)

This week I'm working from the sofa in a friends house.  Woke up to discover a random man asleep on the sofa so had to evict him before I could work. Didn't look very professional on sofa with laptop on coffee table. Only this week though.


----------



## stavros (Aug 9, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> This is quite obviously Rishi whose been pushing getting back in the office since last March.
> 
> View attachment 282791


A civil servant responds:


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 9, 2021)

My employer has just published its new post-covid policies. It came out today on an email with links to 6x 5 min videos and some reading to do.  How complicated can it be?  I couldn't be arsed.  Someone will tell me about it on the team call tomorrow.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 9, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> My employer has just published its new post-covid policies. It came out today on an email with links to 6x 5 min videos and some reading to do.  How complicated can it be?  I couldn't be arsed.  Someone will tell me about it on the team call tomorrow.


They are all thinking exactly the same thing as you. Except for Clive. Clive watched all the videos. Twice. To be sure.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 10, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> My only contribution this this thread is this;
> WFH can go fuck itself.



Bolllocks, WFH is ace. I've saved non-trivial amounts of time and money by not paying rip-off prices for bus tickets into work. Being able to work anywhere with a decent internet connection also means that I can look after my sister's kids if she ever fancies a night out or whatever. The commercial landlords whining about their parasitic profits can all go fuck themselves.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 10, 2021)

NoXion said:


> The commercial landlords whining about their parasitic profits can all go fuck themselves.


Yep, this. I do feel sorry for the small independents who are struggling though.
The landlord at my local fears for his pub even now it’s reopened- all the trade he used to get from commuters popping in for a pint when they got off the train has gone.
There will be many others.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 10, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Bolllocks, WFH is ace. I've saved non-trivial amounts of time and money by not paying rip-off prices for bus tickets into work. Being able to work anywhere with a decent internet connection also means that I can look after my sister's kids if she ever fancies a night out or whatever. The commercial landlords whining about their parasitic profits can all go fuck themselves.


It's not for everyone.

The WFH itself is a fucking pain in the arse.
The house ain't big enough. No office. Secure Govt Systems aren't as responsive over home wi-fi as they are over wired connections at work. Total pain.

I know what you're getting at but this isn't my experience.

And, parasite landlords can _always_ go fuck themselves.


----------



## stdP (Aug 10, 2021)

Afraid I'm also in the "WfH can go fuck itself" camp. I'm not denigrating other people for liking it - if you do, great. I just can't do it. I'm aware I'm probably in the minority on this subject but I'm not entirely happy with some people who seem to think that working from home is universally loved.

I was already at a big advantage compared to most people in that I already have a dedicated study in which to do all my hobby stuff, so it was easy enough to repurpose some of this for a home working setup. But I was a new starter (only began the job a five weeks before lockdown) so I'd had little opportunity to grok the company structure before we were all sent home (getting your feet under the table of even a moderately complex infrastructure usually takes at least six months), and one of my key responsibilities being the remote working infrastructure (!!!) certainly helped pile on some stress. Doing my job in the same place as my hobbies eventually culminated in me detesting doing either; I couldn't get in to work mode in the morning, I couldn't concentrate on work during the day and I couldn't switch off from thinking about all the work I wasn't able to do once the work day had supposedly finished (a behaviour that I felt was leading me straight back to earlier career-and-sanity-shattering bouts of insomnia) and I rapidly found myself running out of leisure activities that succeeded in relaxing me at all.

There were certainly other factors involved as well (father being ill in a pandemic and having a partner despondent over losing their job being fairly major external ones) but several minor meltdowns happened, to the extent I was convinced I was completely incapable of doing the job I was hired for and, amongst other worrisome behaviour, was considering resigning. Thankfully I was talked out of resigning by my boss (who's a very good and approachable egg) and it became evident some trick cycling needed to be done.

I was lucky enough to get my vaccine early (spare jab from the vaccination centre my partner was volunteering in) so I've been going back in to the office every day since the middle of june and almost immediately the cloud started to lift - the commute essentially serves as a solid bookend between work and non-work and it's much easier to stop myself spinning round in circles, unable to think.

Work just came out with their future which are much kinder than anyone really expected (remote working was not a thing at all prior to the pandemic), people like me who prefer to work in the office are being given extra holidays but still get the option of a limited number of WfH days if we want them.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 10, 2021)

stdP said:


> Afraid I'm also in the "WfH can go fuck itself" camp. I'm not denigrating other people for liking it - if you do, great. I just can't do it. I'm aware I'm probably in the minority on this subject but I'm not entirely happy with some people who seem to think that working from home is universally loved.
> 
> I was already at a big advantage compared to most people in that I already have a dedicated study in which to do all my hobby stuff, so it was easy enough to repurpose some of this for a home working setup. But I was a new starter (only began the job a five weeks before lockdown) so I'd had little opportunity to grok the company structure before we were all sent home (getting your feet under the table of even a moderately complex infrastructure usually takes at least six months), and one of my key responsibilities being the remote working infrastructure (!!!) certainly helped pile on some stress. Doing my job in the same place as my hobbies eventually culminated in me detesting doing either; I couldn't get in to work mode in the morning, I couldn't concentrate on work during the day and I couldn't switch off from thinking about all the work I wasn't able to do once the work day had supposedly finished (a behaviour that I felt was leading me straight back to earlier career-and-sanity-shattering bouts of insomnia) and I rapidly found myself running out of leisure activities that succeeded in relaxing me at all.
> 
> ...


It is a horses for courses thing.  My daughter started a whole new post-uni career in lockdown.  It's tough for her,  so I get it.  I have colleagues I haven't met, and a guy I'm supposed to be training as my replacement who I haven't spoken to face to face.  It's not easy in those circumstances.

And yes, I have an "office" at home, that was the box room, but it does help having the space, and not everyone will.  

I also have experienced colleagues with young children who will either tell you they have loved every minute of lockdown as it means they have spent so much more time with their kids, and others who can't wait to get back to the office* cos they can't stand a minute more at home doing year 5 maths.  

Sunak's point of view is that vast parts of the economy will collapse if we are not all paying through the nose for public transport, buying lunch at Pret or the local sandwich shop, buying "office clothes" etc etc. I can live without any of that, but it might put the Albion by the train station out of business, as no one pops in there for a swift pint on their way home from work any more.  And that would be sad.

The calls to cut wages for workers not going in, is just the usual attacking the workers thing.  My employer pays London office people 20% more than where I work in Reading.  It's supposed to cover higher housing costs/commuting costs.  I can see that being whittled away for everyone in time.  

The only reason I want to go to work one day soon is that I'll go in, take the afternoon off and go to the Alehouse.  

(* we have been told, yesterday, that it is no longer an office.  It is a "hub" 🤣 .)


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2021)

I haven't enjoyed wfh , I am going into the office more , even though we don't have to. Will do more (going in tomorrow) not a lot of folk are going in though , there are usually 3 or 4 people in , we have a bank of hot desks which could fit maybe 30 or so.


----------



## stdP (Aug 10, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> I also have experienced colleagues with young children who will either tell you they have loved every minute of lockdown as it means they have spent so much more time with their kids, and others who can't wait to get back to the office* cos they can't stand a minute more at home doing year 5 maths.



My boss is one of those parents for whom WfH has been beneficial; he'd recently just finished paternity leave before lockdown started, and he has a massive commute, so he's been having an absolute ball spending loads of time with his kid.



mx wcfc said:


> Sunak's point of view is that vast parts of the economy will collapse if we are not all paying through the nose for public transport, buying lunch at Pret or the local sandwich shop, buying "office clothes" etc etc. I can live without any of that, but it might put the Albion by the train station out of business, as no one pops in there for a swift pint on their way home from work any more.  And that would be sad.
> 
> The calls to cut wages for workers not going in, is just the usual attacking the workers thing.  My employer pays London office people 20% more than where I work in Reading.  It's supposed to cover higher housing costs/commuting costs.  I can see that being whittled away for everyone in time.



Sunak is, of course, beholden to a different covenant than you or I. Like many in the Tory party, he's got a lot of his own personal wealth ultimately tied back to property and as chancellor he's hopefully well aware of how unstable the already vastly overvalued UK real estate market is, particularly retail, in a situation that doesn't seem too dissimilar from late 80s Japan. I'm sure prices will remain stratospheric for a while but eventually no-one's going to be able to afford a house or a shop except for the private equity companies, and I'm not sure there's enough of that to maintain the amount of money coming in once your average working family don't even have a hope of buying a house (for instance, I wouldn't be able to get a mortgage for my own house even if I had £100k in the bank). Of course, disposable income vanishing on rents is just one other reason why people aren't spending money in shops and pubs but the rampant housing inequality never gets mentioned by Sunak and friends, funny that...

The "give the remote workers a pay cut" if of course another attack on workers but it dovetails neatly in to the current "levelling up" dogma, a strop to be seen to lash those lazy metropolitan elites with their cushy office jobs. Wage bumps for London and other major cities are indeed going to be whittled away for people using the remote working excuse, but that'll leave city housing even more unaffordable than it is already, and thus leaving the property bubble ever more vulnerable, unless it's to come largely under private equity ownership.



mx wcfc said:


> The only reason I want to go to work one day soon is that I'll go in, take the afternoon off and go to the Alehouse.



This is one of the things I've been missing the most - a swift 'alf with colleagues, meeting up with mates in central before a meal/show or just people-watching from behind a glass. A friend and I who both work out of central are considering a couple of friday afternoons off to catch the fitzrovia throngs.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 10, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Yep, this. I do feel sorry for the small independents who are struggling though.
> The landlord at my local fears for his pub even now it’s reopened- all the trade he used to get from commuters popping in for a pint when they got off the train has gone.
> There will be many others.



 Though I guess local pubs might see a bit of an uptick in trade instead?

I LOVE working from home and would, in fact, not be able to work at all if I couldn't work from home. My employer hired me on a work from home basis and has no intentions of changing that, thankfully, except for the occasional touchdown day. (I'd cite the DDA act if I needed to, but it's not necessary).

Being a new starter, doing my training and getting to know the company remotely hasn't felt like a hindrance. It has been for some others, at least the training part, but I think for me I learn better at home where I can mess around with the software, trying things out and risking messing up without anyone watching. It is a little odd that the only one of my colleagues I've ever met is the one I knew before I started working there, but then I'm used to that sort of connection due to being on places like this.

I've been very creative with my home office space - there was a 65cm*80cm nook by my back door that previously housed a shoe stand, and I found a desk that fit it (one of my best buys ever), and my office chair goes in front of it, partially blocking the back door (it's still usable). That part of the hallway is down a separate turning so it feels sort of private and separate. The flat itself is pretty small so I had to get creative just to find a space for a washing machine and dishwasher.

Shared housing would probably be a hugely different WFH experience.


----------



## stavros (Aug 13, 2021)

I had the joy of senior managers fucking up Zoom and Teams simultaneously, on a Friday afternoon today.


----------



## Teaboy (Aug 17, 2021)

No matter how many times I do it I don't think I'll ever get used to doing a presentation via Teams or Zoom or whatever.  Its just such a strange experience being sat at home in a room on my own staring at the monitor and changing the slides but not having an audience you can see.  Just weird.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Bolllocks, WFH is ace. I've saved non-trivial amounts of time and money by not paying rip-off prices for bus tickets into work. Being able to work anywhere with a decent internet connection also means that I can look after my sister's kids if she ever fancies a night out or whatever. The commercial landlords whining about their parasitic profits can all go fuck themselves.


wfh is not for everyone- it drove me crazy, I had to chuck a few wobblies before they let me come back to work


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 18, 2021)

Our work took a survey on what people wanted to do about WFH, then tried to creatively reinterpret the results. "You said you'd like the option of coming into an office occasionally, and might do that perhaps 2 days per week" became "You told us you want to work from home for absolutely no more than 3 days, every single week."


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 18, 2021)

We've been told that we can go back into the office if we have a specific need (incl. mental health etc.) but that the preference is for us to continue to WFH so that those who want/need to go in can do so on a socially distanced basis.
I share a small office with one other person and we wouldn't both be able to be in at the same time, so I'd be going in to sit in an office on my own.
I can do that at home and save all that commuting time/money.

I've got used to WFH in a way that I wouldn't have thought possible a year ago and I'm in no hurry to go back.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 18, 2021)

..


----------



## Sapphireblue (Aug 18, 2021)

second day back in the office today, all a bit wierd, particularly as was expecting more to be in than are in atm - about 8 out of 25-30ish total.

we've been given the option of hybrid working (home and office combo) and asked to request the pattern we want (some requested to not come back yet / at all / only one day a week in office). because we didn't have any guidelines about it (or rather apparently the admin / office manager was supposed to discuss it with everyone in advance but skipped me for some reason) i assumed they'd be expecting 2/3 days a week in office and requested accordly.

initially plan is to let everyone work their requested days but i expect in a couple of months a few people will be politely asked to change at least one day as the current schedule has some people in the same team never meeting, i.e. i requested mon/wed/fri and my colleague requested tues/thurs.

there's half-arsed social distancing going on in the office / building (at your own risk etc) but by fluke no-one i sit near is in the office at the same time (yet) and our desks are large and reasonably well spread-out so no-one is on top of anyone else.

a strange adjustment but i don't mind going into the office. thankfully. just a different list of niggles compared with at home. having to pack my lunch in advance rather than wander into the kitchen is the oddest thing.


----------



## stavros (Aug 18, 2021)

The blue screen function on Teams is an imperfect technology. I was on a meeting with someone today who had an image of a local park in the background. Every so often you saw a brief flash of part of someone, a colleague or family member, flicking into shot.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 18, 2021)

stavros said:


> The blue screen function on Teams is an imperfect technology. I was on a meeting with someone today who had an image of a local park in the background. Every so often you saw a brief flash of part of someone, a colleague or family member, flicking into shot.


I have never worked out how to get it to work, there’s only a blank wall behind me at home so I don’t bother with it anyway.


----------



## MBV (Aug 18, 2021)

Just select background in settings.

I need to pull the plaster off and actually go into the office as I said I'll do a couple of days a week working there. Hope I can remember how to work without taking a break every hour!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 18, 2021)

Expect to continue to work at home for much of the rest of the year.  Not had any issue with connectivity like others have reported in the thread, although the network has fallen over now and again - but that happened in the olden times too.  I think they hugely ramped up the capacity of the remote servers to handle the load so it all held together.

I'd much rather limit being in the office to as little as possible (i.e. never) - get far more done at home without all the pointless distractions you get because of annoying colleagues.  Plus, I can work in my undies which is always a bonus.


----------



## stavros (Aug 19, 2021)

With my patio doors wide open, I'll be interested to know what any of my neighbours who might've been outside thought of me playing Autechre at high volume today.


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2021)

I had no meetings today, but I did resolve to get out on my bike, if only for twenty minutes or so. It may not have been direct human interaction, but it broke up the day.

I also took the bins out, which was another highlight.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 24, 2021)

We were told today that we are due to be back in the office gradually from September, one day a week minimum to allow us to “see colleagues face to face and improve our morale.”

Although it seems that it’s likely we won’t see all the team as there are more people than there are desks allocated, we have to socially distance in the office so can only use 50% of the desks, and at least one person can only do a particular day due to childcare / dog care reasons.

So in reality at least one person a day is wanted in the office to do the post and do various bits of printing, and the people currently in the office are fed up of doing it all the time. 

2 people in the office last week are now positive for covid.

I am off next week, and will be making it clear to my line manager that I can’t work in the office as I find it difficult to walk the 500m  from the carpark to my desk (unless I get in very early this is how far I normally have to walk). I’d much rather stay at home. It looks like the covid numbers may make the case for me anyway.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 24, 2021)

I was going to go back in this week for the first time. They want us in but they don’t want to tell us to come in.  Talking to a colleague last week who was in, though, it became apparent that nobody was actually there — he showed me on FaceTime and it was like a ghost town. So I didn’t bother going in this week after all. Glad I didn’t — out of everybody in  the big management meeting on Monday, I would have been the only one actually in the office. I am going to go in on Thursday, though. It’s a day with a meeting that if anybody turns up for, that’ll be the one. And I’m curious to see if they do. Only my second time in the office since early March 2020!  (The last time was a day last October when I went for a job interview).


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 25, 2021)

As I'm pretty sure I mentioned upthread, for my place of work most of us will be WFH/blended forever now.
Realised that whilst I had knocked up a cheap standup desk from Ikea legs and the top of an old chest of drawers I was about to throw out, I'm still looking down at my laptop, which ain't good for posture.
Then I remembered that one of my colleagues who has a laser cutter and CNC machinery in his shed (yay for nerds of all kinds) had knocked up ten of the below (we paid for the materials and his time). Grabbed one from the office last week. It's ace!


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 25, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> We were told today that we are due to be back in the office gradually from September, one day a week minimum to allow us to “see colleagues face to face and improve our morale.”
> 
> Although it seems that it’s likely we won’t see all the team as there are more people than there are desks allocated, we have to socially distance in the office so can only use 50% of the desks, and at least one person can only do a particular day due to childcare / dog care reasons.
> 
> ...



Liked in support.


----------



## Petcha (Aug 25, 2021)

We're supposed be back in on the 6th. I will attempt to resist this, largely due to the England-India cricket series which will still be going on. I  doubt I can drink a can of stella at my desk while shouting at the screen.

I also missed the 'styling' session they arranged to get us looking half decent for the return so I think I will look a bit straggly, at best. I've not bought any new clothes in 18 months.

I'm going to get sacked, but luckily the job market appears buoyant.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2021)

They've finally replaced my ancient laptop (about a year since they said they would ) . I'm going in for 2 days this week (I don't have to but want to) . Still being vague about a return to work , but the office we are supposed to work in has about 7 desks reserved for about 22 staff on 2 teams 🤔


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 27, 2021)

I've committed myself to going into work Tuesday, mental health has been feeling a bit ropey last couple of weeks and think this is best decision for it.

It's been nigh on 18 months at this point since I worked outside of home and fuck me I need a change. Also trying to commit to few initiatives on what the future looks like both at work and at home so this will help.

It should be a nice and quiet trip given the bank holiday week traditionally has most people off but we'll see.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2021)

When I was in the office yesterday I saw a work mate being confused at the entrance turnstiles which are still the same as pre-pandemic. He was asking the security if his card still worked as he hadn't been in the building since March last year.  I think he was pretty senior, I'm sure I've seen his picture on the management list on our website.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 27, 2021)

My pass didn’t work yesterday because I hadn’t been in for 10 months.

I won’t be rushing back too often — the office was almost entirely empty. I may as well have been at home, with just a few conversations that made it just about worth it to go in every now and then.

I went home after lunch because fuck it. Did some more from home instead.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 27, 2021)

kabbes said:


> My pass didn’t work yesterday because I hadn’t been in for 10 months.
> 
> I won’t be rushing back too often — the office was almost entirely empty. I may as well have been at home, with just a few conversations that made it just about worth it to go in every now and then.
> 
> I went home after lunch because fuck it. Did some more from home instead.


That’s my view about being one of the very few in the office. May as well be at home. It’s the same experience using Teams etc


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2021)

I have been in to the office the last couple of days , there were 5 people in my bit , practically empty elsewhere.  Part of our job is to visit folk , this has obviously not been happening much since March last year , one of the senior Managers was in today, he was surprised I'd just been to see  a tenant as there are dozens of people in my role (there are about 80 of us) who haven't left their homes for work since March 2020.

Typical work view atm . In normal times every desk would be occupied.


----------



## Sue (Aug 27, 2021)

I've just started a new job and the office is open if you want to go in but you need to book a desk. Saying that, they're not actually expecting anyone to be back in until January and even then, it's going to pretty much optional from what I can gather and most people are going to be doing a mix of the two (they did a survey recently apparently and that was the feedback). So that's all good. They're also making a monthly payment to everyone to go towards utilities etc while folk are working from home. Which is nice.

(This is all the complete opposite of my last job where they've been putting serious pressure on folk to go back in for the last six months.)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 31, 2021)

First day back in the office for me, probably go back every couple of weeks or so - more if they do staff breakfasts again. It was ok, pretty nervous but the office was very quiet. Just a bit of strain keeping the work face on all day I think which is partly why I wanted to go in, very easy to forget your employed wfh. 

Was good to physically see three of the new staff who’ve joined since covid even if one was a bit to fond of getting close up.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 2, 2021)

I went back to our head office yesterday for the first time since January.  Pre-covid times I worked from home / on the road so the switch to home working was easy but before I still went to the office quite regularly just to catch up with everyone.

Anyway, I was having a meeting with a couple of colleagues which could have been done remotely but they were both in the office and now everything is back to normal and we're all living happily alongside covid I thought I'd venture into the office.  

I got there to start at 8am and found a desk next to a new colleague.  Chatted a bit and got down to some work.  Within two hours he was requesting the company's stock of lateral flow tests as he'd had a phone call saying his niece (who he had seen over the weekend) had returned a positive lateral flow test.

He went off to do the test and sat in the kitchen area for 20 minutes.  It came back negative and everything went back to normal and carried on.  

I was only there for two hours before that happened.  No mitigation factors and 100% reliance on lateral flow tests.  This will end well...  I'm going to stay at home I think in the future.

This would appear to be the system that is coming to a school near you soon.  Hold onto to your hats people this is going to be one hell of a ride.


----------



## Cerv (Sep 2, 2021)

we've had an announcement from management today. 
no longer accepting proof of vaccination to enter the building. you have to have a negative test within the last 48 hours, regardless of how many jabs you've had. justified on the basis of rising case numbers and the delta variant breaking through to infect so many vaccinated people. 

that's turning against the official government advice isn't it? 
oh well. I'll be sticking to the permanent WFH for a bit longer.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm in the office now for the first time since Mar 2020.  There's two other people in.  

We all have new shiny laptops and docking stations for wfh but we have to bring our docking stations with us to the office and scrabble around under the desk for ten minutes connecting wires before we can hook up the laptops to the screens.  That'll get old quickly.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 2, 2021)

A lovely team member is leaving soon so they were trying to organise a day for whole team in the office but unfortunately the day most people could do was next Tuesday,  which is Rosh Hashanah, so I'm not around. One other person can't make it as well. 

I'm going out in town next Friday evening so thinking about booking into office for the day but tbh I imagine it will just be like when I went in on a Friday in July and there was no one there so it was pretty pointless,  and I won't have much on so it'll just be thumb twiddling in the office.


----------



## stavros (Sep 2, 2021)

If I was in the office there's no way I'd have been able to listen to all 4 hours of _Arkology_ back to back at my desk. I may be wrong, but I suspect my colleagues' appreciation of dub is less than mine.


----------



## stavros (Sep 3, 2021)

Does anyone else have rubbish vacant/engaged manual signs on their staff toilets? We do at my place, where we're only meant to have one person relieving themselves at a time. Lots of people switch it to "engaged" as they go in, but barely anyone flips it back to "vacant".


----------



## stavros (Sep 8, 2021)

Tomorrow looks grim, with five meetings booked, the last of which is certain to be dull in the extreme.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 9, 2021)

WFH Monday and yesterday - both stressful as fuck (online meeting software not working, unable to log in to retrieve files etc.)

WOH Tuesday and will do so today and tomorrow. Tuesday was lovely, I got so much done and got to hang out with colleagues too. 

I am so over routinely WFH.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 9, 2021)

About to start a new job, in the interview they said they have a new CEO who has stated he want everyone hybrid working when originally it was to be a full time  in the office job, so now its only in the office 2 days a week, which suits me just fine.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Sep 9, 2021)

We're now doing hybrid working for the foreseeable future.  I'm going in to the office twice a week, which suits me fine.  It's nice to have the social interaction on those days,  but I find it tiring too.  Can't imagine working all week in the office any more.


----------



## stavros (Sep 10, 2021)

I was the first to sign into a Teams meeting today. I realised I needed to turn the music I was playing off, as there was a real risk those entering the virtual room would witness my seated dancing.


----------



## Cerv (Sep 10, 2021)

your mistake is having video on for the meeting at all


----------



## Cerv (Sep 10, 2021)

weirdly IT have set our laptops to not sync time with any normal internet time server. instead will only sync with their own, which is only possible when on the campus network. we're locked out of being able to change that setting to sync to something accessible, or manually change the time without local admin access.
every two months now I've had to open a ticket to say my laptop time has gotten too incorrect to ignore any longer. then I watch as someone from the helpdesk remotes connects to reset the time for me.
it doesn't seem like a particularly efficient use of anyone's working hours to be doing this again and again. but IT won't agree to just relax the group policy restriction that locks me out the settings in the first place.


----------



## strung out (Sep 10, 2021)

Cerv said:


> your mistake is having video on for the meeting at all


Honestly, people who refuse to switch their video on are the biggest weirdos of all (unless it's a large meeting you're not expected to contribute to, so need to not be seen slacking off while on mute).


----------



## kabbes (Sep 10, 2021)

strung out said:


> Honestly, people who refuse to switch their video on are the biggest weirdos of all (unless it's a large meeting you're not expected to contribute to, so need to not be seen slacking off while on mute).


Agreed. Yes, in the first few months of lockdown we all had hang ups about it. But now most of us are desperate to actually be able to see each other and humanise the contact a bit. I had one earlier with four of us on camera and one not and it definitely made the one off camera feel like a bit of a voyeur or something.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2021)

strung out said:


> Honestly, people who refuse to switch their video on are the biggest weirdos of all (unless it's a large meeting you're not expected to contribute to, so need to not be seen slacking off while on mute).


why? i can’t stand it, can’t stand seeing rows of other people’s faces gawping at the webcam, I have to switch everything off but the voices if I’m gonna be able to concentrate on what people are saying


----------



## kabbes (Sep 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> why? i can’t stand it, can’t stand seeing rows of other people’s faces gawping at the webcam, I have to switch everything off but the voices if I’m gonna be able to concentrate on what people are saying


If there are more than 6 or 7 then it’s best for only the speaker to have their camera on. But in small meetings, why not make it as friendly as possible?  We generally have a laugh in our small meetings, and that’s not so much the case if cameras are off.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 10, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Agreed. Yes, in the first few months of lockdown we all had hang ups about it. But now most of us are desperate to actually be able to see each other and humanise the contact a bit. I had one earlier with four of us on camera and one not and it definitely made the one off camera feel like a bit of a voyeur or something.




Be honest here, now you use video, how do you choose to position your camera? Show-offing your lovely garden, bookshelf with carefully arranged titles, your selection of butt-plugs..?


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 10, 2021)

We have to the camera on for everything. Luckily my job is mainly doing work rather than talking about it so only one or two meetings a month. When I call people I use the camera. There’s a totally blank wall with a filing cabinet behind where I sit at home so I don’t mind if it’s on or not!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2021)

kabbes said:


> If there are more than 6 or 7 then it’s best for only the speaker to have their camera on. But in small meetings, why not make it as friendly as possible?  We generally have a laugh in our small meetings, and that’s not so much the case if cameras are off.


it’s very off putting for some. i find it intolerable having to see all those faces - i dunno some sort of sensory overload. If I turn the camera off and read the paper while listening, I am able to comprehend most of what’s said. if i’m looking at a gallery of gormless faces, that’s all i’m going to be thinking of so won’t take in anything that’s said. Probs an ADHD thing, though quite a few of my colleagues hate the camera being on too. i’m going to try a still selfie of myself fit next week’s meeting and see if that gets noticed


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 10, 2021)

SiL has a little home office that is only about 6x6 so he leaves the door open so it isn't claustrophobic. He told us that he was in a Zoom conference and one of the others in the meeting kept leaning over to one side, It took a bit before he twigged that Eldest and Youngest were both visible in the living room across the hallway in leotards working out to Joe Wicks and this guy was trying to peer round SiL to get a better view, obviously not thinking about it much since the camera wouldn't move.
SiL said he just got up and shut the door without saying anything.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 10, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Be honest here, now you use video, how do you choose to position your camera? Show-offing your lovely garden, bookshelf with carefully arranged titles, your selection of butt-plugs..?


It looks like I’m in a shed, because I kind of am (garden office). I just have white painted wooden slats behind me.  Funnily enough, I just bought some artwork today to hang up there because after 18 months I’m tired of looking at those painted white boards all the time!


----------



## stavros (Sep 11, 2021)

strung out said:


> Honestly, people who refuse to switch their video on are the biggest weirdos of all (unless it's a large meeting you're not expected to contribute to, so need to not be seen slacking off while on mute).


Many of us had a valid excuse about 15 months ago, when the barbers had been closed for months and we looked like the missing link.


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 11, 2021)

There are 9 of us in my team and since I joined in September last year I haven't seen any of them live. We are all just a collection of photos and voices over the web.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> We're now doing hybrid working for the foreseeable future.  I'm going in to the office twice a week, which suits me fine.  It's nice to have the social interaction on those days,  but I find it tiring too.  Can't imagine working all week in the office any more.


Just had a message sent around on our internal messaging service . They basically said the future is Hybrid meetings 🤔 they've invested in fancy tech to facilitate this . Basically an acknowledgement that there will be no mass return to the office. I have been coming in more (find I can do more when there's not a comfy sofa to lounge about on nearby ) and there are still very few people here.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 15, 2021)

Got an email this morning from the job I start on Monday that due to a busy sales meeting next week, Il be working from home for the first few days (it's only going to be 2 days in the office anyway) but the new laptop may not be ready so I have to use my own PC to start.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2021)

stavros said:


> I was the first to sign into a Teams meeting today. I realised I needed to turn the music I was playing off, as there was a real risk those entering the virtual room would witness my seated dancing.


never switch the camera on  -  I was once in a meeting and forgot my personal mobile had the volume up high - and i was playing a game whilst half listening - suddenly there was loud cheering from my phone as I scrambled to turn it down - I didn't apologise , just assumed no one would know where it was coming from - and no one else mentioned it 😎


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 15, 2021)

marty21 said:


> never switch the camera on  -  I was once in a meeting and forgot my personal mobile had the volume up high - and i was playing a game whilst half listening - suddenly there was loud cheering from my phone as I scrambled to turn it down - I didn't apologise , just assumed no one would know where it was coming from - and no one else mentioned it 😎


Cameras on is compulsory at my place. Doesn’t bother me too much.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Cameras on is compulsory at my place. Doesn’t bother me too much.


They often ask us to turn the cameras off and to mute as they think it has an impact on the streaming or something


----------



## Looby (Sep 15, 2021)

I’ve just started a new job. Most of my meetings and calls are with my team/other colleagues but also customers and other professionals. 
They're small meetings and about quite personal stuff, I think it would be weird to have cameras off in that situation. Facial expressions say a lot too, we already miss out a lot by not meeting in person. 
I don’t mind it and as we don’t have an office, I’ll see colleagues f2f very rarely.

Now I’m permanently home working I’m going to sort my office out properly. I’ve been given a monitor, mouse and keyboard. I’ve also ordered some storage and other bits and we’ll paint it soon.
I get a home working allowance which helps. 
I might need to ask for a chair.

I’ve been WFH for ages anyway but it does feel weird not having the option to go to an office if I wanted to.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 15, 2021)

Apparently, our CEO is doing his nut in that people aren’t following his pass-agg orders and coming back into the office. He’s raging about “this Tue-Thu bullshit” and that people will come in “when WE tell them”. This is stupid. You can’t run by dictat unless you have a police force and penal system. If people continue to just not come in, what does he think he’s going to do?  Put 75% of the company on a warning?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Apparently, our CEO is doing his nut in that people aren’t following his pass-agg orders and coming back into the office. He’s raging about “this Tue-Thu bullshit” and that people will come in “when WE tell them”. This is stupid. You can’t run by dictat unless you have a police force and penal system. If people continue to just not come in, what does he think he’s going to do?  Put 75% of the company on a warning?


What is the Tue-Thu Bullshit? Is it just coming in those days ?


----------



## Cerv (Sep 16, 2021)

also known as being the office TWAT. for Tues, Weds, and Thurs


----------



## kabbes (Sep 16, 2021)

marty21 said:


> What is the Tue-Thu Bullshit? Is it just coming in those days ?


Yes, that’s what people are in theory talking about themselves as doing although often that’s not happening either


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 16, 2021)

marty21 said:


> They often ask us to turn the cameras off and to mute as they think it has an impact on the streaming or something


Does it??


----------



## scifisam (Sep 16, 2021)

I went in to work by mistake today. Both my manager and I thought I was on shift today, and I even had an early meeting with her, then when I went to do some paperwork I saw that I'm listed as being on holiday. 

Bonus is that to make up the extra time I get to sleep in for two hours tomorrow.

And WFH all it meant was getting up early, which I would have done anyway because my GF was here and leaving for work.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it’s very off putting for some. i find it intolerable having to see all those faces - i dunno some sort of sensory overload. If I turn the camera off and read the paper while listening, I am able to comprehend most of what’s said. if i’m looking at a gallery of gormless faces, that’s all i’m going to be thinking of so won’t take in anything that’s said. Probs an ADHD thing, though quite a few of my colleagues hate the camera being on too. i’m going to try a still selfie of myself fit next week’s meeting and see if that gets noticed


Can’t you just set it to only show you the active speaker?


----------



## _Russ_ (Sep 16, 2021)

....You call this shit 'working'?, no wonder fuck all actually gets done any more


----------



## existentialist (Sep 16, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> ....You call this shit 'working'?, no wonder fuck all actually gets done any more


Speak for yourself! I'm very busily and productively engaged...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Can’t you just set it to only show you the active speaker?


i dunno but i don’t want to see my face either, i just want to read the papers


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i dunno but i don’t want to see my face either, i just want to read the papers


What are you using? Zoom?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What are you using? Zoom?


Teams


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Teams


Ah, shame as it’s absolute garbage. You can manually pin or spotlight an individual speaker but unless they’ve changed it recently there’s no way in teams for it to automatically track the current active presenter like Zoom can 

Why anyone uses Teams is beyond me. It’s complete dogshit.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2021)

fizzerbird said:


> Does it??


No idea 😃


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Ah, shame as it’s absolute garbage. You can manually pin or spotlight an individual speaker but unless they’ve changed it recently there’s no way in teams for it to automatically track the current active presenter like Zoom can
> 
> Why anyone uses Teams is beyond me. It’s complete dogshit.


That's what my work has chosen , although there are occasional rogue Zoom sessions.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 18, 2021)

marty21 said:


> That's what my work has chosen , although there are occasional rogue Zoom sessions.


Same here.  Work chose Teams, I expect partly because of the security scares there were about Zoom, early on in lockdown.  Never had any problems.  We use it for one to one chats, team meetings, presentations/training sessions to hundreds of people.

It works fine.  As a mere user, I don't get the hate.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 18, 2021)

I use zoom for camera club meetings and it seems to work ok. 

At work we seem to prefer teams, and it integrates with outlook calendar etc which does make it easy to use.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 18, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Same here.  Work chose Teams, I expect partly because of the security scares there were about Zoom, early on in lockdown.  Never had any problems.  We use it for one to one chats, team meetings, presentations/training sessions to hundreds of people.
> 
> It works fine.  As a mere user, I don't get the hate.


I don't particularly _hate_ Teams, but - in common with a lot of Microsoft's other offerings - it comes with a side-order of soul-tarnishing unintuitiveness.


----------



## Looby (Sep 18, 2021)

I don’t mind Teams at all. It was actually used really well in my old team including files and databases.

My new org doesn’t allow external calls yet which is madness and makes meetings really tricky for some.


----------



## strung out (Sep 18, 2021)

Teams is great - in a large organisation like mine (university with 3,000+ employees) it's vital for meetings, general collaboration and cross-team working on projects.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Ah, shame as it’s absolute garbage. You can manually pin or spotlight an individual speaker but unless they’ve changed it recently there’s no way in teams for it to automatically track the current active presenter like Zoom can
> 
> Why anyone uses Teams is beyond me. It’s complete dogshit.


face to face is the only way to get stuff done and understood proper. But i have to say i prefer zoom for big team meetings where they go over everything that’s already been sent out as an email, so it’s much easier to check out and read the paper or whatever while they drone on and on, yet you’re also not expected to chip in. It’s difficult to pretend to be engaged in table meetings


----------



## alex_ (Sep 18, 2021)

Cerv said:


> weirdly IT have set our laptops to not sync time with any normal internet time server. instead will only sync with their own, which is only possible when on the campus network. we're locked out of being able to change that setting to sync to something accessible, or manually change the time without local admin access.
> every two months now I've had to open a ticket to say my laptop time has gotten too incorrect to ignore any longer. then I watch as someone from the helpdesk remotes connects to reset the time for me.
> it doesn't seem like a particularly efficient use of anyone's working hours to be doing this again and again. but IT won't agree to just relax the group policy restriction that locks me out the settings in the first place.



This is completely stupid - they should just sync all devices with time.windows.com


----------



## existentialist (Sep 18, 2021)

alex_ said:


> This is completely stupid - they should just sync all devices with time.windows.com


Or go to source and use [0-9].pool.ntp.org


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> face to face is the only way to get stuff done and understood proper.


There’s actually a number of advantages for a lot of people in virtual/hybrid meetings and conferences. They’re here to stay and aren’t going away once covid is “over”.


----------



## Looby (Sep 18, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> There’s actually a number of advantages for a lot of people in virtual/hybrid meetings and conferences. They’re here to stay and aren’t going away once covid is “over”.


Yeah I do agree. I have lots of meetings with education, health and other agencies. Trying to get everyone in a room together is hugely time consuming and not a great use of resources. 
Some stuff needs to be face to face and rightly so but meetings between professionals are fine and much more efficient. We were really on the back foot when we went into lockdown but got sorted surprisingly quickly.

It is isolating for us though, never seeing each other in person. All that informal support we got in the office is gone.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> There’s actually a number of advantages for a lot of people in virtual/hybrid meetings and conferences. They’re here to stay and aren’t going away once covid is “over”.


 some may be here to stay but not all. we real meetings in our sector for sure. I had a job interview a couple of weeks ago that i couldn’t have done remotely


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2021)

if you all work in the same place, you might as well have a face to face meeting if there’s a room big enough


----------



## kabbes (Sep 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I had a job interview a couple of weeks ago that i couldn’t have done remotely


Why not?


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 19, 2021)

Looby said:


> Yeah I do agree. I have lots of meetings with education, health and other agencies. Trying to get everyone in a room together is hugely time consuming and not a great use of resources.
> Some stuff needs to be face to face and rightly so but meetings between professionals are fine and much more efficient. We were really on the back foot when we went into lockdown but got sorted surprisingly quickly.
> 
> It is isolating for us though, never seeing each other in person. All that informal support we got in the office is gone.



This is one of my big concerns: the isolation will lead to bigger turnover as people get burnt out faster because the informal support is reduced significantly. It also results in a loss of experience and learning. I’ve picked up loads of stuff that newer colleagues have dealt with that isn’t bad by any stretch, but there’s a lot missing in terms of options offered etc. But because they are at home, unless they proactively make contact to ask, there’s none of that idly overheating a conversation and saying ‘ooo have you heard about x or y’? I also worry about how it might impact on the speed at which poor practice is picked up. But I’m an old fogey and I don’t think anyone in social care should exclusively home work. Totally get it for some of the time, but we are social beings, it’s called social care, the clue is in the name!


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 19, 2021)

I agree with this. I think there's a real danger of reducing the relational aspects of what we do to some kind of information sharing. It's a de-theorised, de-political way of working, so mh services, social care, education don't require highly trained and educated people with life experience and the ability to work well with others in complex teams, but it becomes about access to information that can be passed on to others - techniques, methods, 'empowering' information, thresholds met - not relationships that require ongoing reflective thinking and supervision, formal and informal, with experienced managers or peers. Its like this anyway, and will become worse if we let it. 

I called a professionals meeting recently and more people turned up than they otherwise might have but it was also very easy for people to not say anything when it was difficult, even when it wasn't difficult there was a lack of to and fro, it was very stilted and lacking spontaneity, and I was left to take the lead _right the way through. _It seemed to me much easier for action not to be taken when it was needed because it was easy to not take responsibility by just not responding when you're a face in a screen in a little box.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 19, 2021)

I also agree purenarcotic . Working in education (in a back office capacity, rather than teaching), it's the same. We work so much better, more effectively and responsively, when we able to have some time in a shared space. A lot of weirdness happened in lockdown one when everyone in the operational teams was exclusively WFH, and everything was just much harder to join up.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2021)

In olden times I attended a lot of meetings , some could now (and are) done via teams or zoom and work fine . Others need face to face , particularly child protection meetings (I do one of these maybe twice a month sadly) .


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 21, 2021)

My work has decided that everyone should go back to the office from next week.  I'll be putting in a request for flexible working to allow me to work the hours I currently do (7.30 - 4) from home


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 22, 2021)

Boss claims 'lazy and spoilt' work-from-homers just want to 'watch Loose Women'
					

'This is possibly the most offensive, small minded post I have ever seen.'




					metro.co.uk
				




This is quite interesting and if you go onto linked in and look up the guy the thread is still there and it isnt going down too well and a lot of back peddling going on.


TBF the bloke seems like a bit of a twat and I certainly wouldn't be going to him for a job.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 22, 2021)

And is it bad that 30 mins before I mean to finish my wfh day , I crack open a beer (tbf all im doing at the moment is watching training videos)


----------



## kabbes (Sep 22, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Boss claims 'lazy and spoilt' work-from-homers just want to 'watch Loose Women'
> 
> 
> 'This is possibly the most offensive, small minded post I have ever seen.'
> ...


To be fair, he’s got my number


----------



## MBV (Sep 22, 2021)

Has been a struggle this week - lots to do but struggling to concentrate. I'll have to break out the tomato timer again!


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 22, 2021)

do I do less work when I'm at home and spend far too long browsing random websites? yes, yes I do.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 22, 2021)

I’m finding I’m more productive at home, though it may be because I’m more used to the job now.

I value the freedom to take a break from my desk and sit somewhere more comfortable, stretch, and generally make my life run smoother.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 22, 2021)

crojoe said:


> do I do less work when I'm at home and spend far too long browsing random websites? yes, yes I do.



Tbf I procrastinate at the office as much as I do at home, just in different ways.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2021)

I was in today and it was significantly busier , looks like the great return has begun .


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 22, 2021)

It hasnt, we have another lockdown coming I fear


----------



## Numbers (Sep 23, 2021)

I’m going in today, have spent the last 45 mins sitting in the garden drinking tea and looking at my Sky View app, haven’t looked at the stars in absolute ages, it was lovely.

I suspect it will be busy on the Jubilee line, the office is still quite dead, the building I’m in is anyway.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> It hasnt, we have another lockdown coming I fear



Nah, Johnson barely shut down last time he's not doing it again and going by the peope I see around here it's over and done*


*It is not


----------



## kabbes (Sep 23, 2021)

I got a reproaching email yesterday from someone who said, “I came up to your floor to talk to one of you but it appears to be the Marie Celeste”. 

As I predicted, basically. The floors with the front-line client-facing staff and those with the younger staff have apparently largely returned to office. But the floor with the professionally qualified, older, back-office accountants and actuaries and risk and finance professionals who live out of London and have families and job security… they just aren’t bothering yet, regardless of company messaging to them.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 23, 2021)

Working from home: Staff abuse it, says City boss
					

Staff should not have the right to ask for flexible working from day one of new job, an employer says.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Evil bosses want us in the office to do long hours. “London is lucky - you have to do very long hours”.

Protestant work ethic alive and well. Remember your work won’t love you back.


----------



## Cerv (Sep 23, 2021)

alex_ said:


> This is completely stupid - they should just sync all devices with time.windows.com



yeah. I know this. the IT Helpdesk guy I spoke to knows this & he's being paid to waste time on unnecessary bullshit. 
but someone higher up's made a policy decision in the past and it's stuck now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2021)

Where is the wanker emojii when you need it?

At Elpenor 's post


----------



## Cerv (Sep 23, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Working from home: Staff abuse it, says City boss
> 
> 
> Staff should not have the right to ask for flexible working from day one of new job, an employer says.
> ...





> His view is that a lot of people who ask for flexible working want to work part-time but on a full-time salary.



that privilege is reserved for CEOs who put networking and lunches as half their "working" week.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 23, 2021)

I’m happy to work no time on a part-time salary, if that helps instead?


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 24, 2021)

I've spent the last 18 months working full-time on a part time salary 
I was always really protective of my finish time (2pm) when I was working in the office, but I never finish on time when I'm working from home.
The lines have become a lot more blurred and I'll sometimes log on at weekends or in the evening - something I never did pre-pandemic.

I am actually in the office at this very moment  it feels very strange, but also like coming home.
I'm only here for a couple of hours today to give my office a clean and do some printing, but I'm hoping to start coming in a bit more from now on.


----------



## stavros (Sep 24, 2021)

I've had a frantic week, so I'm well behind on my emails. I suspect I'm going to have to log on this weekend to deal with at least one regular but lengthy one.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2021)

I overslept this morning , so it was good being able to wfh rather than getting in late .


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 24, 2021)

I've been in quite a lot the last two weeks, it's been brilliant tbh. Got so much done, so much more effectively, as was able to nab colleagues who were also on the shop floor and bring them into stuff so we could hammer out a plan there and then. Also today the CEO was working in my office and we spent the entire afternoon listing all the words we could think of that end in -ate   There are surprisingly many.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 28, 2021)

So, due to the petrol shortage and the protestors bunging up the motorway , I wont be going into the office this week, I was asked if I didnt mind getting the train in, but as I need to get equipment home, I said it would be would be better if I drove and they were cool with that.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 28, 2021)

Went into the office today for our first proper 'staff meeting'...  bleedin' hell found a whole day of talking and interacting with folk.. exhausting..   Good though.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Oct 4, 2021)

Presumably he goes on to define what "woke" means in his eyes, so we don't presume it's just a culture war label he's been instructed to use.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 5, 2021)

Most will be aware, but in the most recent couple of pages of the Coronavirus UK thread (round about page #1410 of it) the discussion's turned towards WFH .......


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 7, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Most will be aware, but in the most recent couple of pages of the Coronavirus UK thread (round about page #1410 of it) the discussion's turned towards WFH .......



Not any more.. 

We were meant to go back to the office last week but I've requested to WFH permanently. 

Work hasn't replied at all which is indicative of the complete lack of management. 

I'm staying WFH and doubt they'll force me to go back to the office.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 7, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Not any more..
> 
> We were meant to go back to the office last week but I've requested to WFH permanently.
> 
> ...


If you’ve been WFH successfully for the last 18 months then they have a massive uphill task trying to prove that you can’t do your job from home


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 7, 2021)

kabbes said:


> If you’ve been WFH successfully for the last 18 months then they have a massive uphill task trying to prove that you can’t do your job from home



Do they have to? Mine has decided we need to be in two days a week, with a general greater good justification rather than anything to do with whether you can do your job or not.

Ironically I'm in today and this afternoon I have two meetings I'll need to find somewhere quiet out of the office for.


----------



## strung out (Oct 7, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Do they have to? Mine has decided we need to be in two days a week, with a general greater good justification rather than anything to do with whether you can do your job or not.
> 
> Ironically I'm in today and this afternoon I have two meetings I'll need to find somewhere quiet out of the office for.


Same here. My team have been working from home completely fine for the last 18 months, but we've been told that as a 'vibrant university campus', we're expected to contribute to that by coming in at least three days a week.

I suspect that's at least partly born out by the desire to support the campus economy, but I do appreciate that sometimes it's just nice to see my colleagues and the people I don't directly work with while out and about the building and campus.


----------



## Supine (Oct 7, 2021)

I’m WFH today for the first time in ages. Can’t get into the swing of things so might boot to my PlayStation


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 7, 2021)

kabbes said:


> If you’ve been WFH successfully for the last 18 months then they have a massive uphill task trying to prove that you can’t do your job from home


The managing partner is a petulant child . Facts don't matter to him. 

But they won't make me go back. They need me to stay working for them


----------



## Numbers (Oct 7, 2021)

For us now it's minimum of 1 day week in the office and 50% attendance over the calendar month.

Not everyone is happy with it, I don't mind personally.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 7, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Do they have to?


If you make a formal request for flexible working then yes. There are a limited set of reasons that can be used to say no to such a formal request. All those reasons are hard to justify if somebody has been already successfully working for the last 18 months under the exact arrangement that they are now requesting


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2021)

Still no formal instruction to come into the office more or at all. There have been plenty of hints which the majority are still ignoring. 🤣 I'm coming in 3-4 days a week as I prefer working in the office, but apart from Thursdays, main office is still very quiet.  For some reason, Thursday is relatively busy.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 7, 2021)

My g/f went into the office yesterday.  The tube was unmasked covid hell and when she got back someone had stolen her bike.  Its great this going into the office lark.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 7, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Still no formal instruction to come into the office more or at all. There have been plenty of hints which the majority are still ignoring. 🤣 I'm coming in 3-4 days a week as I prefer working in the office, but apart from Thursdays, main office is still very quiet.  For some reason, Thursday is relatively busy.



Yeah no formal demands for it from my lot either. I think my immediate boss went in a couple of times in August but hasn't been in since. I've been in twice since then as well.


I might try going in once a week for a while just because it's good for my brain to get out if this flat periodically.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 7, 2021)

We are now meant to book in to attend the office. I’m waiting for my manager to ask me to do this. She’s not based at my office so I wouldn’t be going in to see her anyway. 

My contract ends at the end of year and apparently will be a hard stop, so my next time in the office may be to return my laptop. That said it is bloody freezing at home and I’m a bit tight about the heating given how inefficient it is. We’ll see.

I do need to get a perm job sorted pronto if they won’t extend me again. Shame I’ve not been able to land the permanent job.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 7, 2021)

Our work actively doesn't want us to work from home, in our department - a couple of people have asked about going in to the office to work, and it sounds like it'd be difficult to book a space. It'd be impossible for me anyway (and for a lot of our team - we live much too far away to commute in and were hired with them knowing where we live), but it's kind of shame, because it's a really lovely office campus with a free gym, cinema, subsidised canteen, etc.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2021)

Found out the other day that the Chief Exec's locker is near where a group of us sit , haven't seem her hovering around her locker once in the past couple of months 🤣 .

Staff have lockers for their laptops & that.  I don't have one on this office as I'm not based here in normal times.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm back in the office for the first time tomorrow. I started the job in April last year so have never worked from the office aside from a few hours for meetings. Everyone on my team has a new laptop that plugs into a hub thing but I need to take everything, leads, mouse, the lot with me. Wish I'd told my manager I'm not coming in until I've got a new laptop.

At 9pm rather than chill out with my book and have an early night I've become obsessed with finding some bike lights and a cycling top I've lost. I don't need them but it's doing my head in that they're missing.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 10, 2021)

HOUSE!


----------



## Cerv (Oct 10, 2021)

we can only be days away from "working from home actually makes you more likely to catch covid" headlines in the Mails at this rate.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> HOUSE!
> 
> View attachment 292088


Hilarious , my gran has told me about the Broadband outage of 1940 #badtimes


----------



## stavros (Oct 10, 2021)

Do we know yet whether WFH gives you cancer?


----------



## scifisam (Oct 11, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> HOUSE!
> 
> View attachment 292088



"All too many civil servants have failed to see covid as a challenge"


----------



## little_legs (Oct 11, 2021)

Just a regular island of lazy pigs. Next up: Children should be in full employment.


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 11, 2021)

Who compiles that crap and who do they think would swallow it?

Oh NVM I googled...some bunch of self proclaimed trusted expert Septics ...figures


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 13, 2021)

Next door have acquired a rescue dog. It cries all the time, constantly, throughout the day. They are there with him, he's just neurotic.

He's very sweet but it's doing my head in a bit.


----------



## tommers (Oct 13, 2021)

There was an article in the Sun by that guy who ran Pimlico Plumbers. Basically saying that everybody who works at home is a twat and he won't employ them in his new business. Which is a shame as I really want to work for somebody who calls me a twat. 

How long till "people working from home are part of the Czech intelligence service"?


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 13, 2021)

How does a Plumber work from home?


----------



## tommers (Oct 13, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> How does a Plumber work from home?


They dont. Presumably his new business isnt plumbers. Or maybe it is and it was just a rant about "that lot"? Probably the second one i guess.

Maybe he was annoyed that he couldnt shout at his bookkeeper all day cos they were at home? I dunno. He was pretty angry about it all.


----------



## stavros (Oct 13, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Next door have acquired a rescue dog. It cries all the time, constantly, throughout the day. They are there with him, he's just neurotic.
> 
> He's very sweet but it's doing my head in a bit.


----------



## little_legs (Oct 13, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Who compiles that crap and who do they think would swallow it?


People who take into account serfdom and the fact that every plague has a silver lining.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 14, 2021)

Heading into the office today, partly for my brains sake and party so the wife gets some space as she’s had booster yesterday and feeling like shit.

Mask wearing at maybe a third on the central line so little uncomfortable tbh. Having second thoughts about doing this once a week


----------



## stavros (Oct 22, 2021)

I was in the office briefly today, completely alone, and it was quite liberating to be able to play whatever music I wanted as I worked in that environment. I'm cautiously curious to think of what my colleagues would've made of my choice of Autechre.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 22, 2021)

We got called into an unscheduled Teams meeting a couple of weeks ago, whereupon we were informed that the High Wycombe office was going to permanently close in December, and that our contracts are to be amended so we are now "home based". We're still going to have face-to-face meetings in Manchester and Kings Cross offices for department-wide stuff and training, and the company will also provide space in the budget for hiring meeting rooms if necessary.

I prefer to work from home, so this development pleases me. Iain Dickhead-Smith can go fuck himself with a cactus.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm expecting this to return shortly. We seem to be taking it in turns to be sent home due to positive cases and this room looks like a covid testing lab with all the testing kits knocking about. There is no fucking way I will work on this bastard couch for 6 months again, it still has my arse shaped sink hole in it. The broadband is getting cut off. It fucked with my mind in ways I didn't think were possible. I did enjoy watching Homes under the Hammer in the mornings though.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 24, 2021)

NoXion said:


> We got called into an unscheduled Teams meeting a couple of weeks ago, whereupon we were informed that the High Wycombe office was going to permanently close in December, and that our contracts are to be amended so we are now "home based". We're still going to have face-to-face meetings in Manchester and Kings Cross offices for department-wide stuff and training, and the company will also provide space in the budget for hiring meeting rooms if necessary.
> 
> I prefer to work from home, so this development pleases me. Iain Dickhead-Smith can go fuck himself with a cactus.


While you may prefer I definitely flag it to your union that is a serious change in contract and there follow on effects - health and safety in workplace, payment for facilities etc


----------



## NoXion (Oct 24, 2021)

redsquirrel said:


> While you may prefer I definitely flag it to your union that is a serious change in contract and there follow on effects - health and safety in workplace, payment for facilities etc



We already had our home working environments assessed by the health and safety department, not long after we started working from home. I started off using an ancient kitchen table as a desk, but that was soon replaced with a proper desk that's actually designed to be used as a workspace. I got to specify its colour and size to my preference. They also offered to have one of the desk chairs from the office transported to my place, but they're all those super-uncomfortable mesh-back chairs that are apparently shaped completely differently to the way my spine naturally sits. I did make some enquiries about the possibility of being supplied with a different chair way back then, but it seemed to me that it was very unlikely that they would be able to supply me with a chair that would meet my specifications. So I'm sticking with the real leather executive chair that I bought to replace the shitty old artificial leather chair I had. Actually it was only 2 years old when the polyurethane upholstery material started cracking, artificial leather is just _that_ fucking shit.

The only real issue I feel I could reasonably point to is perhaps the one of heating, but I've got my own plans for that. With my current setup I could have a small electric heater running for brief periods of time under my desk, and the resulting warm air should be kept hanging around somewhat by the underside of the desk and the surrounding furniture. Combined with the thermal emissions generated by the electronic equipment in the room, I should be able to keep my working environment at a comfortable temperature. I suppose I could make enquiries about work supplying me with a heater, but I can't say I'm optimistic about the prospect. As far as I understand the legal situation, I'm solely liable for paying my electrical bills, and if I remember correctly, I can claim a rebate from HMRC as a remote worker, but that's about the extent of it so far as I can tell.

Nothing else is being changed about our contract, they were very clear (in writing) about that. I get my transport and accommodation completely paid for when being asked to travel to places other than where I'm based, which I believe is standard (legal?) practice anyway.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 24, 2021)

fully expecting my public sector employer to cancel the “come into the office 1 day a week” mandate - which I’ve been ignoring as waiting for line manager to formally ask me about it - in the next few weeks. 

My walking is quite restricted so plan to contend that I can’t walk to the office from car park easily anyway. I also worked in the office for my first two months as no one ordered me a laptop so I’ve done a year of 1 day / week in the office already!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 26, 2021)

Yes I am interested in a cat.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 26, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Yes I am interested in a cat.
> 
> View attachment 294242



The title reads like satire. I had a look at the article, but it's not. Fucking journalists.

_"After a couple of weeks, I became lethargic, lazy, unmotivated and yet, perversely, convinced that I was much, much happier WFH."_

This reads like someone is desperately scrabbling for excuses why they shouldn't be happier working from home. Either that, or she's one of those freaks who actually enjoys having someone with the whip hand over her. If that's your kink then fine, but don't try to impose it on the rest of us. Since they still have their job, I think we can safely assume that whatever guilt they may feel about being able to relax more was not bad enough to actually impact their productivity to a meaningful degree. Kill the boss in your head and celebrate not having your real boss breathe down your neck.

_"Are they not aware that when youths leave school now they’re never going to go and work in their life, because the culture is, ‘Well my mum or dad work from home that’s what I’ll do’?"_ - Pimlico Plumber cunt

They'll never go and work, because they'll be working from instead? What?! Does that braindead fucking cunt not realise that people who work from home are actually, you know, _working? _Never mind that children rarely end up doing the same work their parents did, which just goes to show how out of touch the pipe-fiddler is.

_"I don’t have children, but after four long weeks in my company even Dora, the dachshund, was beginning to stare at me with thinly veiled contempt."_

Do journos really think shit like this convinces anyone?

She then rambles about her parents having a "wOrK eThIc", as if your dedication and effort in work had any damn thing to do with your physical location. Yes, if you're in a business like plumbing, then you will need to go out and about simply because that's where the work is. But if you're doing stuff such as clerical work, admin, information processing and database entry, then the location of your workspace is no longer critical.

_"Nowadays, many graduates believe it is their God-given right to swan into the office on their own terms. They would last about a minute in showbiz. Entitled Gen Z’ers are angrily gunning for employers who won’t let them have their “work-life balance”.

For kids growing up now, what sort of example is this?"_

It's a great example. People should work to live, and not live to work. Setting firm boundaries with your employers is one way of preventing work from taking over your life.

_"Get stressed, take a month off."_

Yes. What's wrong with that? Does this fucking hack think that people should force themselves to work while under stress? How the fuck does that help _anyone?_ It's obviously shit for the employee, but it's also shit for the employer, because their workers will be more concerned about not falling apart psychologically, rather than producing their best.

_"But there is a creeping generation of entitled workers thinking it is their right to lay down terms of their employment."_

Good. Even with recent developments in the labour market, the balance of power is still firmly on the side of the employers.

_"If we keep going soft on workers, eventually we will become soft as a society — capitulating at the first whiff of difficulty."_

The very opposite is the case. People are no longer capitulating so much to the demands of shitty employers, and because this hack is a total bootlicker, this new-found confidence among workers frightens her, hence her call for more stick. Also fuck you. I don't need my life controlled by my employer to get things done.


----------



## stavros (Oct 26, 2021)

We have a regular comms thing on our intranet, with a very quick Q&A with a particular member of staff. Sometimes I know them, sometimes I don't. Anyway, it's called "Knowing Me Knowing You", and so always disappoints against its televisual namesake.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm pretty much back full time in the office , but I'm still very much in the minority. There were maybe 30 people on my floor today (it can seat 200+)


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 27, 2021)

I would be happy to see a reduction in WFH if it means I don't have to constantly hear about my husband's work day


----------



## Numbers (Oct 28, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I'm pretty much back full time in the office , but I'm still very much in the minority. There were maybe 30 people on my floor today (it can seat 200+)


50/50 for me, well... October I only managed 42.42% attendance on site, I was due in today but was out with the team last night, got home late and didn’t fancy it this morning.

50/50 works perfect for me, our floor is never more than about 30% occupied and the firm have great protocols in place.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2021)

Today is a busier day in the office , I think it's down to TWATS (Tuesday ,Weds and Thursday) although I don't see a lot of them on Tuesday & Weds 🤔) 

I've heard a group nearby (the coms team) talking about meeting up in a pub  tonight, Thursday is the new Friday ?


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 28, 2021)

Got a date in the diary for my first day back in the office.  2 weeks away still.  Team lunch planned to welcome a colleague back from Maternity Leave.  I'm OK about it, though I can't find the passes I need to get in!  I expect I'll go in the morning, do the lunch, then wander off to a few pubs in town.  Sort of looking forward to it, I think.  It's only really having to get up early to travel there that puts me off.  I go to the pub regularly now, I've been to gigs/festivals/football, so I can hardly plead that I am worried about covid.  

I did use covid fear as an excuse to bunk off a work evening thing in London, a couple of weeks ago, when I just couldn't be bothered cos its always full of w@nkers. 

It's just getting a bit boring here, that's all.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2021)

Two weeks into the dictat that everybody has to do at least 3 days a week in the office and I'd say that most people across the floors I know are either doing 1 or 2 days.  Nothing so far has been said about this.  I have the distinct feeling that people are feeling it out and could easily revert to full time WFH once they feel confident that there will be no consequence.

Personally, I'm only going in the few days a week I have been doing because I'm in an office band (practising for the Christmas do that may well yet be cancelled).  It's worth it for that, otherwise I would easily drop to 0 or 1 day.


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2021)

I've ventured in a couple of times in the last fortnight but it just strikes me as pointless now. The one meeting I attended was nice to see a few folk irl but could just as easily have been carried out online.


kabbes said:


> If you’ve been WFH successfully for the last 18 months then they have a massive uphill task trying to prove that you can’t do your job from home


Mine aren't even trying, I'm pleased to say. Hybrid working is now our norm but the couple of days a week they've suggested seem to be fairly optional. Well in my team, at any rate. I gather others have had more pressure to return. Fortunately I've a decent boss who doesn't expect me in an office unless it's necessary. They actually promoted a bunch of us during lockdown so your argument would carry even more weight if I needed it.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 28, 2021)

I've done 3.5 visits to the office (gave up halfway through first one in July as literally no one else in and I started feeling ill - though it wasn't COVID). First two proper ones (Sept and Oct) were pretty buzzing, yesterday pretty empty although it was a Wednesday. I think a combination of half term and also people thinking 'Uhm, maybe not' with latest figures. I just came in to meet a new colleague, but he and I agreed this may be the last time until the spring - I think, especially given that my work isn't mandating it, I'm not going to come in if I don't have to. It was a nice change to come in once a fortnight and see people, but I think regular visits will probably be out until things start any steady improvement which I imagine will be the spring.

We have one colleague that, as  my manager was joking, we'll probably never see in the office again - he's a guy I suspect is on autism spectrum, never turns camera on for meetings, very happy at home thanks. And you really couldn't make a case about him having to come in as he's cleary doing just fine.


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



I'm still chuckling at this. Totally nonsensical. 

Proud home-woker here, whatever that is.


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2021)

New tagline, methinks.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 29, 2021)

I’ve come in on a Friday for the first time. It’s still early — not yet nine. But I’m one of only three people so far on this floor of 200-300


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 29, 2021)

Voley said:


> I'm still chuckling at this. Totally nonsensical.
> 
> Proud home-woker here, whatever that is.



Maybe it's an autocorrect and she meant to say wanking...


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Maybe it's an autocorrect and she meant to say wanking...


Jerking from home?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 29, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I’ve come in on a Friday for the first time. It’s still early — not yet nine. But I’m one of only three people so far on this floor of 200-300




Appreciate they are tied in to contracts, but how much is this office costing? They will never be filled again and companies could save fortunes by going for much smaller spaces when they can and encouraging a mix of working. My parent company has a luxury gaff within spitting distance of Trafalgar Square, I am led to believe rent in that part of the world is a tad expensive, a few months before the plague arrived they had half the floor and then took on the other half of the floor. I went in in July for the first time in over 5 years, there is space for around 300 in there, this day there were 6 IT bods and 2 accounts folk. By all accounts it is still like that. Really they could run the whole show from the pop up work spaces in Godalming High Street...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 29, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I’ve come in on a Friday for the first time. It’s still early — not yet nine. But I’m one of only three people so far on this floor of 200-300



I've moved quite a way from the office and so travel in is lengthy and expensive. So I arrived at the office yesterday having got up at the crack of dawn and spent ages on the train to find absolutely no-one in there at all. A couple of people eventually drifted in for a bit and that was about it. I did have one quick ten minute meeting in person but nothing I couldn't have done on Teams. 

To be honest I don't particularly want to be working from home full time, I'd quite like the vibrant office environment etc etc that senior management claim they're promoting. There's absolutely none of it in our office at the moment though.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 29, 2021)

We're all on hybrid working but today I'm the only one in my team in the office, so going to go home at lunch. Some areas like the call centre are busy but others are very quiet. Despite this my company has just decided to purchase MORE office space, probably the only company in the country who's done that...


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Elpenor (Oct 29, 2021)

Noticed my boss was in yesterday when I called her to ask something but her office is not the one I work in so I don’t see a point in going in tbh. Feel bad for asking the people in the office to print payslips off for me but that’s it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've moved quite a way from the office and so travel in is lengthy and expensive. So I arrived at the office yesterday having got up at the crack of dawn and spent ages on the train to find absolutely no-one in there at all. A couple of people eventually drifted in for a bit and that was about it. I did have one quick ten minute meeting in person but nothing I couldn't have done on Teams.
> 
> To be honest I don't particularly want to be working from home full time, I'd quite like the vibrant office environment etc etc that senior management claim they're promoting. There's absolutely none of it in our office at the moment though.


yeh if you want the vibrant office environment you have to be in the senior managers' offices. and from observation of senior management over a period of years i am far from persuaded that they do any actual work at all. if they did we'd be in a far worse position than we are now: so it's probably a good thing.


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2021)

My office was busier than the descriptions above -maybe social housing folk do need to work in the same physical space a bit more. Like marty21 says there are some housing management meetings that are tricky online.

I'm very back office these days so it doesn't affect me as much. I could honestly do 99% of my job from home now. Got my weekly catchup with my boss in 10 mins (online ). I'm not doing a 1.5 hr commute for something that I can just log on to MS Teams for. Totally pointless.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm back in 2 days a week. Been in 4 times so far. From what I've seen the commitment isn't there even with management, the office isn't busy and a day in the office only seems to demand that you show your face. Disappearing early is quite common and posting in the whatsapp group to say you've got a sniffle seems an acceptable way of avoiding the journey into work if it's raining and you can't be arsed leaving the house. A change of boss is due in the new year so I don't expect anything to change before then and by that time we might have restrictions in again. 

Job's a good un as they say.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 29, 2021)

I starting working from home in March 2020 and never went back to the office even when the contract ended 18 months later. I've still got their rather expensive laptop. I have reminded them about it. I have got a fresh contract with my own former employer who told me I could work from home after the first two weeks where I went in. The office holds nearly a hundred people, I think I saw 10 at most and on the last Friday there was me and one other guy.
My SiL's boss was dead set against anyone working from home except in emergencies until the plague made them. SiL goes in one day a week now if he feels like it and the company is moving to offices that are half the size of the original ones to save money because they don't expect people to come in


----------



## kabbes (Oct 29, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Appreciate they are tied in to contracts, but how much is this office costing? They will never be filled again and companies could save fortunes by going for much smaller spaces when they can and encouraging a mix of working. My parent company has a luxury gaff within spitting distance of Trafalgar Square, I am led to believe rent in that part of the world is a tad expensive, a few months before the plague arrived they had half the floor and then took on the other half of the floor. I went in in July for the first time in over 5 years, there is space for around 300 in there, this day there were 6 IT bods and 2 accounts folk. By all accounts it is still like that. Really they could run the whole show from the pop up work spaces in Godalming High Street...


I think it’s £6m a year for this office alone.  The lease is up next year too, so it’s a once-in-thirty-year opportunity to reinvent the working pattern.  They’ve fucked it though, out of an ideological belief in office working and a wilful blindness that they can somehow gaslight and bully everybody into getting back into the office full time.  So they’ve already signed a lease for a new building that’s shinier, newer (still being constructed, in fact) and even closer to Lloyd’s… and no doubt much more expensive.  I believe they have made no reduction in floor space.  It’s madness.  Then again, it is a tiny fraction of the people cost so I guess it’s just not that important.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Noticed my boss was in yesterday when I called her to ask something but her office is not the one I work in so I don’t see a point in going in tbh. Feel bad for asking the people in the office to print payslips off for me but that’s it.


I get plenty of colleagues emailing me with letters to print if mailsmart isn't working and they all know I'm in the office a lot.  Not today though , unusually I'm wfh today so they will be disappointed.


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Then again, it is a tiny fraction of the people cost so I guess it’s just not that important.


That's the bottom line I guess.

We'd just built three nice shiny new offices prior to the pandemic - so I've been (pleasantly) surprised that there hasn't been more pressure to return.


----------



## KatyF (Oct 29, 2021)

Since the start of October my team has been mandated to come in for 60% of our week. Which is 3 days out of 5 which I think its just far too many. I get some things are easier in the office but given we don't actually work as a team it doesn't really make any sense. I would be happy with 1 day in but clearly management are not on board. And we have to say a week in advance which 3 days we are doing in the office and its pretty set in stone at that point. Which also isn't helpful.

We moved offices during lockdown, but to an office we already owned - we  just had it refurbished. It's very shiny and new and not even an 8th full at any point.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 29, 2021)

Because my job is to be the weathervane for problems in the company, I am aware of increasing anecdotal evidence that the 3 day mandate is causing a big potential for resourcing risk. The vacancy rate is already twice its target level, time to recruit is creeping up towards an average of 10 weeks and now we seemingly have competitors directly phoning our people offering them full flexibility of working if they jump ship. I don’t know that the stubbornness of the senior exec can really stand up to this. We’ll see


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 29, 2021)

KatyF said:


> Since the start of October my team has been mandated to come in for 60% of our week. Which is 3 days out of 5 which I think its just far too many. I get some things are easier in the office but given we don't actually work as a team it doesn't really make any sense. I would be happy with 1 day in but clearly management are not on board. And we have to say a week in advance which 3 days we are doing in the office and its pretty set in stone at that point. Which also isn't helpful.
> 
> We moved offices during lockdown, but to an office we already owned - we  just had it refurbished. It's very shiny and new and not even an 8th full at any point.



Yeah the 'not actually a team' thing is there for me as well. Although we're structured as a team my actual work is with people throughout our department and now they tend to call on Teams even when they're only on the floor below.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 3, 2021)

We track attendance stats in the organisation.  This is for the England offices:



The purple line is full occupancy (which allows for things like holidays so is actually based on something like 80% attendance) -- I won't include the scale but it is comfortably 4 figures.  18 October was supposed to be the week that we all started doing 3 days a week in the office but it clearly made no difference, and attendance remains at about 30-40%, which is equivalent to about 2 days a week.  And that really hasn't changed since late September.

Tuesday - Thursday are clearly the most popular days but not much more so than Monday.  Friday by far the least popular.


----------



## stavros (Nov 3, 2021)

I had a call today with a colleague who I don't know, and who has what I think is an eastern European surname. I realised she had an accent straight away, but it wasn't until about 30 seconds in that I realised it was really strong Geordie.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 3, 2021)

Looks like I’ve been summoned to the office. As soon as the office booking spreadsheet is fixed. I’m going to have to come in very early I think so I can get a parking space close to the office as not sure I can manage the 500m+ I may need to walk. 

Still a good chance to get some more stationery at least.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 5, 2021)

So I'm being summoned in four days a week. This is their strategy. We now have a chef and free lunch. I'm almost tempted, despite being in the 'vulnerable' group. Almost. But I don't think even a slow cooked lamb tagine will get me back on public transport. nice try though.



> Hi All, here’s a sneak peek next week’s menu
> 
> Monday
> 
> ...


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 5, 2021)

Petcha said:


> So I'm being summoned in four days a week. This is their strategy. We now have a chef and free lunch. I'm almost tempted, despite being in the 'vulnerable' group. Almost. But I don't think even a slow cooked lamb tagine will get me back on public transport. nice try though.


I think I might drag myself in for that.  Certainly on Monday and Tuesday.  Thursday can do one.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2021)

I've been off sick for 3 days (I'm on the mend now)  I could have still wfh , but why should I log on when sick? I think there is an expectation now that you can wfh when you're off sick. Has there been any research on this ?


----------



## stavros (Nov 5, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> I think I might drag myself in for that.  Certainly on Monday and Tuesday.  Thursday can do one.


Really? I thought caramelised red onion & goats cheese tart stood out as the highlight of the whole week.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 5, 2021)

Petcha said:


> So I'm being summoned in four days a week. This is their strategy. We now have a chef and free lunch. I'm almost tempted, despite being in the 'vulnerable' group. Almost. But I don't think even a slow cooked lamb tagine will get me back on public transport. nice try though.



Finishing the week with the chef seems bit harsh


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 5, 2021)

Petcha said:


> So I'm being summoned in four days a week. This is their strategy. We now have a chef and free lunch. I'm almost tempted, despite being in the 'vulnerable' group. Almost. But I don't think even a slow cooked lamb tagine will get me back on public transport. nice try though.


Law or banking?

Must be one of the two!


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 5, 2021)

What do people working from home actually do?, its an alien world to me


----------



## Sue (Nov 5, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> What do people working from home actually do?, its an alien world to me


Exactly what I used to do on an office. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Petcha (Nov 5, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Law or banking?
> 
> Must be one of the two!



PR. tbf, they're quite nice and I do actually want to see people again. i started during the pandemic so dont know anyone other than through the pixels on my screen. that menu does look quite tasty. a bit better than the frozen lasagne ive been living off for the last 18 months. im the only one of my friends being summoned back in to their work though. i think they're trying to justify paying what must be exorbitant rent for the office.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 5, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> What do people working from home actually do?, its an alien world to me



I hear Pornhub's figures are through the roof. Nothing to do with me though, nope.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 8, 2021)

And so it begins......

Latest missive from on high is that we are being "encouraged" to go to the "hub" (we don't have offices now, we have hubs) twice a week.

Each team has  been allocated an "anchor day" when the whole team is sort of expected to go in, and we should do at least one other day.  My team's anchor day is Thursday, which is a good day to go to the pub after work.  As for the other day, I expect I'll try to avoid that most weeks.  There is a "general, if reluctant" feeling that new people and especially trainees, need face to face training and need to get to know people better.  The key may be to keep an eye on the bosses' diaries, and pick a day when a couple of them are in, so they can see I'm not being difficult about it.  I'm in a difficult position in that I have very little work on, so I don't want to antagonise people.  

It's going to take a bit of organisation at home though.  M-i-L can't be left alone all day, but there's three of us, so it shouldn't be impossible.  

I'm getting to the point where it might not be a bad idea for my MH to go to work sometimes, so I'm not too grumpy about it.  Given I'm going out to pubs/gigs etc, I can't really argue with it.  

Thankfully, I have found my office pass, so I'll be able to get in!


----------



## NoXion (Nov 9, 2021)

It's been confirmed now that our "local" (actually a 50m bus journey) office will permanently closing on the 20th December. I also found out that as homeworkers, we're going to be getting an additional allowance. Nice.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 9, 2021)

Sue said:


> Exactly what I used to do on an office. 🤷‍♀️



But wearing a dressing gown


----------



## Sue (Nov 9, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> But wearing a dressing gown


Oh, obviously I make even less of an effort than before... 

(I had a call with someone in our NY office the other day. She was immaculately made up, perfect hair and all that I was sitting there wondering when I'd last brushed my hair. My standards were always pretty low but...  )


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 9, 2021)

I’ve booked in to go every Wednesday till the end of the year. But won’t tomorrow as I’ve been a bit below par and I might have to have a chat about another job with someone.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 9, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> And so it begins......
> 
> Latest missive from on high is that we are being "encouraged" to go to the "hub" (we don't have offices now, we have hubs) twice a week.
> 
> ...


We had a Teams call today, and decided that our interpretation of the new "anchor day plus one" rule was that it doesn't start till next week, and next week we've got a lunch planned for the Tuesday, so we will swap our anchor day to Tuesday next week, so we will all have been in for our anchor day, and another day!    (It made sense at the time)


----------



## Petcha (Nov 12, 2021)

OK, I've decided I'm going in next week. This chef sounds alright. Their fucking strategy has worked. Though I did get my third jab today so I should be ok. Other than interacting with other people of course. I'll be scoffing my koftas down at my desk with headphones in of course.



> Hi all, here’s next week’s lunches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 12, 2021)

Went in yesterday as I had a power cut at home. All worked out ok. Haven’t got a headset but luckily I rarely have calls, I just work rather than talk about it. 

Discovered the work kitchen has 25 knives in but no spoons so had to eat my soup with a colleagues tea spoon. Was nice to chat to a few colleagues I suppose. 

Next time I go in will need to bring cutlery / mug / coffee.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2021)

Did the full 5 days last week ! Ended the week with a highly unusual event , a Leaving do in a pub ! Although there was a nod to tradition as they had an afternoon Teams leaving do as well.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 13, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Discovered the work kitchen has 25 knives in but no spoons so had to eat my soup with a colleagues tea spoon.


At least it wasn’t ten thousand spoons when all you need is a knife.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 13, 2021)

kabbes said:


> At least it wasn’t ten thousand spoons when all you need is a knife.


That would have been very ironic


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 17, 2021)

Bloody wfh. I presented a session at a conference this evening and there's nobody to decompress with.


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 17, 2021)

What you need is a recombobulation area https://onmilwaukee.com/articles/recombobulationsigns


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> Bloody wfh. I presented a session at a conference this evening and there's nobody to decompress with.


I resemble that feeling 

An hour of high intensity presentation, and then the call ends, the video lights go off, and suddenly you're hanging loose...


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 17, 2021)

Yep, been there.  

I actually have an "in real life" presentation to do next week.  The pub crawl back to Waterloo has already been researched.....


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I resemble that feeling
> 
> An hour of high intensity presentation, and then the call ends, the video lights go off, and suddenly you're hanging loose...


This is also why I stopped doing solo gigs. You get home and it's like "Did that even happen?"


----------



## stavros (Nov 18, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> Bloody wfh. I presented a session at a conference this evening and there's nobody to decompress with.


That's the squeeze on resources for you.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 18, 2021)

First day back in the office (sorry "Hub") today. Odd, really odd.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Nov 19, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> First day back in the office (sorry "Hub") today. Odd, really odd.


Why?  Just because it's been such a long time?


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 19, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Why?  Just because it's been such a long time?


Yeah, just that.  it just felt a bit strange.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 19, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> I'm getting to the point where it might not be a bad idea for my MH to go to work sometimes, so I'm not too grumpy about it.



I think that's true for me - 5 days working from home just isn't healthy - especially seeing its just the cat here.    My workplace isn't that zoom intensive - which sounds great - but actually a whole day without any meetings is abit much as you don't have any office small-talk to sustain you either.

At my place - I think most people seemed to have found going in occasionallly good for them.. and I'm probably averaging a day a week now.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> First day back in the office (sorry "Hub") today. Odd, really odd.


I'm glad I've been working in the office for a few months & have been in occasionally from May last year.  Coming back to an office after so long is going to be very tough.


----------



## stavros (Nov 21, 2021)

I did a little bit of work this morning, which is naughty of me, but ah well.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Petcha (Nov 22, 2021)

Lolz. Did he actually say that? I can't speak for Mother Nature, but I'm not sure she has experienced the pleasure of a 10 second commute from bed to desk in her underwear or cracking open a beer or two while on a long boring call, at any time of day (with the camera and mic turned off of course)


----------



## Cerv (Nov 22, 2021)

I don't think Mother Nature is fond of glass & concrete office blocks at all to be honest


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 22, 2021)

Went into the office this morning to see a new client. 

They didn't turn up so I sat in a meeting room for half an hour and then came home.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Lolz. Did he actually say that? I can't speak for Mother Nature, but I'm not sure she has experienced the pleasure of a 10 second commute from bed to desk in her underwear or cracking open a beer or two while on a long boring call, at any time of day (with the camera and mic turned off of course)


Hopefully my team has forgotten the meeting where I accidentally turned the camera on and they could see me lounging on the sofa 🤣


----------



## Cloo (Nov 22, 2021)

In today's exciting WFH news, I heard a muffled thump and then gsv calling something and rushing out the front door - and looked to see him and some guys on the street staring at the partly-demolished bin store at the back of the shop opposite our house. Someone had reverse into a big bin in front of it and brought down a whole side of the wall behind it  Oh, and fucked off, but gsv and a passer-by got their registration.


----------



## Sue (Nov 22, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Hopefully my team has forgotten the meeting where I accidentally turned the camera on and they could see me lounging on the sofa 🤣


Were you in your jammies?


----------



## elbows (Nov 22, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Lolz. Did he actually say that? I can't speak for Mother Nature, but I'm not sure she has experienced the pleasure of a 10 second commute from bed to desk in her underwear or cracking open a beer or two while on a long boring call, at any time of day (with the camera and mic turned off of course)


He said it shortly before losing his place for over 20 seconds and awkwardly shuffling through his papers while breathing uncomfortably. Which reminds me that 'mother nature' already tried to kill him during this pandemic, and turned workplaces and business conferences into places of mass infection.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm staying WFH, recently that's been for the sake of my health as much as doing the work ...

I need uninterrupted [by workshop noise & other people] time & space to research and compile tenders for new work projects.
By the way it can take as many as six to seven months - on average - from initial enquiry to the project actually starting. Some can take years because of funding delays and needing various approvals, Covid has made this process even more difficult & time-consuming. And that's just the same 'expenditure' whether the bid is successful or not. 
I do have a reasonably good success rate, but I'm still spending a lot time in the hope of gaining work for the team.
This includes being available for discussions outside "office hours" - a feature of my client base - and making site visits to inspect potential projects, which can be anywhere in the UK.

And ditto in terms of peace & quiet for the various admin tasks I do during each month.

Thankfully, I don't have to spend all day, every day on the above. But it can be intensive when deadlines that I've set myself are approaching.

Now I've had my booster, I'll be able to go into the 'shop a little more often ... say two or even three times a week, for an hour or two, on a random(ish) schedule to keep an eye on progress.
Or even go and collect timber or other supplies if they can't be delivered.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 22, 2021)

One of the unexpected side effects of working from home was that this morning I got to defrost Mrs Q's car so she could go to work


----------



## Petcha (Nov 22, 2021)

I've been struggling in for 10am, twice a week (it's supposed to be 4 days a week, 9am to 6pm). What's the fucking point. It's surely not in my firm's interest. They were getting 12 hour days out of me WFH. Doesn't make sense. Now they're getting 7, and it's a grumpy 7. 

It has been nice to actually meet my colleagues and put legs to head and shoulders but that's done. I'm ready to return to my routine of Coco pops, masturbating, logging in, replying to a couple of emails, have a beer, masturbating and then heading to the spoons for lunch with the laptop. It's far, far more civilised.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sue said:


> Were you in your jammies?



No 😂


----------



## scifisam (Nov 22, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> And so it begins......
> 
> Latest missive from on high is that we are being "encouraged" to go to the "hub" (we don't have offices now, we have hubs) twice a week.
> 
> ...



If it stays that way then it sounds pretty sensible tbh. At least the anchor day does. Though it does lend itself far too easily to nicknames.

Marty - yeah, I think there is sort of that pressure to work from home if you're sick. In some ways it's fair, because some sorts of sick mean you wouldn't be able to work from the office (and certainly shouldn't be passing your germs around) but can work from home, though maybe not to full capacity. Like with a lot of stomach bugs you feel fine in yourself, but there's no way you could manage the commute, and nobody wants a colleague having diarrhoea in the shared loos every hour.

But it's tricky - sometimes you really are just too ill to focus, so won't do the job well anyway, and you need to sleep, and why should you sleep on your own time and work out of hours when/if you feel better, when you would have called in sick if you were in the office?


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 23, 2021)

Everyone here in Ireland is being asked to work from home if they can..now the numbers are high again.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 23, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> One of the unexpected side effects of working from home was that this morning I got to defrost Mrs Q's car so she could go to work



I had the opposite this morning, I had to defrost my car and move it off the drive just so Mr B could get his van out and go to work


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 23, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> I had the opposite this morning, I had to defrost my car and move it off the drive just so Mr B could get his van out and go to work


We park ours side by side so that problem does not arise but I am sure that if it had done I would have been told off for not forseeing that possibility.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 23, 2021)

scifisam said:


> If it stays that way then it sounds pretty sensible tbh. At least the anchor day does. Though it does lend itself far too easily to nicknames.


🤣


----------



## Sue (Nov 23, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> 🤣


Do you work with many..._anchors_, mx wcfc ..?  

Copyright scifisam .


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 23, 2021)

So, I'm meant to be WFH - but the workshop is easily accessible if I need to be there.

Friday I spent a large chunk of the afternoon dealing with a personnel issue ... see work frustrations.

Sat & Sun, some paperwork resulting from that - plus some more time spent on general admin & searching out potential new work for my team ...

Monday, time in workshop as feedback on Friday, plus some supervision of work in progress ... plus a bit more research ...
Tuesday, ditto ... but the person I went in to see wasn't there ...
Tomorrow, more of the same but also probably talking to a potential client ...

Normally, I go into the workshop maybe once or twice a week, but when other people are not there.
This week I'll probably have been in everyday ...

Hopefully, by next week I'll be able to go back to the my usual pattern.


----------



## tommers (Nov 23, 2021)

I was on a call today with a couple of colleagues and halfway through I'm like "why can I hear J?" (who is someone I work with but isn't one of the people on the call) and the woman on the call goes a bit bashful and says "oh, cos I'm living with him now". 😁 Hahaha.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 25, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I've been struggling in for 10am, twice a week (it's supposed to be 4 days a week, 9am to 6pm). What's the fucking point. It's surely not in my firm's interest. They were getting 12 hour days out of me WFH. Doesn't make sense. Now they're getting 7, and it's a grumpy 7. It has been nice to actually meet my colleagues and put legs to head and shoulders but that's done.



Ditto 



Petcha said:


> I'm ready to return to my routine of Coco pops, masturbating, logging in, replying to a couple of emails, have a beer, masturbating and then heading to the spoons for lunch with the laptop. It's far, far more civilised.



Er, not quite so ditto…


----------



## stavros (Nov 30, 2021)

I was on a webinar today with a load of people I didn't know. I had to do a double take at one point, as one was the spitting image of Lance from Detectorists.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 12, 2021)

Man breaking back on his stairs deemed workplace accident
					

Thank goodness he didn't make a diversion for Coco Pops




					www.theregister.com


----------



## Mation (Dec 13, 2021)

Who's back working from home today, that's able to work from home but had largely gone back to being on site, then? Anyone?

(Not me. We've gots to go in.)


----------



## strung out (Dec 13, 2021)

Mation said:


> Who's back working from home today, that's able to work from home but had largely gone back to being on site, then? Anyone?
> 
> (Not me. We've gots to go in.)


We've all been told we can come in if we want, but we're not obliged to come in for our 'team' days anymore. Lots of mixed messaging.

I've got an internal interview today, which I was hoping would be switched to online, as much easier to read notes, but nope, got to go into work and sit in a small room with three other people for a couple of hours


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 13, 2021)

Home for the foreseeable, apart from well-being in the office if I fancy it. Which I might 🤔

Really need to reorganise my desk corner in the bedroom as it is cramped plus next to a window, which is double glazed but still a bit cold.

I want to wfh as I want to be free but it doesn’t really work like that, does it?


----------



## smmudge (Dec 13, 2021)

Mation said:


> Who's back working from home today, that's able to work from home but had largely gone back to being on site, then? Anyone?
> 
> (Not me. We've gots to go in.)



We were back in the office twice a week but now wfh every day. I'm quite surprised because they're very good at ignoring advice unless they have to follow it, but it seems like they've actually taken some initiative now. Everyone else I've spoken to has said their company is carrying on as normal


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2021)

Mation said:


> Who's back working from home today, that's able to work from home but had largely gone back to being on site, then? Anyone?
> 
> (Not me. We've gots to go in.)


I will wfh today , going in tomorrow though, wfh on Wednesday again , then I'm off for Christmas.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 13, 2021)

smmudge said:


> We were back in the office twice a week but now wfh every day. I'm quite surprised because they're very good at ignoring advice unless they have to follow it, but it seems like they've actually taken some initiative now. Everyone else I've spoken to has said their company is carrying on as normal


Same as this. Except that we were supposed to be in 3 times a week, but the reality was 2 times. And now WFH, although people aren’t banned as such, the office remains open for those who “can’t” WFH


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2021)

We have never been explicitly told to go back to the office , so there are still plenty of people who have wfh for nearly 2 years now. I have chosen to go I'm as I really don't like wfh .


----------



## Supine (Dec 13, 2021)

I’m in the office but only one here at the moment. We’ll see how things go. I’m trying to return home on Wednesday as that is the quietest train day apparently.


----------



## KatyF (Dec 13, 2021)

We were in the office 3 days a week from October but now back to wfh unless for mental health reasons you want to go into the office.

I'd just got used to it but there we go. Need to move my home desk as it's right by the window that's not right and it's freezing.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 13, 2021)

Back to WFH for me. After getting boosted & pre-omicron I was planning two to four half-days a week for project supervision & general management purposes.

Only problem is that my "workshop manager" is currently off sick [this will be week 4 - see work frustrations thread for context].

I was in the workshop over the weekend, to check progress, and do some specific jobs - eg commission some space heating.
Today - I have exchanged calls, texts and emails with various people already. As at the end of last week, I've also "suggested" masks for people working together and booking boosters for those not already jagged.
I'll be doing the planned "half-days" as evening shifts ...
First job tonight will be to re-arrange the painting area to make somewhat more efficient use of the space. I was going to do that today, followed by some catch-up painting.


----------



## stavros (Dec 13, 2021)

*The boss of a City firm says he is unhappy about new work-from-home guidance as his staff will get less done when they're not in the office.*

I wish my managers had that much trust and faith in me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2021)

I missed the first lockdown, in fact I was doing agency social care, so probably went in to more different places then was wise. Probably why I got ill. 

I'm doing a new job now, so it's a bit of a novelty. We're also pretty dead. Must confess I'm struggling a bit already. It doesn't help that I'm still really new and learning. It makes getting a phone call I can't sort out even more scary. No bugger responded to me on Teams either. Now I've got nothing to do. I'm trying to use the time to keep learning, but I'd actually like a bit more direction or even actual work that I could plod along with.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 14, 2021)

Office closed due to Plan B, except for access for a few people who have been assessed as really not being able to work in their home setting. Was going to go in tomorrow for long lunch, now just going to long lunch - my manager's booked train down from Northampton, and other colleagues from other necks of woods, so they'll be sitting in cafes for the morning (which would be much less safe than the office, but there you go) - it's only 5 of us at lunch somewhere quiet, so I will go for it.

Not expecting to be back in office before Easter, but then I expected that back in late October after my last visit.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Dec 14, 2021)

I permanently WFH, but I had a meeting with other members of my association tomorrow, it's been cancelled.


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2021)

Similar situation here - if you need the office, it's open, but you should be wfh if you can. All of which suits me. I won't be going back until everything's much safer and my management are fine with that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 15, 2021)

First test of both of us WFH today. Up till recently we've shared a single desktop PC, but luckily I've recently built another to replace it and have been slowly upgrading screens, so with the help of one I took from work, we've got 3x27" and an old 24" plus my work laptop on not huge bit of work bench in the spare room. I'm looking forward to moving and us each having our own room to do this in.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 15, 2021)

It sure does make a difference having different spaces, we're lucky in that regard, I currently sit in the front room and have 2 x 19" screens as well as my laptop screen, Mrs Numbers is in the spare bedroom and has a 24" as well as her laptop - we alternate rooms for a change of scenery.

I do like to go into the office tho' but probably won't this side of Christmas, or may go in 1 day or something.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 16, 2021)

A FB friend has been occasionally doing what she calls The Library,  where she just turns on a Zoom and people wfh with mic off and just work with a view of another doing their this and the occasional typed message to say hi to one another/one another's pets in the background etc. I joined today and it was nice.

 Maybe we should do an urban Library after Christmas if people are interested? I don't mind organising.


----------



## elbows (Dec 16, 2021)

Have a 'no streaking in the library please' sign ready just in case.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 16, 2021)

Cloo said:


> A FB friend has been occasionally doing what she calls The Library,  where she just turns on a Zoom and people wfh with mic off and just work with a view of another doing their this and the occasional typed message to say hi to one another/one another's pets in the background etc. I joined today and it was nice.
> 
> Maybe we should do an urban Library after Christmas if people are interested? I don't mind organising.


I'm one of the people who have worked from home for years. I have several friends who also work from home so we used to have Windows Messenger (or whatever it was called) running most days so that anyone could have a quick chat over a virtual cuppa or vent over something stupid a client had just done. It's a useful way of staying connected when you're on your own at home.


----------



## KatyF (Dec 16, 2021)

Cloo said:


> A FB friend has been occasionally doing what she calls The Library,  where she just turns on a Zoom and people wfh with mic off and just work with a view of another doing their this and the occasional typed message to say hi to one another/one another's pets in the background etc. I joined today and it was nice.
> 
> Maybe we should do an urban Library after Christmas if people are interested? I don't mind organising.



Thats a really good idea. Me and my manager did this a few times during one of the lockdowns and it was just nice to have someone there even if we were both heads down working.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 16, 2021)

Cloo said:


> A FB friend has been occasionally doing what she calls The Library,  where she just turns on a Zoom and people wfh with mic off and just work with a view of another doing their this and the occasional typed message to say hi to one another/one another's pets in the background etc. I joined today and it was nice.
> 
> Maybe we should do an urban Library after Christmas if people are interested? I don't mind organising.


That's a nice idea Cloo.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 16, 2021)

I'll try to sort one in dark days of January some day when I don't have too many meetings!


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

A glowing Santa Claus has just gone past my house on the back of a truck preceded by a reindeer walking a small dog.

I think I need to take some time off.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 19, 2021)

I did 4 days in the office in November, one due to a mid-morning power cut at home, the other 3 as part of the 1 day per week I’ve meant to have done since September but had been avoiding.

I decided to stop going in a few weeks ago and stay at home every day. Several reasons - of the desks I can book, my laptop can’t connect  to one of the docking stations at all, the other only lets me use one monitor so constantly looking up and down. At home I’ve got a laptop stand which avoids that.

It was also incredibly noisy as 6 people behind me were having a social chat all day, talking like they were in a noisy pub and it was hard to get anything done. 

The final straw was discovering some total prick whose wife and kid were at home in bed with covid had been coming into the office and then gone home “feeling ill” and tested positive. 

While he was actually following the (flawed) guidance at the time correctly, the common sense approach would be to work from home if you could in that situation. However he preferred coming in the office. He’s not very popular as you may imagine, the Greek woman who sits next to him who I chat to sometimes was incredibly angry. 

I think working from home is ideal for me as I spend less than 15 minutes a day in “calls” and never have any meetings. I just quietly sit there doing my work, and it’s zero stress. Obviously there’s the other benefits such as Petrol savings and nicer coffee, comfier chair, listening to music too.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 22, 2021)

Someone brought their kid to our team meeting this week. 

Made me realise how annoying it must be to have an annoying 10 year old in the house asking stupid shit all day. Only took him 20 minutes to work out nothing to do with work was being discussed though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 22, 2021)

That reminds me of the time I was on our weekly Critical Incident Team call and my then-9yo piped up, as the CEO was speaking, something along the lines of "this meeting doesn't seem like it has much point to it".


----------



## Sue (Dec 22, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> That reminds me of the time I was on our weekly Critical Incident Team call and my then-9yo piped up, as the CEO was speaking, something along the lines of "this meeting doesn't seem like it has much point to it".


That describes at least half of work meetings ever. More for those involving CEOs.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> That reminds me of the time I was on our weekly Critical Incident Team call and my then-9yo piped up, as the CEO was speaking, something along the lines of "this meeting doesn't seem like it has much point to it".


Mrs21 did comment whilst I was in a meeting about how many idiots were on the call (there were many tbf) my gaffer pm'd me & put me on mute 🤣


----------



## Supine (Dec 22, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> That reminds me of the time I was on our weekly Critical Incident Team call and my then-9yo piped up, as the CEO was speaking, something along the lines of "this meeting doesn't seem like it has much point to it".



I was in a meeting where a kid started playing piano while his dad was presenting. The CEO asked the presenter to stop talking so the whole group could concentrate on the piano. It was such a nice way for leadership to work with online meeting incidents


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 22, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Latest missive from on high is that we are being "encouraged" to go to the "hub" (we don't have offices now, we have hubs) twice a week.
> 
> Each team has  been allocated an "anchor day" when the whole team is sort of expected to go in, and we should do at least one other day.


Our (w)anchor days have been abandoned due to the new government guidelines, but after two days in the office, both of which resulted in a "someone in the office last Thursday has rested positive", everyone had decided to pack it in anyway.

Must admit, I didn't mind the once a week thing.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 22, 2021)

Supine said:


> I was in a meeting where a kid started playing piano while his dad was presenting. The CEO asked the presenter to stop talking so the whole group could concentrate on the piano. It was such a nice way for leadership to work with online meeting incidents


The CEO found it hilarious tbf. He texted me afterwards to say he agreed


----------



## stavros (Jan 17, 2022)

When discussing remedying a particular issue we're working on, someone on a Teams meetings I was at today said they were looking for "the final solution".


----------



## Epico (Jan 23, 2022)

I fear that returning to the office after what will be two years away is imminent. 

I really cannot face this. I just hope they give us adequate time to 'adjust'.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2022)

Epico said:


> I fear that returning to the office after what will be two years away is imminent.
> 
> I really cannot face this. I just hope they give us adequate time to 'adjust'.


I think a lot of people are similar , there hasn't been a rush back to my main office (Local Authority) . I'm glad that I have been going in regularly for about a year & going in occasionally from the start of the madness. The majority of work mates will have to start the process fairly soon.   I prefer working in the office , realised that early doors . Good luck with your slow (hopefully) return.


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2022)

I might start going in a day a week or something. Just to mix up the days. Give my wife a break.


----------



## Shellee (Jan 23, 2022)

I’m going to prevaricate as long as I can until they put the hard word on …..


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 26, 2022)

Work is starting to get a bit itchy feet so might start heading in one day a week again to show willing.


I'm not sure what I'll do all day at work around people but hey ho.


----------



## stavros (Jan 27, 2022)

Another feline desk invasion for a fellow attendee at a meeting today. That always perks up a dull meeting, and wouldn't happen in real life.


----------



## Sue (Jan 27, 2022)

stavros said:


> Another feline desk invasion for a fellow attendee at a meeting today. That always perks up a dull meeting, and wouldn't happen in real life.


We had my colleague's three year old bringing him biscuits yesterday.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 27, 2022)

stavros said:


> Another feline desk invasion for a fellow attendee at a meeting today. That always perks up a dull meeting, and wouldn't happen in real life.



In my workplace during first lockdown, we never quite managed to get multiple colleagues' dogs / cats in on the same 'teams' call at the same time


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 28, 2022)

I just went to Aldi. I love the staff there, there's one woman who's a real loud mouth. She was messing about with the woman sat behind her and I was laughing to myself, loving how they don't have to be formal and miserable.

Much as I do very little work and have all the time in the world to piss about at home it made me miss being in a team and having a laugh at work. 

That said I've never been in a situation to do that in my current job and I'm counting down to 2 years off from next March, so I'll just have to accept my situation for now. 

I'm watching the names adding to it and really in no rush to add my name to the desk booking system.


----------



## KatyF (Jan 28, 2022)

We've got a meeting on Monday about going back into the office. We have to do 60% of our working week there and before Xmas we all had to be in on a Thursday. Now there's talk of there being 2 set days that we all have to be in together. Which will be a nightmare as we all like to work different days.


----------



## MBV (Jan 28, 2022)

Can feel it coming at our place. I'm feeling ready to change things up with a couple of days a week in the office.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 28, 2022)

I know our boss will be wanting everyone back in soon. I'll tell him that I'll go back in when they've paid my expenses up to date. They're about a year behind at the moment.

So I'll continue wfh for the foreseeable future


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 28, 2022)

My firm are holding back on telling us we have to go in at the moment - giving people a chance to make child care arrangements etc.  
My guess is we'll go back to twice a week - one almost compulsory team day, plus one other.
I'm planning on going in next Thursday, and will stick to Thursdays, plus one other if I absolutely have to.
I'm quite looking forward to a change of scenery and the pub after work.  

I went in twice in December and both times there was an internal email a couple of days later, telling us someone had tested positive, so it may not last long.


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2022)

Very relaxed at mine - had a meeting with my manager today where I raised it. 'Do whatever you're comfortable with' was music to my ears. I'll pop in every now and then if I've got a genuine reason but otherwise it's totally pointless in my area of work now.


----------



## stavros (Jan 28, 2022)

I slyly managed to slip quotes from both Alan Partridge and The League of Gentlemen into meetings today.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 29, 2022)

stavros said:


> I slyly managed to slip quotes from both Alan Partridge and The League of Gentlemen into meetings today.



Your little finger just touched it?


----------



## hegley (Jan 29, 2022)

They're talking about scrapping the WFH tax relief scheme. 

Blood-boiling:
_Conservative MP Kevin Hollinrake, a member of the Commons Treasury Committee, was quoted in The Telegraph as saying: 
“It is often in people’s financial interests and personal interests to work from home, so it doesn’t seem appropriate that there should be tax relief for those who choose to work from home rather than being forced to do so.
It’s important that we get people back to workplaces, rather than giving them any incentive to work from home.
Lots of businesses rely on those people being at work, and it’s good for people to be at work because that’s where you learn.
So for societal and economic reasons, it doesn’t make sense to have a tax break.”_

Last October [2020], Kevin Hollinrake topped the MPs’ expenses league table by claiming over £88,000.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 29, 2022)

Note to self and anyone else: be careful of working with countries in other time zones, and don't underestimate how awful it is to get up and work in the very early hours. I spent the last week starting at 6am (thankfully I could keep my camera off until a bit later so would make myself like vaguely normal in a break.)

Now got news I have to start at 4am four days next week


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 29, 2022)

Told today we're expected back next week, but there is some negotiation for home working.


hegley said:


> They're talking about scrapping the WFH tax relief scheme.
> 
> Blood-boiling:
> _Conservative MP Kevin Hollinrake, a member of the Commons Treasury Committee, was quoted in The Telegraph as saying:
> ...



Well I take his point about saving money but the rest is bollocks. 

How much can you claim?


----------



## hegley (Jan 29, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Told today we're expected back next week, but there is some negotiation for home working.
> 
> 
> Well I take his point about saving money but the rest is bollocks.
> ...


It only works out at about £120 a year iirc, but really straightforward to do:





						Claim tax relief for your job expenses
					

Claiming tax relief on expenses you have to pay for your work, like uniforms, tools, travel and working from home costs




					www.gov.uk


----------



## stavros (Jan 29, 2022)

miss direct said:


> Note to self and anyone else: be careful of working with countries in other time zones, and don't underestimate how awful it is to get up and work in the very early hours. I spent the last week starting at 6am (thankfully I could keep my camera off until a bit later so would make myself like vaguely normal in a break.)
> 
> Now got news I have to start at 4am four days next week


I think we all felt pity for Geoffrey Cox, working in similar grueling conditions.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm going in tomorrow, as husband is away and youngest has a long day where he doesn't need picking up until 6pm so thought I might as well while I have the greater security of having just had COVID. My employers seem to be quite unusually reticent about reopening - we still only 2 out of 4 office floors available, and (as a membership organisation) have still not reopened to members/external people, which I think most, or at least some, equivalent institutions have done.

I asked facilities team how many people were planning on being in, just in case, like last July, it was going to be only me, and with 4 others people that's barely better, but then there's no one at home so I might as well go in for the change of scene. Was wondering whether people still might be chary of coming in because of Omicron, or if lots of people were getting tired of home but seems like the former is more the case. I hope it includes someone I know - there's been such chopping and changing over the last 18 months that there's a lot of new people - most of new additions to my wider team are in other parts of the country so not likely to be them. Also planning Weds in half term, as son will be at residential camp so don't have to worry about childcare/pick up stuff.

Husband is starting a contract soon that will involve him being in an office 2-3 days a week so that will affect what my next 6 months of going in looks like, I expect.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2022)

next week, i'm starting a new job that is likely to be mostly wfh-ing indefinitely with (after the initial stage of getting sorted out) expected need to physically go there maybe once every few weeks.  (it's a bit further than i would consider travelling every day, but can cope with it on that basis, even if it's going to mean a couple of overnight b+b stays in the first month)

employer is considering options but sounds like they will be closing one of their two current office buildings or something like that.

i'm indulging in a bit of an upgrade to the 'office' furniture at home.  I've got an existing computer desk, but in the last two jobs, wfh-ing has happened suddenly and had (in theory) been temporary, and until now, i've resisted making the 'office' bit of the living room any bigger...


----------



## NoXion (Jan 31, 2022)

hegley said:


> They're talking about scrapping the WFH tax relief scheme.
> 
> Blood-boiling:
> _Conservative MP Kevin Hollinrake, a member of the Commons Treasury Committee, was quoted in The Telegraph as saying:
> ...



What about those of us who have no choice in working from home? I prefer WFH personally, but I couldn't work in the office even if I wanted to, because the company worked for closed the office back in December last year.

Clearly the company I work for feels that the work I and my colleagues do at home is of a good enough standard to be going on into the future, and we already have arrangements in place for activities that actually require an in-person presence.

Meanwhile, I am the one footing the bill for electricity and heating, whereas previously that cost was being met by the office.

What the fuck do the vermin actually know of real fucking work, anyway?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 31, 2022)

NoXion said:


> What about those of us who have no choice in working from home? I prefer WFH personally, but I couldn't work in the office even if I wanted to, because the company worked for closed the office back in December last year.
> 
> Clearly the company I work for feels that the work I and my colleagues do at home is of a good enough standard to be going on into the future, and we already have arrangements in place for activities that actually require an in-person presence.
> 
> ...



Do you think your out of pocket? Intresting. I was definitely saving a fair bit being at home, even with heating as it's winter. 

First day back in the office today. Did way less work as chatting to my colleague in a way we just don't over Teams.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2022)

dunno really

in the job i had up to september, i didn't have any travel to work expenses, so didn't gain in that way.  although probably saved a couple of quid a on lunch each day by doing something at home (i never went in for buying fancy coffee or anything like that) so probably not much in it.

in job i had from september (and gave up partly due to the commute) a season ticket from here to central london came out about a hundred quid a week, so wfh-ing would have made a difference...


----------



## NoXion (Jan 31, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Do you think your out of pocket? Intresting. I was definitely saving a fair bit being at home, even with heating as it's winter.
> 
> First day back in the office today. Did way less work as chatting to my colleague in a way we just don't over Teams.



I haven't actually done the sums, so I could be wrong, but it certainly feels like I'm saving money by not paying for bus fares. Lunch is cheaper yet more nutritious as I have more options with my own kitchen on hand, and I'm no longer hurriedly buying stuff from the corner shop near the office in the morning. So on balance it's working out financially. But there are other wrinkles. Running the heating in my place really guzzles electricity, as I have crappy old space heaters bolted to the walls of my flat. I don't want to spend a lot of my income on keeping the place warm, so this winter I've been mostly keeping them off except for a few days when it got really bad, and otherwise just wearing more layers and wrapping a blanket around myself.

I'm mostly just pissed off at the hypocrisy. It doesn't seem appropriate to me that MPs can claim tens of thousands of pounds in expenses, that can be spent on frivolous bullshit. Meanwhile those same MPs make a bunch of disgusting noises about people who actually work for a living claiming tax relief. Fuck. Off.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 31, 2022)

Well I'd  certainly agree with that! 

Lunches are a big thing for me. It's not just the money, but better food and it feels like such a chore trying to organise it, even if I'm just making butties on top of the time lost to commuting.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 31, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Well I'd  certainly agree with that!
> 
> Lunches are a big thing for me. It's not just the money, but better food and it feels like such a chore trying to organise it, even if I'm just making butties on top of the time lost to commuting.



Eating a home cooked lunch is so much better even if I get lazy and have super simple spaghetti.

Not sure I'd cope living on crap sandwiches every day again.


----------



## Voley (Feb 1, 2022)

If I had to return to the office full time who would carry on the important work of street surveillance that I now carry out? Work that I carry out in my own time, I might add.

I see the man at number 12 has his garage door open again. Tsk.


----------



## stavros (Feb 1, 2022)

Voley said:


> If I had to return to the office full time who would carry on the important work of street surveillance that I now carry out? Work that I carry out in my own time, I might add.


Leave it to the experts.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2022)

We’ve had the long-awaited email — return to office three days a week from next week.

I shall go in on Monday and see how I feel.  They’ve also created a desk-booking system at work that I suspect nobody will be bothered with, leading to more chaos.


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 1, 2022)

Voley said:


> If I had to return to the office full time who would carry on the important work of street surveillance that I now carry out? Work that I carry out in my own time, I might add.
> 
> I see the man at number 12 has his garage door open again. Tsk.


Oh god, I'm the same.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 1, 2022)

It was nice to be in the office today - turned out it was more than 4 others, I think just shy of a dozen altogether on one floor.  St James Park looked good, there was a dramatic sunset on Parliament Square as I left (The Twilight of Boris? One can only hope). If husband's work situation allows will probably try to do the same next Tuesday. 

The only problem with Tuesdays is it's also my choir night, so it makes for a long day and I don't have much turnaround once I get home, but I can stick with it for now.

 I was reading an article saying that a problem with 'hybrid' working was people are finding it really knackering shifting mode and remembering where all their shit is, although it did lead with an example of a woman going into the office Mon, Weds, Fri, which of course would be fucking mentally exhausting - I think you really want to have some consecutive days in there.


----------



## xenon (Feb 1, 2022)

My motivation's fucked the last couple of weeks.

I was busy today, replying to emails. That's fine, I can do that. If there's stuff that needs doing. I much prefer email to talking to people on the phone anyway.

But anything that involves having to reach out, think of ways of working with other organisations, similar proactive type things we should be doing, I'm meh. How am I sposed to be enthusiastic with all that when I'm just sat in my living room every fucking day with yesterday's cooking smells, and same boring thoughts.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 1, 2022)

I've been going in to the office the majority of days since July last year,  I went in occasionally from about July 2020. I'm still very much the minority at the main office, although I noticed way more people in today.  It's going to be tough for those who've worked from home since March 2020 to go into the office again, and that is still the majority of my employer (London Local Authority) . There is more pressure being put on staff to come in , but no outright instruction.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 1, 2022)

I don't have a problem shifting mode, but I do find it knackering having to cart my shit about with me. Have just invested in a nice backpack to replace my previous laptop bag as carrying my workplace on one shoulder all the time is really fucking my back up.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 1, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> I don't have a problem shifting mode, but I do find it knackering having to cart my shit about with me. Have just invested in a nice backpack to replace my previous laptop bag as carrying my workplace on one shoulder all the time is really fucking my back up.


Yeah, I don't have a locker at our main office , so have to carry my 'agile kit' in every day. I do have a locker at another office but very few people are working there atm, so I prefer going in to the main office.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 2, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I haven't actually done the sums, so I could be wrong, but it certainly feels like I'm saving money by not paying for bus fares. Lunch is cheaper yet more nutritious as I have more options with my own kitchen on hand, and I'm no longer hurriedly buying stuff from the corner shop near the office in the morning. So on balance it's working out financially. But there are other wrinkles. Running the heating in my place really guzzles electricity, as I have crappy old space heaters bolted to the walls of my flat. I don't want to spend a lot of my income on keeping the place warm, so this winter I've been mostly keeping them off except for a few days when it got really bad, and otherwise just wearing more layers and wrapping a blanket around myself.



I think for a lot of people the most significant cost is actually going to be the space. At least getting into longer term arrangements when if you can you're going to want a proper set up rather than the kitchen table (which for me at least was giving me back pain). It's a hidden cost in as far as it's part of your rent/mortgage but it's very much a real one.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 2, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think for a lot of people the most significant cost is actually going to be the space. At least getting into longer term arrangements when if you can you're going to want a proper set up rather than the kitchen table (which for me at least was giving me back pain). It's a hidden cost in as far as it's part of your rent/mortgage but it's very much a real one.



True. It's significantly influenced us when looking at houses because we're both introvert types who'd like to work at home


----------



## NoXion (Feb 2, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think for a lot of people the most significant cost is actually going to be the space. At least getting into longer term arrangements when if you can you're going to want a proper set up rather than the kitchen table (which for me at least was giving me back pain). It's a hidden cost in as far as it's part of your rent/mortgage but it's very much a real one.



Well in my case, I already had a kitchen table in my bedroom with a gaming PC set up on it. A couple of DSE assessments have since given me a proper, larger desk that can fit the extra kit as well as a total of four monitors to play with. I know it's not my stuff, but there's stopping me from hooking up the screens to my own PC and making personal use of them, as I do. So for me at least it feels nothing like a cost, and more like a free upgrade.

I suppose that statistically they must exist in some numbers, but I would honestly be surprised if the kind of people who would be likely to be working from home in the long term don't mostly, as a group, already have a space in their home devoted to computing activity.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Feb 3, 2022)

i think a lot of younger people who may already have a setup in their bedroom in a shared house, don't really want to work in their only private space, so they have to start thinking about getting a place on their own / with less people so there are spare rooms for this stuff.

and then of course people with bigger places with kids have often been working in the kitchen / dining room for similar reasons, all the spare rooms have kids in them.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 3, 2022)

We are dying to move out because I’ve been stuck in a single room for 2 years at this point. Work, sleep, eat in the same space. It’s not good. 

Housing is absolutely insane and I can’t find much decent for a price we’re willing to pay. If I’m hitting over a grand a month in rent at that point I’m just robbing myself over any ability to save so looking to buy instead 


I’m in the office today, it’s about a quarter full compared to the before times. Maybe less


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 3, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Well in my case, I already had a kitchen table in my bedroom with a gaming PC set up on it. A couple of DSE assessments have since given me a proper, larger desk that can fit the extra kit as well as a total of four monitors to play with. I know it's not my stuff, but there's stopping me from hooking up the screens to my own PC and making personal use of them, as I do. So for me at least it feels nothing like a cost, and more like a free upgrade.
> 
> I suppose that statistically they must exist in some numbers, but I would honestly be surprised if the kind of people who would be likely to be working from home in the long term don't mostly, as a group, already have a space in their home devoted to computing activity.



Indeed. I already had a home pc set up before the first lockdown. After  a few months I bought a proper desk and chair and then brought home my second screen from the office. 

That was all fine until I started having cloud issues which the external IT people couldn't find a solution for. My boss suggested I take my office pc home. So now I have three screens on the desk but can't use them all at once. I can't use my office pc at all at home as it has no wifi capability. To connect to the router would need a 55ft cable trailing across two rooms and I'm not even sure that would work as I have a WAP in the loft and I may remember the installer saying that because of that, I shouldn't cable anything else to the router. I may be wrong on that. But I have a completely redundant system taking up space on my desk


----------



## NoXion (Feb 3, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Indeed. I already had a home pc set up before the first lockdown. After  a few months I bought a proper desk and chair and then brought home my second screen from the office.



Did you pay for the desk/chair, or did the company? Because I'm pretty sure that legally speaking the company is responsible for making sure that your workspace is safe and comfortable to work in.



rubbershoes said:


> That was all fine until I started having cloud issues which the external IT people couldn't find a solution for. My boss suggested I take my office pc home. So now I have three screens on the desk but can't use them all at once.



Why not? I'm currently using extra cables and monitor switches to make full use of the monitors I have.



rubbershoes said:


> I can't use my office pc at all at home as it has no wifi capability. To connect to the router would need a 55ft cable trailing across two rooms and I'm not even sure that would work as I have a WAP in the loft and I may remember the installer saying that because of that, I shouldn't cable anything else to the router. I may be wrong on that. But I have a completely redundant system taking up space on my desk



Is there not room on the office PC's motherboard to slot in a wi-fi card?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 3, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Indeed. I already had a home pc set up before the first lockdown. After  a few months I bought a proper desk and chair and then brought home my second screen from the office.
> 
> That was all fine until I started having cloud issues which the external IT people couldn't find a solution for. My boss suggested I take my office pc home. So now I have three screens on the desk but can't use them all at once. I can't use my office pc at all at home as it has no wifi capability. To connect to the router would need a 55ft cable trailing across two rooms and I'm not even sure that would work as I have a WAP in the loft and I may remember the installer saying that because of that, I shouldn't cable anything else to the router. I may be wrong on that. But I have a completely redundant system taking up space on my desk



Maybe look at a KVM switch or similar. I didnt want two setups at home, especially as I've already got 2 27" screens. I was able to put it through expenses, but probably would have paid anyway.

I don't see why you shouldnt be able to run cable. If there is a problem, then you can put the existing "router" in modem mode and buy a dedicated one. Think mine was £45, although if the WAP is in the loft, you might need another for downstairs.

Alternatively could you buy a usb WiFi adapter for the office PC?


----------



## Numbers (Feb 3, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Indeed. I already had a home pc set up before the first lockdown. After  a few months I bought a proper desk and chair and then brought home my second screen from the office.
> 
> That was all fine until I started having cloud issues which the external IT people couldn't find a solution for. My boss suggested I take my office pc home. So now I have three screens on the desk but can't use them all at once. I can't use my office pc at all at home as it has no wifi capability. To connect to the router would need a 55ft cable trailing across two rooms and I'm not even sure that would work as I have a WAP in the loft and I may remember the installer saying that because of that, I shouldn't cable anything else to the router. I may be wrong on that. But I have a completely redundant system taking up space on my desk


What about a powerline adapter, we use one in the bedroom for our smart TV, works a treat.





__





						ethernet powerline adapter - Google Search
					





					www.google.co.uk


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 3, 2022)

Numbers said:


> What about a powerline adapter, we use one in the bedroom for our smart TV, works a treat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Powerlines don't work on our house. For some reason there are two electrical circuits (you'll have to ask the previous owners about that).


----------



## NoXion (Feb 3, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Maybe look at a KVM switch or similar. I didnt want two setups at home, especially as I've already got 2 27" screens. I was able to put it through expenses, but probably would have paid anyway.
> 
> I don't see why you shouldnt be able to run cable. If there is a problem, then you can put the existing "router" in modem mode and buy a dedicated one. Think mine was £45, although if the WAP is in the loft, you might need another for downstairs.
> 
> Alternatively could you buy a usb WiFi adapter for the office PC?



PCIe gives better performance than USB.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 3, 2022)

NoXion said:


> PCIe gives better performance than USB.



Yes, but would involve opening a work PC. And USB is good enough.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 3, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Powerlines don't work on our house. For some reason there are two electrical circuits (you'll have to ask the previous owners about that).


I require powerline as very much a last ditch option - it's great if there's no other way of extending Ethernet/wifi around the house, but my experience is that it's one more link in the chain that can - and does - fail occasionally. And that's before situations like yours, where it just doesn't work at all.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 3, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes, but would involve opening a work PC. And USB is good enough.



You shouldn't need any tool more sophisticated than an appropriately-sized Phillips screwdriver (assuming it's a desktop and not a laptop). Also "good enough" is a horrible standard. Things are always "good enough" right up until they're not. Giving yourself more wiggle room is just sensible.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 3, 2022)

NoXion said:


> You shouldn't need any tool more sophisticated than an appropriately-sized Phillips screwdriver (assuming it's a desktop and not a laptop). Also "good enough" is a horrible standard. Things are always "good enough" right up until they're not. Giving yourself more wiggle room is just sensible.



It's not about being hard, more about if you should do it. 

I hear what your saying, but really they are quite reliable, I've certainly had no issues with them.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 3, 2022)

definite yes to a KVM switch

employer before september issued me with a small PC (the sort with a SSD - about the size of a small tin of shortbread biscuits) and a KVM switch, so no need for additional monitor / keyboard etc (which in turn would have needed a second desk)

was a bit more awkward with employer after september as they gave me a laptop + docking station, and it was a bit more complicated to connect.  they wanted to issue me with a monitor or two which i resisted on grounds of space at home as well as not wanting to try and get them home on the train.

employer before september gave the option of taking your office chair home (not sure what they would have done if anyone wanted this and wasn't in a position to transport it)

i'm about to start mainly wfh job with new employer - they will issue me a laptop and have offered chair and so on if needed (I've declined) and after a bit of experimenting, think i can get a laptop to talk to my keyboard and monitor via KVM switch without needing a docking station.  May need an USB port splitting thing but we'll see.

in both cases, i just plugged them in via an ethelnet cable rather than do wi-fi.

i'd be reluctant to open a work PC and do anything with it - could drop you in the shit if anything goes wrong.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 3, 2022)

xenon said:


> But anything that involves having to reach out, think of ways of working with other organisations, similar proactive type things we should be doing, I'm meh. How am I sposed to be enthusiastic with all that when I'm just sat in my living room every fucking day with yesterday's cooking smells, and same boring thoughts.


I feel your pain. I'm tired of Teams meetings and Skype.  Even other people's book shelves bore me lately.


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 3, 2022)

a sign of the different times we now live in…..
Just had an email about a new series of talks the company want us to do for clients. I quote
“We avoid delivering these master classes between 3-4pm as this clashes with the school run”


----------



## stavros (Feb 3, 2022)

stavros said:


> I slyly managed to slip quotes from both Alan Partridge and The League of Gentlemen into meetings today.


And then today there was someone who I don't know on a Teams meeting who was the spitting image of Steve Pemberton (out of costume).


----------



## cybershot (Feb 3, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> a sign of the different times we now live in…..
> Just had an email about a new series of talks the company want us to do for clients. I quote
> “We avoid delivering these master classes between 3-4pm as this clashes with the school run”


This is terribly worded, and is going to cause friction between workers. They could have just said something about part time staff or something far more generic.


----------



## Sue (Feb 3, 2022)

cybershot said:


> This is terribly worded, and is going to cause friction between workers. They could have just said something about part time staff or something far more generic.


Why would it cause friction?


----------



## cybershot (Feb 3, 2022)

Sue said:


> Why would it cause friction?


People going AWOL to pick up their kids when pre covid they would have been contactable at their desks in core business hours.

Let's not get into parents who ask others to change their annual leave 'but you don't have kids'

It's smokers doing X amount of less work a week to go on their fag breaks all over again. In fact it would have been much easier to just not mention that these meetings will always be before 3pm!! It's like they deliberately want to cause a scene.


----------



## Sue (Feb 3, 2022)

cybershot said:


> People going AWOL to pick up their kids when pre covid they would have been contactable at their desks in core business hours.


So that's one of the things that has changed for the better in the last couple of years. FWIW, only one of my team has kids and we quite happily avoid school run time (mornings and afternoons) for meetings. It's really not a big deal. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## mod (Feb 3, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> a sign of the different times we now live in…..
> Just had an email about a new series of talks the company want us to do for clients. I quote
> “We avoid delivering these master classes between 3-4pm as this clashes with the school run”



This is progress surely? More relaxed and flexible working hours are huge positive imo.

WFH has been brilliant for me getting my 11 year old daughter and taking her to school. Plus spending a lot more time with her. 

On the flip slip the working hours in a day have got blurred and its not uncommon to work 10 hour days. Sometimes 12.


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 3, 2022)

mod said:


> This is progress surely? More relaxed and flexible working hours are huge positive imo.
> 
> WFH has been brilliant for me getting my 11 year old daughter and taking her to school. Plus spending a lot more time with her.
> 
> On the flip slip the working hours in a day have got blurred and its not uncommon to work 10 hour days. Sometimes 12.


Yes, agreed.  My work are a lot more relaxed about hours now and no demands for us to go back to the office full time.  

Major progress.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 3, 2022)

mod said:


> On the flip slip the working hours in a day have got blurred and its not uncommon to work 10 hour days. Sometimes 12.



Surely this isn't sustainable though?


----------



## contadino (Feb 3, 2022)

Anyone been using VR headsets for meetings? The company I'm joining sent me an email to see if I'd like an oculus headset for meetings. Is it practical? I've been happy with just voice, screen sharing and whiteboard...


----------



## mod (Feb 3, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Surely this isn't sustainable though?




It’s getting easier imo. Plus I’m now very used to it. 

I think they will be a much more relaxed attitude for several years to come now. WFH a couple of days a week for to foreseeable. A much nicer balance. 

It’s one of very few positives to give from all this. On society I mean.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 3, 2022)

mod said:


> It’s getting easier imo. Plus I’m now very used to it.
> 
> I think they will be a much more relaxed attitude for several years to come now. WFH a couple of days a week for to foreseeable. A much nicer balance.
> 
> It’s one of very few positives to give from all this. On society I mean.


doing 10-12 hour days is a positive?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 3, 2022)

contadino said:


> Anyone been using VR headsets for meetings? The company I'm joining sent me an email to see if I'd like an oculus headset for meetings. Is it practical? I've been happy with just voice, screen sharing and whiteboard...



Are you working for Facebook?


----------



## contadino (Feb 3, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Are you working for Facebook?


Christ no. But companies recruiting remote staff are keen on splashing out on kit. My current employer gave me a pretty flash laptop which I never used. The last few weeks I've been bombarded by offers of desks, chairs, PC kit and now this headset thing. I understand that being remote saves them money but I've been remote for 20 years and so already have everything I need.


----------



## mod (Feb 4, 2022)

cybershot said:


> doing 10-12 hour days is a positive?


Occasionally happy to if it means doing 5 or 6 hour days sometimes and getting to spend more time with my daughter and not commute from Brighton too (which would mean another 3 hours our of each day). This is the most content I've felt about my working routine for years. But that could be because I'm also 5 months sober and feeling very happy and positive generally. Who knows.


----------



## mod (Feb 4, 2022)

contadino said:


> Anyone been using VR headsets for meetings? The company I'm joining sent me an email to see if I'd like an oculus headset for meetings. Is it practical? I've been happy with just voice, screen sharing and whiteboard...



Its where its heading. Metaverse etc.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 4, 2022)

cybershot said:


> People going AWOL to pick up their kids when pre covid they would have been contactable at their desks in core business hours.



Even before covid, I had colleagues in the office running off to pick up their kids and as far as I could tell, nobody gave a toss.


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 4, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Even before covid, I had colleagues in the office running off to pick up their kids and as far as I could tell, nobody gave a toss.


It wouldn’t have been acceptable at my work.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 4, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> It wouldn’t have been acceptable at my work.



Depends what job you’ve got and if your a manager.

Funny enough at my last place it was never the first line service desk who were nipping off to sort out the kids at 3pm


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 4, 2022)

Pre covid I wanted to change my hours one day a week so I could collect my children from the school bus on the one day Mrs Shoes couldn't do it. It would involve me leaving 90 minutes early once a week. I'd always hit my time and billing targets and had been their star performer for years. It would have been easy to just say yes. 

But my boss insisted on me making a formal request "making a business case for it", and explaining how I'd make up the hours on other days. But she couldn't just look at that and agree it. I had to go to a  meeting at her office (45 minute drive away) last thing on a Friday afternoon. The meeting lasted less than 5 minutes. 

Now I've been wfh since March 2020 and have unilaterally changed my hours so I work 7.30 - 4.

They said people who wanted a change to their arrangements, such as being wfh, had to put it in writing. So I emailed asking for that and my changed hours. That was  months ago and there's been no reply. 

Basically, fuck them. I'm going to do what I want and they'll do nothing about it. They need me to keep on making the money that I do. And if I left, they'd have to pay me everything they owe me, which they probably can't. 

The downside for me is that I can't leave. They're paying off what they owe slowly and if I leave they may not be able to.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 4, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Pre covid I wanted to change my hours one day a week so I could collect my children from the school bus on the one day Mrs Shoes couldn't do it. It would involve me leaving 90 minutes early once a week. I'd always hit my time and billing targets and had been their star performer for years. It would have been easy to just say yes.
> 
> But my boss insisted on me making a formal request "making a business case for it", and explaining how I'd make up the hours on other days. But she couldn't just look at that and agree it. I had to go to a  meeting at her office (45 minute drive away) last thing on a Friday afternoon. The meeting lasted less than 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


Do you have documentation of the hours your owed?


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 4, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Do you have documentation of the hours your owed?



It's not a question of being owed hours. I do the number of hours in my contract, but at the times I want to rather than when the contract says I should


----------



## cybershot (Feb 4, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> It's not a question of being owed hours. I do the number of hours in my contract, but at the times I want to rather than when the contract says I should


Only if you're happy to go into it, then what exactly is it they owe you?


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 4, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Only if you're happy to go into it, then what exactly is it they owe you?



More than £1k in expenses and around £80k in loans that they're repaying to the bank


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 5, 2022)

Been told again to go back into the office 1 day / week. Don’t really want to but suppose I ought to as I want to go permanent. My dad keeps telling me “it’s good to be in, and get to know people and to be seen by your boss” except she works in a different office and I never saw any managers at all when I worked in the office for my first three months. Am also very happy just doing my work. 

Usual system, book a desk (more people than desks). So I either go into the office on a Tuesday or Thursday when there’s other people from my team in, or go in on the other days when I’d be on my own (so erm why bother going in?!). 

I’ve not managed to find a docking station which works with my laptop and lets me use dual screens. I find the office stuffy and the chairs uncomfortable. Last time I was there there were 8 people behind me talking loudly and one of them apparently had come in feeling ill but it turned out he later had COVID. 

I definitely save money wfh as I don’t have the heating on at home. Petrol isn’t much but would be a bit more than the cost of electricity etc. I guess I’ll do the supermarket on Tuesdays now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2022)

New job resolution will be to make more of an effort to get out in the evening more often - wasn't really possible during lockdown / working silly hours job

Did see something on tweeter a few weeks back about an 'after works social but with random local wfh people rather than your colleagues' thing, but it wasn't local here...


----------



## cybershot (Feb 5, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> New job resolution will be to make more of an effort to get out in the evening more often - wasn't really possible during lockdown / working silly hours job
> 
> Did see something on tweeter a few weeks back about an 'after works social but with random local wfh people rather than your colleagues' thing, but it wasn't local here...


Look on meetup.com there's probably something similar for your area.


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2022)

We're all officially hybrid workers now - there's leeway for managers to insist you come in if they think it's necessary but I'm lucky enough not to have a manager like that.

I've yet to agree when or if I'll go in but I'm fairly certain it's just going to be whenever I need to. Suits me just fine. Wfh has been the biggest improvement to my working conditions in years - you'd really have to twist my arm to get me to give it up now.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 15, 2022)

Our office has opened up again, but I still have no desire to go in. Apart from it costing me an extra £20 in train fare and lunch every day (and an extra hour of travelling), I don't even work directly with any of the people that would be there. Completely pointless aside from socialising.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 16, 2022)

They're talking about getting more people back in. 

Fuck that. I'm staying at home. I've got an elderly dog and she needs tickles during the day


----------



## Voley (Feb 16, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Our office has opened up again, but I still have no desire to go in. Apart from it costing me an extra £20 in train fare and lunch every day (and an extra hour of travelling), I don't even work directly with any of the people that would be there. Completely pointless aside from socialising.


That's my situation too. My team is spread out over Cornwall, Devon and Somerset. Even if I went in to my local office I wouldn't see any of them. So yeah, pretty pointless really.

I vaguely mentioned about us all meeting in Devon - in the middle of the three counties - at some point in the near future and it was met with a collective shrug of the shoulders.


----------



## Voley (Feb 16, 2022)

We have a proper team meeting with our director later today so I'll be interested to hear his take on it. Most people think he's leaving it to individual managers discretion - ours is all for us carrying on in the same way / just going in if you want to.


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 16, 2022)

We are back to going in once a week, twice if there's a good reason to.  I'm comfortable with that, It's a change of scenery, and I'm not at home all day with only the M-i-L for company (!).  Pub afterwards to catch up with a few Reading mates, so all good.  

I dread having to go back full time.  Mrs mx has to go into work (unless she absolutely cannot), we have my M-i-L living here and now my daughter has moved out, it only works because I'm around to give M-i-L lunch and generally keep an eye on her.  Mrs mx will have to WFH tomorrow as I'm going in. 

My biggest grumble about going in is that my trains still aren't back to the pre-pandemic timetable, which is a PITA getting home sometimes.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 16, 2022)

Just came across a job listing I'm quite tempted by, I'd probably get better pay but on the other hand I might have to actually a) work and b) go the office more than once a week.

Not sure I'm ready for that yet. Maybe I'll apply and use it as leverage to get the pay rise they've skipped this year.


----------



## KatyF (Feb 16, 2022)

So as of last week we are now in for 60% of our working week with Tuesdays and Thursday being compulsory. I did point out it was daft us all being in in case we all get ill but no one was bothered. I'm split across 2 different offices as well so double the germs.

I've just got a contract through for a new job that is happening and there's no word of hybrid working in there, even though it's been discussed so I'm going back to them on that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 16, 2022)

My company seems to be well on board with WFH and looking into unlimited PTO, which if happens il rinse the shit out of it before moving on 

But I love working from home, and think im more productive, yet still spend most days playing games, saying that I do the odd Sat ( from home) for nowt so dont feel bad.


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 23, 2022)

1 day a week seems to be the minimum commitment I need to make and officially we are classed ashybrid workers. My line manager works in a different office which is a few hours drive away. 

Went in yesterday - there were 7 or 8 people in an office that seats 36. 1 of those is retiring next week (he came in every day during covid and during the storm last week as his wife likes him out of the house apparently). 

One colleague has to go in every day “to do the post and printing” and we get approx 2 letters a day in the mailbag and only print a few hundred payslips and the odd letter every month. He’s fed up as he will be on his own most days. His manager is being a prick about it and insisting that if he does overtime at the weekend he will need to come to the office


----------



## Cerv (Feb 23, 2022)

printing motherly payslips seems like a blast from the past. I thought most places gave an online version as standard & just print on request if you needed an original for a mortgage application or whatever.

it can't help with your colleague being fed up. knowing that it's a pretty pointless thing to be forcing him in to the office for.


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 23, 2022)

Cerv said:


> printing motherly payslips seems like a blast from the past. I thought most places gave an online version as standard & just print on request if you needed an original for a mortgage application or whatever.
> 
> it can't help with your colleague being fed up. knowing that it's a pretty pointless thing to be forcing him in to the office for.


There’s a constituency of people who can’t retrieve online due to various circumstances unlike the rest of us (leavers, maternity, long term sick etc) as access is only via our internal systems. But that’s just one day a month.

*_Edit - rare to need a formal printed payslip for mortgages these days I believe_

I think he’s being treated very unfairly, and have told him so. Also on half the days he’s in the office on his own so he’s hardly getting any “well-being / morale” benefit from being there. He’s only 19 so is rather picked on by the managers


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 23, 2022)

Cerv said:


> printing motherly payslips seems like a blast from the past. I thought most places gave an online version as standard & just print on request if you needed an original for a mortgage application or whatever.
> 
> it can't help with your colleague being fed up. knowing that it's a pretty pointless thing to be forcing him in to the office for.



They post mine and it’s fucking annoying, no online option


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 23, 2022)

Expectation with us is 2 days a week although I've told my manager I'll aim for one a week until the end of March. Went in last Thursday, there was one other person from our team and 3 from another in an office that probably seats about 70. A similar number in the office next door which is 100-120. My colleague said she was just there showing willing and was leaving at 12.30. Fine be me I was only there for an hour anyway to sign into the desk that has a PC and save myself carrying in my laptop in future.

Booked a desk for this Friday but it's obvs from the booking system that only 50% of the team are bothering, with one fella quite blatantly saying in our meeting this morning that he's at his parents 200 miles away for 2 weeks. The general feeling seems to be "I'm only going in if there's a purpose to it and it's not work I can do at home'. Hopefully that'll last a while longer.


----------



## Voley (Feb 23, 2022)

Some mixed messages at ours now.

Senior management are saying '2 days a week by Spring', my manager's saying 'Two days a week by Summer', everyone else is going 'Fuck that'. 

Anyone that wants to be back in is already there, the rest of us are biding our time.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 23, 2022)

I have detailed stats for office attendance for each office across Europe, Africa and the Middle East on a day-by-day basis.  So I don’t need to estimate, I _know_ 

Translating the numbers of people into a % of the possible total is harder, of course.  I know what the theoretical staff capacity is but I don’t know what actual full attendance looks like, given that there will always be some people away from the office, with holidays and illness and so on.  But I would say that London is running at about 60% attendance on Tue - Thu, about 30-40% on Mon and about 20-30% on Friday.  So, on average, people seem to be coming in about 2-ish days a week.

Here you go (with specifics removed), this is the London graph.  The purple line is theoretical capacity.  (You can see that on Eunice Day nobody came in, basically, and the following Monday was correspondingly low too).


----------



## stavros (Feb 23, 2022)

Cerv said:


> printing motherly payslips seems like a blast from the past.


I hope my mother never asks me to pay her.


----------



## Voley (Feb 23, 2022)

kabbes said:


> I have detailed stats for office attendance for each office across Europe, Africa and the Middle East on a day-by-day basis.  So I don’t need to estimate, I _know_
> 
> Translating the numbers of people into a % of the possible total is harder, of course.  I know what the theoretical staff capacity is but I don’t know what actual full attendance looks like, given that there will always be some people away from the office, with holidays and illness and so on.  But I would say that London is running at about 60% attendance on Tue - Thu, about 30-40% on Mon and about 20-30% on Friday.  So, on average, people seem to be coming in about 2-ish days a week.
> 
> ...


That's the way to do it. 

"And did we, ladies and gentlemen of the jury, lose any productivity on these days? No. No we did not."

Come and work at ours please kabbes.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 23, 2022)

I went in for a meeting today - 3 'outward facing' types.. reminded me how tiring _real_ social interaction was compared to managing a Teams/Zoom call.  

On the upside went to the pub afterwards with them - very nice to see a city pub full of young folk out enjoying themselves..


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2022)

Work are now insisting that people spend "some time" in the office from April , I pretty much go in all the time but the majority of the work force have been wfh for the duration.  The office is busy today , mostly because I'm at HQ & the Biggest Boss & the Leader of the Council had a live / on-line meeting this morning.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 8, 2022)

I had a Zoom meeting with the Board of Directors of one of my clients last week. It's the first time in about six months that I put a proper shirt on.


----------



## stavros (Mar 8, 2022)

Leafster said:


> I had a Zoom meeting with the Board of Directors of one of my clients last week. It's the first time in about six months that I put a proper shirt on.


I even got the iron out the other day, and what's more used it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 8, 2022)

i mostly wfh, just go the office a day or two every couple of weeks or so.

main office is still at maximum 1 in 4 occupancy or less (and most chairs got removed / hidden somewhere to enforce this)

we can't have a team meeting (there's 5 of us) in regular office, so have to travel to organisation's other office about 15 miles away because meeting rooms there are big enough to get 5 people in under 1 in 2 occupancy rule for meeting rooms.

nothing to stop 4 of us going out in the same car to a site visit


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 8, 2022)

My gut feeling is work will eventually mandate is to be 2/5 in office. One day when we are all in and another to be chosen ad hoc. 

Currently the office junior is in on his own for 2 or 3 days a week and he simply doesn’t know how to answer the complex questions we get from our walk-in customers. There are 6 of us who do have the technical knowledge required and if I was running the team (which I’m not!) then that would be the fairest way to do it, and also ensure we get the much heralded “collaborative” benefits of being in together!

One of the supervisors came in today, they sat in a separate office, said “hello” and “goodbye” and that was all we got from them. Didn’t even ask how we were and they line manage one of the people in the office.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 9, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> My gut feeling is work will eventually mandate is to be 2/5 in office.



that was where my previous employer was going in october / november before the shit hit the fan again



Elpenor said:


> One of the supervisors came in today, they sat in a separate office, said “hello” and “goodbye” and that was all we got from them.



with some supervisors i have had in the past, that would be a great improvement compared to their attempts to supervise anything...


----------



## Voley (Mar 9, 2022)

Went in today for the first time in ages as I had a meeting. Quite enjoyed seeing a few people irl again so might start doing a day a week. I think there's going to be some pressure to return soon and I'm hoping if I make a bit of an effort now a day a week might keep everyone happy. I did enjoy seeing a few familiar faces again.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2022)

Apparently the big bosses here are now insisting that cameras should be on for Teams meetings 😳


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 10, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Apparently the big bosses here are now insisting that cameras should be on for Teams meetings 😳



Instant resignation


----------



## zenie (Mar 10, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Apparently the big bosses here are now insisting that cameras should be on for Teams meetings 😳


This is where things start getting shaky.....!

I know of friends who are simply leaving jobs when sanctions such as this, and coming into the office are being forced upon them. the labour market in London being what it is they can pick and choose what jobs they go to and WFH is a dealbreaker. 

I work from home, but I'm Self Employed. I actually think I'd like to go to an office or coworking space in a few weeks just to get me out amongst people.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2022)

zenie said:


> This is where things start getting shaky.....!
> 
> I know of friends who are simply leaving jobs when sanctions such as this, and coming into the office are being forced upon them. the labour market in London being what it is they can pick and choose what jobs they go to and WFH is a dealbreaker.
> 
> I work from home, but I'm Self Employed. I actually think I'd like to go to an office or coworking space in a few weeks just to get me out amongst people.


It seems Teams meetings are here to stay, I still haven't had a proper face to face meeting in 2 years.


----------



## Sue (Mar 10, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Apparently the big bosses here are now insisting that cameras should be on for Teams meetings 😳


I find this weird -- it's absolutely standard where I am (and in my previous job) that you have your camera on on calls. I'm not sure why it's a big deal to do that?

ETA And I much prefer being able to see people when I talk to them -- it's hard enough to miss nuances online. Wthout a camera on, must be impossible to catch any nuances at all....


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2022)

Sue said:


> I find this weird -- it's absolutely standard where I am (and in my previous job) that you have your camera on on calls. I'm not sure why it's a big deal to do that?
> 
> ETA And I much prefer being able to see people when I talk to them -- it's hard enough to miss nuances online. Wthout a camera on, must be impossible to catch any nuances at all....


Some people don't want to show their homes on camera - or can't work out how to do the fake background thing - or maybe their home internet connection is dodgy. I don't have a problem myself, as I work from the office mostly (and would prefer face to face meetings)  but many a meeting at the height of the pandemic  I didn't have the camera on - and logged in wearing my jammies .


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 10, 2022)

To be honest I do think it's a bit rude to have your camera off. I'm sure there are legitimate reasons some of the time so fair enough if that's the case but I don't really think it's common.  

I've moved jobs recently and although I'm in a couple of days a week so meeting people in person I'm still doing a lot of online meetings and where you're meeting people you don't know I really don't think having the camera off is helpful.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 10, 2022)

It’s fine in smaller meetings, 2-3 people but above that it can fuck off if I’m not hosting or speaking.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 10, 2022)

I think camera on is fine, mandatory where I am and for my colleagues who work in other offices it’s the only way I’ll ever know what they look like. I must admit I find the fake backgrounds where you disappear into the screen a bit nausea inducing. Admittedly I use Teams as a phone really, and have a maximum of two 45 minute meetings a month. I’d probably feel differently if I had my entire day on teams calls. 

I did have to make sure on one Friday afternoon that my can of beer and plate with coke / straw weren’t visible


----------



## strung out (Mar 10, 2022)

Smaller meetings of 10 or few people, definitely should be camera on. Larger meetings not so important, but if there's that many people, the chances are you're not going to be seen anyway, because the Zoom/Teams call will always default to those who are speaking rather than anyone with their microphone off.


----------



## strung out (Mar 10, 2022)

My biggest pet hate is people who don't use headsets and don't mute themselves when not speaking. I get that they can be uncomfortable for long periods of time, but the amount of times someone's comment is unintelligible because somebody else on the call is generating feedback from their laptop speakers is so fucking annoying.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 10, 2022)

strung out said:


> My biggest pet hate is people who don't use headsets and don't mute themselves when not speaking. I get that they can be uncomfortable for long periods of time, but the amount of times someone's comment is unintelligible because somebody else on the call is generating feedback from their laptop speakers is so fucking annoying.



We just tell people if this happens.  Plus you can mute other people in Teams, so I do that sometimes and then message them.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> We just tell people if this happens.  Plus you can mute other people in Teams, so I do that sometimes and then message them.


My manager once muted me in a meeting as Mrs21 came in the room and made a comment about how useless someone was (I was playing the meeting through the laptop speakers 🤣 ) sorry  strung out


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2022)

I used headphones all the time after the Mrs21 incident.


----------



## Voley (Mar 10, 2022)

We had a Teams meeting where someone yawned so loudly it was almost theatrical. Lots of frantic muting ensued. 

I did wonder if it was deliberate I must admit.


----------



## Voley (Mar 10, 2022)

Also had a healthy living/wellbeing one where a bloke left his camera on and demolished a packet of biscuits throughout.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 10, 2022)

If I wanted to use my headset at home it means disconnecting either keyboard or mouse!


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 10, 2022)

Still WFH atm
[despite all the shenanigans from the 'special someone' that's been "off sick" since mid-November] 

However, the reason has changed slightly.
My OH has a minor surgical procedure booked towards the end of March.
We don't want a brush with covid or anything else, as that would knock it away again for another six weeks minimum.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 10, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> If I wanted to use my headset at home it means disconnecting either keyboard or mouse!


At one point I got one of those USB multiple port thingies, as I was transferring images and documents between several storage devices and the laptop. Thankfully I now have an external back-up drive that uses another type of port.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 10, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> At one point I got one of those USB multiple port thingies, as I was transferring images and documents between several storage devices and the laptop. Thankfully I now have an external back-up drive that uses another type of port.


I’ll see if I can get one from IT. It will probably be quicker to scour the office for one though.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 10, 2022)

I don't like working from home and I don't like working in the office. Dunno what to do really


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 10, 2022)

muscovyduck said:


> I don't like working from home and I don't like working in the office. Dunno what to do really



No idea but if you work it out please do let us all know!


----------



## Cloo (Mar 10, 2022)

Very introvert probably autistic spectrum colleague has just been sent a new laptop and this week has appeared on camera for the first time since lockdown.  With a background even  today. It was actually really nice to 'see' him again, as it's going to be hard to get him back in the office ever again!

I went in on Tuesday and it was good because they had their first event in the building since covid  and there was a lot more bustle,  and more staff around,  including my manager - so we had our 1:1 in person. Going in next weds and also Tues after that as teammate from the Midlands will be in town then for a show in the evening.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 10, 2022)

We're all supposed to have a team day in the office on Thursdays.  Since January I'm the only one that ever comes in.  I'd stay at home too but I've had to arrange after school childcare for the boy and I have to pay to keep his place in case other people do start coming back to the office.


----------



## Cerv (Mar 10, 2022)

We had our first all staff “town hall” presentation to be geld in person instead of online only today. 
Even though I’m in the office couldn’t be bothered going & just put on the Teams video from my desk. 
I hope this way of doing things is staying forever.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2022)

Cerv said:


> We had our first all staff “town hall” presentation to be geld in person instead of online only today.
> Even though I’m in the office couldn’t be bothered going & just put on the Teams video from my desk.
> I hope this way of doing things is staying forever.


We've had 3 of those , there is a regular Chief Exec/Leader of the Council live-streamed speech , the last 3 have had people watching live in the office


----------



## NoXion (Mar 10, 2022)

I resolutely hate wearing headsets in meetings, so I will avoid them unless there is absolutely no alternative. In which case I will connect up my own personal Bluetooth headphones with a built-in mic, because the headset provided by work looks like overpriced garbage - I've not even bothered to take it out of its box. Which reminds me, I need to new pair of headphones.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 23, 2022)

employer is now talking about making (mainly) wfh normal for most 'office' staff

requirement to go to the office at least once a month, can work from abroad if the tech works, and official flexitime scheme to be replaced by more flexibility and informal time recording, and one off lump sum for kitting yourself out with proper furniture or whatever at home.

hmm - bit unsure about the 'more flexibility' bit - sounds dangerously close to being treated like adults, can see risk of some people taking the piss, some managers suspecting people are taking the piss, and some managers taking the piss and expecting the work to expand and expand.

there's a consultation to be done, of course (place is unionised.)

my situation is a bit unofficial at the moment, i was taken on with the understanding i'd wfh most of the time (office is 50+ miles away) but i have an 'office based' contract.

anyone want any second hand 'proper work shirts'?


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 23, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> anyone want any second hand 'proper work shirts'?


I was looking at mine in the wardrobe the other day.  I've done a couple of online things when I had to put a shirt on for an hour or so.

I used the same shirt for the first 18 months of this.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 24, 2022)

It's tough having face to face business meetings sometimes when you work from home


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 24, 2022)

Leafster said:


> It's tough having face to face business meetings sometimes when you work from home



looks like the sheep (or whatever) in the background wasn't participating all that enthusiastically...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2022)

I was talking to one of the senior bosses the other day , she definitely wants #bootsontheground , more people coming in.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 24, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> looks like the sheep (or whatever) in the background wasn't participating all that enthusiastically...


True, but the Red Kites were eavesdropping overhead.

I hope they weren't industrial spies.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 29, 2022)

Me at the end of team meetings


----------



## Numbers (Mar 30, 2022)

First day in the office this year for me today.
Absolute shock to the system getting ready.  Tube was horrendously busy and only about 20% of folk wearing masks.

I no like.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 30, 2022)

Will be in 2 days next week. It’s easier to get the bus into work from the garage than it is to walk back home. Then on the Friday I’m due to give blood


----------



## Cloo (Mar 30, 2022)

Numbers said:


> First day in the office this year for me today.
> Absolute shock to the system getting ready.  Tube was horrendously busy and only about 20% of folk wearing masks.


Well it's not mandatory on tube anymore (not that all that many did it then), just 'recommended' so the vast majority aren't.l


----------



## Numbers (Mar 30, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Well it's not mandatory on tube anymore (not that all that many did it then), just 'recommended' so the vast majority aren't.l


Ah I know that mate, being on a packed Jubilee line in rush hour knowing this thing is still rampant I was somewhat taken aback.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm in the office today as my secretary is off sick and I have a document that needs to go out today and can't be compiled from home.

Trouble is when I got up this morning I threw on yesterday's dog walking clothes and didn't bother to change. I'm definitely grubby at the moment.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 30, 2022)

1st day in the office in 2022 and we were all in the pub by 1pm


----------



## stavros (Mar 30, 2022)

Numbers said:


> 1st day in the office in 2022 and we were all in the pub by 1pm


Did you make up for two years of absence?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Will be in 2 days next week. It’s easier to get the bus into work from the garage than it is to walk back home. Then on the Friday I’m due to give blood


Wow, your employers demand a lot from you.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 5, 2022)

In office again today - was nice that there was a whole team in who we do work with but most of whom I've never met so it was more lively than usual.

I've just been offered a new job, so I think I'll only see the office a few more times now! My next job sounds like it'll probably be 2 days a week in - in the middle of West End and a very swanky newly-redeveloped HQ that has fancy roof terraces and everything, so actually probably worth going in for.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 5, 2022)

I went back to working in the office for about three weeks.  First week everyone talked to me and said how much they missed me.  Next two weeks .... not one person acknowledged my existence.  I decided to go back and work from home.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 7, 2022)

Voley said:


> We had a Teams meeting where someone yawned so loudly it was almost theatrical. Lots of frantic muting ensued.
> 
> I did wonder if it was deliberate I must admit.


 I was chairing a Teams meeting last week and someone fell asleep   like, blates nodded off in his chair. Even worse, he was at his workplace!

I've said we're doing the next one in person


----------



## Voley (Apr 7, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> I was chairing a Teams meeting last week and someone fell asleep   like, blates nodded off in his chair. Even worse, he was at his workplace!
> 
> I've said we're doing the next one in person


Tbf I've done that irl.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2022)

I'd hazard a guess that the majority of people here prefer to WFH on a Friday 🤔


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 11, 2022)

Second week of hybrid working. Had to get an expensive business connection for the boss to allow it, but worth it.

Sat down at my PC this morning and realised I've left my glasses in the office. I can still see ok without them, but far from ideal.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 11, 2022)

We need a   reaction for posts!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 11, 2022)

kabbes said:


> We need a   reaction for posts!



I know! We had one, but the editor took it away.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 11, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I know! We had one, but the editor took it away.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I know! We had one, but the editor took it away.


Not me


----------



## stavros (Apr 11, 2022)

kabbes said:


> We need a   reaction for posts!


I love the smell of face-palm in the morning.


----------



## MBV (Apr 11, 2022)

Definite downside: the temptation to work when you would otherwise of called in sick.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 20, 2022)

Didn’t fancy being in tomorrow because I’ve got something in the early evening so it was time to roll out the old “I’ve tested positive, can’t come in for a few days” excuse, while it’s still available.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 26, 2022)

I’m in today. Now our admin person has resigned and left on Friday, I had to print a load of payslips, put in the folding machine and manually envelope. Then do the post. Then do someone else’s printing.Now starting my own work finally 

The office is deserted, there are a few people the other side of the office from another team (it’s about the size of a tennis court), there are no benefits to being here. No one to talk to. None of this famous collaboration. It’s very still and airless even with the windows open 

I can’t have the radio or anything on either. My phone doesn’t have a headphone Jack so can’t even listen that way. Maybe I need to work out how much those funny headphones I’ve seen people in London wear and buy some?


----------



## contadino (Apr 26, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Maybe I need to work out how much those funny headphones I’ve seen people in London wear and buy some?


Yeah, seen them. "London" headphones...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 26, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I’m in today. Now our admin person has resigned and left on Friday, I had to print a load of payslips, put in the folding machine and manually envelope. Then do the post. Then do someone else’s printing.Now starting my own work finally
> 
> The office is deserted, there are a few people the other side of the office from another team (it’s about the size of a tennis court), there are no benefits to being here. No one to talk to. None of this famous collaboration. It’s very still and airless even with the windows open
> 
> I can’t have the radio or anything on either. My phone doesn’t have a headphone Jack so can’t even listen that way. Maybe I need to work out how much those funny headphones I’ve seen people in London wear and buy some?



I normally pay between 20 and 30 quid for the ones I run with, although they have a cable linking the two. Anker or Toatronics.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 27, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I normally pay between 20 and 30 quid for the ones I run with, although they have a cable linking the two. Anker or Toatronics.



I took a punt on some wire-free ones from MPow at just over twenty quid and they've been fine - really good for the money, I wouldn't bother upgrading them to hundred quid plus ones tbh.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 27, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I took a punt on some wire-free ones from MPow at just over twenty quid and they've been fine - really good for the money, I wouldn't bother upgrading them to hundred quid plus ones tbh.



No, they all die eventually. Plus I like that if one falls out it's still attached to other via cable.


----------



## stavros (May 6, 2022)

I'm so thankful for strategic pissing when a Teams meeting overruns by about an hour.


----------



## krink (May 11, 2022)

JRM's order to get back to the office has finally filtered down from the civil service to local government. I was really keen to get back after a year of working from home but I think two years+ of doing it has changed me.  I'm not sure I'm going to enjoy it at all. 
What's making it worse is we're going to a new town hall where there are no offices just open plan, you have to book a seat every day, you can't leave anything at the end of the day - not even your tea mug - and there's no set areas where different teams can congregate. Plus there's only about 1 desk for 3 staff. If I was going back to my old office with all my mates I'd be less stressed. 

For context I've basically spent two years on my own with almost zero adult company at all apart from visiting my mam who has alzheimers. There have been 3 zoom meetings in the whole 2 years and 2 months.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 13, 2022)

I was in work at 8:15 and worked fairly solidly on setting up a script to find some insecure DLLs before rounding the day off with a 3-4 hour call to audit user access rights across the computer estate. Finishing around 5pm

I did some other shit to, including making a healthy lunch for an hour.


We have no cheese.


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2022)

I went to my 1st IRL leaving do in ages last night , loads of people there , it was the Director of Housing (Big Boss) for some reason she invited me to it 🤣 there were a few others of equal lowly standing there 🤣 . It was heaving in the pub room she booked. I hated zoom leaving dos , I hope they are now in the past.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 13, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> I was in work at 8:15 and worked fairly solidly on setting up a script to find some insecure DLLs before rounding the day off with a 3-4 hour call to audit user access rights across the computer estate. Finishing around 5pm
> 
> I did some other shit to, including making a healthy lunch for an hour.
> 
> ...




And you forget what you were doing...and then Govey turns up with a big bag of coke so you think 'fuck it, let's just have a party'


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 13, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> I was in work at 8:15 and worked fairly solidly on setting up a script to find some insecure DLLs before rounding the day off with a 3-4 hour call to audit user access rights across the computer estate. Finishing around 5pm
> 
> I did some other shit to, including making a healthy lunch for an hour.
> 
> ...





Where does the prime minister work from again?


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 13, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I went to my 1st IRL leaving do in ages last night , loads of people there , it was the Director of Housing (Big Boss) for some reason she invited me to it 🤣 there were a few others of equal lowly standing there 🤣 . It was heaving in the pub room she booked. I hated zoom leaving dos , I hope they are now in the past.



God it's been great not having to duck out of work parties.


----------



## pbsmooth (May 13, 2022)

Going to the pub is definitely one of the main perks of being in the office. Or even just somewhere or something nice for lunch. Sad I know. And expensive 😢


----------



## stavros (May 14, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Where does the prime minister work from again?


Here, obviously:


----------



## NoXion (May 16, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> I was in work at 8:15 and worked fairly solidly on setting up a script to find some insecure DLLs before rounding the day off with a 3-4 hour call to audit user access rights across the computer estate. Finishing around 5pm
> 
> I did some other shit to, including making a healthy lunch for an hour.
> 
> ...




What the fuck would that boff-haired piece of human shit know about real work? Fucking insulting bullshit, coming from a floppy-haired treasonous rich cunt. Fuck off to your Russian paymasters you worthless parasite.

Working from home did _not_ negatively impact productivity for the company I work for, in fact they made _more _money because they weren't having to pay a bunch of bills.

I wish there were more voices calling out this bullshit for what it is, basically propaganda for landlords who want us back in the offices. Fuck off!


----------



## MickiQ (May 16, 2022)

The 'Everyone Back to The Office' ship has long since sailed. People and companies have had 2 years of WFH and most of them know it works just fine.
The companies that think it doesn't will go bust as all their staff bugger off and work for the ones who know better.
If you bought up a load of commercial property pre-Covid tough shit you are going to lose your shirt.


----------



## NoXion (May 16, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> The 'Everyone Back to The Office' ship has long since sailed. People and companies have had 2 years of WFH and most of them know it works just fine.
> The companies that think it doesn't will go bust as all their staff bugger off and work for the ones who know better.
> If you bought up a load of commercial property pre-Covid tough shit you are going to lose your shirt.



I hope you're right. Certainly in the case of the company I work for, there are no plans to get us into any offices any time soon.


----------



## kabbes (May 16, 2022)

I have the stats across over 1000 people working in the UK and I can tell you that it’s averaging out at about 2 days a week that people are going into their various offices.  And that seems to me like a pretty good balance.  My worry is that some people aren’t coming in at all and while that might be fine for them right now, they’re going to find themselves edged out of stuff in the long run.


----------



## Elpenor (May 16, 2022)

Office today, as realised going in on Friday while convenient for the train I need to catch that evening would mean carrying laptop with me all weekend.

Me and a colleague. Nice to have a gossip / moan with her. Senior manager (head of finance) in. He didn’t speak to either of us, spent the entire day on calls in a shut office. Hope it was worth him driving 2 hours for that (he's based out of another office)


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> God it's been great not having to duck out of work parties.


TBF, Mrs21 retired during Lockdown, and was delighted that she didn't have to have a leaving do , although I doubt she would have had one even if there hadn't been a lockdown


----------



## NoXion (May 17, 2022)

Am I the only one who enjoys social gatherings at work? It's a good skive and you get nice food for free or on expenses. I suppose it helps that none of my colleagues are obvious dickheads.


----------



## kabbes (May 17, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Am I the only one who enjoys social gatherings at work? It's a good skive and you get nice food for free or on expenses. I suppose it helps that none of my colleagues are obvious dickheads.


There is too much in the underlying power relations to be able to treat it just as fun.  Too much potential for blowback.  It was fun when I was in my 20s and could just have a laugh with all my similarly 20-something low-level flunkies.  That was a long time ago, though.


----------



## Sue (May 17, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Am I the only one who enjoys social gatherings at work? It's a good skive and you get nice food for free or on expenses. I suppose it helps that none of my colleagues are obvious dickheads.


Yes. 🤣


----------



## MickiQ (May 17, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Am I the only one who enjoys social gatherings at work? It's a good skive and you get nice food for free or on expenses. I suppose it helps that none of my colleagues are obvious dickheads.


No I did when I worked for Evil American Megacorp, Yes there were some complete dickheads but there were plenty of OK dudes as well even amongst management ranks. It's been 7 years now since I got made redundant and I still meet up once in a while with former colleagues (some of whom still work there) for a beer and a curry.


----------



## NoXion (May 17, 2022)

kabbes said:


> There is too much in the underlying power relations to be able to treat it just as fun.  Too much potential for blowback.  It was fun when I was in my 20s and could just have a laugh with all my similarly 20-something low-level flunkies.  That was a long time ago, though.



My colleagues don't appear to be greasy pole-climbers and my immediate superiors aren't psychopaths so far as I can tell, so power relations don't come into it unless I do something obviously stupid. Which I don't find too hard, quite honestly.


----------



## Sue (May 17, 2022)

kabbes said:


> There is too much in the underlying power relations to be able to treat it just as fun.  Too much potential for blowback.  It was fun when I was in my 20s and could just have a laugh with all my similarly 20-something low-level flunkies.  That was a long time ago, though.


This exactly. When I was young and skint, getting pissed for free with my work friends was great.

Now I'm old and can afford to buy my own drinks and most people I work with are v young and I have little in common with them, it's not exactly fun anymore.

(There was a thing recently. I showed my face at the afternoon thing in the office, when it headed to Soho at 6:30, I disappeared. In my younger days, I'd have been massively up for Soho, free food and drink and dancing till late. I still am but on my terms and with my friends. 🤷‍♀️ )


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 17, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Am I the only one who enjoys social gatherings at work? It's a good skive and you get nice food for free or on expenses. I suppose it helps that none of my colleagues are obvious dickheads.




As long as it's in hours it's fine, I get to eat cheap food for free and not work.

If I have to go out for an evening thats a no


----------



## Elpenor (May 17, 2022)

I’ve never had such a work social with provided food and booze. Must be a London thing


----------



## Sue (May 17, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I’ve never had such a work social with provided food and booze. Must be a London thing


Depends which sector you work in. It's way more normal in some than in others. (I've moved around a lot.)


----------



## Elpenor (May 17, 2022)

Sue said:


> Depends which sector you work in. It's way more normal in some than in others. (I've moved around a lot.)


I was thinking that too.


----------



## KatyF (May 17, 2022)

Despite most of my colleagues being younger than me, we do go for drinks quite a lot. And not just the ones that get paid for either. We've got free drinks and food on Thursday this week for the Jubilee and I'm genuinely looking forward to it.


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I’ve never had such a work social with provided food and booze. Must be a London thing


The one I went to was a Director who was leaving - so booze and food was provided - when I eventually leave, I won't supply booze and food to a bunch of freeloaders


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2022)

marty21 said:


> The one I went to was a Director who was leaving - so booze and food was provided - when I eventually leave, I won't supply booze and food to a bunch of freeloaders


don't you want any urbs to turn up at your leaving do?


----------



## Numbers (May 18, 2022)

I've only been into the office once this year and I got very merry that day.


----------



## Numbers (May 18, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Am I the only one who enjoys social gatherings at work? It's a good skive and you get nice food for free or on expenses. I suppose it helps that none of my colleagues are obvious dickheads.


Same here, I work with some great people, both peers and management and have had great times out with them.


----------



## Combustible (May 18, 2022)

With everyone at the BOE working from home, who is pressing the big stop inflation button


----------



## kabbes (May 18, 2022)

Do you think that the Mail journalists actually understand how “work” works?


----------



## xenon (May 18, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Am I the only one who enjoys social gatherings at work? It's a good skive and you get nice food for free or on expenses. I suppose it helps that none of my colleagues are obvious dickheads.




No. Has only occasionally happened in jobs I've had. Organised stuff. There was only the one almost fight squaring up, words said, at a works Xmas do, (nothing to do with me.) 

Used to go out regularly on a Friday with a couple of mates from work, years back. Which I kinda miss. Being in the city centre, looking forward to the weekend, General buzz of people out and about after work. 

But a lot of people have to commute a fair way, get home for kids, don't like pubs or are skint, etc.


----------



## NoXion (May 18, 2022)

Combustible said:


> With everyone at the BOE working from home, who is pressing the big stop inflation button




I love how they completely *fail* to connect how people at the Bank of England WFH leads to an inabillity to deal with inflation. They literally just mention the two topics in the same article while hoping their readers connect the dots for them.

I'd love to corner the shithouse "journalist" who wrote that piece of shite and demand that he (almost certainly a male piece of shit) actually explicate the connection he is making. Fucking bootlicking piece of shit cunt.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 18, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Do you think that the Mail journalists actually understand how “work” works?




Trust me they don't.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 18, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I love how they completely *fail* to connect how people at the Bank of England WFH leads to an inabillity to deal with inflation. They literally just mention the two topics in the same article while hoping their readers connect the dots for them.
> 
> I'd love to corner the shithouse "journalist" who wrote that piece of shite and demand that he (almost certainly a male piece of shit) actually explicate the connection he is making. Fucking bootlicking piece of shit cunt.




Three men according to the names on the article.

To many cocks...


----------



## NoXion (May 18, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Three men according to the names on the article.
> 
> To many cocks...



Fucking hell, how do you justify needing _three_ people to write such utter shite? Mail "journalists" are a fucking joke.


----------



## Cloo (May 22, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Do you think that the Mail journalists actually understand how “work” works?


No, but the owner and his mates probably have investments in lots of commercial real estate


----------



## bcuster (May 23, 2022)

The death of 'mandatory fun' in the office




			https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20220517-the-death-of-mandatory-fun-in-the-office?utm_source=pocket-newtab


----------



## Numbers (May 24, 2022)

First day in the office today since March 30th.  Jubilee line in was mad, Elizabeth line coming home was cool.  I’m going to start going in 3 days a week from now on.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 25, 2022)

First day WFH since moving house. I'm on mobile broadband which isn't generally allowed, but it's so internet can be installed (finally) and I don't have to take it as holiday. The cats are being bonkers. I have to keep moving one from my keyboard.

It's not the day for it today, but does anyone work in the garden on nice days? I suspect I'd get frustrated just having my laptop screen and not my external monitors, but it does sound rather appealing.


----------



## hegley (May 25, 2022)

A rare day in the office for me yesterday; only person in (would have been 15-20 ppl pre-C times).


----------



## kabbes (May 25, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> First day WFH since moving house. I'm on mobile broadband which isn't generally allowed, but it's so internet can be installed (finally) and I don't have to take it as holiday. The cats are being bonkers. I have to keep moving one from my keyboard.
> 
> It's not the day for it today, but does anyone work in the garden on nice days? I suspect I'd get frustrated just having my laptop screen and not my external monitors, but it does sound rather appealing.


I do sometimes work in the garden, but if it’s too bright then it actually becomes a problem


----------



## Numbers (May 25, 2022)

kabbes said:


> I do sometimes work in the garden, but if it’s too bright then it actually becomes a problem


Same here, I sometimes move out there after lunch and the shade is where my bench is.


----------



## contadino (May 25, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> First day WFH since moving house. I'm on mobile broadband which isn't generally allowed, but it's so internet can be installed (finally) and I don't have to take it as holiday. The cats are being bonkers. I have to keep moving one from my keyboard.
> 
> It's not the day for it today, but does anyone work in the garden on nice days? I suspect I'd get frustrated just having my laptop screen and not my external monitors, but it does sound rather appealing.


I use a desktop machine with a big screen, etc.. so it's not really practical. However, my wife (who's happy on just a laptop screen) does whenever it's nice. She even got me to fabricate a folding shade thing for her. The only issue is the dog, who believes that if people are in the garden, they're there to play with him so he keeps throwing his kong at her.


----------



## MickiQ (May 25, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> First day WFH since moving house. I'm on mobile broadband which isn't generally allowed, but it's so internet can be installed (finally) and I don't have to take it as holiday. The cats are being bonkers. I have to keep moving one from my keyboard.
> 
> It's not the day for it today, but does anyone work in the garden on nice days? I suspect I'd get frustrated just having my laptop screen and not my external monitors, but it does sound rather appealing.


No I have too much hardware I would have to shift to make it remotely possible though if it is a nice day I will sit outside having my lunch. Mrs Q does though, I bought a WiFi extender that will extend it to the bottom of the garden and she will take her laptop and sit outside on a warm evening doing lesson plans and checking schoolwork. When she was doing her A Levels, Youngest would take her laptop and tablet and do the same.
I would look out the patio doors and see them sat together around the patio table.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 25, 2022)

contadino said:


> I use a desktop machine with a big screen, etc.. so it's not really practical. However, my wife (who's happy on just a laptop screen) does whenever it's nice. She even got me to fabricate a folding shade thing for her. The only issue is the dog, who believes that if people are in the garden, they're there to play with him so he keeps throwing his kong at her.



Yes. That's what would totally happen with my dog. She will fetch a ball for hours if people keep throwing it for her.


----------



## Leafster (May 25, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It's not the day for it today, but does anyone work in the garden on nice days? I suspect I'd get frustrated just having my laptop screen and not my external monitors, but it does sound rather appealing.


I'd like to work in the garden more but I need access to my desktop PC and scanner most of the time. If I'm accessing just cloud-based data then I can use the laptop and will sit in the garden then.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 25, 2022)

There's no way I could work in the garden, I'd find it too distracting and would be breaking off every few minutes to water or deadhead something


----------



## Elpenor (May 25, 2022)

Don’t have a garden but I need two monitors and given the type of work I shouldn’t be in a position to be overheard if I get calls from employees


----------



## Leafster (May 25, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Don’t have a garden but I need two monitors and given the type of work I shouldn’t be in a position to be overheard if I get calls from employees


I'm lucky to have a fairly large garden so it's unlikely I would be overheard if I was talking about confidential matters. 

Thinking more about it, I actually have client meetings in my garden, more so since COVID and the possibility of being overheard has never been an issue.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 26, 2022)

In the office on Thursdays. 


Not keen on it today, we hot desk but someone is in my regular seat and someone else is sitting next to me.

_waves knife_


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 26, 2022)

In hindsight I  should have sat on the other side of the office which is gloriously empty.

To late now, to move would be painfully awkward.


----------



## MBV (May 26, 2022)

Despite a hot desk set up at my place I always book the same desk as it has the nice screens and faces in the right direction.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 26, 2022)

MBV said:


> Despite a hot desk set up at my place I always book the same desk as it has the nice screens and faces in the right direction.




Tends to be how they work usually, on the before times we all sat in the exact same place. It’s only with so many desks free people seem to float about more 

Even in my old job which was shift based and ostensibly hot desk we all sat as much as possible in the same seats. The only people who rate hot desks are managers, people like where they sit and to make it comfy.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 26, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Tends to be how they work usually, on the before times we all sat in the exact same place. It’s only with so many desks free people seem to float about more
> 
> Even in my old job which was shift based and ostensibly hot desk we all sat as much as possible in the same seats. The only people who rate hot desks are managers, people like where they sit and to make it comfy.



Yes. How else do you keep a draw full of food?


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 26, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes. How else do you keep a draw full of food?




You get your own drawer??! 

(We have lockers away from the desks)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 26, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> You get your own drawer??!
> 
> (We have lockers away from the desks)



Yes. Most of my colleagues keep cables and stuff, but I have food.

When I started the managed building had removed everything from the kitchen spaces so I asked the boss for a kettle, microwave and fridge and they are right behind my desk. I did bring in the cafetiere, but I've started putting the coffee for it on expenses and no one has said anything.


----------



## Numbers (May 26, 2022)

3rd day on the trot in the office for me + I’m coming in tomorrow too.

Thankfully I have a fixed desk even tho I’ve hardly been in for over 2 years   

I was looking through my drawer earlier and forgot I had this in it.


----------



## Elpenor (May 26, 2022)

In today. Most of the payroll team in as people doing their annual review thingys. I didn’t have one as new but enjoyed getting to know the people from the other office, and also had a 30 minute informal chat with my line manager who works in the other office. Felt rather like the old way of working.


----------



## pbsmooth (May 27, 2022)

it's the informal chats that seem so hard to do remotely and can actually make life, let alone work life, a bit more enjoyable.


----------



## Numbers (May 27, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> it's the informal chats that seem so hard to do remotely and can actually make life, let alone work life, a bit more enjoyable.


On my first day back on Tuesday I could hardly string 2 meaningful sentences together when chatting to people.  Day 4 on the trot and I’m full of beans.

Also, and this is a bit disgusting.  I’ve showered each morning, like you do, but it’s the first time I’ve showered for 4 days in a row for over 2 years.


----------



## MBV (May 27, 2022)

Numbers Did you not want ease yourself into being back in the office?


----------



## Numbers (May 27, 2022)

MBV said:


> Numbers Did you not want ease yourself into being back in the office?


I needed to start back to be honest, got into a right rut and bad routine at home.

I only need to attend 50% of the month but I’m going to come in more often than not.  Even just a change of routine in the morning and getting my steps on and being out and about amongst people has been a breadth of fresh air.


----------



## Numbers (May 27, 2022)

+ I leave at 2pm each day


----------



## pbsmooth (May 27, 2022)

you're not alone on that feeling I know. it's why I get annoyed at start-up types pushing fully remote working as the only way - that seems just as silly as forcing people to go into an office every day. flexibility and choice is they key I think.


----------



## Numbers (May 27, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> you're not alone on that feeling I know. it's why I get annoyed at start-up types pushing fully remote working as the only way - that seems just as silly as forcing people to go into an office every day. flexibility and choice is they key I think.


The firm I work for are pretty decent to be fair, I was only in 1 day this year previously to this week and it wasn’t a problem.  The role I do I mostly work with colleagues in Spain, France and the APAC region so can be done 100% from home.  

Should have been obvious but this week has really reminded me how much I need to be amongst others. 

Advantage too is without even trying I’ve been hitting just shy of 9000 steps a day.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 27, 2022)

Numbers said:


> On my first day back on Tuesday I could hardly string 2 meaningful sentences together when chatting to people.  Day 4 on the trot and I’m full of beans.
> 
> Also, and this is a bit disgusting.  I’ve showered each morning, like you do, but it’s the first time I’ve showered for 4 days in a row for over 2 years.



Did you successfully manage to put on some trousers for at least 3 days out of 4?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 27, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> you're not alone on that feeling I know. it's why I get annoyed at start-up types pushing fully remote working as the only way - that seems just as silly as forcing people to go into an office every day. flexibility and choice is they key I think.



I'm definitely feeling much happier for being back in the office 2-3 days a week.


----------



## Numbers (May 27, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Did you successfully manage to put on some trousers for at least 3 days out of 4?


It’s been weird wearing full attire, + showering/shaving at 6:30 each morning.  Last weekend I was trying on some of my pre-Covid work clobber and obvs they were all a bit tight so I’ve been going in casual for now.  I’m not client facing so it’s not been a problem.  

On Tuesday morning I was really nervous like it was the first day in a new job even tho’ I’ve been there 15 odd years.

Funnily enough tho’, another reason I went back is because I have a work trip to Paris for a few days from June 7th, to meet the team I work with and I thought I can’t go from slippers and shorts and no conversation skills to a trip to Paris.


----------



## cybershot (May 28, 2022)

Moved into a new role, line managing more people. Told them to do whatever the hell they want and to apply common sense. There’s some things that are just easier and quicker to do from the office mainly due to the network speed. So my only caveat as if it looks like it’s going to take you 3 days longer to do from home. Be proactive and come in and do it. 

Now to find out who in the team applies a common sense approach to their workload.


----------



## xenon (May 28, 2022)

The place I'm hoping to move to has a communal space on the roof, benches, etc. I want to try working out there if I can get the wifi to reach. I do have a long range wifi antenna which isn't doing much ATM.

Been out twice for work this week, which was nice. Still need to crack the, find something, some reason to go out in the evening, which isn't the pub. My hobbies are sit at a computer based stuff, mostly. I'm not an out doorsey person particularly but can't stay in a flat for days on end with out becoming quietly furious at everything.


----------



## cybershot (May 28, 2022)

xenon said:


> The place I'm hoping to move to has a communal space on the roof, benches, etc. I want to try working out there if I can get the wifi to reach. I do have a long range wifi antenna which isn't doing much ATM.
> 
> Been out twice for work this week, which was nice. Still need to crack the, find something, some reason to go out in the evening, which isn't the pub. My hobbies are sit at a computer based stuff, mostly. I'm not an out doorsey person particularly but can't stay in a flat for days on end with out becoming quietly furious at everything.


I’m the same. Photography is what gets me outside. It’s things I can still do on my own or occasionally find a group to join on Instagram/meetup

Plus it allows me to still ‘sit at a computer’ editing photos when the weather is shite.

Works in winter too as you can night time photography at a more social hour and at the moment we’re hitting peak long daylight so can capture some really dramatic stuff between 9-10pm atm.

I added a drone to my toolset and looking to make vlog style stories to my trips out, not because I want to be a YouTube star but because I just found I enjoy the whole editing process too. I still need a better camera for recording video as my compact Panasonic is a bit limited, but I think that’s just me wanting more gadgets but it’s an expensive hobby so trying to control the spending.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 2, 2022)

employer is now formally consulting on making most 'back office' staff wfh / hybrid contract.

i've been wfh most of the time since i started in february - slightly unofficially, although the office i'm theoretically based at is still on more or less lockdown mode.  not sure where 'my office' is going to be long term, as current building is going to get closed down.

£ 250 one off payment to cover buying stuff like desk / chair.

no ongoing payments.  

may not get the income tax relief on wfh-ing since it's not going to be compulsory / covid related.

expectation to be at the office at least once a month (i've been doing slightly more than that so far, with the occasional overnight stay so i can do 2 days together.  considering previous job was commuting to central london every day at cost of about £ 100 a week, it's not that bad)

have done a DSE / H+S assessment on my current set up.  My current home office chair doesn't have a fire safety label, so fails (bought it second-paw must be getting on for 10 years ago, think it cost me 5 or 10 quid.)   bugger.

feel faintly uninspired by it, but alternative is go 'back' to the office full time, and since office is 50+ miles away, sod that...


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 2, 2022)

Is the £250 net?


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2022)

Elon Musk acts like a cunt over WFH shocker.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 2, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Is the £250 net?



no, gross


----------



## NoXion (Jun 3, 2022)

stavros said:


> Elon Musk acts like a cunt over WFH shocker.



Fucking hypocritical piece of shit, he's got no place talking about "pretending to work", the fucking billionaire parasite.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 3, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> employer is now formally consulting on making most 'back office' staff wfh / hybrid contract.
> 
> i've been wfh most of the time since i started in february - slightly unofficially, although the office i'm theoretically based at is still on more or less lockdown mode.  not sure where 'my office' is going to be long term, as current building is going to get closed down.
> 
> ...




Can you print out a label that just says fire safety?


----------



## Cerv (Jun 3, 2022)

stavros said:


> Elon Musk acts like a cunt over WFH shocker.



How to downsize without opening the chequebook for redundancy payouts. 
He knows exactly what he’s doing.


----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2022)

I had seriously boring and stressful stuff to do this afternoon, so I whacked on three hours of Stars of the Lid and Autechre (not simultaneously). It seemed to work.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 19, 2022)

I booked today to have a smart meter fitted and work from home so it could happen.

My little office is one of the hottest places in a hot house. I wish I was in the air con of the office right now.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 3, 2022)

Bit bored of it now. Partner has Covid so I'm staying away. I quite like a day or two a week, but feel out the loop. We are pretty quiet, but I can't go far from my office in case the phone rings.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 3, 2022)

There are rumours that the rest of finance are being asked to be in 2 days a week now. Whenever they’re in they spend most of their time on calls to people in other parts of the business at other locations

We’ve not yet been told to increase from our 1 day / week. I definitely feel more productive at home (when I choose to be) and being able to have a lie down at lunchtime / sit in the garden sure beats lunch at my desk.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 3, 2022)

I’m doing 3 days a week in the office now (TWaT), I much prefer it.  It has taken some adjustment to getting prepared in the morning.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 3, 2022)

Numbers said:


> I’m doing 3 days a week in the office now (TWaT), I much prefer it.  It has taken some adjustment to getting prepared in the morning.



I have to have everything out the night before. Do not pass go, just get out the door and beat the traffic and do stuff like run, shower and eat breakfast when I get there.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 3, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> There are rumours that the rest of finance are being asked to be in 2 days a week now. Whenever they’re in they spend most of their time on calls to people in other parts of the business at other locations
> 
> We’ve not yet been told to increase from our 1 day / week. I definitely feel more productive at home (when I choose to be) and being able to have a lie down at lunchtime / sit in the garden sure beats lunch at my desk.



Yes! Eating a selection of cheese with some polish sausages in the garden beats the canteen.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 3, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I have to have everything out the night before. Do not pass go, just get out the door and beat the traffic and do stuff like run, shower and eat breakfast when I get there.


I usually start work at 8 when in the office - beat the traffic and can sod off home at 4pm. Pack laptop bag the night before and leave it by the door. Usually do my supermarket shopping on the way home to save taking the car out again. 

Worse thing is having to wear uncomfortable scratchy trousers in the summer, it’s shorts every day at home


----------



## Cloo (Aug 3, 2022)

2 months into my new role and I’m really appreciating working somewhere people come into the office. Going in twice a week is good for my brain and motivation, and it shows up what a sad state of affairs it was in my last job where barely anyone was coming in. And still not coming in, from what I’ve heard.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 3, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I usually start work at 8 when in the office - beat the traffic and can sod off home at 4pm. Pack laptop bag the night before and leave it by the door. Usually do my supermarket shopping on the way home to save taking the car out again.
> 
> Worse thing is having to wear uncomfortable scratchy trousers in the summer, it’s shorts every day at home



I do 8 to 5 

I'm bonkers enough that on days I dont run I'll stop at the Tesco near work. And put things like meat in the office fridge.



Cloo said:


> 2 months into my new role and I’m really appreciating working somewhere people come into the office. Going in twice a week is good for my brain and motivation, and it shows up what a sad state of affairs it was in my last job where barely anyone was coming in. And still not coming in, from what I’ve heard.



I read stuff online with people saying they don't go to work to socialise, but I like the interaction. Plus I can call someone on Teams it's different to when I used to speak to guy who was only remote, so I never got to know him the same way. Obviously helps if you like the people you work with.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Aug 3, 2022)

I sort of accidentallied working from home, but I've still got a desk in the office, admittedly it's now a desk with nothing plugged in, in the corner of a meeting room. 

 Since we had a restructure over 18 months ago, I've  become a team of one and  rarely go to the office because everyone there is doing a different job to me. I can read a room, and me bouncing in and out is not appreciated on a couple of levels. I distract everyone  and they all have tough kpis to meet, and most days I'll be working in a doctor's, hospital, school etc... All the places where covid lurks... and it puts them at increased risk. Plus I have way more fun in my job than they do  

So yeah, I wfh, and also have offices in other people's services that I get to use across town, and I do a lot of meetings in cafes and the beach. 

The only thing I'd like to change is having some big portable screen, that I can use outside with my laptop. But I'd want it to fold up really small. It's an amazing time of year here, I'd like to work outside all day, but when it comes to office work I need a couple of screens. I was working at the beach last week and the sun was too bright, I had to make my curser about a foot long and  fluro green to see it in the glare. First world problem right there


----------



## Numbers (Aug 3, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I have to have everything out the night before. Do not pass go, just get out the door and beat the traffic and do stuff like run, shower and eat breakfast when I get there.


Clothes wise it’s no bother as I can wear what I want and I don’t iron anything anymore. 

I do like to shave my head each morning which can be a nightmare when it’s hot.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 3, 2022)

I've been into the office today to start clearing my desk and filing cabinets.
I'm happy to be a permanent home worker, with the ability to book an office as and when required.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 3, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I read stuff online with people saying they don't go to work to socialise, but I like the interaction. Plus I can call someone on Teams it's different to when I used to speak to guy who was only remote, so I never got to know him the same way. Obviously helps if you like the people you work with.


I’ve never worked anywhere where I’ve socialised with colleagues - a mixture of me , the type of work I do and the people it attracts + the workplaces I’ve been at (people driving to work = no work drinks)

So didn’t really have anything to miss. Friends in London who are partiers seem to have a lot of work friends. 

My current team are good folks, half of them are based in a different office so rarely see them. I think seeing people on fewer days as you’re not in the office means you don’t end up finding them annoying. Probably I’ve  become more tolerant too


----------



## Numbers (Aug 3, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I usually start work at 8 when in the office - beat the traffic and can sod off home at 4pm. Pack laptop bag the night before and leave it by the door. Usually do my supermarket shopping on the way home to save taking the car out again.
> 
> Worse thing is having to wear uncomfortable scratchy trousers in the summer, it’s shorts every day at home


My hours are flexible so I have no set start or end time.  I usually start around 6 when at home, between 7 and 8 when in the office.  Sometimes when I come into the office I leave at 1 or 2 and dial in when I get home for an hour or 2.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 3, 2022)

ice-is-forming said:


> I sort of accidentallied working from home, but I've still got a desk in the office, admittedly it's now a desk with nothing plugged in, in the corner of a meeting room.
> 
> Since we had a restructure over 18 months ago, I've  become a team of one and  rarely go to the office because everyone there is doing a different job to me. I can read a room, and me bouncing in and out is not appreciated on a couple of levels. I distract everyone  and they all have tough kpis to meet, and most days I'll be working in a doctor's, hospital, school etc... All the places where covid lurks... and it puts them at increased risk. Plus I have way more fun in my job than they do
> 
> ...



Something like this?



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07HJ8HQT4?tag=bestnewdeal09-21&linkCode=osi&th=1&psc=1&ascsubtag=ecSEP1f4pptl6dlhor5


----------



## Numbers (Aug 3, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I’ve never worked anywhere where I’ve socialised with colleagues - a mixture of me , the type of work I do and the people it attracts + the workplaces I’ve been at (people driving to work = no work drinks)
> 
> So didn’t really have anything to miss. Friends in London who are partiers seem to have a lot of work friends.
> 
> My current team are good folks, half of them are based in a different office so rarely see them. I think seeing people on fewer days as you’re not in the office means you don’t end up finding them annoying. Probably I’ve  become more tolerant too


The guys (immediate team) I work with are brilliant, we’ve known each other years and have had some blinding days/nights out and whilst not my core mates I consider the majority of them great friends.  We’re all off to Amsterdam in November.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 3, 2022)

Numbers said:


> My hours are flexible so I have no set start or end time.  I usually start around 6 when at home, between 7 and 8 when in the office.  Sometimes when I come into the office I leave at 1 or 2 and dial in when I get home for an hour or 2.


I think we can start from 7am and as late as 10am and some colleagues do begin early to finish at 3pm but I’m not that much of a morning person so would struggle to do that except for any specific reason. 

I do like being able to take advantage of flexi time and often have an early finish if I’m not feeling 100% or just fancy it or there’s not much work on. Unlike some workplaces when you’d have to stay till 5:30pm even though there was nothing to do and you’d worked late the night before!



Numbers said:


> The guys (immediate team) I work with are brilliant, we’ve known each other years and have had some blinding days/nights out and whilst not my core mates I consider the majority of them great friends.  We’re all off to Amsterdam in November.


Interesting - I reckon it’s the driving to work thing which means you don’t have those first beers together and then it all follows …


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 3, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Interesting - I reckon it’s the driving to work thing which means you don’t have those first beers together and then it all follows …



There's 3 of us and we live on different sides of the city so in the end I invited them round to mine for curry and beer with their partners. A lot of alcohol was consumed by all.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 3, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Interesting - I reckon it’s the driving to work thing which means you don’t have those first beers together and then it all follows …


I think a lot of it depends on the culture of the workplace. When I started training to be an accountant it was with a smallish traditional practice. The partners (and more senior staff) would wine and dine the clients. This filtered down to all of us and we'd spend time in the pub including the partners, especially on a Friday lunchtime. Work social events always included a lot of food and drink but since the partners were pretty laid back everyone had too much to drink even them. It made it a very friendly place to work and even now, over thirty years later, a lot of us are still really close friends. 

I don't think driving to work was a problem for us although most of us did. If an event was planned for the evening then everyone got a bus/train/lift to work. If something spontaneous happened you just left your car in the work carpark for the night.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 3, 2022)

I don't really know anyone yet,  and I'm bad at worj socialising at the best of times,  so socialising in a hybrid workplace is tricky, but just being in a place with people helps.

  Office is apparently  at 70-80% occupation midweek, so probably unusually high but it's a business that does a lot of work f2f.


----------



## thismoment (Aug 3, 2022)

I’ve always loved the idea of a drink after work with colleagues. It hasn’t actually worked out as the norm for me unless it’s someone I know’s leaving drinks. This is why if given the option to work from home I’d still go for a day to two in the office for a change of scenery and the chance to go out for a drink with colleagues afterwards.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 3, 2022)

Come to think of it the one job I had in the town centre about 20 years ago was good for the lunchtime / post work beers but I was also 22 then!


----------



## Voley (Aug 3, 2022)

I think I'd look for a new job if they insisted on me coming back to the office now. I've been in twice in the last month. Wfh has been the best improvement to my working conditions I can remember.


----------



## stavros (Sep 9, 2022)

No enforced minute's silence (yet), but a missive was issued today to cease all external promotions. Until what stage of decomposition they didn't say.


----------



## stavros (Sep 14, 2022)

stavros said:


> No enforced minute's silence (yet), but a missive was issued today to cease all external promotions. Until what stage of decomposition they didn't say.


I say that, and then today someone external to my employer hosting a Teams meeting insisted on a minute's silence at the start. I think I managed a yawn, but couldn't quite squeeze out a fart.


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 14, 2022)

Yay. Working Monday and moving that day to just before Christmas.


----------



## strung out (Sep 14, 2022)

stavros said:


> I say that, and then today someone external to my employer hosting a Teams meeting insisted on a minute's silence at the start. I think I managed a yawn, but couldn't quite squeeze out a fart.


We often get a moment's silence at the start of Teams meetings when people inevitably forget to turn their microphone on, and we get treated to a gormless goldfish impression.

Haven't yet let people go on for a full minute before telling them though.


----------



## Sue (Sep 14, 2022)

strung out said:


> We often get a moment's silence at the start of Teams meetings when people inevitably forget to turn their microphone on, and we get treated to a gormless goldfish impression.
> 
> Haven't yet let people go on for a full minute before telling them though.


It's the law though that one person does that and everyone else ponts it out (in unison)....


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2022)

strung out said:


> We often get a moment's silence at the start of Teams meetings when people inevitably forget to turn their microphone on, and we get treated to a gormless goldfish impression.
> 
> Haven't yet let people go on for a full minute before telling them though.


This one was actually in the agenda circulated prior to the meeting.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 15, 2022)

stavros said:


> This one was actually in the agenda circulated prior to the meeting.



Please tell me someone joined half way through “sorry my speaker isn’t working, [ rattle, rattle, click ] hold on, oh I’ve got it, can someone say something. Oh”


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 15, 2022)

I've been on study leave this week doing a course. 9-4 zoom lectures all day.

This shit is _exhausting_. My back hurts and I feel really unproductive.
Much better being at work


----------



## Leafster (Sep 16, 2022)

kropotkin said:


> I've been on study leave this week doing a course. 9-4 zoom lectures all day.
> 
> This shit is _exhausting_. My back hurts and I feel really unproductive.
> Much better being at work


I've got 4 online CPD lectures to attend next week. Luckily they're split into 2 hour sessions over two days. I don't think I could sit at my desk for any longer than that in one go.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2022)

This morning , 3 of us in (out of a potential 40 or so) I can only imagine the rest are wfh , solemnly.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 14, 2022)

Alone in the office. There's going to be just two of us soon and then owner as someone is leaving and isn't being replaced due to economy. 

Boss has made even easier to work from home, but has asked that someone is in the office each day as we've got a few clients in the building and it's part of the contract. So going to be having a lot of these.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2022)

marty21 said:


> This morning , 3 of us in (out of a potential 40 or so) I can only imagine the rest are wfh , solemnly.


a month or so later, there were about 20 in yesterday - and management are plotting to force people back - mandatory tenant visits - no problem for me as I've been working in the office for about 18 months, pretty much every day (although i am wfh today as I have a teams meeting with a resident association at 4 a fucking clock this afternoon - which could go on for a couple of hours ffs) 

This will be a problem for people who have been wfh for well over 2 years - some people have moved further from London so may well decide that they can't come in 3 or 4 days a week.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 14, 2022)

marty21 said:


> a month or so later, there were about 20 in yesterday - and management are plotting to force people back - mandatory tenant visits - no problem for me as I've been working in the office for about 18 months, pretty much every day (although i am wfh today as I have a teams meeting with a resident association at 4 a fucking clock this afternoon - which could go on for a couple of hours ffs)
> 
> This will be a problem for people who have been wfh for well over 2 years - some people have moved further from London so may well decide that they can't come in 3 or 4 days a week.



Suspect there will be a lot of this as it makes management feel better rather than making people redundant.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Suspect there will be a lot of this as it makes management feel better rather than making people redundant.


Might well be the case, we have a new big boss and a restructure is definitely in the air - no permanent contracts at the moment, people acting up all over the place -  I feel the faint possibility of a chance at early retirement tbf - I would grab it if it does become possible.


----------



## stavros (Nov 21, 2022)

Although I'd taken the day off I'd still scheduled a meeting for 3 o'clock, thinking the game must've finished by then. With all the dicking about with the Iranian goalie I had to turn off early, and missed I think two goals and a penalty.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2022)

I was running an internal training session 1-4pm today    Scheduled months ago, but still. All things considered, the turnout was quite good!


----------



## stavros (Nov 29, 2022)

I was in a creative thought for the non-creatives webinar at work today, and it veered so close to this:


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

stavros said:


> I was in a creative thought for the non-creatives webinar at work today, and it veered so close to this:




They actually designate people as "non-creatives" in the name of their webinars?


----------



## stavros (Nov 29, 2022)

8ball said:


> They actually designate people as "non-creatives" in the name of their webinars?


No, that was my own terminology, and I class myself as a member of that cohort.

I also had a similar take on it to Peter Mannion in the above clip.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 30, 2022)

stavros said:


> No, that was my own terminology, and I class myself as a member of that cohort.
> 
> I also had a similar take on it to Peter Mannion in the above clip.


They use to do similar stuff at EAM, I was in one once and the presenter asked if anyone had questions and someone said "Do you actually get paid money for doing this shit?"


----------



## stavros (Monday at 6:14 PM)

There seems to be a growth in people using green screen on Teams calls. It warped the head of one colleague I spoke to today, such that he began to resemble Max Headroom.


----------



## 8ball (Tuesday at 11:26 AM)

stavros said:


> There seems to be a growth in people using green screen on Teams calls. It warped the head of one colleague I spoke to today, such that he began to resemble Max Headroom.



Oh, a Max Headroom background would be great.


----------



## MickiQ (Tuesday at 11:28 AM)

8ball said:


> Oh, a Max Headroom background would be great.


I've tried using various different backgrounds in Zoom meetings but it just ends up looking like I'm in the process of being beamed up.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Tuesday at 11:46 AM)

Anyone work in a different country/timezone than when they used to go to the office?


----------



## MickiQ (Tuesday at 12:02 PM)

mwgdrwg said:


> Anyone work in a different country/timezone than when they used to go to the office?


No but my team is scattered willy nilly across the planet, working from home has made this a lot easier since I start early finish early if mostly dealing with people in India or the Far East or alternatively start late and finish late if dealing with the colonies or the West Coast hippies.


----------



## pbsmooth (Tuesday at 12:07 PM)

I can not be arsed this year since the break. Even harder to get into work mode when you're WFH... But then the office is as much of a shock to the system. Time to win the lottery.


----------



## mx wcfc (Tuesday at 12:16 PM)

pbsmooth said:


> I can not be arsed this year since the break. Even harder to get into work mode when you're WFH... But then the office is as much of a shock to the system. Time to win the lottery.


I’m struggling too. I’m actually going in to the office on Thursday just for the change of scenery and to force myself out of the house.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Tuesday at 12:23 PM)

First week back and I might be going in 2 days due to various moving issues yet to be fully sorted alongside my normal day.

Feels odd. Normally I manage one day, suppose this gives me an idea of commutes. 

I’m seeing a number of jobs being weird and advertising “hybrid roles” but your working 4 days from the office and just lol at that.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Tuesday at 12:40 PM)

Second week back and I'm knackered again and in a pre deadline panic. This is normal for me. it's not been difficult getting back into work mode, so much going on! 
I'm listening to a piano rave mix on Spotify.
I've got all my milestones for this project written down, meetings are booked, client is very clear about what they want so I don't  have to make many ideation sketches, just follow her instructions.  I received my second payment (whoop!) and I'm waiting for the reference samples from the client to arrive. 
The earlier the better because I've got to use those to sketch up my requirements for a meeting in Northampton on Thursday, where I'm gonna get the lasts and heels models developed (I'm a shoe designer) .  I've just not got much time to do the actual work. Neither have the last makers tbh. Yet again the friggin trade show that I can't not go to is slap bang in the middle of the few days that I've got for  writing 17 tech packs.  
If I put my sensible head on I can prep all of these in advance and add extra details later, but fuuuuuuuuckkkkkkk.


----------



## BoatieBird (Tuesday at 1:44 PM)

pinkmonkey said:


> Second week back and I'm knackered again and in a pre deadline panic. This is normal for me. it's not been difficult getting back into work mode, so much going on!
> I'm listening to a piano rave mix on Spotify.
> I've got all my milestones for this project written down, meetings are booked, client is very clear about what they want so I don't  have to make many ideation sketches, just follow her instructions.  I received my second payment (whoop!) and I'm waiting for the reference samples from the client to arrive.
> The earlier the better because I've got to use those to sketch up my requirements for a meeting in Northampton on Thursday, where I'm gonna get the lasts and heels models developed (I'm a shoe designer) .  I've just not got much time to do the actual work. Neither have the last makers tbh. Yet again the friggin trade show that I can't not go to is slap bang in the middle of the few days that I've got for  writing 17 tech packs.
> If I put my sensible head on I can prep all of these in advance and add extra details later, but fuuuuuuuuckkkkkkk.



This is worth a look if you've got a bit of time to kill in Northampton





						1 Trainers: a global obsession - Museums
					

Exhibitions Trainers: a global obsession Saturday 24 September – Sunday 26 February 2023 The training shoe has been around for over 100 years but in the last 50 years it has developed into a multibillion dollar global industry. In this exhibition we take a closer look at the design, technology...



					www.northamptonmuseums.com


----------



## pinkmonkey (Tuesday at 1:55 PM)

BoatieBird said:


> This is worth a look if you've got a bit of time to kill in Northampton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, how did I miss that? Thanks!


----------



## kabbes (Wednesday at 2:12 PM)

We’ve had what I believe to be the fourth official email from the top in the last two years, instructing us in no uncertain terms that we all have to be in the office at least three days a week.  The only difference this time is a reproachful and slightly pleading tone as it points out that this requirement has been spectacularly missed “over the past several months”.  I don’t know why they think this one will work when the last three haven’t.  Mind you, I know that the poor sod who has been strong-armed into sending it doesn’t personally give a stuff whether people are in the office or not.  So I find it hard to believe he will be going out of his way to make it happen.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Wednesday at 2:36 PM)

My ref samples arrived at 4pm yesterday, so I got the ring lights out and photographed and videoed them and edited the photos til 9pm. I had to do cooking prep this morning (I’m a part time carer for my father) so I didn’t start til 11, I’ve had to break off to do things to do with the slow cooker and bread maker but I think I’ve got just enough time left to finish my prep. I can’t leave the samples there, they’re used to put outfits together to photograph for my clients socials so I’ve got to give the last makers as much info as I can. My brother (who works for an internet bank) is wfh here tomorrow so dads not left on his own. I think those who are making demands to go back in the office are now expecting us to abandon the people (and animals) that we now care for. Fortunately my brothers employers are asian and they had a pandemic plan in place years ago, which has now been implemented. The entire business is split into two teams, they’re never in the office at the same time, that way, everyone is expected to wfh at least some of the time and infections have less chance of spreading through the whole office.


----------

